# MLB: ONE WEEK!



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Cubs are so awful.

Discuss.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Watching the Sox/Tigers right now. During the introductions Doug Fister got one of the best reactions. Big fan of him.

Hoping for good seasons out of my teams (Sox, Reds & D-Backs).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels:mark::mark::mark: Interesting to see how Pujols and Wilson will do in their first season with the Angels.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Gonna feel so weird seeing Pujols in an Angels jersey.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Unfortunately the Yanks don't open up until tomorrow, but I just love baseball in general, so I'll probably watch a few games today. Brye, it's good to finally meet another Reds fan on this forum lol There aren't many of them floating around these parts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LadyCroft is a Reds fan as well. I liked them for Griffey but he rarely played as he was always hurt so they didn't get that much attention from me.

Obviously a big fan of CANADIAN BOY VOTTO though.

Blue Jays kicking things off in a couple hours. PUMPED.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Starlin hitting 3rd today. 100RBI year plz. Sucks when the best thing I have to look forward to is Stephen Strasburg. But just wait till Rizzo and Jackson get called up. Glad we have a direction with Theo and Jed Hoyer nowadays.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Father Flex said:


> Starlin hitting 3rd today. *100RBI year plz.* Sucks when the best thing I have to look forward to is Stephen Strasburg. But just wait till Rizzo and Jackson get called up. Glad we have a direction with Theo and Jed Hoyer nowadays.


plz. Love that guy. What do you think of LaHair, Flex?



TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Brye, it's good to finally meet another Reds fan on this forum lol There aren't many of them floating around these parts.




Hoping for big things out of Cozart this year. I've heard some good things.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> plz. Love that guy. What do you think of LaHair, Flex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LaHair has a chance to really grab the job and hold onto it into the future. Bryan was spectacular in the minors and I believe led AAA in HR's/RBI's. Rizzo is pegged to be the future 1B but he was given that opportunity in San Diego last year and proved to be unready. There's talks about trading Byrd and calling up Jackson and Rizzo by mid May so we'll get a better look at LaHair's future over the next few weeks. The organization will be more than happy to let LaHair play out the season if he can produce like he did in the minors at the age of 28.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I was suprised buy Rizzo and Mather..and Marmol for every game you blow..we take a finger
I predict 80 wins


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Witnessing a pretty fun showcase of pitching talent through four innings in Detroit. Verlander looks every bit as good as he did last year and Lester is finding a way to battle through the third toughest lineup in baseball. 

Also, Johan Santana is throwing a gem of a game in his first comeback start since surgery on his rotator cuff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Father Flex said:


> LaHair has a chance to really grab the job and hold onto it into the future. Bryan was spectacular in the minors and I believe led AAA in HR's/RBI's. Rizzo is pegged to be the future 1B but he was given that opportunity in San Diego last year and proved to be unready. There's talks about trading Byrd and calling up Jackson and Rizzo by mid May so we'll get a better look at LaHair's future over the next few weeks. The organization will be more than happy to let LaHair play out the season if he can produce like he did in the minors at the age of 28.


I've been intrigued by him since I read the rumors of him hitting cleanup for them. Wouldn't be a bad idea if Rizzo/Jackson worked out and they managed to get someone nice for Byrd. I'm still curious what the Angels are going to do with all their outfielders. Although with Trumbo playing 3rd, they'll have Hunter/Wells/Bourjous/Trout and that's not as crowded as I thought.

And agreed, this Tigers/Sox game has been a nice pitching duel so far. Verlander looks exactly like last year so far.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pretty odd that there's been 16 innings of baseball played today without a single run. DAT PITCHING DIS GOOD.

Probably just means the Jays will light up Masterson.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Unfortunately the Yanks don't open up until tomorrow, but I just love baseball in general, so I'll probably watch a few games today. Brye, it's good to finally meet another Reds fan on this forum lol There aren't many of them floating around these parts.


*A Reds fan with a Yankees theme. Disgusting. 


The Reds are already a half game out of first and it's killing me. Nice job Miami! grrrrrrrr
*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *A Reds fan with a Yankees theme. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> The Reds are already a half game out of first and it's killing me. Nice job Miami! grrrrrrrr
> *


Mat "got myself on the DL holding back a sneeze" Latos will fix that. (Y)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

And Cabrera with his first error of the season! :side:


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *A Reds fan with a Yankees theme. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> The Reds are already a half game out of first and it's killing me. Nice job Miami! grrrrrrrr
> *


Haha well I've been a Yankees fan my entire life, but being from Kentucky, I'm also a Reds fan by birth, seeing as there is no shot that Kentucky will ever have a major league team. I love going to Great American Ballpark though. Such an amazing stadium.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Strasburg is so good. Shame he'll be shutdown after 160 innings.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's the next Verlander. srs


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He is incredible.

LaHair doesn't do much for me. To me, he looks your typical 4A player. Great in the minors...but once he reaches the majors, it's over. Seems like the Cubs are notorious for 4A players. 

Cubs need to move Garza, Marmol (especially, a good closer on a bad team = useless), Byrd and/or Soriano.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Doesn't Soriano have a no-trade? Last year he refused to wave it and said "I lovez Chicago". (pretty sure it was either he or Aramis)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Aramis, yes.

I don't think that Soriano has that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tampa's lineup for tomorrow against Sabathia is awful. Keppinger hitting cleanup? C'mon, man. Fuckin' lefties.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

is Joyce starting? Just picked him up with Morse heading to the DL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah, but he's garbage against lefties and will be batting 9th. If the team was healthy, he wouldn't be. He didn't play at all when the Rays faced Sabathia last season.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rays
Good

Pick 1.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

JOEY BATS


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Dodgers’ Magic trick means money, not necessarily wins*

http://www.sdsucollegian.com/2012/04/04/dodgers-magic-trick-means-money-not-necessarily-wins/


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Theme of the day: blown saves. Kerry Wood, Marmol, Valverde, and now Chris Perez have all blown a save.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

EDWIN.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



tlk23 said:


> *Dodgers’ Magic trick means money, not necessarily wins*
> 
> http://www.sdsucollegian.com/2012/04/04/dodgers-magic-trick-means-money-not-necessarily-wins/


Well duh, they're mainly concern with TV rights.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

ARENCIBIA.

What a game.


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> ARENCIBIA.
> 
> What a game.


Blue Jays!!:shocked:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Is it finally over? How many innings did it last?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Cueto with a fabulous start today. I love that guy! : All is right in Sabrina's sports world. *happy dance*

*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Is it finally over? How many innings did it last?


16. Just finished now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dat's how baseball go.

Rangers don't play until tomorrow, but I watched most of Tigers/Red Sox. I saw the beginning and the end, missed the middle. Good game.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Father Flex said:


> Theme of the day: blown saves. Kerry Wood, Marmol, Valverde, and now Chris Perez have all blown a save.


Not Brad Lidge :kobe3

Nationals are going to shock the world~!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*3 errors by the Padres in 4 and a third innings. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Padres...so bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think the Reds cheated :side: Giancarlo Stanton should have had like a 3-HR game or something.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

smh at Tigers fans complaining for leyland taking out JV after 8 innings and 105 pitches, even though he didn't go 100 all spring, it's the first game, and you would think your closer could finish the game off with a 2 run cushion. He didn't, but they got the win anyways. Nice to see Jackson get off to a much stronger start than last season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I think the Reds cheated :side: Giancarlo Stanton should have had like a 3-HR game or something.


*Nay Nay! Cueto is just that....damn....good : *


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

How much does your team have to suck to bat Jeff Keppinger cleanup?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Is Keppinger still with the Astros? I liked him as a player for the Reds. Really good infielder and can play about any position. Great attitude. But a cleanup hitter? Wow...

And speaking of former reds Dunn just went long. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's only batting cleanup because of injuries and the Rays plating against Sabathia, a lefty.

Rays lineup sucks? GRAND SLAM IN THE 1ST BY PENA OFF OF SABATHIA.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well imo it was a dumb decision to intentionally walk Rodriguez. I understand they were trying to play the lefty/lefty match-up, but Rodriguez is no where near the hitter that Pena is. You seriously didn't think 4 runs was gonna be enough to win right? Not against the Yankees.

LC, Keppinger plays for Tampa Bay.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Both teams starting strong; it oughta be a good game.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Missed opportunity there. Wish Jeter would have gotten a pitch to hit, think he would have gotten a hit there. You a Rays fan WWF?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sean Rodriguez's career slugging against lefties is higher than Carlos Pena's. As well as average. On top of that Pena strikes out over 35% of the time against lefties compared to only 26% of the time for Rodriguez. It's pretty easy to say they make the wrong call after it didn't work out for them but it works out more than it doesn't or teams wouldn't do it. It's called playing towards the advantages pitchers have over hitters and teams do it all the times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Missed opportunity there. Wish Jeter would have gotten a pitch to hit, think he would have gotten a hit there. You a Rays fan WWF?


Yeah. I need to get working on a Rays signature. Haven't felt like putting in the effort, lol.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I understand why they did it, but I still wouldn't have done it, not right away at least. Make Rodriguez beat you, not Pena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Edit: nevermind, bad example.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This is Carlos Pena were talking about here. It's not like the Yankees set the table for a legitimate hitter...lulz. Pena is one of the easiest outs in baseball.

EDIT: Croft I think you're confused. Were talking about Carlos Pena and Sean Rodriguez.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I stay confused, JM haha

These old school Orioles uni's look cool. I could see that look growing old in a hurry though. Are those the permanent uni's?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Are they wearing the ones with the cartoon Oriole? Or rather did they bring back the cartoon Oriole?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Yeah it's the cartoon Oriole on the black and white helmet*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good it's about time. 

HELLO WIN COLUMN. Rangers win. I didn't see the end, but I did see Young hit in the winning run.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Rivera blows the save and is trying to work out of a jam.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

C'mon, Sean. 3-1 count witht the bases loaded and you strike out? Just protect the plate until Rivera throws a ball, and they Rays win. :/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

CARLOS PENA~!

Grand Slam + walk-off hit! Welcome back, Carlos. I still kinda wish Kotchman returned, but you're alright.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*That walk off was almost his second grand slam *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck, I was hoping it was.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*looks at Rivera's ERA and WHIP

:lmao I'm fucked.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Intentionally walking the bases loaded certainly didn't help you, eh?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not a good sign for Mo at all. Shit!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Intentionally walking the bases loaded certainly didn't help you, eh?


Definitely not. It's only 1/3 of an inning, but the guy has been nearly invincible for way too long. Troubling, but he's a Yankee so it doesn't hurt so bad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just went and actually looked at what he gave you, and LMFAO.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

ORIOLES WON. World Series is right around the corner. I've decided to be ahead of the curve for my annual delusion of the Oriole's prospects to make a run in a season. I'm not even going to wait for them to get hot. Their the best team in baseball right now, and I'm going to cherish this record/ 1-0, before reality hits them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels/Royals tonight. Got my beer and pizza ready!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals lineup seems to be having no problems producing without Pujols.

Going to watch the Angels game tonight. Really interested to see how they look.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Just went and actually looked at what he gave you, and LMFAO.


Yeah I can't even be mad. It's too fucking funny to be mad at. 

54 ERA :lmao


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Blue Jays game was fantastic!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I love having this first two weeks of MBL Ticket on DirecTV : Normally I just watch the Reds game and whatever game might be on ESPN or the MLB network but with this I get to pick and choose.

For example.. right now I'm getting to watch Weaver pitch for the Angels. Love watching this guy pitch but rarely get the pleasure.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn Crow is nasty.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *I love having this first two weeks of MBL Ticket on DirecTV : Normally I just watch the Reds game and whatever game might be on ESPN or the MLB network but with this I get to pick and choose.
> 
> For example.. right now I'm getting to watch Weaver pitch for the Angels. Love watching this guy pitch but rarely get the pleasure.*


I get that with FIOS for two weeks too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> I get that with FIOS for two weeks too.


*I absolutely love it! I would order it for the season if I could afford it. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *I absolutely love it! I would order it for the season if I could afford it. *


Back in 2005 or 2006 my dad ordered it for the year and it was really fun. Caught alot of west coast games and lots of teams that never end up on TV. MLB Network is nice because they do occasionally show some of the smaller network games.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good night for Weaver, Royals put up a hell of a fight in the first 7 innings.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

hmm..I wonder if it's too late to get Marshall back


----------



## Walking Uphill (Apr 6, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



IMPULSE said:


> ORIOLES WON. World Series is right around the corner. I've decided to be ahead of the curve for my annual delusion of the Oriole's prospects to make a run in a season. I'm not even going to wait for them to get hot. Their the best team in baseball right now, and I'm going to cherish this record/ 1-0, before reality hits them.


Lol, I would laugh at this, but...... my home market team (Pirates) couldn't even make it out of the first week of the season before turning in a dismal offensive performance/getting shut out.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I absolutely love the Jays return to their old unis.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Nationals are impotent offensively. They should call Harper up immediately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If the Jays could get a hit that would be great.

EDIT: LAWRIE.

EDIT2: JOHNSON.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> If the Jays could get a hit that would be great.
> 
> EDIT: LAWRIE.
> 
> EDIT2: JOHNSON.


SANTOS


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

why are they bringing in..Marmol...man if the game had only 7 innings we would be 2-0


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Just went and actually looked at what he gave you, and LMFAO.





Evilerk said:


> why are they bringing in..Marmol...man if the game had only 7 innings we would be 2-0


Wood and Marmol are the two remnants of the "old cubs" and every time they enter the game, they remind me of the past pain and torture.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Father Flex said:


> SANTOS


ENCARNACION.

LAWRIE.

DAVIS.

EDIT: RASMUS.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's how you do it Cabby. 

EDIT: You too, Fielder ::

EDIT 2: And Avila :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bobby V's squad not looking too hot today.

Cabrera and Fielder back to back and 2 each on the day. They're gonna be fun to watch all season.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Si, motherfuckers. This Tigers team is going to be so much fun this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Tigers are out here embarrasing Boston.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like we all hopped on the Miami bandwagon too quickly. Their hitting is pitiful.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I said they were overrated about a week ago .


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

We're only three games in but I didn't expect Hanley, Stanton, LoMo to go for a combined 1/13 in their first two games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't think they have strong enough Bats. They have guys that get on base. Not many to drive them in. They are going to leave a lot of runners on base. Unless of course Stanton hits like 400 with RISB.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> I don't think they have strong enough Bats. They have guys that get on base. Not many to drive them in. They are going to leave a lot of runners on base. Unless of course Stanton hits like 400 with RISB.


They have some big bats but you have to think about how the majority of them hit. Gincarlo, LoMo, and Gaby are all pop-up or strikeout hitters, which doesn't play to their strength in utilizing Reyes and Bonifacio. Hanley is the only guy who is five-tool hitter that can hit the ball anywhere but we haven't seen that happen since 09.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Marlins overcame those cheating Reds today


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Best baseball teams: Yankees, Cardinals, and Phillies for me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yankees? Rays are RAPING them bitches.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Smackdownfan777 said:


> Best baseball teams: Yankees, Cardinals, and Phillies for me.


As much as I love the Phillies, I am not confident in them this year. Tigers on the other hand..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There goes our perfect season .


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Mets are 3-0 and the Yankees are on the way to getting swept. Mets fans all over New York already talking shit LOL. Wait until June.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What the FUCK Maddon? You take Hellickson out with 1 out left in the 9th inning? ON HIS BIRTHDAY?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cubs about to blow it again in the late innings. Shit's hilarious. God, why am I a Cubs fan?

At least I root for the Braves too...oh they're 0-3? Sweet. I love it.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



RKO920 said:


> Mets are 3-0 and the Yankees are on the way to getting swept. Mets fans all over New York already talking shit LOL. Wait until June.


I think the Mets will have a better season than most people think. No they're not World Series contenders and they might not even make the playoffs. I do think they have enough talent to get 85-89 wins though. 

As for the Yankees, they usually don't bother playing well til late May/early June. I see the Jays and Rays putting up a pretty good fight though.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Bogey said:


> I think the Mets will have a better season than most people think. No they're not World Series contenders and they might not even make the playoffs. I do think they have enough talent to get 85-89 wins though.
> 
> As for the Yankees, they usually don't bother playing well til late May/early June. I see the Jays and Rays putting up a pretty good fight though.


100 percent. I can see the Mets staying in contention for the wildcard if Bay, Wright, & Santana perform to their abilities. The Yankees will be fine. I'm not worried at all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yankees will never be much worse any year to the next as whoever isn't workout out they just buy a replacement for them, the concern for them will always be teams around them getting better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Being a fan of the Mets, I'm trying to not get too hyped about this little streak because I feel like this always happens. I really started losing hope last year but I'm hoping they can stick around this year.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The one thing I've seen in this opening series is that the Mets finally look like they're comfortable playing in their own ballpark. The fences being moved in helps a lot and will benefit Wright, Duda, Davis, and even Murphy. Jason Bay I've pretty much given up on. 

The offense carried the Mets last year. What killed them was their lack of power, awful starting pitching and their closer situation. 

Santana will be his normal self but Pelfrey, Niese, and Dickey have to step it up. They also have to avoid the injury bug. A healthy Wright, Murphy and Davis will help them a lot this season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think Dickey will be alright. He was damn good last year, just couldn't get them the wins. Pelfrey worries me at times, same with Niese. Santana and Gee will hopefully have good years too.

That's not a terrible rotation.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fun game between the Tigers and Red Sox's today. I can't believe that the Sox's blew the game twice today. First in the 9th and in the 11th. Beckett and Buchholz both had bad outings this weekend, Aceves has blown two saves including today and Melancon blew the second save today. I think the lineup is going to be fine but the pitching staff is a concern especially in the bullpen. I think that Beckett and Buchholz will bounce back but this bullpen is already reminding me of the 2003 closer by committee stuff. I'll say it, put Bard in the closer's role. He's the best you got.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Blame Valentine. Why in the fuck the Red Sox hired him I'll never know.

But yeah we're also like five steps into this marathon.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Still don't understand why Boston fired Francona and 'traded' Epstein to the Cubs.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Blame Valentine. Why in the fuck the Red Sox hired him I'll never know.


PR bullshit. Seriously, the guy markets himself more than the team. I know that he wasn't Ben's pick for Manager. Should be a fun season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

McCutchen had the walk off today. Pittsburgh 2-1 against Philly.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Still don't understand why Boston fired Francona and 'traded' Epstein to the Cubs.


Francona was "fired" for the collapse and the aftermath of it. Epstein was "traded" to the Cubs because he was going there anyways.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's not entirely true. It was never set in stone. Larry Leuceno (sp?) and Theo had a tumultuous relationship and that's why there was a big fallout.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Incredible game between the Tigers/Red Sox. I went to the 1st two games at Comerica and this was just as good as the first two.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I like Valentine, tbh. Not nearly as much as Francona, but I think he'll be alright.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Whoever is smart will go get Francona in the offseason. A team capable of making the playoffs.

And 23 runs in 2 games. Not bad


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> I like Valentine, tbh. Not nearly as much as Francona, but I think he'll be alright.


The Red Sox really should've been grooming someone from within the organization like the Dodgers and Yankees did. It's not like Francona was going to last forever. 

No doubt there's going to be conflict and things said between Bobby Valentine and some of the players.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Motherfucking Easter, I had to leave before the ninth inning of the Tigers game was even over. It was 10-7 last I saw, and then I find out.. ugh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Well the Reds score two in the Ninth to win the game after blowing an early lead. 

Right now I'd trade Bronson Aroyo for three dozen baseballs and two bags of diamond chalk... *


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Father Flex said:


> He's the next Verlander. srs


He is better then Verlander.



WWF said:


> Tampa's lineup for tomorrow against Sabathia is awful. Keppinger hitting cleanup? C'mon, man. Fuckin' lefties.


That lineup sure showed him.



BOSS said:


> Padres...so bad.


I rank them dead last.



Father Flex said:


> The Nationals are impotent offensively. They should call Harper up immediately.


In time, not yet, still too green.



Instant Karma said:


> As much as I love the Phillies, I am not confident in them this year. Tigers on the other hand..


Agreed. Phillies will choke, dat offence is way bellow par.



LadyCroft said:


> *Well the Reds score two in the Ninth to win the game after blowing an early lead.
> 
> Right now I'd trade Bronson Aroyo for three dozen baseballs and two bags of diamond chalk... *


:lmao To be fair, he is an ok 4-5 starter, he is way inconsistent.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Bogey said:


> The Red Sox really should've been grooming someone from within the organization like the Dodgers and Yankees did. It's not like Francona was going to last forever.
> 
> No doubt there's going to be conflict and things said between Bobby Valentine and some of the players.


They wanted John Farrell who knows both the Red Sox major league system as well as their minor league system. But, unfortunately for them, he's not available .


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cubs pulled out a squeaker today. Marmol had me on the edge of my seat when Sveum decided to bring him in.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DGNR8NUGGA said:


> Cubs pulled out a squeaker today. Marmol had me on the edge of my seat when Sveum decided to bring him in.


You must be the rarest poster on this forum.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



> Guillen said he has rarely if ever ventured out to familiar tourist destinations such as Lower Manhattan or the Golden Gate Bridge while on the road. He's lived in Miami for 12 years, he said, and has been to South Beach three times.
> 
> "I get drunk because I'm happy we win or I get drunk because I'm very sad and disturbed because we lose," Guillen said. "Same routine, it never changes. It's been the same routine for 25, 28 years. It doesn't change. I don't like to go out."


I know it's fairly late news but good luck, Miami. Glad he's out of Chicago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What a guy. What. A. Guy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's no Joe Maddon.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Bogey said:


> You must be the rarest poster on this forum.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *Well the Reds score two in the Ninth to win the game after blowing an early lead.
> 
> Right now I'd trade Bronson Aroyo for three dozen baseballs and two bags of diamond chalk... *


I'll take the trade Aroyo for Marmol...I legit laughed when the Wrigley crowd booed Dale not to take out Jeff..he impressed me today


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If the Yankees lose to the Orioles today, I will be shocked. I hope Nova returns to his 2011 form. He had a terrible spring.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm still waiting on the news to see if Marmol needs Tommy John surgery and will be out for the next year. I know it won't happen, but I can hope.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DGNR8NUGGA said:


> Why do you say that?


You had like 7 posts in nearly 9 years before you jacked it up a bit yesterday.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



RKO920 said:


> If the Yankees lose to the Orioles today, I will be shocked. I hope Nova returns to his 2011 form. He had a terrible spring.


So did Hellickson, then he shut out the Yankees. :troll

Hellickson is a much better Pitcher, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm pretty :mark: for Yu Darvish tonight. He totally could be lit up, but at least it's the Mariners, so that seems unlikely.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

CG SO for Barry Zito. Turning back the clock!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh how I remember the days of that pitching trio of Zito, Tim Hudson and Mark Mulder in Oakland.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

And Gil Heredia


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Darvish is getting lit the fuck up.

Gah.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RASMUS.

EDIT: ENCARNACION.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bout' God damn time, Colby.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Chi-Sox's bullpen is their best asset on the team. Reed, Thornton, Santiago is a pretty dominant set of relievers. Though, we haven't seen much of a sample of Reed/Santiago but we all know how good they are projected to become.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well Darvish got rocked in the 1st inning and had trouble in the 2nd, but he also retired 11 straight after that. MIxed bag for sure, but that 1st inning was most likely nerves.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good debut for CJ Wilson today, and Erick Aybar is the fucking man. Great hustle.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Homer Bailey through up a dud tonight against the Cards. I think he gave up three homers *get it?* in the first inning alone.  

That's Great American Smallpark for ya.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Santos. Fuck.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Bogey said:


> You had like 7 posts in nearly 9 years before you jacked it up a bit yesterday.


Ah. Well, I forgot about this forum and the fact I signed up for it all those years ago. I'm bored with my current forum so I thought I would come here and check it out. Kinda like the activity so I am gonna stick around for awhile. 


Now, onto baseball. Although I missed the game because of work, the highlights of LaHair's home run and Barney's home run were encouraging. To bad Volstad couldn't stay in for another inning of work instead of having Camp come in. I don't know much about Camp since he was brought in late and I hadn't heard of him before ST. I am not impressed with him though. He don't look like he is helping out bullpen at all. The Cubs bullpen was one of the better bullpens last year and now it just sucks. Trading away Sean Marshall (even though I understand why) just makes me sick to my stomach after seeing the terrible bullpen in 3 of the last 4 games.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Reds and DAT DUDE BP agree to 6 yr / 72 million deal. Good night, sweet Reds. 300 million tied up in two players over the next 10 years. And they need to resign Bruce.

Kinsler gets 5 yr / 75 million deal with Texas.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

EDWIN ENCARNACION. 

Telling all the haters what's really up once again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

inb4 Santos blows the 6 run lead.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I wish he would have played like that when he was in Cincy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I know..I know...it's still early..but that brain trust is looking a bit shakey ..I mean were going to be 1 and 4...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

But we've been in contention every game and blew three leads after the sixth inning.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Dodgers drew 56,000 people at the gate today for their home opener in LA (good sign). They were rewarded by a game winning, 8th inning HR from Ethier.

EDIT:

#1 thing to look forward to tomorrow: Josh Johnson of the Miami Marlins throws against Roy Halladay at 6 ET on ESPN.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Royals really intrigue me. They have all these ridiculously talented prospects come up at the same time, and I think if not this year, next year they will make the playoffs. Thing that is so scary about the Royals is even though their impact prospects are in the big leagues they have another wave of talented guys right on the horizon. It'll be interesting to see if they keep those farmhands or possibly trade for an impact arm. 

Barring injuries and their ability to keep them under contract, that team is set for the next 5-10 years.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> The Royals really intrigue me. They have all these ridiculously talented prospects come up at the same time, and I think if not this year, next year they will make the playoffs. Thing that is so scary about the Royals is even though their impact prospects are in the big leagues they have another wave of talented guys right on the horizon. It'll be interesting to see if they keep those farmhands or possibly trade for an impact arm.
> 
> Barring injuries and their ability to keep them under contract, that team is set for the next 5-10 years.


I wouldnt be surprised if they finish second in the division. 

Other game notes :

D-backs are 4-0 beating my dead last pick San Diego.

Braves won first game of the season over Astros, my second to dead last pick.

Converted starters Daniel Bard and Neftali Feliz.

Feliz rocked, Bard sucked, Sox should have him in the pen, and Use Cook who had a much better spring.

This being said, Rangers continue to roll defeating the offence-less Marionars, and the Nation well.... What a way to use the second best payroll in the league morons!. Jays adding the W's

Yankees improve to 2-3 beating the O's The evil empire doesnt look to high and mighty with the rays rotation for the division, and watch out with the Jays packing up the runs.

Cubs continue to lose, look forward to add one more year to the WS drought. Brew crew goes on top.

Cardinals the who ???? the WS champs, yeah, whom said they were not gonna be serious contenders with out Tony ??? See you in the NLCS. Red birds out duel Reds.

Nats season will be better then lasts, They go over the mets, 6-2.

Chi-Sox and Indians postponed, and not a single fuck was given.

The all mighty Tigers roar over the Tampon bay rays, ALCS will visit Comerica once more.

Dodgers win again, these are unexpected surprises, Dodgers with a winning record and their rival the .......... Pirates ? yeah bitches!!! Pirates posting the lowest ERA on the League. This is your surprise of the week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Feliz was pretty damn impressive. I was waiting for the wheels to fall off, but nah, he shut em down completely. He had some nice off speed stuff going.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^ well preformed by Feliz, off speed, with speed, off balance, he had it all today. 

My pick for tomorrows best pitching duel, Strasbug VS Santana.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's a good pick. ^

Only thing that could bring that match up down is they are both limited and facing a pitch/innings count. Another duel worth mentioning, Lester vs. Romero in Toronto.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Romero has been shitty vs. Boston in his career and Lester has been great against Toronto. Hopefully things change there.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I seriously hope Dempster can quiet the Brewers bats today. Considering his record against them, it shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The White Sox are mashing the ball. Don't know if Cleveland has regressed or if the Sox are this good. This lineup is producing lots of runs and providing comfortable leads for the pitching staff.

AJ Pierzynski 4/4 with a 3 run HR. Dunn 2/4. De Aza with a 2 run HR. GOOD GOD. Teams keep intentionally walking Konerko.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^ Motherfucker is a fan of 2 different teams. LOSER.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bobby V is a nut. Lester threw 116 pitches today.



WWF said:


> ^ Motherfucker is a fan of 2 different teams. LOSER.


Cubs fan here. Family is a Sox fan. I root for both as long as the Cubs aren't playing the Sox. Come at me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I thought being both a Cubs and Chisox fan was blasphemy or some shit. Think of your immortal soul Flex.



Also, tell John Danks to be a better pitcher.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lawls. It pretty much is back in Chicago. I'm more of a Cubs' guy but I don't hope to see the White Sox fail like others. I have no reason to have bad blood. Sometimes when the "South Siders" mention our losing history to me, I just shrug it off and walk away. Not a very confrontational guy.

They wore Danks down today. Skipped Humber today and decided to go with Danks. You could tell he was tired.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jays, please don't blow this.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Can't wait for Santos to blow his third save.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Got it done this time.

Back to back series wins to start the year. Baltimore up next. Ching.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ugh @ this 9th inning. Fucking rays.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You guys should participate in the baseball vBookie's in the vBookie section.

:side:


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Nats over the mets again, Stras and Johan combined for 11 innings with 1ER.
High pitch count for both, well played by their respective Mg's to protect them.

Red over the Red birds, now we have a rubber match, Cueto fairly well done too many pitches for 5 innings.

Rays rally to win over the Tigers. What is the point of having a closer if you wont use it, You won the dunce of the day cap today Layland.

Romero Tops Lester in great pitching match up,as Jays top the Red Sox Santos lucky to not get hammered. Not to worried for the Nation games have been close and with out the 10th man ( Fenway ).

High scoring game between Indians and White Sox, sub par performance by both starters.


Games in progress : Brew crew hanging on to the minimum lead over the cubs.

Royals VS A's: A's on top by one, Rooting for the royals on this one.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



-Halo- said:


> Rays rally to win over the Tigers. What is the point of having a closer if you wont use it, You won the dunce of the day cap today Layland.


Ninja please. JV only had 81 pitches through 8, had a 1 hitter and was rolling. It was just one of those innings where a few things go right (Jennings slapping a 99 mph fastball barely into the OF; JV overthrowing against Pena) for one team. It was absolutely the right call for Leyland to let Verlander stay in with the way he was pitching. The only complaint I had was that he let Schlereth come in (no better then the 5th guy in the pen, if that) to walk a guy before bringing in Valverde. May as well let Valverde try to work out of the jam, not that POS Schlereth who can barely get lefties out.

It was just one of those games where the Tigers dominated for 8 innings then one weird inning and it fell apart. Oh well, that probably makes up for the walk off wins they had against Boston. That's why they play 162.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pro's...Garza Dempster and Jeff...Big AL in the field..

Cons..meet the old same as the new..et el...lack of runs with guys on base..if a guys in a slump,be it hitter or pitcher,don't keep putitng him out there..Byrd or Marmol

ps..Big Al you cant hit the outside pitch ..please stop swinging at it

if you have any to add feel free to do so


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Time to bring up Jackson. Byrd knows his time is running out and it's showing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Great job for the Reds with a comeback win over the Cards to avoid the sweep. Much needed early win for the Reds.*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Nationals pitching so far this year has been absolutely filthy. If their offense can wake up.....


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Ninja please. JV only had 81 pitches through 8, had a 1 hitter and was rolling. It was just one of those innings where a few things go right (Jennings slapping a 99 mph fastball barely into the OF; JV overthrowing against Pena) for one team.* It was absolutely the right call for Leyland* to let Verlander stay in with the way he was pitching. The only complaint I had was that he let Schlereth come in (no better then the 5th guy in the pen, if that) to walk a guy before bringing in Valverde. May as well let Valverde try to work out of the jam, not that POS Schlereth who can barely get lefties out.
> 
> It was just one of those games where the Tigers dominated for 8 innings then one weird inning and it fell apart. Oh well, that probably makes up for the walk off wins they had against Boston. That's why they play 162.



And they lost, Proves my point, and nothing you can do or say will change the result, to say it was the right call is BSOULUTELY WRONG, BECAUSE NOW IT SHOWS IT WAS NOT.

So dont give me the what could have happened preach.

Verlander lost the game nuff said.


:lmao you called me Ninja :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Basically you're saying complete game shutouts shouldn't exist -Halo- and yes, you're wrong. Verlander was rolling, pitch count warranted another inning, you let him try to finish what he started. Sometimes it doesn't work out. Verlander is one of the best, that's going to work far more than it doesn't.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Basically you're saying complete game shutouts shouldn't exist -Halo- and yes, you're wrong. Verlander was rolling, pitch count warranted another inning, you let him try to finish what he started. Sometimes it doesn't work out. Verlander is one of the best, that's going to work far more than it doesn't.


No I am not saying they should not exist, clearly they do.

But for the Love of Christ did any one noticed the result ? 

Verlander LOST obviously keeping him was not the right choice.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

...

In hindsight. It's pretty easy to be a manager after things play out. 

You don't take a guy out who's tossing a 1 hitter with only 80 pitches. Like I said, most of the time, 9 times out of 10 even, Verlander is going to get a complete game shutout in that situation. Same with Kershaw, same with Weaver, same with Halladay, same with Lee, same with Felix...


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> ...
> 
> In hindsight. It's pretty easy to be a manager after things play out.
> 
> You don't take a guy out who's tossing a 1 hitter with only 80 pitches. Like I said, most of the time, 9 times out of 10 even, Verlander is going to get a complete game shutout in that situation. Same with Kershaw, same with Weaver, same with Halladay, same with Lee, same with Felix...


Look, Verdlander had a 1 hitter ok, he did not had a no hitter working for him.

What is the point of getting the shut out ? it only glorifies a pitcher, and an already glorified one, he does not need it, you get payed to win.

and they did not. I understand your argument, but the fact the result speaks for it self.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You don't take Verlander out in that situation. Unfortunately, he lost command and broke down in the 9th in the most critical time. Verlander is the best pitcher in baseball and a far safer play than Valverde to deliver the hammer in the 9th.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Father Flex said:


> Time to bring up Jackson. Byrd knows his time is running out and it's showing.


Jackson has a few more months before he comes up though because of the Super Two status, correct?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



-Halo- said:


> Look, Verdlander had a 1 hitter ok, he did not had a no hitter working for him.
> 
> What is the point of getting the shut out ? it only glorifies a pitcher, and an already glorified one, he does not need it, you get payed to win.
> 
> and they did not. I understand your argument, but the fact the result speaks for it self.


Again, you pretty much said complete game shutouts shouldn't happen once gain. You'd pretty much be the WORST players manager in league history. 

If Verlander got them in order in the 9th should they have still gone to the closer in that situation? We wouldn't even be having this conversation. You can't base a decision off the result like that. It was the right call...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DGNR8NUGGA said:


> Jackson has a few more months before he comes up though because of the Super Two status, correct?


Correct. The projection is for him to come up at the end of May. I've heard Jed Hoyer was talking to the Braves and Nationals about trading Byrd or DeJesus.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't see them trading DeJesus anytime soon, although I could see Byrd going at the deadline if not before. As much as I like Byrd's hustle, he just don't fit in with the Cubs right now. And they need to get something out of him instead of just letting him leave with no return.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Father Flex said:


> You don't take Verlander out in that situation. Unfortunately, he lost command and broke down in the 9th in the most critical time. Verlander is the best pitcher in baseball and a far safer play than Valverde to deliver the hammer in the 9th.


You dont take him out ? really after the out come!!! ?!?!?!?!?!?



JM said:


> Again, you pretty much said complete game shutouts shouldn't happen once gain. You'd pretty much be the WORST players manager in league history.
> 
> If Verlander got them in order in the 9th should they have still gone to the closer in that situation? We wouldn't even be having this conversation. You can't base a decision off the result like that. It was the right call...


:lmao worst players manager ? :lmao 

But he did not, there is a reason why you have a closer. 

Both of you keep defending this shit. I take a W no matter how ugly it might be, that is what I would be payed for.

I am not saying they should not happen, but with a 2 run lead!!!! you get your closer in.

Were the tigers over by 4 or more runs ? no

Then I would keep the starter to finish the job, and you do know its also a statistics game right ?

If Verlander was dominating for most of the game at some point you will have a bad inning, and it happened on the 9th.

Any ways!!! as far as today's games are concerned, who are your guys picks ?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

...

You don't get it. At. All.

Should Leyland been like Gee Wizz I should get Valverde in the game cause the best pitcher in baseball having thrown only 80 pitches who has been bang on all day is CLEARLY going to blow it in the 9th. You stick with him. Every manager in baseball would have done this same thing. You are going completely against the grain on this one and I'm not sure you realize that. 

And yes, worst players manager in baseball. You show loyalty to your ace in that situation. Again, this is something any manager would do. 

You're speaking in hindsight which is completely nonsense. You are basing your argument off the outcome which could have easily been very different and would be 9 times out of 10 with a pitcher like Verlander which again means we wouldn't be having this discussion. Do managers have knowledge of the outcome of their decisions before they make them? Tell me you'd still be making a point that Valverde should have got the save if Verlander got the CGSO.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlander does not come out in that game, just like you wouldn't take out Halladay, Lee, Weaver or any other ace of your staff. You leave them in and let them finish the game. And after the last couple of years that Verlander has had, there is no reason to doubt that he couldn't finish it off. This time, it didn't work out, the next 10 times it will work out in his favor.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah everyone's right, Verlander does not come out of that game in that situation. Like JM said, 9 times out of 10 he finishes that game off and gets the complete game. That's just baseball for you, some people just do not understand the game of baseball.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

For crying out loud!!! 

just just....fpalm ... :lmao Let me try to see if I can enlighten you in a Socratic way. 

What is more important to win a game or try to get a shut out?


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

http://www.baseball-reference.com/players/v/verlaju01.shtml

Just read his career stats. It shows right there in black and white that you do not take him out. He has had one subpar year in his career, yet you are saying you would take him out? That is just plain dumb.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



-Halo- said:


> For crying out loud!!!
> 
> just just....fpalm ... :lmao Let me try to see if I can enlighten you in a Socratic way.
> 
> What is more important to win a game or try to get a shut out?


Detroit's best shot at winning is with Verlander on the mound 99 times out of 100. This was that one time. You are not able to say anything to make anyone think you're right. 

Speaking about what a team should have done based on the result of what they actually did does not make you sound savvy or smart. The 9 times out of a 10 Verlander finishes that game off we wouldn't be having this conversation and you wouldn't be speaking on it. Tell me otherwise.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I can't believe anyone is actually dumb enough to want to take out the defending CY Young AND MVP in the 9th inning of a game when he has only given up ONE HIT. This shit isn't about getting a complete game or anything like that, it's about winning the game and you'd have to be a idiot to think that taking Verlander out in that situation would be good for your team. Sure in hindsight you can say whatever you want, but there's no way Verlander should come out right there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Garza vs. Grienke may be a good pitching match up today. Quietly, it can be better than Halladay vs. Johnson was yesterday. Next three opponents for the Cubs:

@STL
@Miami
@Cincinatti

I think Garza will be the stopper today.

EDIT:

Trumbo with his first HR while playing.... wait for it.... DH. Kendrys got a rest day, Trumbo doesn't have to do much thinking and worry about the field at 3B.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bumgarner/Moyer intrigues me as well. Mainly because Moyer is 49 years old and I think that's amusingly awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlander should've stayed in the game. Like you said showstappa, he had a one hitter shut out going and he's arguably the best pitcher in the game.

RANGERS

Texas has to win this game. Splitting with the Mariners will not do.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Latos needs to redeem himself with this start today after giving up 4 runs in 7 innings in his Reds opener. So far so good through 4 and he has a two-hitter.*


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ima root for the Reds, since LC is one of the few people I like here, Latos has a better fitting in Cinci then he did in SD. 

But they are in Washington today, we will see what happens.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*And of course I jinxed him.  Washington has score two in the 5th...damnit lol*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'll be pissed if Theo and Jed deal Garza. Young, power pitcher, and finally figured out his craft. They need to resign him and build the rotation around him.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ahh shit, sorry bout that there LC ... still 3 more innings left, besides they are on the road, pfffffffff im sure those other posters are like, omg, no no no, the right call is to not be at home cause lari da.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



-Halo- said:


> Ahh shit, sorry bout that there LC ... still 3 more innings left, besides they are on the road, pfffffffff im sure those other posters are like, omg, no no no, the right call is to not be at home cause lari da.


lol let it go man. It's not even a big deal.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lol, I hope this is the end of it, oh hell who am I kidding, next Ace to flop we will talk about the same thing anyway :lmao ... 

Who are your picks for today Mr.Mr.?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I only care about Texas winning this game atm. Need more hitting like they did for Darvish.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

With the 1-0 lead in the 3rd inning today, the Cubs have now had the lead in 6 of the 7 games they've played. Their record through 6? 1-5.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Agreed the only ones killing the ball are Kinsler and Hamilton, Young will get there. Hve to wait and see if Cruz is the deal or not in this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Greinke struggling in the same fashion Johnson did yesterday. Bloop hits, aggressive base running, and what not are killing him. Soriano accomplished two things today that you'll rarely see in the same game these days:

-stolen base
-took a slider on the outside part of the plate into RF


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

True, Flex...but the Cubs aren't winning for another 2-3 years..

if you get a great offer for Garza, you take it.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rays sneeking up on the Tigers and Lidge Closing for the Nats.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Get rid of Geovany Soto, plz. Clevinger and Castillo platoon should suffice.



BOSS said:


> True, Flex...but the Cubs aren't winning for another 2-3 years..
> 
> if you get a great offer for Garza, you take it.


Maybe if you can get two pitching prospects but otherwise, I wouldn't risk losing a proven commodity like Garza.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lidge blows the save!!!!!!! Reds tie, bottom 9th coming will the Nats go on top in regulation or extras? ? ?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Ludwick with a huge two RBI base-hit in the top of the ninth to tie the game for the Reds! *happy dance* *


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^^ Sad to say Zimmerman in scoring position right now.


Update : LC aint gonna like it.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Another great start from a Nationals starter. If they get Storen back this year and Morse returns soon, they will be scary this year with that pitching.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cubs played awesome last year. I really hope that Sveum starts playing Clevenger more. 2 games he has started and called, both pitchers were dominant and he got some timely hits. 

As far as trading Garza. I would rather they lock him up for the next four or five years rather than trade him. Dempster is almost assuredly gone after this year since he is in the final year of his contract, and at age 36, the Cubs would be smart to part ways. That is hard for me to say since he is one of my favorite Cubs players.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sounds like Ellsbury is hurt.

Kuroda with a good game today. PEAVY rolling as well.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Beckett pitching like its spring training.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well it's not like Ellsbury was doing shit for me anyway. Hope it's not serious though, but from I read he seemed to be in a ton of pain. Not a good sign says MrObvious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sounds like it's his shoulder. Could have popped out or something. Bad.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah shoulder is what I read. Not sure which arm though. If it's his throwing arm...very very bad.

It's his right shoulder. I'm gonna assume he's right handed and yeah he'll probably be done for awhile.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah Ellsbury bats and throws left.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ok, then maybe it's not the end of the world.:mark:

If it's separated, which it probably is, he'll still miss some time.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bobby V has neglected what was working in the spring, Pedro Ciriaco was killing the ball, and he is a utility guy he can take an outfielders position.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I know the Jays aren't going to make the playoffs, but I so want to believe that they will. I mean they have a chance, but not a great one.

I hate the jays playing in the AL East. Yeah we can go 86-76 this year in the AL East, but if the Jays played in the AL Central they could go 94-68 I think.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^ I wouldnt count them out, specially with the new wild card addition.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ellsbury getting hurt sucks. (N)

Sox wrecked the Rays bullpen in the 8th though. (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nice win for the White Sox. Peavy kept the Cabrera-Fielder combo in check and we got hits and runs when we needed them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You guys should go to vBookie and bet in the World Series prediction thread.

Not that I care or anything. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RASMUS.

EDIT: ESCOBAR

EDIT: EDDDDWIN


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> You guys should go to vBookie and bet in the World Series prediction thread.
> 
> Not that I care or anything. :side:


This is like the second time I see you do this, so you must care :lmao ... 

I rather legit bet in the local casino.

Too early for credible predictions xept the Tigers winning the Central


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I have to say it warmed my heart to see the Cubs rain on the Redbirds big day celebration


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sucks I had to miss another Cubs win. Working second shift sucks. I did get to see the highlights of LaHair's homer and Stewart's homer. Crap even watching the replay I was wondering if LaHair had enough of it to send it out. I am going to start dressing my daughter in her Cubs shirts from now on. All three wins have come from her wearing her Castro shirt.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I thought the Jays major problem this year would be the back half of the starting rotation. Looks like it will be the bullpen. 

The bullpen has been the cause of all three losses for the Jays so far this year.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bucholz sucked big time starting off, now settled down, but will it be enough ?

Tigers Losing, not much of surprise if they are away from home.

Cubbies losing, thats a shocker.

Those nats and mets, who would have thunk it ? ? ? ?

Darvish shaky, but his team won, halos spank yanks.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just bought MLB TV. It's a stellar package. I watch the ball games at work on my mobile phone on the weekends and fill my team in between classes during the week by watching other regional games. Only $100 for those interested.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If you get access to every game $100 is a steal really. Do you?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yep. Every single game - HD quality. Capable of rewinding and what not. I'm not a media savvy guy but I'm sure you can rip/record off of the game cast you get. It's so awesome. Also, you get your pick of which announcers you get to listen to. For instance, some people from Houston may have no preference if they listen to the Cubs play-by-play in a Cubs/Reds game, but I do. Thus, I can pick their commentators over the Reds.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm probably going to have get this then. I'm pretty into the season so far, and this would get me further into it. Plus I'd be sure to get every Ranger game. It's mostly Rangers here on TV, but sometimes they do Astros. Fuck the Astros.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I've had good experience with these sports package, really enjoying mlb's and nhl's(its cheaper too).


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



-Halo- said:


> Those nats who would have thunk it ? ? ? ?


I did. They might have the best starting rotation in all of baseball at the moment and their bullpen is damn good as well. The Nationals could of very easily been 9-0 so far.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



GOON said:


> I did. They might have the best starting rotation in all of baseball at the moment and their bullpen is damn good as well. The Nationals could of very easily been 9-0 so far.


They actually have the best ERA right now, Lets see if injuries dont fuck them up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I get every single Rays game, so I'd have no need for to purchase the MLB package. Same with the NBA and the Magic, I get all of their games, so no need for League Pass.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



-Halo- said:


> They actually have the best ERA right now, Lets see if injuries dont fuck them up.


That is my only concern with them, although it is a concern that every team has. If they get into the playoffs, the 1-2-3 combo of Strasburg, Gonzalez, and Zimmermann is extremely dangerous to any team. If they can get their offense going, look out.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> I get every single Rays game, so I'd have no need for to purchase the MLB package. Same with the NBA and the Magic, I get all of their games, so no need for League Pass.


Lucky you. I don't get any Cubs games in Tally and feel homesick every once in awhile. Being able to witness aspects of Chicago that I love help me get through the beta' behavior.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Brian Wilson is likely out for the season with an elbow injury.

Wow, that sucks for the Giants.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like the Astros cheat too :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

David Wright. (Y)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Will the Mets trade David Wright this season? They need to go into deep rebuild mode, and players like Wright and Santana can only help them get more players in return. Maybe Wright to Toronto?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Maybe Wright to Toronto?


:shocked:unk

plz.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



GOON said:


> That is my only concern with them, although it is a concern that every team has. If they get into the playoffs, the 1-2-3 combo of Strasburg, Gonzalez, and Zimmermann is extremely dangerous to any team. If they can get their offense going, look out.


Just wait when Bryce gets called up. God Daum!!!!!!

Never disliked the Nats, and adding Strasburg actually makes me root for them a lot more him being Home grown. ( SDSU ).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not so fast. Bryce is 3/19 in the minors so far. Give the 19 year old kid some time to develop. He needs to be seasoned first.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Could I have not been more clear ? ? ? ?

''''''''Just wait when Bryce gets called up. God Daum!!!!!!''''''

I never said now, or tomorrow, or soon. Jeeeez


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Where would Wright play? With Lawrie at 3rd they'd most likely try to DH him but then that leaves a hole for Encarnacion who's been swinging a nice stick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

One of them can become a left fielder.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Game tying HR to dead center for Hanley in the bottom of the 8th at that new ball park in Miami. That ball had to travel about 430 ft.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Will the Mets trade David Wright this season? They need to go into deep rebuild mode, and players like Wright and Santana can only help them get more players in return. Maybe Wright to Toronto?


The Mets already have some talented young players so I don't see why they need to be in a deep rebuilding mode. That doesn't mean they don't need good prospects and especially good starting pitching. If the Mets offer Wright a long term deal (which I think they will) I see him staying. 

It's not like the Reyes situation. David Wright means more to the Mets as their franchise player than Jose Reyes did and I think the Mets will try to make every effort to keep him.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Mets have NO EXCUSE to get rid of Wright. In retrospect he is what Jeter is to the Yankees. He is the face of the franchise and is what everyone associates the Mets with. Plus, the Mets settled with Madoff and extended Niese, so they have the money now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Much needed win tonight for Angels, Kendrys shine tonight with a 3 run homer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Man, been a tough going for the Rays after sweeping the Yankees, but Shields got 'em back on track tonight after killing Boston. Is there a tougher opening schedule than the Rays' though? 3 vs. the Yankees, 3 @ Detroit then 4 @ Boston? Possibly 3 of the top 5 teams in the MLB.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rarely am I glad to live in Kansas City, but watching Verlander pitch a complete game was an incredible treat. We were really nervous when it looked like Valverde would come in for the ninth, but we still got our customary intense ending. Throwing in the 100's at the end of your complete game victory is fucking bananas.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I really hope the Cubs pull their heads out of their asses tonight. I would love to see a win against JJ and the Marlins. Sveum needs to start beating some sense into them and show he isn't going to stand for the losing.


----------



## ReggiePunk31 (Apr 9, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

My Tigers are lookging pretty good so far. I would also like to see the Cubs do well.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Cubs starting pitching has been great so far this year (aside from Paul Maholm), but the bullpen and lack of offense has killed them. Dempster has had 3 great starts so far and they have only scored 3 runs for him. It is depressing to watch them right now even though I knew they wouldn't be that good this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rays off to a RED HOT RAPE start against lolMorrow.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

smh bases loaded no outs, bottom of the order doesn't get jack shit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

On the bright side, Prince Fielder stole second. That was one of the absolute greatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Berkman and Fielder thinking they're not fat and slow and shit, stealing bases and shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well Napoli's exploded the last few days. With Hamilton, Kinsler, Beltre, and Young hitting well, I like what's going on.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

anytime you want to start the whole "Cubs way" thing,feel free to start..now


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like my preseason pick of Hanley as the NL MVP has some merit to it in the early going. Nobody is playing better than Matt Kemp but Hanley leads the second tier of players, imo.

Awesome pitching in San Fran' right now. Cain and Lee both have shut outs going into the 9th inning.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well since the Cubs suck so far (and I didn't have much hope to begin with), at least my fantasy team is blowing up. Hamilton is a beast right now and I am happy about Morneau starting to come around and show that his concussion problems are hopefully behind him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Two shockers: the Angels and the Reds. I think the Reds are just starting slow and will repair it but LAA... I'm not so convinced that they can turn this around. All of their players are the same prototype. Morales, Trumbo, Pujols, Wells, Hunter, Abreu... they all do the same things. Nobody will incite energy, do the little things, or move runners along. There's very little/no speed on the roster and I don't know if Scoscia is used to that. Time for the Angels to call up Trout and think about moving Abreu or Hunter. God knows they can't get rid of Vernon Wells and his contract.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Best way to try and recover from a bad start? Play the Cubs 8*D


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ladies and Genetleman Curtis Granderson. 3 for 3, 3 homers.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rangers are too damn good. Glad I have Napoli on my fantasy team at least.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

isthisreallife Grandy man?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

How bout dem royals


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If the Rangers make it back to the World Series this season then it's safe to say the national league is winning it all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Ladies and Genetleman Curtis Granderson. 3 for 3, 3 homers.


STEROIDS


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

More like Yankee Stadium being a bandbox.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> If the Rangers make it back to the World Series this season then it's safe to say the national league is winning it all.


This, Rangers will go down as the current WS choke artists.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Well it looks like the Reds aren't the worst team in the Central after all.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Bogey said:


> More like Yankee Stadium being a bandbox.


Not even, Granderson always starts hot and goes cold for 7 months.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=20780947&topic_id=17392054

GA, thoughts?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Royals
Good

Pick 1. I predicted at the start of the season they'd finish last in the AL Central. It's only April, but ya I'm sticking by that.

#OURTIME


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *Well it looks like the Reds aren't the worst team in the Central after all.*


come on now..we won 3 games...thats saying something..right...right..:no:


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cubs are killing me right now. Another loss. I would like to say it is only one or two innings that kill them, but they suck for all 9 of them. Sveum really needs to shake things up and not just line up changes.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bruce Levine reporting that Marlon Byrd has been traded to Boston for a minor league OF and LHRP in principle. Bruce also said Campana is likely to fill in at CF, not Brett Jackson immediately.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The offense has to learn how to hit again. They haven't done much offensively since the Tampa series.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Father Flex said:


> Bruce Levine reporting that Marlon Byrd has been traded to Boston for a minor league OF and LHRP in principle. Bruce also said Campana is likely to fill in at CF, not Brett Jackson immediately.


I just seen that. Although I am not ecstatic about it because I like Byrd, it makes sense for the Cubs to do it now. Hopefully we will get to see Brett Jackson up in May now. 

It is about time the Cubs offense started showing a touch of life and Paul Maholm start pitching like he has his whole career. Good pitcher on some terrible Pirates teams.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Humber is fucking dealing today.

One strike away from a perfect game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holy shit, Humber out of nowhere with the perfect game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's got the perfect game.

Excellent performance, good win for the Sox.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

OMG Philip Humber!!! :mark::mark::mark:

Perfect game! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A guy named Philip throwing a perfect game? C'mon.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Congrats to Humber for the perfect game. Nice to see Miami fans in attendance clapping for him despite him being on the other team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It was Seattle fans.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Interesting that umps go from robbing Gallaraga of a perfect game to giving Humber one on an obvious 4th ball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Aid180 said:


> Congrats to Humber for the perfect game. Nice to see Miami fans in attendance clapping for him despite him being on the other team.





Perfect Poster said:


> It was Seattle fans.


I thought he did it against the Marlins too until ESPN showed clips of the game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> I thought he did it against the Marlins too until ESPN showed clips of the game.




But it's not time for interleague play yet...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Though the Marlins did have a home series in Seattle last year :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Why did you guys think it was against the Marlins?



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Interesting that umps go from robbing Gallaraga of a perfect game to giving Humber one on an obvious 4th ball.


That was my first thought. It was far out of the strike zone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> But it's not time for interleague play yet...


Yeah I realized that after they showed the clip, it dawned on me.

@WWF: Because when ESPN showed it on their ticker thing at the bottom of the screen I guess I saw the name Mariners and didn't really pay attention and assumed it said Marlins.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Red Sox's blew a 9-0 lead to the Yanks. Now losing 15-9. HA. Going to be long season for them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

They blew a 9 point lead towards the end of the game.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Congrats to Philip Humber. Very nice that he got a perfect game. Kind of wish I had watched that game.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> They blew a 9 point lead towards the end of the game.


Boston's bullpen is horrible. I mean horrible.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> They blew a 9 point lead towards the end of the game.


i was stunned to see that, what a game.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bullpen gives up 14 runs today. Not good at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Didn't Boston lose Jacoby Ellsbury for the season?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Probably, if they traded for Byrd.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> Didn't Boston lose Jacoby Ellsbury for the season?


He's out 6-8 weeks atm. They say he doesn't need surgery now, but we'll see after the 6-8 weeks is up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Carl Crawford should be back in like 2 weeks for the Red Sox so I guess that helps.

The Nationals have surprised me thus far in the season, I know there's a long way to go but I didn't expect them to get off to as great of a start as they have. Stephen Strasburg has been amazing for them, they arguably have the best rotation in the majors.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They haven't had Morse yet either, and he's probably their best offensive player, depending on how Zimmerman rebounds. Their rotation is very good, but there's a few who are probably better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Feliz had one shaky inning but was pretty good aside from that. Texas might even had won, but Verlander will fuck you up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

NL East is the best division in baseball, the odds both wild cards don't come out of it is less than 5%. Only question is what order PHI, ATL, WAS, MIA, finish, probably all within 5 games of each other at that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> They haven't had Morse yet either, and he's probably their best offensive player, depending on how Zimmerman rebounds. Their rotation is very good, but there's a few who are probably better.


The Nationals pitching is tied for most wins, 2nd in ERA, 2nd in saves, tied for 1st in shutouts, #1 in strikeouts and are #1 in opponents batting average.

Like I said it's still early but they've been playing at an absolutely phenomenal level. The best pitching team thus far IMO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Thus far, yeah, but there's absolutely no chance Detweiler keeps up his 0.56 ERA, Jackson is a pretty shitty pitcher and Zimmermann, while good, will decline. Strasburg and Gonzalez are both phenomenal though, could keep their work up.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I was wondering how the Cubs won today...Soto and Bryd didn't play...then I find Byrd has been traded..better late then never I suppose


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It seems like every time we have a series with Texas, the umpires manage to fuck it up. Not bitter though, that's a great fucking team. Looking forward to the Seattle series.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Cubs should just release Soto and hope Sorryano falls into a bucket of aids and dies. Holy christ. A reliever comes in and walks a guy on five pitches, so what does Sorryano do? Well he comes up and hacks at the first two pitches before....wait for it...striking out on a slider low and away. Sitting Clevenger after he went 3-4 yesterday was insane. Is he getting punished for playing good? The guy has done nothing but hit when he is in the lineup. Pulling LaHair in the sixth was just a dumb move as well. 

I wasn't expecting them to win the division or even compete with most teams, but the sloppy play is inexcusable. They are committing just as many errors this year as they did last year. I am happy Sveum is the manager, but holy crap, it is like the ghost of Quade is sticking around.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

OUR TIME


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holy crap..the Cubs have a walk off win against the Redbirds


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*










Bautista confirmed gay.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Four straight walks from the Miami relievers in the 7th inning to walk in the tieing run after Josh Johnson blanks the Mets in 6 and 2/3rd innings. Ozzie looks disgusted.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Thats the best kinda look for Ozzie..

the leaving runners on second and third with no outs is getting a bit old...Cubs still hanging out to a one run lead


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah. Samardzija is rebounding nicely. I think he knows that his spot was in jeopardy if he performed poorly again. This makes 2 outstanding starts and 2 below par starts. The offense is anemic but Castro is driving in the runs, despite poor power numbers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels lose again


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Time for them to ship one of their OF's somewhere and call up Trout. His speed and tools would bring an insurgence of energy that could really energize that offense. But so much for the best rotation in baseball. They've been bad.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*






WALK OFF FOR THE FONZ'. Bring out the brooms tomorrow, boys.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^YES..despite Marmols best effort to had the win to the Cards...another walk off win for the Cubs

and for those of you that cry foal..the umps blow calls all the time...get over it,some of those baseball analyst's...are highlighting the play's like it was JFK footage...back and to the left,back and to the left....just looking for excuses why the Cubs beat the "champs"


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

20 k's between Josh Johnson and Johan Santana yesterday, neither threw enough to qualify for a QS(7 IP).


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That game last night was disgusting when Marmol came in. They seriously need to get rid of him or send him to the minors. When he is on, he is one of the best, the problem is he is hardly ever on anymore. 1 for 3 in save chances now. Shark pitched awesome though. LaHair has been impressive this year as well. Nice to see Sveum leave him in against a lefty and hit the game tying homer in the ninth.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This has gotten ugly. Tigers are on an ugly skid and now we have relievers walking in runs. Oof.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Congratulations to Pauly Konerko for 400 HR's. I could see him reaching 550 before his career is over and yet, nobody mentions his importance to the White Sox organization.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

ageless wonder. cannot believe he's still producing like he is..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels are GARBAGE. Pujols is embarrassing himself.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

just 9 years left!


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dodger's closer got hit in the jaw with a line drive off of Brian McCann, he stayed in the game afterwards, but you could immediately see it starting to swell and bruise.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Brian LaHair hit another homer last night. It was the only offense the Cubs had against Lynn. Not surprising considering Lynn is one of the best pitchers in this young season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LaHair has been a pleasant surprise and has accounted for, I believe, 4 of the 7 Cubs HR's this year. I know Hoyer said that Rizzo and Jackson aren't close to getting called up, but could LaHair play the OF? I can't remember much of what he did out there last year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

HAHA, what's up Brandon Allen? Thanks, Oakland. Walk-off HR from the new guy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lolAngels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Glad the Rays won that (well really that the Angels lost) and walk off homers are always great.

WTF is up with the Angels.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Rangers are next up to get DOMINATED.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Feliz isn't pitching Saturday so it could happen. He going to perfect game the f'n Rays.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Instant Karma said:


> Looking forward to the Seattle series.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

April 26 and Mets still have a better record than the Yankees, I know that will end by May 1 but let me enjoy it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Watching ESPN Classic, it's one of Pedro Martinez's best games from '99. Just an unreal season for him. Still my favorite pitcher of all time.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bryce Harper will make his Major League Debut Saturday against the Dodgers. It's too soon for the guy, imo. He's struggled in AAA Syracuse so far.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah, Harper has been hitting a pedestrian .222 or something like that. Temporary stints and forcing a prospect to transition back and forth can be both demoralizing and ruin a prospect. Hope that isn't the case here.

The guy that is ready is Mike Trout for LAA. Get rid of Wells.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Mike Trout goes 0-4 in his 2012 MLB debut against the Indians with one strike out. Too early and it's only one game, but his approach didn't look much better than it did last year when he was called up. Worth monitoring him over the next week or two.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He was playing amazing baseball in AAA; I fully expect him to get going quickly.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryce gets his first base hit a 2B.

And Bryce gets his first RBI with a Sac Fly


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lincecum went beast mode today. Great win even with the crappy umpiring at 1st base.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I watched every at bat of that Nationals/Dodgers game last night. Couple of things:

1. Strasburg might already be the best pitcher in baseball.
2. Bryce Harper is legit! Saw his batting practice and then the contributions he made in the game (double off the center field wall, perfect throw from LF to home plate that would have thrown out the runner, sac fly). Good shit. They can't send him back down. WASH literally has had little contributions from their OF's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If he struggles at the plate they'll send him back down. However, he could be the extra ingredient that ignites that lineup. Stay tuned.

Oh and you overpaid for him in fantasy, but I can't blame you. The guy is clearly incredibly talented.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Garza with a one hitter going against the Phillies.

Nah. You can't overpay for a guy like that, IMO. I'd rather use all my free agency money than have $50 remaining at the end of the year. I'll have $15 and won't make any moves unless there's an injury from here on out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah but it's only May and you're broke lol. It's cool you got someone to overpay for Chipper.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Very nice game from the Cubs today. Well, at least for the first 8 innings, then they brought in Marmol. I hope Sveum starts to see what the rest of us see, Marmol doesn't have it anymore. As much as I hate Randy Wells, I would rather have him as the closer. They should try to move Marmol now before he kills them anymore this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Rangers lose their 1st series of the season after succumbing to THE RAYS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

NOOOOOO

It was gonna happen at some point. Glad it was a good team and not...Seattle or some shit.

Hope Hamilton won't miss much time, but it's Hamilton. Who knows.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hamilton said he is going to play. I hope he doesn't and just takes a couple of days to get healthy. I need him on my fantasy team to keep being awesome.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hate to eat my words but LaHair has been superb this year. I was calling for Rizzo and Jackson but LaHair's production allows Rizzo to be coached and seasoned down in the minors.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It is nice to see LaHair hitting so well. The only problem with it though; where do you go if he has a great season? If Rizzo is ready after this year, where do you play him? He is to slow for the outfield and as much as I would love his bat in the lineup, I want Rizzo to play if he is ready. The outfield is going to be a logjam again even if they can dump Sorryano. Campana is hitting well, Jackson will be ready after a year in the minors if not sooner. DeJesus is going to be in right regardless of how he plays.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Manny Ramirez had a career of playing LF. If he can play LF anyone can.

If his bat is good enough that's where they'll put him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Manny, while boneheaded, had a strong arm which made up for bad positioning some times. LaHair has a below average arm, is as slow as anyone in the majors, and lacks a natural instinct out there. Hoyer would probably deal him and call up Rizzo. Rizzo is the cornerstone and 7 years younger than LaHair anyways.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Every team that starts to struggle should get to play the Royals. I say that with much bittersweetness.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Walk off HR for Brett Lawrie in Toronto vs. the Rangers after a clutch hitting to tie it by Michael Young earlier that same inning.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Neftali is the main reason they lost that game. He's awful. Texas will need a different 5th starter at some point this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Texas Rangers:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Harrison has been destroyed his last two starts. There is serious concern now with him and Neftali, moreso Neftali. Harrison looks more like the Jays just fucked him up; these things happen. Feliz had kinds of control issues.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

smh Verlander pitches and only gets 2 runs of support against Jonathan Sanchez. This offense is still in a serious funk right now, and it's very annoying.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Better to be in a funk early than late.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yes I know, they started off slow last year as well. Still, wasting a Verlander outing because you can't scratch more than 1 hit off Jonathan fucking Sanchez is annoying. That's baseball, though.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jered Weaver got a no-hitter :cool2 Like a boss


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Motherfucking Weaver!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Weaver fucking sucks.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I honestly thought Heath Bell was going to be outstanding this year. Eesh.

Also, I saw someone on Twitter mention that Weaver has more no hitters this year than Albert Pujols has home runs. :vince2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good game for the Angels. Maybe that offense is getting out of the funk. Morales, Kendrick, and Hunter have looked great this series against the Twins.


----------



## The Marine (Oct 2, 2003)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Everyone is playing great against the Twins though. lol

I was happy the Cubs won. I about shit myself when Marmol came in for the save. Its great that LaHair has over half of the Cubs homeruns and hit another one last night. I hope they find a way to keep him when Rizzo is ready.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Motherfucker! LaHair with another HR today! Looks like Adrian Gonzalez did in his coming out year in San Diego.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If Marmol isn't gone after today...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pedro Alvarez is heating up.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*









*WITNESS*


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If this is the end of Mo, as a yankee fan it was honor to watch him live in person. Terrible news.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Shit I hate the Yankess, but Mo is awesome. Fucking legend that guy was.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well it seems the Yankee's need a closer...someone from the Cubs camp need to put in a call to Larry..


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

fuck yea I'm going to the Royals/Sox game on Tuesday. Duffy vs. Bard.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sucks that Mo got hurt. Get well soon i am so sad.. the greatest relief pitcher of all time so sad if it ends like this. We have Robertson to be our closer who is arguably one of the best relief pitchers over the past two seasons so we will b fine although it shortens up our bullpen


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> fuck yea I'm going to the Royals/Sox game on Tuesday. Duffy vs. Bard.


Bard will probably no hit those scrubs :troll


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels are hitting a new low this series. Wow.

Maybe they should have gone after Fielder instead.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Shit I hate the Yankess, but Mo is awesome. Fucking legend that guy was.


This.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



GOON said:


> *WITNESS*


He looks like Gambit with that haircut he has.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Valverde is a bum.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just found out about T-Shirt Tuesdays for Mets game. It's a left field landing seat (saw a picture of the view and it's pretty nice) and you get a free exclusive T-shirt, all for $19. Think me and a few friends are going to take a trip down there in July or August for either Mets/Marlins, Mets/Nationals or Mets/Rockies.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'd say Travis Wood is pitching for a spot in the rotation, while filling in for the ailing Matt Garza today. If Wood goes out there and pitches admirably, I can very well see him take over for Volstad. Hopefully Garza gets better. Apparently vomitting all over the place.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Just found out about T-Shirt Tuesdays for Mets game. It's a left field landing seat (saw a picture of the view and it's pretty nice) and you get a free exclusive T-shirt, all for $19. Think me and a few friends are going to take a trip down there in July or August for either Mets/Marlins, Mets/Nationals or Mets/Rockies.


Hope it's a good shirt. The one I saw on TV had a dog on it and had nothing to do with the Mets. I'd go to Mets/Nats. The Nationals might be leading the division by then and you might see Strasburg pitch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Bogey said:


> Hope it's a good shirt. The one I saw on TV had a dog on it and had nothing to do with the Mets. I'd go to Mets/Nats. The Nationals might be leading the division by then and you might see Strasburg pitch.


:lmao I saw one that was a Lucas Duda shirt in an ad.

I'm aiming for the Nats one. So many interesting players there. If not Nats, hopefully Marlins, but I'm going to a Red Sox/Marlins game next month so I'd have already seen them by then.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Almost made it out of the series with the Angels w/o Pujols getting a HR .


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOL, of course the shitty Blue Jays give up Pujols' 1st HR.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Almost made it out of the series with the Angels w/o Pujols getting a HR .





WWF said:


> LOL, of course the shitty Blue Jays give up Pujols' 1st HR.


Darn it. Well, Jared Weaver has as many no-hitters this season as Pujols has home runs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sox/Orioles going into the 16th inning. This game might never end.

:lmao Baltimore 1B Chris Davis is pitching. He got a K too. 

more lulz...

The winning run for the Sox was thrown out at the plate. 17th inning upcoming...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

And they go to the 17th after Byrd gets thrown out at home...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That was one of more bizarre games I've ever seen for sure.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No Cy Young in the future for Darnell. :side:

However Chris Davis has a mean ERA at the moment.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bryce is already one of my favorite players in the bigs'. Love the way he plays the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Me too, Flex. I love the guy. He fucking stole home.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Barehanded catch, stole home, throws ropes to the plate from LF and CF, made a signature catch against the wall, drive in a winning run with a double, batting .270 as a 19 year old...

Many would already happily retire with a highlight reel like this.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

His 1st career SB, too. WHAT A GUY.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Davis and McDonald pitching in that game was the first time two position players had pitched in the same since 1925. I witnessed a true baseball rarity.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Waever's first start since the no hitter tonight & ironically enough its against the Twins.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I am so tired of the Blue Jays being in 3rd place.

We have a good team but, fuck, the dreaded 3rd place, again.

3 games behind, still fairly early in the season, but not being 3rd or below would be awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

AL East is stacked. Fortunately Boston's pitching is awful. You still have the Yankees, and Baltimore could be legit. And then there's the RAYS. Good luck.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> AL East is stacked. Fortunately Boston's pitching is awful. You still have the Yankees, and Baltimore could be legit. And then there's the RAYS. Good luck.


Yeah, that's why the Jays never get ahead....fucking NY and Boston always steal the top spots.


Jays kinda do get a pass, though, because they are in a tough group. Would be nice if at least Boston or NY would get moved to another division.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Haha, Boston and NY won't be going anywhere ever. Jays have looked good from the games I've seen (only saw 3 game series with Texas). Orioles look a bit better atm. It's a long season though. The Red Sox are constant ticking time bomb with that offense and Ellsbury isn't even playing, but their pitching is lolbad. Fuck the Yankees.

Rays are the best team I've seen so far.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's all Tampa and Texas in the AL, IMO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Here's something I've never understood. Why does the NL Central have six teams and the AL West have four? The Brewers should be AL Central and the Royals should be AL West. I mean I'm not complaining. I like having only three teams to contend with, but I've always thought this alignment to be dumb.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Astros are moving to the AL next season to even it out. Dunno why it's like that currently.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ah cool. Didn't know that about the Astros. That was another team I was thinking could move, but having two Texas teams in the same league seems odd. I mean the Brewers were once American League, but whatever. As long as the alignment is even and makes sense regionally I'm for it. Bring on Houston.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rather simple as to why it was that way, they wanted an even number of teams in each league before interleague really took off.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah if one of the teams had moved previously there would be 15 teams in each league which would mean there would always have to be an interleague series going on. This is something they never wanted...until next year...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Here's something I've never understood. Why does the NL Central have six teams and the AL West have four? The Brewers should be AL Central and the Royals should be AL West. I mean I'm not complaining. I like having only three teams to contend with, but I've always thought this alignment to be dumb.


Right? There's a reason why the Cubs haven't won a title in 110 years. They keep stacking the odds against the Cubbies.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah, totally curses. Curses are real yo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The whole anti-interleague thing is something I forgot about. Baseball is the worst sport at changing. Well glad they're doing what they're doing next year.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I liked the concept of two distinct leagues that only met in the All-Star game and World Series. Unfortunately Bud Selig has made it a point to remove all distinction from the leagues. 

I don't mind the extra wild-card(really two teams fighting for one playoff spot). I hate that the Astros have to move to the AL and even worse interleague everyday. 

Interleague never bugged me before until last year. One thing I noticed because of IL as a Mets fan is that some of the NL teams seem as foreign as AL teams. It seems like I'm more familiar with the Mets playing at Yankee Stadium than playing against the Cubs at Wrigley. 

Outside the rivalry games (Mets-Yankees, Cub-Sox, Dodgers-A's) interleague is unnecessary and random as fuck. Not to mention it messes up strength of schedule. Even when one division faces another there's usually teams left off the schedule. 

If they were going to make it interesting they could at least make the Red Sox play the Mets on the road. Instead they have to play the Orioles who they already played in 09 and 10. I'm surprised MLB didn't do this since Mets/Red Sox would've been a guaranteed sellout like Mets/Yankees.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

At this point they might as well break down all the walls and standardize the rules between the two leagues.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> At this point they might as well break down all the walls and standardize the rules between the two leagues.


I agree, get rid of the DH


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

smh Tigers bullpen blows another one. This time it wasn't even Valverde. ugh.

And it'd be nice if these bats could get some hits with RISP. 37 hits and only 12 runs in last 4 games. Weak.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Interesting. Chris Sale is entering the game in the 8th inning here, not the 9th.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They should just put Sale back in the rotation with the struggles of Cy Humber.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Robin was trolling all the fantasy teams that has him. What a guy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lou and the Cubs almost ruined Samardzija flipping him back and forth and I hope to God the Sox don't do that with Sale. There's no reason to have him as the closer. Addison Reed could handle that role more than adequately for the next 10 years.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I really need to start keeping a tally on how games get blown by the Cubs pen...no no..it's fine..just keep trotting out the same to guys who have trouble closing


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yep. Might be time to cut Wood loose.

And the Diamondbacks made a horrendous trade for Cahill. Ryan Cook is a stud out of the pen and Jarrod Parker has "ace" written all over him. King's ransom for Billy Beane.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If only the A's didn't trade their players just before they got good... :hmm:


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wow Hamilton!
4 HR's tonight while each HR with a man on tying a record,ending up 5 for 5 the only other hit being a 2B that ties a record for extra base hits while totaling his total base count with 18 an AL record.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The most impressive part is Hamilton hit those HRs to the deepest parts of the park.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



UknowWho said:


> Wow Hamilton!
> 4 HR's tonight while each HR with a man on tying a record,ending up 5 for 5 the only other hit being a 2B that ties a record for extra base hits while totaling his total base count with 18 an AL record.


Not just a man on but it was Elvis Andrus every time. I wonder if that little oddity has ever happened.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah doubt that's ever happened. Call up Elias!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jays have blown 7 saves already this year. Jesus.

They are a very respectable 16-14, but they could easily be 20-10.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

i try not to post in here b/c the orioles tanked after i did last year, but since they'll probably get swept by texas i just wanted to say i'm excited about their start. 

i had to comment before it goes downhill.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

DONKEY with his 10th HR.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So great that the Mets are about to sweep right now. Now the Phillies see how the Mets felt in 2009.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think it was MLB tonight that said this would be the Mets first sweep of the Phillies in Philly since like June 06.

Hopefully Smyly pitches another gem tonight and we win the series. With the way the season has gone so far you have to take series right now until you catch a groove.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'd be surprised if a sweep at Citizens Bank has been done by many other teams since then. It's been a tough place to play when the Phillies are good. Plus they've been fortunate to have good hitters than can tee off there.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Can't believe how good this Mets team is playing, I'm sure they will fall back down to Earth but the fact that on May 9th they are better than the Yankees and 0.5 games off the division lead is making me happy


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOL @ Carlos Lee legging out a triple.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There must have been a pizza waiting for him at 3B.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lol @ Kruk saying he needed to slide just to stop.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Kruk is terrible


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Eh, I like him. BBTN is probably my favorite show on ESPN. Not a lot of good ones, though. All of the NFL and NBA shows are garbage.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Agreed - I like MLB tn too on MLB net - Harold Reynolds ftw


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Surprised there's no mention of the TB ownage in the 9th here. I marked for sure.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah Robertson couldn't handle it - I also appreciated the Matt Joyce homer/ankle sprain


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just another day @ the office, my friend. Robertson was extremely close to blowing the save yesterday (Bases loaded K against Pena to end it), but apparently he was due today.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I miss Mo already


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Can't believe how good this Mets team is playing, I'm sure they will fall back down to Earth but the fact that on May 9th they are better than the Yankees and 0.5 games off the division lead is making me happy


I said in this thread earlier that's usually how it is. The Yankees don't realize it's the regular season until late May then they catch fire. 

The one thing that makes me still watch the Mets is that they've still been competitive despite the losing. They have the pieces to make a solid team and have showed it in spurts the past couple years until the all-star break. I hope they keep it up.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Bro said:


>


All that's on his mind is bathroom, bathroom, bathroom, bathroom.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So the Jays have signed VLAD. This marks his return to Canada.

He will start in the spring training facility. I'm not exactly sure what role he will play but it was affordable and he did alright in his limited role last year. If nothing else hopefully his presence puts pressure on Lind and inspires him to play better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think Vlad still has something left in the tank but that just might be the inner fan in me talking.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What the hell is with the camera for the Jays game at Target field? Terrible.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah that's the Twins. It's directly behind the pitcher right?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yes, but a lot higher than normal.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hamilton with another home run!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Yes, but a lot higher than normal.


Normally in every baseball game I've ever watched the camera is offset a bit to the right. And yeah the Twins camera is a much wider shot too while being elevated. It's odd for sure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ya as far as I know they do that so teams don't have a perfect shot at pitches from monitors in the dugout and whatever else. The slightly to the right camera view I mean.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What do any Bosox fans here think of trading Youkilis for some pitching? Not even sure if there are any Boston fans here.

I mean you guys need some pitching help if you're going to do anything in this stacked AL East.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> What do any Bosox fans here think of trading Youkilis for some pitching? Not even sure if there are any Boston fans here.
> 
> I mean you guys need some pitching help if you're going to do anything in this stacked AL East.


I wouldn't be against it. I love Youk but this Middlebrooks guy is nice and supposedly a big prospect. And with Beckett being a fuckhead and Bard not being in the pen where he belongs, I wouldn't hate that trade.

I'm Sox fan but I really hate the way the team has looked the past 3 or 4 years. Still like Aviles, Pedroia, Ortiz, Aceves, Ross and Swenney though.

But compared to their '04 team with Manny, Ortiz, Mueller, Millar, Pedro, Arroyo, Nixon, Damon, Varitek in his prime, Foulke, Schilling, Wake, Lowe, etc it just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I've read the Chisox as a possible destination. If Youk can recover from his back ailments, that would give them another threatening bat in an already potentially dangerous lineup (Dunn, Konerko, and Youk is a scary prospect if all are on even if they all are pretty old). With the Valentine ruckus, perhaps Youk needs a change of scenery. I'm sure it sucks for a lot of Red Sox fans, but this is just how the business works.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't think they'd get a whole lot in return for Youkilis. I'd give 'em Wade Davis or some shit, but Youk wouldn't warrant and really great prospects or anything.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I agree WWF, but if MIddlebrooks can give production similar to Youk, then might as well get whatever pitching you can and play Middlebrooks. Boston's pitching is fucking terrible. Plus there's the whole morale and division in the clubhouse with Valentine v Youkilis. That's a cancer that will certainly kill this team, at least for this year. Eliminate that and work on rebuilding their pitching.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Paul DePodesta would say Youk is an incredibly valuable asset.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

pujols just nailed ranger's catcher with the bat, it looked brutal but he is okay.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Middlebrooks has yet to show that he's a durable player that you can rely on.

Garza struggling in his return game in Milwaukee after a bout' with the stomach flu.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Durability doesn't have much to do with it really.



DubC said:


> pujols just nailed ranger's catcher with the bat, it looked brutal but he is okay.


I thought Torreabla was dead for a split second the way he dropped.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The one good thing about the Sox this season is their new interviewer on NESN...Jenny Dell. (Y)


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

She looks like Hope Solo a little bit in that shot. I'm hoping the Mets can take 2 out of 3 in this series against the Miami. This Marlins team has gotten better since the last time they faced them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Does anyone have a highlight of this Pujols incident? If it happened how I think it happened the same thing happened to me back when I played baseball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Does anyone have a highlight of this Pujols incident? If it happened how I think it happened the same thing happened to me back when I played baseball.


I don't, but Pujols's backswing hit Torrealba hard in the temple. The mask took the brunt of the impact fortunately.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*






:28

Shit...


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It almost looked as if nothing happened from that highlight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You'd think Gavin Floyd was the one to receive the huge contract extension from the White Sox, not John Danks. Floyd has really elevated his game this year. On that note, I guess after airing his grievances out with Robin and Kenny, Sale will now be giving his wish of staying in the rotation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Josh Hamilton is beasting again.

He's got 2 homers in 4 innings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bryce Harper with his first lapse of judgment.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> You'd think Gavin Floyd was the one to receive the huge contract extension from the White Sox, not John Danks. Floyd has really elevated his game this year. On that note, I guess after airing his grievances out with Robin and Kenny, Sale will now be giving his wish of staying in the rotation.


I hope he stays a starter for what it's worth. Obviously I only care because of fantasy since I have no allegiance to the Sox, but if he's really this great prospect, and his elbow is ok, he should be starting. If he, Floyd, and Peavy can keep up their good work, and Danks can become more stable, that's a good staff in Chi-town. I mean they all owe it to the amazing Alexei Ramirez (0-4 again tonight lol) to pitch as great as they can.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

quite the battle for last place between the Brewers and Cubs


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I hope he stays a starter for what it's worth. Obviously I only care because of fantasy since I have no allegiance to the Sox, but if he's really this great prospect, and his elbow is ok, he should be starting. If he, Floyd, and Peavy can keep up their good work, and Danks can become more stable, that's a good staff in Chi-town. I mean they all owe it to the amazing Alexei Ramirez (0-4 again tonight lol) to pitch as great as they can.


Exactly, no reason to put Sale in the bullpen, considering he spent all off-season working to become a starter and they yanked him for really no reason. A rotation of Peavy, Danks, Floyd, Sale, and Humber(if he ever comes around) is a very good starting rotation. And as for Youks to the ChiSox? I'd love that trade, considering we don't give away too many prospects. 3B is our biggest need right now imo.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Josh Hamilton with some godlike numbers so far. Does anyone think he has a chance to make a run for Bonds record?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anybody ever wonder what Hamilton would be like without the addiction phase of his life?


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Who knows? In a way that adversity might have been good for his life and career. When you've hit rock bottom and experienced a variety of lows baseball doesn't seem so daunting.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Anybody ever wonder what Hamilton would be like without the addiction phase of his life?


He likely would have made the majors a lot sooner and played the duration of his career as a good to very good player, but not the force that he is today. After overcoming addiction, the baseball thing has come easy for him, as you can see by the numbers lol.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dat Walk Off Grand Slam


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ain't got shit on dat Longo game 162 walk-off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

JOHN CHARLES

VOTTO hit a walk off grand slam too. Oh and CRUZ jacked one off of Weaver.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Ain't got shit on dat Longo game 162 walk-off.


LOL. 

And that ain't got SHIT on a Game 7 World Series walk off.

Edgar Renteria SWAG.



MrMister said:


> VOTTO hit a walk off grand slam too..


Yeah, two in one day. Crazy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm still really disappointed the Mets got rid of Angel Pagan last year. He was my 3rd favorite Met after Wright and Dickey.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bryan LaHair is just a hitting machine right now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



BOSS said:


> Bryan LaHair is just a hitting machine right now.


he struggled a bit against the Brew Crew..I hope he does well...and for god sakes Dempster really needs this win


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Gonna need more 9th inning magic.... down 1 to the stinkin' Pirates.

POSTGAME EDIT: :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I was shocked a few days ago to tune into a Dodgers game and hear Vin Scully doing play by play. Vin Scully, for those that don't know, is fucking awesome.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Indeed.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Man, Detroit's offense is cerebral. 8 runs in the 6th inning; 6 of those off of an early Cy Young contender, Jake Peavy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good pitchers are getting shelled lately. Hitting is clearly catching up. Don't worry though, Alexei Ramirez won't get a hit during a White Sox rally later in the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Haven't gotten to watch a Nationals game in about 3 or weeks, how's Bryce Harper doing?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hit his first 2 HR last night and today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He hit his first career homer yesterday. Otherwise their pitching has kinda sucked ass lately. If they can't get good pitching they'll struggle to beat the Padres...which is exactly what is happening lol.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bryce is starting to feel IT at the plate these days. Second HR to deep right/center field. He's the man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He had to hit himself with a bat to get his shit together it seems.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's good to know.

I've yet to see him play but I've heard so many good things about him, how he's the next "big thing".


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jesus our pen almost blew a 4 run lead. Trying to give me a heart attack.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Two batters are still over .400 as we make it to the middle of May. Josh Hamilton .402 and David Wright .408 the next closest is Derek Jeter at .366. That seems like one of those achievements that I would love to see a chase for down the stretch someday but with bullpen specialization the way it is, just doesn't seem likely. If Hamilton did it, I'd expect a triple crown with it, which would be incredible.

Oh, this is sure to be frowned upon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lawrie is mad.

As for .400, it seems impossible. It's (adjective doesn't do it justice) that players have not only hit .400 once but multiple times. Ty Cobb was ridiculous.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That ain't nothing. Sports are so pussified these days that maybe it might get some heat but he didn't even throw it at him. He just made a statement throw. Had he threw it at him I guess it would be mean.

Josh Johnson gets his first win of the season... took this long? We need him to be the man again.

There's usually .400 hitters this early in the year... just wait until June. That talk will die.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

How many games do you think Lawrie gets for that? I was surprised that only two were over .400 and the gap between them and the rest of the pack was so distant. Proves how difficult it would be in this generation to chase it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

5-10 games, MAYBE 15 but I'm pushing it on that. Just going off that .GIF, he threw the helmet in front of the referee albeit very violently and got in his face yelling, not entirely all that crazy of a moment. 5-10 games seems about right. Even that's stretching.

I want to see just once an umpire swing on a dude for getting in his face or doing some shit like that.. would be epic.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Windup for his ejection toss and just clock a player. Would be the end of that ump but what a way to go.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LMAO. I think umpires take the most abuse in sports, especially from fans. I wouldn't go crazy if one flipped his lid and just went nuts. Remember when those two boneheaded White Sox [I think] fans jumped that 1st base umpire? That was sick. One of these days an Ump is going to go mad..


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'd say a ten game suspension is what he should be hoping for at this point, I don't see it being any less then that (after the appeal) 
He took two steps towards the umpire and threw the helmet at the ground at an angle towards the umpire, if he didn't know it was going to hit it he was just plain stupid. (well he was stupid for doing it in the first place)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He shouldn't get a 10 game suspension...

First of all the getting in the umpires face is nothing, players and especially managers do it all the time with nothing more than an ejection. From recent suspensions (Papelbon, Willingham, Molina) for umpire contact they have all been 5 games or less.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Slamming his helmet down in the direction of the ump will probably bring more than 5 games. Or rather I would't be surprised if it did. Five games is probably enough. People get pissed in this game since it forces you to be calm in tense situations. That's why everyone fucking explodes like this from time to time lol.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

bit different toss but Dye got 2 games for this a few years back

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=4537879

id imagine it'll be a bit more. i could see 5 games. two terrible calls by the ump though, clearly called him out to "make his point" for Lawrie walking down to the base on the first ball four


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No suspension yet. Initial hints from farrell say he may only be fined which is kinda funny really. I guess it would mean the league would be taking responsiblilty for the terrible calls that were clearly out of spite.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Brett Lawrie is probably my new favorite non-Reds player not named Josh Hamilton. I love that guy!*


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lawrie got four games. The league must have agreed with how bad the calls he was mad about appeared to be.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yep, 4 games and a fine. He will appeal and is playing tonight.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Lawrie got four games. The league must have agreed with how bad the calls he was mad about appeared to be.


Think it had more to do with it being unintentional/bad bounce. Jermaine Dye got 2 games a few years back for a much less angry slamming of the helmet that made contact. Molina from the Cards got 5 i think last year for intentionally bumping/making contact with an ump. i think 4 is fair. He's appealing though so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I've got no problem with four games. It'll probably be appealed down to 3. It ends up being a tax write-off but the Jays miss a very good player. The plus side is he should be well rested. :*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

To be fair the ump was Country Joe West, and he's flat out terrible.

EDIT: Nvm it looked like country Joe but I guess it wasn't. He's still awful though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The ump was just in a huff because Brett started walking down the line after his first terrible call. Umps really should be reprimanded for blatantly going into business for themselves. It happens all the time too. Umps should have no effect on the game and when you call someone out in spite in the 9th inning of a 1 run game they are clearly having more of an effect on the game than they should.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pujols with a 3-run homer .


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

For the love of gravy..can we please get a bullpen that won't F-up every time..it seems after putting this team together..thats the one thing he forgot to do


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good riddance, Adam Lind.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The A's are going to be really good in a few years, maybe next year; they're pretty damn good right now in places. Rangers are kinda in a funk atm. It's the Hamilton Hangover. Git ya shit together.


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Brandon Beachy just got his first career complete game and shutout against the Marlins, he's now 5-1 with Baseball's leading 1.33 ERA. I don't know why he's never mentioned on ESPN or MLB channel.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Justin Verlander is good at baseball.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Justin Verlander is good at baseball.


damn Perahlta or however you spell it could've tried to dive for that ball..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah, he showed his lack of range in that play.

Still, hopefully that win jumpstarts this team. They need a good kick in the ass.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I wish Kid K best of luck in his future endeavours..I wonder if Dusty sent him I'm sorry I ruined your career card

...jk..Croft...take it easy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Yeah it's a shame Kid K's career went the way it did.



In good news, Chapman looked great today. : 

Bailey has his second pretty good game in a row... I wonder if he's finally, "getting it". who knows. If he hasn't gotten it by now he may never get it.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds are playing some good baseball right now. Just took two out of three from those vile, villainous Yankees of New York on the road. :mark:*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Katniss said:


> *The Reds are playing some good baseball right now. Just took two out of three from those vile, villainous Yankees of New York on the road. :mark:*


congratulations..it's always nice to see your team play well...I will let you know when my team does

:snrub


just love that smiley


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Atlanta takes 2 of 3 from the Rays off of their two best pitchers. time to go beat the Reds... although they'll probably win Monday because Minor is pitching and has struggled really bad lately.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Maybe the Reds are drained from taking the series with the Yankees. But yeah Minor has been awful lately. He's the anti-Beachy.

Gotta say the Braves and Orioles are pretty surprising. Both seem legit, but we're still about two months from the All Star break. Oh yeah Dodgers too. They've barely missed a beat without Kemp. They're still scoring runs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Braves have nothing to worry about the Reds have Mike Leake pitching...should be a cake walk for the Bravo's. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

NL Central is so bad, LAST place in the NL East is a half game out of first in the NL Central!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> NL Central is so bad, LAST place in the NL East is a half game out of first in the NL Central!


*That bodes well for my REDS :*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tampa needs to get a ballpark that isn't jobberish so we don't have these delays.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*What's happening in Tampa? Don't they have a dome?*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Did they lose the ball in the roof again?

Pitching in Miami today, Moyer is also playing in his 50th MLB stadium, there's only 30 teams folks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The ball hit the cat walk so it landed 20 or so feet in front of Rasmus in CF. Eventually ruled a HR.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Of course, that's the only kind of thing it could be in Tampa :lmao


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

Game barely started and Minor goes out and gives up a home run... at least the former Red Francisco came back with a home run... and them immediately commited an error which almost let to trouble.. possibly big trouble.

Mike Minor gives up his 2nd home run in 4 innings... to Mike Leake.... oh and the next batter... home run....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Did they lose the ball in the roof again?
> 
> *Pitching in Miami today, Moyer is also playing in his 50th MLB stadium, there's only 30 teams folks.*


This is hilariously amazing. Old man Moyer ftw.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Sinister Shadows said:


> Game barely started and Minor goes out and gives up a home run... at least the former Red Francisco came back with a home run... and them immediately commited an error which almost let to trouble.. possibly big trouble.
> 
> Mike Minor gives up his 2nd home run in 4 innings... to Mike Leake.... oh and the next batter... home run....


*And the next.... 

The Reds went Back to back to back... The Reds have 4 runs on 4 solo HR's.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

ah..The Cubs...making even the most worthless teams look relevant..


glad I dodn't make the game tonight


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Katniss said:


> *And the next....
> 
> The Reds went Back to back to back... The Reds have 4 runs on 4 solo HR's.*


I turned the channel... I didn't have much hope for the game before it starter... but at least tomorrow the Braves started is Brandon Beachy. Although he's coming off his longest career start, so we'll see if he has any hangover from that, but he has solid mechanics so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Heading to the brewers vs giants game. 

Get to see my boy, Melky. Hot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So when you said you loved Melky you really meant it.



Not sure what to think about Feliz to the DL. I've read grumblings of Roy Oswalt as a possible replacement. Really I'd rather this lineup just get in sync and let the pitching fall where it may. Darvish looked so bad last night. It's gotta be collusion with Ichiro.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hey look, Matt Moore. Should be an easy win :troll


----------



## Sinister Shadows (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

watching Mat Latos throwing his warm up pitches for the Braves/Reds game... hoping his pitch selection lets him down as bad tonight as his tattoo selection did...

*as soon as I typed that... Bourn hits a homerun to lead off the game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds came through in the end though. : Four game winning streak and looking pretty good right now. Latos calmed down and finally pitched a good game.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Katniss said:


> *The Reds came through in the end though. : Four game winning streak and looking pretty good right now. Latos calmed down and finally pitched a good game.*


Tell me more about these ..Reds

:frustrate


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Buster Posey absolutely killed a ball today. Hit the fucking scoreboard. Which is solid 40 FT above the 400' centerfield wall.

Destroyed it.

Also, MELKY made a ridiculous throw to nail a tagging up runner at home plate. If Melky doesn't have the best arm in baseball, I'd like to see the OF with a better one. He's got a cannon.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> The ball hit the cat walk so it landed 20 or so feet in front of Rasmus in CF. Eventually ruled a HR.


I went to a few games at Tropicana a few years ago. That thing is so ridiculously low that I felt like I could reach up and do pull-ups on it. 

Other than that, I really like Tropicana Field. It's a nice small ballpark inside of a neat little dome, real cozy like. Would be nice to see them fill that place up daily with how good they play, and they've been playing well for years now so there's no excuse for that place not to be packed.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



BOSS said:


> Buster Posey absolutely killed a ball today. Hit the fucking scoreboard. Which is solid 40 FT above the 400' centerfield wall.
> 
> Destroyed it.
> 
> Also, MELKY made a ridiculous throw to nail a tagging up runner at home plate. If Melky doesn't have the best arm in baseball, I'd like to see the OF with a better one. He's got a cannon.


Bryce Harper.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Joel Anthony said:


> I went to a few games at Tropicana a few years ago. That thing is so ridiculously low that I felt like I could reach up and do pull-ups on it.
> 
> Other than that, I really like Tropicana Field. It's a nice small ballpark inside of a neat little dome, real cozy like. Would be nice to see them fill that place up daily with how good they play, and they've been playing well for years now so there's no excuse for that place not to be packed.


Ya it's a design flaw that really can't be rectified because all the cables holding up the roof are attached to the catwalk. Someone obviously wasn't thinking when it was designed. At least it doesn't happen all the time.



Maestro said:


> Bryce Harper.


Maybe in 2017.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Really if the answer isn't Alexei Ramirez, it's wrong.

Alexei almost falls down when he fouls balls out of play. Shit cracks me up. How this man has ever hit a home run is beyond me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Francouer/Choo/Ichiro all still have great arms.

And the Tigers offense is fucking pathetic. 2 straight innings they leave the bases loaded and now the Indians will take the lead this inning and win the game. So damn frustrating.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's gonna click at some point PP. Fortunately you're in the Central and can get away with sucking for now. Cleveland and the Chisox aren't that good. They're not terrible, but they aren't taking advantage of Detroit's struggles.

Watching Cubs/Astros. Cubs gave up two runs when two Cubs collided breaking up what would've been the third out. It's a microcosm of the Cubs for sure. You see disaster coming and can only cringe as it the inevitable occurs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Francour has the best arm from the outfield in baseball currently, imo.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Francouer/Choo/Ichiro all still have great arms.
> 
> And the Tigers offense is fucking pathetic. 2 straight innings they leave the bases loaded and now *the Indians will take the lead this inning and win the game.* So damn frustrating.


Fucking saw this coming a mile away. Don't even wanna watch this team with as underachieving as they are.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Ya it's a design flaw that really can't be rectified because all the cables holding up the roof are attached to the catwalk. Someone obviously wasn't thinking when it was designed. At least it doesn't happen all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in 2017.


Must not be watching, you hater. Threw out Juan Pierre today. Kid has a hose.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Deep goes Frazier... DEEP GOES FRAZIER!!!! 

Reds win in the bottom of the ninth with a walk-off HR by Todd Frazier. : Five in a row for the Reds and three in a row over those pesky Bravos. *


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Reds are... red hot.









My Marlins WERE playing hot.. until tonight. Stankin' Rockies.

At least the Reds did the Braves in this week for us. And Philly taking care of first place Washington tonight. 

Speaking of Philly, Cliff Lee still hasn't gotten a win and since starting 3-0 Doc only has 4 and has had some really bad starts. Meanwhile Hamels has been their best. 

NL East should be fun this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> Must not be watching, you hater. Threw out Juan Pierre today. Kid has a hose.


Outfielders throw out runners all the time. Individually they don't throw out many but collectively, guys get thrown out everyday. Great arms don't get run on very much. That's the big difference. Bryce Harper has a good arm, above average, but he's not on par with the top arms yet.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

notsureifsrs

There's not much of a scouting report on the kid because he's had a small sample size of 15-20 games. PLS GO


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

here is the throw, btw..

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=21665927&c_id=sf


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Flex your love of Harper is cute, lulz.

He was an elite high school player. He is not an elite pro yet. Give it time. 

Beyond that, he's one of the most scouted players in history. Teams have scouting reports on him. No doubt about it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*That being said, the guy has a fantastic arm. *


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well the good news is the Cubs won't lose tomorrow...ugh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Do you hate having Alfonso Soriano on your team Evilerk?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Do you hate having Alfonso Soriano on your team Evilerk?


Well..more so confused as to why he's still playing everyday..since everyone in the workd knows his knees are really hurting him...and he needs a rascal to move around now...prob should have tried to move him when he was actually hitting,but there you go


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh big surprise... another loss where we can't score worth shit. Smh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A good night for Angels, Dan Haren got 14 strikeouts(career high).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Evilerk said:


> Well..more so confused as to why he's still playing everyday..since everyone in the workd knows his knees are really hurting him...and he needs a rascal to move around now...prob should have tried to move him when he was actually hitting,but there you go


*His contract *what were the Cubs thinking?* makes it nearly impossible to move him and that's a shame too. I would feel sorry for the Cubs if they weren't direct competition to the Reds in the Central. 

The Reds just finished a four game sweep of Atlanta and I'm excited for this team. Six wins in a row and first place in the Central. :*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Katniss said:


> *His contract *what were the Cubs thinking?* makes it nearly impossible to move him and that's a shame too. I would feel sorry for the Cubs if they weren't direct competition to the Reds in the Central.
> 
> The Reds just finished a four game sweep of Atlanta and I'm excited for this team. Six wins in a row and first place in the Central. :*


Devin Mesoraco's grand slam was a thing of beauty.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I liked Nelson Cruz's tonight as well. OPPOSITE FIELD.

I think Josh Hamilton tweaked his back again though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Big props to pujols(3 run homer) and kendrick(2 run single) tonight, what a game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Saw a player poll on who has the best arm in MLB.

6. Ichiro
5. Nelson Cruz
4. Cargo
3. Parra
2. Francoeur
1. Ankiel

Can't believe none of you mentioned Ankiel actually.

Fan poll...

5. Ichiro
3. Bruce
3. Harper
2. Ankiel
1. Fancoeur


I'll defer to the player poll. ANKIEL. Both arms are crazy powerful and accurate though, jaw dropingly so.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I knew Ankiel had an fantastic arm, I don't think he plays everyday though does he? Maybe he does.

Francoeur's is crazy good though, probably would make the list of greatest all time too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I assume he does, but yeah I don't know either. Parra isn't an everyday guy I do know.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I almost didn't recognize the Tigers putting up a 10 spot last night. Thought I was watching Texas or something. Maybe we'll be lucky to put in 2 in a row for once.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> I knew Ankiel had an fantastic arm, I don't think he plays everyday though does he? Maybe he does.
> 
> Francoeur's is crazy good though, probably would make the list of greatest all time too.


Yes, Ankiel platoons with Bernadina in CF.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> I knew Ankiel had an fantastic arm, I don't think he plays everyday though does he? Maybe he does.
> 
> *Francoeur's is crazy good though*, probably would make the list of greatest all time too.


If only he could ever hit though. Santana with that CG shutout for the Mets. I feel sorry for how much wins he's been robbed of as a Met. I expect the Mets to take the series tomorrow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Walk off by Josh Hamilton in the 13th. I marked.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The good news, Latos has only given up four basehits. 

The bad news, every one of them have been a home run. :lmao Latos is gonna Latos. 

Four solo HR's for the Rockies... but the Reds have four HR's of their own. 8 in total for the game... and get this... there have been 28 HR's at Great American Smallpark in this Reds seven game homestand. That's amazing. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

FUCK weaver is injured


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I got no love for the Angels, but I do like Weaver. Hope it's not serious.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I had a day off and the Cubs actually won a game..what are the odds


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I got no love for the Angels, but I do like Weaver. Hope it's not serious.


Lower back injury is being reported but no further details. Hopefully he is alright.

Edit: wow what an ending to the game. Trumbo is the fucking man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

HIIIIIIIDEKKKKKIIIIII MAATTTSUUUUUUUIIIIIIIII


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> Lower back injury is being reported but no further details. Hopefully he is alright.
> 
> Edit: wow what an ending to the game. Trumbo is the fucking man.


Yeah Trumbo pisses me off. That's a compliment since I agree he's good; he's a Ranger killer in the making. I have less love for the Yankees, so I was actually glad to see that walk off.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Weaver is out for 15 days, so he'll miss two starts, could have been worst I guess. Speaking of Rangers, I might go see them against Angels on Saturday. Should be a good series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't sleep on them White Sox, fellas'. They'll be in the playoffs this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

For sure Flex. Chisox offense does not fuck around. Shit even Alexei Ramirez is finally hitting. That lineup is on fire and is definitely hitting the best of any team atm. Konerko around .400 too.



DubC said:


> Weaver is out for 15 days, so he'll miss two starts, could have been worst I guess. Speaking of Rangers, I might go see them against Angels on Saturday. Should be a good series.


Yeah man, your Angels are coming on. I was actually really looking forward to some epic games and I think it's gonna happen. 

I figured Weaver would hit the DL from what I read about him. I want him back asap. I'm serious when I say I want some epic Rangers/Angels games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Konerko's gonna regress big time. No way he maintains his .400+ BABIP. His power might stay like it is but I'd be surprised if he kept his average above .350. AJ's power won't stay either, considering he never has slugged even .450 and has never been the offensive presence he is this season. Peavy is already starting to come back to earth a bit and you'll see others as well. They're riding a hot streak right now, but I wouldn't doubt the winner of that division doesn't top out at more than 87-88 wins.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pauly is phenomenal. I think you're underestimating how good he really is. I don't expect him to hit .400 but .330 is never out of the question. On anything away from him, he takes it to the opposite field. Conversely, anything inside, Konerko turns on it and pulls it into the stands in left field. The guy has only gotten better as he has aged. But yeah, ever since he got beaned in the face, he's been pissed off and been a monster.

You know Pauly, Dunn, and Rios aren't going away. Those guys are here to stay. Rios and Dunn have had reclamation projects under Rockin' Robin. AJ is coming into his own for the first time in his career at the plate. We'll see if he can keep up his production. I'm a little skeptical there myself.

Sale is the real deal, however. And Danks can't possibly pitch much worse than he has to this point.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah Konerko won't hit .400 lol, but it just shows how hot the offense is. Shit even Orlando Hudson can hit and he couldn't do shit with the Padres.

I don't buy Rios being that good, but he can benefit from the bats around him.


It's May, about to be June. It's not early anymore but we still have a long way to go.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

All fair points there, MrMister. The only thing I can go by is the eye test. I can tell how hard this team plays under Robin. They bust their butt for that guy. Not to mention that the Ozzie saga really took a toll on the ball club last year. Huge difference in the energy and atmosphere in the locker room, in my opinion.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I actually agree that they can make the playoffs. I watch the Chisox often too due to Ramirez, De Aza, and Sale, and they're impressive. I think the offense is for real; they won't keep up this pace, but they're going to be good all year. We'll see about that pitching though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> All fair points there, MrMister. The only thing I can go by is the eye test. I can tell how hard this team plays under Robin. They bust their butt for that guy. Not to mention that the Ozzie saga really took a toll on the ball club last year. Huge difference in the energy and atmosphere in the locker room, in my opinion.


While that's all fine, statistics tell a lot. A stat like BABIP (batting average on balls in play) helps us somewhat predict what will happen in the future. League average is around .290, although you'll see guys that hit line drives at a higher rate (harder contact) and faster guys (higher chance of infield hits) likely have higher BABIP. Paulie is hitting LDs at a good rate, but it's not even his career highs. He's hitting for a little more pop, which may be sustainable, but no way that 43% of the hits he makes contact with will fall for hits. He'll likely end up just a tad higher than the league average, which is good, but still will result in him cooling down considerably.

Sale has pitched about as good as his numbers show, but the problem is he hasn't pitched a significant amount of innings as a starter in his major league career and is only 23, so he'll likely be limited in his innings - whether he's shut down during the middle of the season or otherwise. He won't be a 200 innings pitcher this season.

AJ will likely maintain his average, but not the power that he's getting. I'm sorry, but a 35 year old routinely poor offensive catcher won't post a .200+ ISO power, which is exceptional. You might only see another HR or two from him in the next month+. He's currently on a hot streak right now, just like many of the WS hitters.

I can see Rios continue his production, which actually isn't all that impressive when it stretches out to about a 2.0 WAR season (which is what your typical starter should produce) through 162 games.

tl;dr - A bunch of WS are hot all at once which is why they've won 10 of 11, many of them won't continue the amazing production they're on. As I said, the winner of the division won't top out over 90 wins, likely 85-89.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> While that's all fine, statistics tell a lot. A stat like BABIP (batting average on balls in play) helps us somewhat predict what will happen in the future. League average is around .290, although you'll see guys that hit line drives at a higher rate (harder contact) and faster guys (higher chance of infield hits) likely have higher BABIP. Paulie is hitting LDs at a good rate, but it's not even his career highs. He's hitting for a little more pop, which may be sustainable, but no way that 43% of the hits he makes contact with will fall for hits. He'll likely end up just a tad higher than the league average, which is good, but still will result in him cooling down considerably.
> 
> Sale has pitched about as good as his numbers show, but the problem is he hasn't pitched a significant amount of innings as a starter in his major league career and is only 23, so he'll likely be limited in his innings - whether he's shut down during the middle of the season or otherwise. He won't be a 200 innings pitcher this season.
> 
> ...


I read it all. Compelling argument. I don't know if we actually disagree on anything except for the fact that I think this team's offense won't regress to the point you think they will.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I still think they'll be a productive offense. Donkey and Konerko will still bring some nice pop and production. Viciedo as well. However, AJ shouldn't be relied on for much production at all and Rios will give you an average season in MLB terms, although it looks good for him compared to his awfulness last season. I'd trust their pitching before their hitting to win them games, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Why would you trust their pitching before their hitting? They got some suspect pitchers. If their pitching gets shored up, this is a dangerous team. For real.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Despite what I said about Peavy, he's walking less guys than in SD and is maintaining his K rate, along with having a low HR rate (although that'll likely increase once the weather heats up since US Cellular is prone to letting out the longball a bit). I do like Sale, even if he's only going to be able to pitch 150ish innings (idk if they have an inning limit on him). Floyd and Danks should bring their numbers down a bit, Floyd moreso than Danks because his numbers are closer to his career averages aside from the HR rate.

Basically, I expect WS starters to improve a bit while the hitting regresses a bit, balancing things out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah that's kinda how I see it too. That makes for a pretty solid team overall and the playoffs being pretty realistic.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pretty sure the Angels have the best defensive OF in baseball when they go Trout/Bourjos/Spiderman.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> Pretty sure the Angels have the best defensive OF in baseball when they go Trout/Bourjos/Spiderman.


Yeah they showed it tonight, they were on fire. Loving Frieri atm, he has been dominating.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not sure what it is about the Mariners but...

Dat's how baseball go.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

hmm...ever since those guys arrived from walking the goat to wrigley field,the Cubs have won 3 stright...interesting


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They're gonna storm back and win the NL Central when Rizzo gets called up. Ok, maybe three years after the call up. Hmmm, maybe four.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cincinnati fan here, good to see some fellow Reds fans here. I'm happy they seem to be on track after a mediocre start to the season and preseason injuries. The pitching has been pretty good this year with the exception of a few bad games here and there, mostly near the beginning of the season. Hopefully Latos can be more consistent with his starts, but he seems to always have rough starts to the season. Cueto has been awesome this year like I figured he would be, just a couple recent rough starts but can't be amazing every game. I'm glad Arroyo seems to have bounced back after last years HORRENDOUS season, he's healthy this year which is probably why. Homer and Leake are pitching better than they did earlier this year. I am extremely pleased with the bullpen this year, especially considering this players that are injured like Madson and Bray. Always helpful to have an unhittable flame thrower like Chapman to put in as closer along with guys like Ondrusek and Marshall(now that he's back in his familiar role).

The offense has been inconsistent so far, but seem to be improving as the season progresses. One key to the success of the offense is when Bruce is hitting, he's had some extreme highs and extreme lows but that's nothing new in his career so far. Also another key is Stubbs and Cozart getting on base ahead of MVP Votto, other people driving in runs and not just Votto is important too. It is true what they say about good pitching and defense because the Reds are winning games even when they have lackluster hitting at times. It's gonna be a great rest of the season if the success continues, GO REDLEGS!!!

Also would like to add that I would like to personally hunt down and smack the shit out of whoever thought it was a good idea to trade Josh Hamilton to the Rangers, I'm NEVER going to forget that ridiculously stupid trade, imagine a Reds lineup of 1.Stubbs 2.Phillips 3.Hamilton/Votto 4. Hamilton/Votto 5.Bruce 6.Cozart 7.Rolen 8.Meseraco/Hanigan!!!:cuss::frustrate


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Would you let Johan go out in the 9th to chase a no hitter if he has 120 pitches through 8 IP?

Mets now have their first no hitter in franchise history, congrats to Johan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Congrats to Johan Santana.

Thought he would fall victim to the ESPN ticker jinx but got it done.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Beltran should have gotten a hit but that was awesome nonetheless. That wasn't even Johan's best game this season. Great thing to happen to the Mets who haven't have a good last couple years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He also shut out the Padres in his previous start. That's 18 consecutive shutout innings, maybe more if you go back his start before he blanked SD.

Anyway, yeah no hitters are always great so congrats to JOHAN.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Johan~!

He's looking like his old self and the Mets in general are looking nice. Knock on wood.


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It sucks with what happened to Mike Backster (aka Captain America). He's been a really solid player for the Mets this year. I hope he's not out too long.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> He also shut out the Padres in his previous start. That's 18 consecutive shutout innings, maybe more if you go back his start before he blanked SD.
> 
> Anyway, yeah no hitters are always great so congrats to JOHAN.


Looks like he got pulled from the game before that after giving up a HR, so 18 IP is the streak.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trout be hustlin'


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not like that OG Giancarlo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck you Mike Trout, you're awesome. That is all.

Nope there's more. Trout might be the fastest guy in MLB and probably will be the best CF in the league by the end of the season. And he's clutch with the bat. Dammit.

Still enjoyed the game, but Texas has to start hitting with runners in scoring position (then again Trout probably took away two would be scoring hits).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lewis kept them at bay for a good amount of time, he had a good performance tonight up until that 7th inning. Loving trout, he kept Angels alive today since everyone else was off. Darvish/Wilson should be a fun match up. Was it me or did Hamilton look out of it out there?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hamilton hasn't looked himself for about a week now. He's been sick apparently, so yeah I don't think he's 100% atm. 

And yeah I hope Darvish/Wilson is another good game. We got robbed of it last time due to rain. Darvish has not looked good in his last two starts so I'm kinda concerned.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Fuck you Mike Trout, you're awesome. That is all.
> 
> Nope there's more. Trout might be the fastest guy in MLB and probably will be the best CF in the league by the end of the season. And he's clutch with the bat. Dammit.
> 
> Still enjoyed the game, but Texas has to start hitting with runners in scoring position (then again Trout probably took away two would be scoring hits).


Trout isn't going to be better than Matt Kemp, Adam Jones, Andrew McCutchen, Curtis Granderson, Jacoby Ellsbury or Josh Hamilton that soon. Probably never better than Hamilton or Kemp, but we'll see.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hamilton's getting old though, so I wouldn't lump him in with Kemp. Hamilton lost too many years being a druggie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hamilton is 30-31. If you wanna say he's older than that because of drugs, ok, but he's not that old.



WWF said:


> Trout isn't going to be better than Matt Kemp, Adam Jones, Andrew McCutchen, Curtis Granderson, Jacoby Ellsbury or Josh Hamilton that soon. Probably never better than Hamilton or Kemp, but we'll see.


I seriously think he's faster than Jones. Not sure about McCutchen. I meant defensively.

I agree he won't be as productive as any of those guys with the bat.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well, you said you think he'll be the best CF in the game by the end of the season. You understand my misunderstanding.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I was mainly just using shock value to say I think the guy has out of this world talent. But yeah I meant CF from the fielding aspect of the position rather than hitting. He's still a solid hitter and will probably become great pretty fast.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RA Dickey with dat shutout. Two straight games for the Mets with no runs given up. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This must mean Niese gets the shelling tomorrow. I think Dickey shutout the Padres too, but it wasn't a complete game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I find Dickey one of the more enjoyable pitchers to watch, just because he's different.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's DAT KNUCKLEBALL.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Miguel Cabrera's good at baseball. Two bombs hit 420+, with one going into the cameramen area.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> I find Dickey one of the more enjoyable pitchers to watch, just because he's different.


Same. He's had a crazy road to get to where he is too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Smh the Tigers AAA lineup making Hughes look like he should be a fuckin Cy Young candidate. The inconsistency in this lineup is too frustrating.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There's Big Z's first HR of the season.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels going for the sweep!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



InYourFace said:


> Angels going for the sweep!


It might have happened if the Rangers bats didn't wake up a bit. Texas still isn't hitting on all cylinders yet. It was best to see Texas field better this game. I can deal with struggling bats, though it can get frustrating, but base running and fielding mistakes drive me crazy. Unearned runs suck.

Good series though; pretty sure it's tied up 3-3 overall. Trout is officially a Ranger killer in my mind. Much respect for the guy.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*How Should Cincinnati Reds pitcher Aroldis Chapman be used?*

I'm a big Cincinnati Reds fan and I've been thinking about this the last few weeks while watching Aroldis Chapman just toy with major league hitters. It's easy to say that he should stay in the closer role based on his performance this year as a reliever, but I think the bigger impact can be made as a starting pitcher. Right now he's got 50 strikeouts through 28 innings, which averages to just over 16 strikeouts per 9 innings. He also hasn't given up an earned run yet this season, his statistics this year are phenomenal. I think another thing that should be factored is they spent a good amount of money to get him for a smaller market team (not as big a deal recently after the Votto deal, but not cheap either), they want to get as much as they can and not waste an amazing talent pitching less than 100 innings. All that said, it is awesome having a hammer at the end of the game that throws 100 MPH and higher! Either way he's an exciting player to watch and I'm just giddy thinking about a rotation like this 1. Johnny Cueto 2. Aroldis Chapman 3. Matt Latos (hopefully this start is just an abberation) 4. Bronson Arroyo 5. Homer Bailey or Mike Leake!!! 

So if you were a Manager/GM of the Reds how would you use Aroldis Chapman?


----------



## SNerfHerder (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: How Should Cincinnati Reds pitcher Aroldis Chapman be used?*

I would keep Chapman as my closer at least for the rest of this year. Next season when Ryan Madson comes back, I definitely think the Reds should at least see what Chapman could do for them as a starter.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: How Should Cincinnati Reds pitcher Aroldis Chapman be used?*

Fire Dusty Baker, then let him start. Nobody needs Dusty ruining another great young pitcher.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn you Pirates :cuss: Appel was so close to being a Marlin.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

CHRIS SALE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Really don't get why these below average lineups are exploding against Texas.

Gonna chalk it up to Dat's How Baseball Go. (and Feldman isn't good)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Santana was fucking awful tonight and Mariners were able to take advantage, so frustrating. On a lighter note, congrats to Scioscia for reaching 2000 games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tigers offense = pathetic.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Tigers offense = pathetic.


The Detroit Mudhens are awful. I went to the game tonight as well as Saturday and Sunday, and the last 2 games i've left the ballpark pissed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Tigers offense = pathetic.


Yeah it's officially time to be pretty concerned.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Time to cut Humber, Kenny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Great night for the Angels, Garrett Richards was awesome tonight in his season debut, hopefully they use him more. Trumbo was on fire tonight, huge night for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rasmus with 5 hits. Yeash. I'd say it's a good sign and that maybe this will be a turning point for him but on the other hand he's probably peaked and might as well retire :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's never going to live up to his potential because he's a little bitch, bro.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's way better at baseball than I'll ever be, but this picture :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The dude's got flow, yo. It's gotta take a few awkward in between pictures to get what's he's got now :side:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

no more blue jays. i hate them after they toyed with the orioles. good thing the orioles ran into the red sox.

orioles will probably lose since i posted in here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah that's part of why I find that picture so damn funny. It looks nothing like him at all.


As long as guys other than Adam Jones hit, Baltimore will be alright.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> The dude's got flow, yo. It's gotta take a few awkward in between pictures to get what's he's got now :side:


When did Lincecum get traded to Toronto and gut his hair shorter?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PLZ come back soon Konerko. PLZ PLZ PLZ

Between his wrist surgery and Dunn having the flu, this lineup has been shit these last two days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Chisox just hit a wall like all teams do. It'll spark again at some point.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Angels have been thoroughly disappointing so far. Luckily, I am a student of sabermetrics so I haven't overreacted to their or Pujols slow start. Being from St. Louis but being a die heart Angels fan caused me to have to endure quite a bit of ridicule but most baseball fans really know nothing about the game. I am still confident the Angels will top 90 wins and Pujols will finish .300/.400/.550



DubC said:


> Santana was fucking awful tonight and Mariners were able to take advantage, so frustrating. On a lighter note, congrats to Scioscia for reaching 2000 games.


Scioscia needs to go, sorry. He is stuck in the past. Its the 21st century, baseball is different now and the new data available shows it. Bunting is stupid, stealing is stupid, and always running with a man on third and at least 1 out is beyond stupid. His lineups lack consistency and his use of the bullpen sucks. He is the reason we had to endure Mathis and traded Napoli. He is out of touch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't double post.

Why are bunting and stealing stupid?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Don't double post.
> 
> Why are bunting and stealing stupid?


Sorry for double posting.

Bunting is stupid because your run expectancy with a runner on 1st and no outs is greater than a runner on 2nd with 1 out. I should have specified sacrifice bunting. Source: The Book. Great book for statheads. 

Stealing is stupid because by successfully stealing 2nd your run expectancy increases by about .5. But getting caught stealing decreases run expectancy by about -.7 runs. So the risk outweights the reward. Source: The Book again. Author Tom Tango. 

Now, obviously there are instances where you should sac bunt or steal but its rare and as a general rule you should not really be doing them. If someone like Jeff Mathis or Dee Gordon is up, sacrificing is more acceptable. 

Platooning is something that is totally underutilized and something that has not caught on with most managers. Only the best managers seem to grasp these new concepts that have become available through statistical research. ie the GOAT Joe Madden.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*That being said, WallofShame, it doesn't make it, "stupid". It's a risk and reward situation. Taking that risk for a possible reward isn't stupid at all. Plus I don't see many times you would sac bunt to get someone to second. It's mostly used to get the runner to third with under two outs and then it's mostly done by a pitcher in the NL. 

As for stealing, I'm all for it and I see nothing stupid about it. It's a risk, of course...but with some players the risk is worth it. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WallofShame how can Ben Zobrist and Alexei Ramirez stop sucking?

As for bunting like LC mentioned is it still bad if there are not outs and a sac bunt moves a guy to 3rd? Also, what about guys at 1st and 2nd, no outs, and the batter is a low AVG type/susceptible to the ground ball double play? I guess you're saying bunting is bad as a general strategy, but has uses in situations. Or not?:side:


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *That being said, WallofShame, it doesn't make it, "stupid". It's a risk and reward situation. Taking that risk for a possible reward isn't stupid at all. Plus I don't see many times you would sac bunt to get someone to second. It's mostly used to get the runner to third with under two outs and then it's mostly done by a pitcher in the NL.
> 
> As for stealing, I'm all for it and I see nothing stupid about it. It's a risk, of course...but with some players the risk is worth it. *


I respect your opinion on stealing, its more open to your opinion on risk-reward. I disagree with you about bunting though. Nearly all sacrifice bunts done are to move the runner over to second from first. The thinking being that it puts the runner in scoring position. It is silly to bunt a man over to third because he is already in scoring position at 2nd. The only time someone ever bunts a runner over to third is if, as you said, a pitcher is batting. And, as I said in my previous post, you score more runs on average with a runner on first and no outs then with a runner on second and one out. That is based on The Book collecting the data of every instance those situations have ever happened in MLB history and averaging them out.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There's lots of times managers will bunt a runner over to second with 0 outs. I've seen Leyland do it countless times this year. Most of the time I'm against it though - you're giving away an out in attempt to play for 1 run. In the 3rd, 4th, 5th innings, that's just dumb. You have a lot of outs to use, and unless it's the pitcher (where bunting is a preferred choice) I'd rather have my guy go up and swing. Maybe he hits a seeing eye single and the runner goes from first to third. Maybe the guy gets ahold of one and drives it off the wall. These guys are paid to hit. And if they can't, frankly, they deserve a spot on the bench.

Sacrifice bunts should really only be used in a handful of cases - 1) when the pitcher is up, 2) when you need one run and it's late in the game (7th on). I don't wanna see a 3rd inning bunt by the #2 hitter. I want to see him get up there and try to hit something the opposite way and try to find a hole, or possibly draw a walk.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> I respect your opinion on stealing, its more open to your opinion on risk-reward. I disagree with you about bunting though. Nearly all sacrifice bunts done are to move the runner over to second from first. The thinking being that it puts the runner in scoring position. It is silly to bunt a man over to third because he is already in scoring position at 2nd. The only time someone ever bunts a runner over to third is if, as you said, a pitcher is batting. And, as I said in my previous post, you score more runs on average with a runner on first and no outs then with a runner on second and one out. That is based on every instance of that situation throughout major league history.


*I watch baseball everyday and I can't remember the last time I saw a sacrifice bunt trying to get a runner from first to second...

Also bunting a runner to third is smart because if he's on second he cannot score on a sacrifice fly or an infield ground ball... come on now.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Moving a guy from 2nd to 3rd means you can then sacrifice him home pretty easily. Sometimes this is the only way to score on some pitchers. Should this be done every game, every time? Fuck no lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

One thing I hate more than sacrifice bunts in the middle of a game - defenders fucking up on routine plays with 2 outs. Just a few moments ago the Rays SS had a routine grounder hit to him and all he had to do was throw it maybe 100 feet. He bobbles the ball, Tex gets on, and now the Yankees have a rally going. Same thing happened to the Tigers last night with Scherzer pitching and Boesch made an error with 2 outs. Next hitter bombs a HR and the Tigers are in an early hole. I know the guys don't do it on purpose and make mistakes, but damn, your a major leaguer and you can't field a routine play? C'mon now. Having to get extra outs pisses me off.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *I watch baseball everyday and I can't remember the last time I saw a sacrifice bunt trying to get a runner from first to second...
> 
> Also bunting a runner to third is smart because if he's on second he cannot score on a sacrifice fly or an infield ground ball... come on now.*


For all sacrifice bunts done between 2000-2004 in the NL and AL, 48.6% resulted in the runnner ending up on second with 1 out. Or, in other words, they bunted with a runner on first and no outs. 26.1% resulted in the runner staying at first with one out. Or, they attempted to bunt him to second but the sacrificer failed. That is 64.7%. However, only .2% resulted in the runner on 3rd with 1 out. Or, they bunted with a runner on second no outs. Numbers don't lie. Comes from The Book, page 249.

If you have a man on second and no outs, you let the batter hit because most outcomes will result in the runner on second ending up on the third regardless. 



MrMister said:


> Moving a guy from 2nd to 3rd means you can then sacrifice him home pretty easily. Sometimes this is the only way to score on some pitchers. Should this be done every game, every time? Fuck no lol.


There are many ways to move a guy from 2nd to 3rd without just giving up an out in sacrifice bunting. Usually the hitter will focus on hitting the ball to the right side. It is silly to give up an out with a runner already in scoring position even when you have the added benefit of getting a sac fly.



Perfect Poster said:


> There's lots of times managers will bunt a runner over to second with 0 outs. I've seen Leyland do it countless times this year. Most of the time I'm against it though - you're giving away an out in attempt to play for 1 run. In the 3rd, 4th, 5th innings, that's just dumb. You have a lot of outs to use, and unless it's the pitcher (where bunting is a preferred choice) I'd rather have my guy go up and swing. Maybe he hits a seeing eye single and the runner goes from first to third. Maybe the guy gets ahold of one and drives it off the wall. These guys are paid to hit. And if they can't, frankly, they deserve a spot on the bench.
> 
> Sacrifice bunts should really only be used in a handful of cases - 1) when the pitcher is up, 2) when you need one run and it's late in the game (7th on). I don't wanna see a 3rd inning bunt by the #2 hitter. I want to see him get up there and try to hit something the opposite way and try to find a hole, or possibly draw a walk.


I completely agree with you! Leyland is another old school manager, which is why he bunts so much.



MrMister said:


> WallofShame how can Ben Zobrist and Alexei Ramirez stop sucking?
> 
> As for bunting like LC mentioned is it still bad if there are not outs and a sac bunt moves a guy to 3rd? Also, what about guys at 1st and 2nd, no outs, and the batter is a low AVG type/susceptible to the ground ball double play? I guess you're saying bunting is bad as a general strategy, but has uses in situations. Or not?:side:


I don't understand your comment on Zobrist and Ramirez. As for the other stuff, run expectancy (I'll call it RE now), with man on second and no outs is 1.148. RE with man on third with one out (resulting from the sac bunt) is .982. So the RE decreases, so general practice says don't do it, which is why it is never really done. RE for first and second no outs is 1.5, RE for third and second with one out is 1.401. So, again, RE decreases.

But the situation you presented with the low AVG/DP guy, yes you would probably sac bunt him. Bunting is a bad general strategy *BUT* it does have its uses in situations, that is exactly what I am saying. I noted that in an earlier post


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

@PP: Agreed. Nothing is more frustrating than errors on routine plays. Excessive walks are the other thing that annoys me.


@WallofShame: The Zobrist/ARam question was just an inside joke with myself. I have them in fantasy and they are really awful to begin this season. I didn't expect an answer, but asked since you seem to be a stat-head.


We seem to agree on the other stuff for the most part.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> @PP: Agreed. Nothing is more frustrating than errors on routine plays. Excessive walks are the other thing that annoys me.
> 
> 
> @WallofShame: The Zobrist/ARam question was just an inside joke with myself. I have them in fantasy and they are really awful to begin this season. I didn't expect an answer, but asked since you seem to be a stat-head.
> ...


Oh! Well I can provide a little insight if you want to trust a random WF poster. Ramirez is a notoriously slow starter and with baseball you sometimes just have to be patient. He is on my fantasy team and I have just been patient with him. This past week he seems to be heating up. What's the format of your league? H2H points? H2H categories? Roto? You certainly do not want to sell low on him.

As for Zobrist, he has been one of the absolute best players in baseball the last 2-3 years. Sadly, defense is a lot of his value which isn't used in fantasy. However, his numbers are actual very similar from the last few years. his BB% (walk rate) is actually at a career high and K% is about at his career norm, actually under it. He seems to just be getting unlucky. His BABIP (Batting Average on Balls in Play) is about .100 points lower than his career norm. Which, basically means he is getting EXTREMELY unlucky. The average players BABIP is .300 and his is sitting at .210. I can't really explain BABIP well but if you care to learn here is a link: http://www.fangraphs.com/library/index.php/offense/babip/. All you need to know is BABIP has little to do with him but a lot to do with luck. This suggests that he should start getting luckier and we should see his average to start climbing. I would not give up on him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah I've watched Zobrist and while he strikes out like everyone does (i.e. it doesn't concern me), when he has made contact, it's usually good contact...but directly at a defender whether it be an infielder or outfielder. So yeah, he's been pretty unlucky.

Alexei did seem to be getting his shit together, but he's gone cold yet again. Baby steps I guess. lol only 1 HR though. I mean I know his game isn't really power, but...1 HOME RUN? It's June Alexei. 

But yeah, not giving up on either of them. I'm actually fine if Zobrist only hits .230 to .250 as long as he gets those counting stats, which he does seem to be able to do looking at his career. The Rays as whole seem to be in a funk atm, so it's not only him. Perhaps Longo's return will ignite them. Zobrist's walks can turn into a lot of runs with Longoria behind him in the lineup.

It's rough though. Most of my team is kinda slumping/funking it up right now. Dat's how baseball go.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *That being said, WallofShame, it doesn't make it, "stupid". It's a risk and reward situation. Taking that risk for a possible reward isn't stupid at all. Plus I don't see many times you would sac bunt to get someone to second. It's mostly used to get the runner to third with under two outs and then it's mostly done by a pitcher in the NL.
> 
> As for stealing, I'm all for it and I see nothing stupid about it. It's a risk, of course...but with some players the risk is worth it. *


I've gotta go with this. 

Stealing and bunting are not "stupid"...Theyre "stupid" if you adhere to the belief that all risk is bad. Thats why Oakland, for as great as they were at pioneering the "Moneyball" concept, never won a title (since they started using the Moneyball philosophy). Their baseball philosophy revolved around the motto "you only get 27 outs, dont give any away". While this isnt a BAD motto to live by, it shouldnt be the ONLY motto to live by. The best teams take the risks you are labeling "stupid". Do they always payoff? No. But you cant not steal a base or bunt because there's a chance you'll fail. 

I love sabermetrics as much as the next guy, but when it becomes the only thing you base baseball decisions on, it becomes a detriment.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If you're going to bunt him over from 1st to 2nd, you might as well just got for the steal instead.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Yeah I've watched Zobrist and while he strikes out like everyone does (i.e. it doesn't concern me), when he has made contact, it's usually good contact...but directly at a defender whether it be an infielder or outfielder. So yeah, he's been pretty unlucky.
> 
> Alexei did seem to be getting his shit together, but he's gone cold yet again. Baby steps I guess. lol only 1 HR though. I mean I know his game isn't really power, but...1 HOME RUN? It's June Alexei.
> 
> ...


I agree completely! What is your fantasy format? Sounds like Roto or H2H categories? Alexei power potential is probably 15 HRs. I can see him getting 10-12 by the end of the year. 

The Rays are my second favorite team behind the Angels. I am in love with Joe Madden. We think identically. The team will be fine. He is the antithesis of Ron Washington, who IMO is the most laughably bad manager in baseball. He single handedly cost the Rangers the World Series last year. I know my methodology in baseball is right because it is the opposite of everything he does.



> Stealing and bunting are not "stupid"...Theyre "stupid" if you adhere to the belief that all risk is bad. Thats why Oakland, for as great as they were at pioneering the "Moneyball" concept, never won a title (since they started using the Moneyball philosophy). Their baseball philosophy revolved around the motto "you only get 27 outs, dont give any away". While this isnt a BAD motto to live by, it shouldnt be the ONLY motto to live by. The best teams take the risks you are labeling "stupid". Do they always payoff? No. *But you cant not steal a base or bunt because there's a chance you'll fail.*
> 
> I love sabermetrics as much as the next guy, but when it becomes the only thing you base baseball decisions on, it becomes a detriment.


The Oakland A's didn't win the WS because once teams make the playoffs it is a total crap shoot. They had the best team a couple of those years but lost a 5 games series. It happens. In baseball more so than any other sport, the best team doesn't always win. Just look at the 2008 and 2011 Cardinals. 

Also, that wasn't the A's motto. The A's valued OBP and things the market undervalued. The general idea was to exploit attributes in players that the market didn't value, so they could get players that provided equal value in terms of wins at a fraction of the cost. During that time period it was OBP and defense. So they signed players that were strong in those categories for low costs and were able to win a 100 games on a tiny budget. That was their motto. 

And the bolded part, the "risk" of stealing, fine that is your opinion to have. Stealing is much more open to preference. But there is no "risk" in bunting. You're chances of scoring runs with a runner on second and 1 out is SIGNIFICANTLY less than a runner on first and no outs. It has NOTHING to do with risk. 80% of the time teams sacrifice bunt is the wrong decision. They do it because of the "history" of the game and what people have believed for a 100 years. Evidence now-a-days suggests otherwise but people are stuck in their ways and refuse to change.

ok, after 3 edits I'm satisfied with my response


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wash is awesome just for his quotes. Dat's how baseball go. He can drive me crazy at times though, not gonna lie. I can't talk about last year's World Series. I'm a Rangers fan.

Format is H2H 5x5.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Clay Buccholz doing the opposite of what he's been doing. (Y)


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I love h2h but prefer points to 5x5. Rangers fan? As a Halo fan maybe we can have some friendly banter. 

Anyways, can't blame you for wanting to block out the WS. Washington's use of the bullpen was cringyworthy. Also starting Harrison because "its what we have been doing all year and I'm not going to change anything" was just inexplicably awful. I'm sorry but I see no added value in him, only as a detriment. He is the perfect example of being stubborn with "old school baseball" and refusing to adapt to the times. Texas is a joy to watch though. Best team in baseball imho


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There are a few more Angels fans here too. DubC and InYourFace come to mind, but there's at least one more I'm forgetting probably. That one could be you though lol.

Texas is playing pretty poorly atm. It's widespread bad, hitting, fielding, pitching. Hitting comes and goes so while it's frustrating I'll roll with it. They have too good of an infield to make some of the mistakes they have however. Pitching was never their strength, though the bullpen is pretty solid so far overall. Darvish has been struggling in his last few starts. Kinda concerned about that the most. I know he'll give up runs in Arlington, but he's struggled against the A's and M's on the road. This is bad.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The other Angels fan definitely wasn't me. I discovered the Sports section just today so doubt anyone could know of my obsession. But it is *definitely* an obsession. 

With the Rangers, I'm pretty sure they are still the top ranked offense in baseball. And I know they have the best run differential still. One of the best offenses, stellar rotation imo (Roy Oswalt probably would be their number 5), and one of the best bullpens. The only thing that has been unusually disappointing is their defense. I don't get whats up with that. Their outfield is suspect (Hamilton isn't much of a defensive CF) but its been their infield which has been terrible all year. The pitching and offensive is just going through a recent cold stretch. Happens. Dats baseball. I wish I could believe their recent cold stretch will be more of the norm rather an aberration, but its just that an aberration. 

What is the MOST puzzling is how the M's and A's have been hitting the cover off the ball. What the hell? Michael Saunders? Who the fuck is this guy? Just destroying the ball. They scored 8 runs on the Halos last night all with two outs.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> Also, that wasn't the A's motto. The A's valued OBP and things the market undervalued. The general idea was to exploit attributes in players that the market didn't value, so they could get players that provided equal value in terms of wins at a fraction of the cost. During that time period it was OBP and defense. So they signed players that were strong in those categories for low costs and were able to win a 100 games on a tiny budget. That was their motto.


there's a stark difference between a motto and an entire baseball philosophy. But either way, look it up, they ranked at-or-near the bottom of the league in stolen bases and sac bunts. They didnt like to give away outs, getting on base and keeping men on base was what they were about. The numbers back it up that they refused to take risks with those baserunners.

The rest of the moneyball philosophy is good, but it's got its flaws like anything else. I still stick to my belief that when managers manage based solely on stats and not around the situation presented at the time, they do their teams more harm than good.

Prime example:

opening day for the yankees. Man on 2nd and 3rd (I believe with 2 outs). Girardi consults that ridiculous fucking binder on the bench with allthe matchup info you could ever ask for. Instead of going after Sean Rodriguez, Girardi chooses to have CC Sabathia WALK Rodriguez. Why's this? To get to CARLOS FUCKING PENA. any reasonable fan would ask "why?"..so did all of us Yankees fans. You know why? b/c Girardi saw that in an extremely small number of plate appearances (i think 4?) that Pena had against CC, that Pena had no hits.

Sabathia walked him...Pena hits a grand slam. Again...he managed opening day as if it was game 7 of the world series, because of a small sample size. 

Managing by the numbers is a deadly game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I actually kinda agree with WallOfShame here and his statistics/figures/percentages/whatever are correct. Sacrifice bunting is stupid, boring and dated. Teams love when they get bunted on, that should be the teller right there. You are literally giving an out away for the sake of a base. I just don't think it's worth it in the year 2012 to give up outs. 

On top of that, teams should always be looking to score more than one run so the guy at the plate scoring should be just as important as the guy already on base.

Stealing on the other hand, isn't boring. Sure thing stealers should steal more and non-sure thing stealers should steal less, I can agree with that but as far as it being stupid or what not, I don't really agree.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> there's a stark difference between a motto and an entire baseball philosophy. But either way, look it up, they ranked at-or-near the bottom of the league in stolen bases and sac bunts. They didnt like to give away outs, getting on base and keeping men on base was what they were about. The numbers back it up that they refused to take risks with those baserunners.
> 
> The rest of the moneyball philosophy is good, but it's got its flaws like anything else. I still stick to my belief that when managers manage based solely on stats and not around the situation presented at the time, they do their teams more harm than good.
> 
> ...


Well, I have two comments on your example.

1. Small sample sizes are inherently dangerous. I would never recommend coaching based on small sample sizes. In fact, when I'm watching a broadcast and it shows the hitter v pitcher match-up history I laugh. Because unless they have faced each other around 150-200 times, the information is practically worthless. Sabermetrics stresses always being weary of small sample sizes and I never commented on that so I don't even really know why you brought small sample sizes up. Every piece of data that I have stated or quoted is based on years of collecting data. That is why I was so patient with Pujols as an Angels fan. Because with baseball, stats don't stabilize in 40 games. 

2. I'm sure Giradi wanted the Pena Sabathia match-up not because of their previous "history" of 4 at bats, but because of the lefty lefty match-up. He did it based off platoon splits. And there is significant data when it comes to platoon splits. Pena for his career is a .209 hitter with 74 HRs against lefties but a .249 hitter with 189 HR against righties. Or if you are into advanced statistics he has a .375 wOBA against righties vs a lowly .320 wOBA against lefties. If you don't know what wOBA is just know that the average hitter has about a wOBA of .330 (it is sort of like BA but gives added weight to different hits, so it basically takes into account 1B, 2B, 3b, HR, BB, K). Platoon splits are significant and I think Giradi's decision was sound. Just because something doesn't go right every time does not mean the methodology isn't sound and the right decision was not made. Now, you could argue that Giradi was overcoaching and micromanaging too much, but I think his decision making process was sound and you can't fault him for it. 

In a previous post I mentioned how platooning is underutilized by managers. Giradi is one of few good managers IMO who uses it. My hero Joe Madden is another.



> I actually kinda agree with WallOfShame here and his statistics/figures/percentages/whatever are correct. Sacrifice bunting is stupid, boring and dated. Teams love when they get bunted on, that should be the teller right there. You are literally giving an out away for the sake of a base. I just don't think it's worth it in the year 2012 to give up outs.
> 
> On top of that, teams should always be looking to score more than one run so the guy at the plate scoring should be just as important as the guy already on base.
> 
> Stealing on the other hand, isn't boring. Sure thing stealers should steal more and non-sure thing stealers should steal less, I can agree with that but as far as it being stupid or what not, I don't really agree.


I regret my statement on stealing being "stupid" because like 4 people have commented on that. Stealing is much more open to interpretation because the REs aren't quite as drastic. I still think, as a general rule, that stealing is a bad idea. But, if you have a guy like Mike Trout then, yes, steal some bases. I am of the opinion that advancing one base is not worth the risk of an out unless its practically a sure thing. 

One more note on sac bunting: The run environment now-a-days is WAY, WAY higher than it was at anytime other than the steroid era. So using strategies that were employed decades ago when runs were scarce in a current environment where many more runs are being scored is silly. Which, JM, you sorta commented on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I will mention though, bunting for a hit is awesome. Especially when guys you'd least expect it from do it.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Awesome. Also completely different from sac bunting. I'm all for bunting for hits. Can be extremely exciting plays.

Tried to embed an mlb.com video but didn't work of David Ortiz bunting for a hit :/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Another power hitter I never thought I'd see bunt was Mark Reynolds the other night. He totally sold it and laid it perfectly down the 3rd base line. Pretty sure he scored later in the inning too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You know, if the hitters(rest of the order) behind him weren't hitting sub 250 since April, I think Ozzie would have Stanton bunting some.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> You know, if the hitters(rest of the order) behind him weren't hitting sub 250 since April, I think Ozzie would have Stanton bunting some.


haha, Ozzie is a joke. Almost as bad as Ron Washington. He had Juan Pierre and his sub .300 OBP batting lead-off for the White Sox for years. Total moron.

EDIT: CarGo breaks up Cj Wilson's no-no/perfect game with a bunt single. OHHH that hurts, definitely breaking an unwritten rule. Was only the 4th, but still.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Great pitching performance from the Mariners on the combined no-hitter.

Brandon League really bailed them out in that 8th inning.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> Great pitching performance from the Mariners on the combined no-hitter.
> 
> Brandon League really bailed them out in that 8th inning.


Gordon was safe tho. Just like Beltran's ball was fair.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Great performance by Cj Wilson today, love watching him pitch. Oh and Hamilton is BOSS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That was the Rangers first win ever in that stadium. Last time they had beaten SF in SF was at Candlestick Park way back in 98. Harrison went all the way too. Solid win for Texas. Hope they can keep it rolling.

D-Backs with the 3 run walk off homer to beat the A's. I called it too after Fuentes walked Chris Young. I smelled a closer meltdown on the way.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Interesting debate: Trout or Harper?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I've seen more of Trout for starters.

What I've seen though is sheer greatness. Speed, pop, defense, clutch hitting. Other than maybe McCutchen, he's the fastest guy I've seen this year. Or at least it looks that way. Trout has totally hit the ground running. I said he'd be the best CF by the end of this year fielding wise and while it was kinda shock value, I also kinda believe it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think harper has more power and trout has dat speed, both are amazing talents. I'm hoping to watch more of harper this summer(gotta get the mlb package)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Speaking of Harper's power, I just read that he homered at Fenway. What is incredible here is that only three other 19 year olds have done this. They are Robin Yount, Al Kaline, and Mickey Mantle. That's some decent company.:side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Marlins slacking.

Bullpen fucking blows.

Never thought I'd say it but can't wait until "Nunez" is back.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Speaking of Harper's power, I just read that he homered at Fenway. What is incredible here is that only three other 19 year olds have done this. They are Robin Yount, Al Kaline, and Mickey Mantle. That's some decent company.:side:


What significance does him being nineteen have? It's not difficult for a major league hitter to hit a ball out there. Age based statistics always make me snicker

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Harper is a much better hitter with more pop. Trout has more range in CF. I'd want Bryce going forward because of his run producing capabilities, but both can be cornerstones for their franchises moving forward.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> Gordon was safe tho. Just like Beltran's ball was fair.


It was really close. When I saw it live I thought Gordon was safe but on the replay I wasn't sure, it looked like they got the out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Right now trout > harper.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Harper isn't a much better hitter.



ZigglerMark83 said:


> What significance does him being nineteen have? It's not difficult for a major league hitter to hit a ball out there. Age based statistics always make me snicker
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


It's been done four times. I'll write it again...four times. Fenway is really old btw.

The fact it's easy to hit the ball out and it's only been done four times is astounding in itself, but from an oddity standpoint. I guess you'd have to look at every 19 year old that's been in Fenway. I mean if it's like 5 guys then yeah it's not that odd.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yes, he is. His approach at the plate and ability to make adjustments from at bat to at bat are far more impressive than Trout's approach at the plate. Trout a table-setter.

Ignore the god damn grammar. I hate the auto-correct on the iPhone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You need a table setter for an offense to work though. If his adjustments are better, why has he struggled more? I'm sure he's a great hitter in the making, and I do need to see more from him, but I can't imagine him being better than Trout right now. Like at all. The few times I saw him, he's not close to Trout's level of play.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's not really struggling persay. .290, 6 HRs, and 18 of his 40 hits have been extra base hits in 36 games played as a 19 year old is spectacular. What sucks for Bryce is that the Nationals offense is anemic. 

Both are legit studs. I just see NL MVP in Harper. Don't know if I see Trout ever reaching that peak.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's not really fair to take a lead off hitter and a 2 or 3 hitter and say the 2 or 3 hitter is automatically better. A 2 or 3 hitter is only going to drive in runs if those table setters are on base. And they are going to drive in far more runs if guys like Trout are on base giving pitchers fits leading to them making mistakes. 

Trout is already pretty damn good at what he does in the lead off spot. I would say as of now Trout is a better lead off hitter than Trout is a number 2 or 3 hitter and that's the fairest way to look at it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The copout answer is that you can't go wrong with either. Trouts OPS is over .900 and Harpers is right below .900 (which is considered great and all-star type production). Harper though I think will be more projected as a #3 hitter while Trout likely will be a leadoff due to his speed. If I had to take one, give me Harper, since great #3's > great #1's.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

As if Harper isn't good at the #3 spot, JM...

Dude's clutch with 2 walk off hits already. Agreed with PP. the Nats might have the future prototype that every team will desire. And let's not act like Harper doesn't have speed or can't play the outfield.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Your speaking as if there's only such things as better and sucks Flex. I'm not even going to comment as you've completely misconstrued.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah, man. I'm high on both guys. Both teams are extremely fortunate to have those two.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The 3 slot is a team's best hitter for sure. Still there have been some leadoff hitters that were amazing. Rickey Henderson comes to mind. I can't say Trout will be Henderson, but I won't be shocked if he ends up around that level of play. 

A leadoff guy on Henderson's level is rare and Trout might be that guy. So yeah, in almost all cases 3 slot > leadoff, but the exception shows when you have someone like Trout.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Also important to consider that trout is already close to being the best lead off hitter in baseball. He's not just a typical leadoff hitter. I'd struggle to name many better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So the Twins really aren't that bad. I've seen them really bomb some pitchers this season and the latest victim is the WR from Notre Dame.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Long Marlins slide coming looking at that schedule.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Harper isn't a much better hitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And it's not just any run-of-the-mill four guys that have done it.. so yeah it's a cool stat! I'm surprised Griffey Jr is not on that list to be honest. *


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> He's not really struggling persay. .290, 6 HRs, and 18 of his 40 hits have been extra base hits in 36 games played as a 19 year old is spectacular. What sucks for Bryce is that the Nationals offense is anemic.
> 
> Both are legit studs. I just see NL MVP in Harper. Don't know if I see Trout ever reaching that peak.


You don't see Trout as an AL MVP? I gotta say you are insane. Trout has been compared to Mantle. Now I am not big into those kind of comparisons but Trout's (and Harper's for that matter) peak is not just MVP caliber, its Hall of Fame caliber. _inner circle_ HOF potentially IMHO. I also think people are underestimating Trout's power. He has 25-30 HR potential. 

Furthermore, Trout has better make-up than Harper does. I can see Harper having issues with teammates because of the way he carries himself. Nothing wrong with having swag and knowing your great, but he carries himself like a tool shed. 

I also am going back into stathead nerd mode, and note that Trout has already been worth about 3 WAR. THAT. IS. INSANE. Harper bout 1.5. Harper appears to be a below average defender at this stage but easily see him progressing to a solid above average defender in the future. 

Harper's power potential is unreal though. On the scout scale of 20-80 for power, he is consensus rated an 80. Nobody is rated as an 80, ever. Mike Stanton wasn't even rated as an 80. It can't be overstated how insane it is to be rated an 80 in power. Trout, though, is rated an 80 in speed, but give me that power anyday, speed can go away much faster and isn't as game breaking. 

In the end it comes down to preference. Do you prefer the all-around game that Trout has, or the game changing power that Harper possesses. Right now, I'd take Trout but I would say Harper has the higher ceiling, Trout the higher floor. 

Also, MrMister, there are more players who have hit a home-run at Fenway as a teenager like Harper. I think the list you quoted are the youngest visiting players. 



> With a two run homer in the fourth inning last night, Bryce Harper (19 years, 236 days) became just the 11th teenager ever to homer at Fenway Park and the second-youngest visiting player to homer at Fenway. Only Robin Yount (19 years, 204 days) did it at a younger age.


--


> As if Harper isn't good at the #3 spot, JM...
> 
> Dude's clutch with 2 walk off hits already. Agreed with PP. the Nats might have the future prototype that every team will desire. And let's not act like Harper doesn't have speed or can't play the outfield.


Quoting number of walk-off hits as a comparison between two players in their first season is just silly. Hell, comparing any two players by walk-offs is silly. I would love to make an argument that there is really no such thing as "clutch" as there have been numerous studies to pretty much disprove the idea of "clutchness", but I feel like I'll get flamed so I won't. And besides, while Trout hasn't had any walk-offs he has come up with quite a few "clutch" hits.

As for his defense, Harper, at this point, *can't* really play the outfield. Consensus numbers say he has been below average. One day he will be good out there but not now.

Final note, you guys are assuming Trout will bat lead-off his whole career. I don't see this as definite like ya'll are assuming. Trout can bat 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. Don't assume he will stay as a lead-off hitter. Just because you are fast does not mean you have to bat lead-off. Come on people, new era of baseball, new way of thinking. Would you bat juan pierre lead-off? Dee Gordon batting lead-off, for the record, is dumb too. What is the point of having a fast lead-off guy if he is never on base?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I consider a guy clutch if he has a good avg with RISP, not that he wins games dramatically. Trout will lead off as long as Pujols is there. When Pujols retires, yeah Trout could go into the 3 slot. I don't think Pujols is close to done, but I might be wrong.

I was merely repeating something I read with the Harper homer at Fenway. I found it peculiar that only he, Mantle, Kaline, and Yount had done it at 19 even if it was visiting, which it probably was, I just forgot that part of it.. Nothing more really.

Btw, Zobrist exploded today and I marked.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I consider a guy clutch if he has a good avg with RISP, not that he wins games dramatically. Trout will lead off as long as Pujols is there. When Pujols retires, yeah Trout could go into the 3 slot. I don't think Pujols is close to done, but I might be wrong.
> 
> I was merely repeating something I read with the Harper homer at Fenway. I found it peculiar that only he, Mantle, Kaline, and Yount had done it at 19 even if it was visiting, which it probably was, I just forgot that part of it.. Nothing more really.
> 
> Btw, Zobrist exploded today and I marked.


What is really crazy is Trout will be 30 when Pujols contract is up. Or, in other words, still in his peak years as a baseball player (I consider peak years 26-30, 28-32..somewhere round there). Also, didn't mean to sound like I was calling you out or anything with Harper history. 

I loled at your Zobrist comment tho.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah, I didn't think you were calling me out. Even if you were, it's not like I'd be MAD.

I also don't want any of my marking for Trout make it seem like I don't think Harper is awesome. I just haven't seen Harper as much yet. If Harper was an Angel, A, or M, I'd have seen him more, but he's not even in the AL, so he's pretty far away from mattering to me atm.


edit: I did not realize Harper's power was rated so highly. If that's his game, it makes sense why he's not made as much of an impact early. If his power is at the top of the chart, yeah, when he gets his feet under him, it should get fun.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The fact that Harper is 19 is just mindboggling.

19 year old don't hit well in the majors. It just doesn't happen. It is incredible that in a sport where the prime age is 26-32, a 19 year old is hitting the ball that well.

Personally, I'd be happy with Harper or Trout. I think I would take Trout just on the all-around game...but really, you'd pissed yourself for either one.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*






...also remember seeing like an e60 report or something with Rachel Nichols where they talked about a home-run he hit in high school that ended up traveling over 600 ft.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck Ervin Santana, that is all.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I agree man, im so over him right now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^^still won.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I missed the Texas game and they win 5-0. Might need to miss more games. Ogando strained groin though? Ugh. Pitchers dropping left and right and Darvish is sparing us to death. Not good.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah, Lincecum just sucks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Timmeh is having issues this season. Not good.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

good thing they signed Oswalt. Texas has one of the deepest rotations and pens in the game. Lesser teams would be significantly worse off.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A little weary of how suspect the Sox starting pitching is. Humber is a minor league player or career journeyman, Floyd has a propencity to give up too many HR balls and is generally hit or miss, and Danks has been wild this year. No questions about the capabilities of Sale and Peavy, but two starters won't get the team through the season. 

Quintana has been serviceable but the rotation is in shambles. Worse off, there's nothing in the farm system to cure the problems. With the attendance problems on the South Side, Kenny will probably restricted and won't be allowed permission from Reinsdorf to go out shopping for another piece or two.

And that's a shame because this lineup is stacked. They've led the AL in offense since May 17th in just about every offensive category.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> ^^still won.



Angels's offense bailed him out, Santana needs to get out of the rotation.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'd rather have Stanton than Harper and Trout, he already did what they're doing, and just hit 340 for a month.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I guess Chapman is human after all, tough game to lose for my Reds. I have a love/hate relationship with the game of baseball.:lol:cuss:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yanks are on fucking fire. Pirates too! McCutchen is a beaaast.



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Long Marlins slide coming looking at that schedule.


The way we've been playing - sure. This teams starting to remind me of the Florida Panthers this year. Win streak/losing streak, win streak/losing streak. Thought it'd take a while heading in, after that good stretch of play felt we were there, but not quite yet it seems. 

Nice to see Gaby back, think he'll get it going and hopefully Bonifacio comes back sooner than later, dude is still leading the league in bags swiped and been out since May 18th. Shame because he had 20 by then... who knows how many he could have tallied by now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



McDubL said:


> Angels's offense bailed him out, Santana needs to get out of the rotation.


I have and will continue to argue that Ervin has the best pure stuff of anyone on that staff. It is all mental for him. I certainly would not take him out of the rotation for a pitcher like Richards who has made one good start to date. Ervin has earned more time to figure his stuff out. It's baseball sometimes you just have to be patient


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Where does Humber rank on the list of the worst pitchers to throw a perfect game?

Also, I kind of wish Harper was still a catcher. That position needs some rejuvenation.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Where does Humber rank on the list of the worst pitchers to throw a perfect game?
> 
> Also, I kind of wish Harper was still a catcher. That position needs some rejuvenation.


Ya but if he were a catcher he'd still be in the minors. Much larger/longer learning curve and it would also shorten his career.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cubs won the bidding rights too Jorge Soler yesss!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> Ya but if he were a catcher he'd still be in the minors. Much larger/longer learning curve and it would also shorten his career.


Not necessarily with Ramos out for the year and the rest of their catchers suck. But I do agree about the shortened career. I doubt we will see many great hitting catchers anytime soon as all teams will try to move them to a less physically straining position to improve career longevity.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Josh Beckett has to be the most overrated player in Boston. Ppl act like he is an ace pitcher. He had one good year and won a title but ever since he hasnt been very good at all. listening to the radio and watching stuff for years it seems like ppl talk so much shit about Dice K for being so bad but he also had one great year when they won the title. didnt he go 18 and 3. ppl treated Dice K like trash yet Beckett has been so bad for years. He was supposed to be the ace of the staff but it looks like its Jon Lester now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I thought it was more or less accepted that Lester has been the ace for quite some time now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

he has been the Ace for a while but ppl still act like Beckett should be the Ace or has the ability. i just never understood the tons criticism for Dice K and not enough for Beckett.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lester in his last year and a half... atrocious. Look up his stats. They don't really have an ace. Bucholz (sp?) fell off, too.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This Trout kid. Dear lord. The future he has. Single handedly keeping the Angels in the game when they are hitting 0-9 with RISP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So are the Dodgers for real here or what? Vin Scully just mentioned that Ethier is in a slump and obviously they don't have Kemp, yet they're still winning. SF is right on their ass, and the Dbacks should be far more scary when/if Upton and Young get the bats going again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They just signed Either too, "Ethier deal is 13.5m, 15.5m, 18m, 18m, 17.5m and 17.5 (2018) w 2.5m buyout if club option does not vest". Sounds a little too much for me.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> They just signed Either too, "Ethier deal is 13.5m, 15.5m, 18m, 18m, 17.5m and 17.5 (2018) w 2.5m buyout if club option does not vest". Sounds a little too much for me.


Vast overpay IMHO. Either is one of the most overrated players in baseball. 



MrMister said:


> So are the Dodgers for real here or what? Vin Scully just mentioned that Ethier is in a slump and obviously they don't have Kemp, yet they're still winning. SF is right on their ass, and the Dbacks should be far more scary when/if Upton and Young get the bats going again.


Look at their lineup and I think you'll get your answer. My hatred for the Dodgers aside, they have vastly over performed and will come crashing down to earth like the meteor from FF7 anytime now. Think Pirates from last year. Their pitching is OK but when you have Bobby Abreu batting 4th, Jerry Hairston battin 5th, some guy named Elian Herrera batting 2nd you just can't keep it up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah that's kinda what I was getting at without actually saying. Dodgers starting pitching is going too well too. Bills is a meltdown waiting to happen, and I don't know if Capuano is legit or not. Kershaw is gonna Kershaw, but he's only one guy. I think Jansen is pretty good, even after giving up the game winner to Pujols (I mean it's Pujols here), but the rest of that bullpen is not pretty good.

So yeah we'll probably be seeing SF and Arizona battling it out in August and September. Now with Kemp back and if he _stays_ back, shit can change of course. I'm not sure when he comes back though. LA does have the luxury of that good start.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trout.What a guy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's an asshole. Kick babies I'm sure.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

pretty sure those babies were assholes. Btw, Im loving the current batting order, hopefully they stick with it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Dodgers seemingly were the best team early, and for a while it looked like they would go in to cruise control but they fell back hard. Barely have the best record now. I usually wait until the All Star break to really evaluate teams and get a better feeling then for who's real and who's not. 

By the way, when's the last time anyone was able to say "Hey, that Orioles and Pirates series should be pretty good"?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pirates offense is historically bad. They have just managed to win an obscene amount of close games. They, like the Dodgers, will come crashing down to earth very soon. Orioles have already started to come back to earth, tho they are better than the Pirates.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If there's one good thing about the Pirates offense, it's Andrew McCutchen. Neil Walker is a good youngster too. Having an amazing start to the month, probably going to get hot now that the pressure of batting cleanup is behind him. 2nd spot should be good for him. Jones and Alavarez provide a little power. Unfortunately, they are all young players and it's tough to be consistent hitting when you're depending on an offense stacked with younger talent. Which explains why as team they are so horribly ranked.

Joel Hanrahan has become one of baseball's best closers. Unlike last year, he's blown a couple already, but he's without a doubt a reason why they've won some of those close ones. Burnett/McDonald have given them solid outings. 

Pirates are a fun young team to watch. I would like to see them make some noise and surprise the league but realistically, they will probably fall off by the All Star break.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I agree with everything you said. Pirates definitely have above average starting pitching and a bullpen but with the offense, they will fall by the All Star break. I am also a Jose Tabatha fan, don't know what is wrong with him tho


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh yeah, Tabata too. That team is just ripe with 20 somethings. He is horrible against lefties at the plate. Very good fielder though. I think he'll come around sooner or later with the bat. Definitely one of the young up and comers in the league.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Going to Dodgers/Angels tonight and tommorow! a little nervous to be the enemy, but it should be fun none the less.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

To put the Ethier deal in perspective, Adam Jones got the same amount last month for one more year. I think I'd take Jones, with out the deals factoring in.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> To put the Ethier deal in perspective, Adam Jones got the same amount last month for one more year. I think I'd take Jones, with out the deals factoring in.


It is slightly different as Jones contract buys out his last year of arbitration. 3rd year arb players normally get 80% of what they would get on the open market.

And Jones is way better than Ethier.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



InYourFace said:


> Going to Dodgers/Angels tonight and tommorow! a little nervous to be the enemy, but it should be fun none the less.


That's awesome man, have a great time. Im thinking about going tomorrow, but to many cholos.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well I guess Trout aka Jesus Reborn can't do it every time.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone else witnessing this greatness known as Bryce Harper? I make it a priority to watch at least an at bat or two every game of his. The shots Harper is hitting out of the park are gargantuan. OPS is 1100 in the last 20ish games, by the way. Check out that HR vs. Toronto today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Too busy watching Trout's greatness, but I try to catch a nationals game every now and then.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> Anyone else witnessing this greatness known as Bryce Harper? I make it a priority to watch at least an at bat or two every game of his. The shots Harper is hitting out of the park are gargantuan. OPS is 1100 in the last 20ish games, by the way. Check out that HR vs. Toronto today.


Are we witnessing the reincarnation of Mickey Mantle or Hank Aaron here?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Are we witnessing the reincarnation of Mickey Mantle or Hank Aaron here?


3+4=7


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If everyone stays healthy and Strasburg gets to pitch in the postseason, I think the Nationals are going to win the World Series. Postseason baseball is all about pitching and the Nationals by far have the best top three in all of baseball with Strasburg, Gonzalez, and Zimmermann. Not to mention that Edwin Jackson is quietly having a fantastic year as well. Can't forget about Tyler Clippard and Drew Storen (when he returns), who might be the best one-two punch in baseball in terms of a setup man and closer.

And the lineup is finally coming along as well with Michael Morse back and Bryce Harper tearing it up. They have some fine bats as well to go along with those two with Ian Desmond coming into own and Steve Lombardozzi being a fine lead off guy.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

37 Year old R.A. Dickey... Cy Young Award winner?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's clown question bro.

Seriously though, Dickey is wtfgood atm.

Has a knuckleballer ever won the Cy Young?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

check out this badass at the Giants game:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Speaking of the Giants game, Matt Cain is three outs away from a perfect game.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

1 out removed. I have no affinity whatsoever with the Giants, but this is exciting man.

EDIT: He's got it! A perfect game! Apparently only the 22nd time in MLB history. This is quite the thrill. 

Apologies for the double post.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Alcoholic said:


> 1 out removed. I have no affinity whatsoever with the Giants, but this is exciting man.


Perfect games are always that way man...thats something that's so ridiculously difficult to do in baseball, that no matter who's in the middle of a PG bid, you get excited.

Also...fucking awesome, good for Cain.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Congrats Matt Cain.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He got those three outs too. Perfect game for Matt Cain.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Congrats Matt Cain.

Fucking Astros.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

One of the best perfect games of all times. 14 K, gotta be top 3 most ever for a perfect game


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I read that only Koufax had 14 Ks in a perfect game. That's legendary company right there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Amazing! Congrats to him for sure. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

FUCK DODGERS!!! and congrats to Cain, huge accomplishment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

We'll have to include a small asterisk though as Jordan Schafer's hit down the line definitely went right over the bag. Ah well though, still a great accomplishment.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ball was a line drive that landed foul. Doesn't matter if it went over the bag fair. Not the same as a groundball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Watch the replay again, it does matter. The first bounce of the ball was in fair territory before reaching first base and then it went over the bag. It was a fair ball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I guess they're wanting to sell pitching since they can't have juiced hitters.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good game for the Reds, absolutely destroyed Indians. Seems like they are gaining some momentum after a tough weekend.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah O's mashed on the Pirates for a three game sweep so that helped the Reds. It's gotta come down to Cincinnati and St. Louis. Pittsburgh can only luck themselves into wins for so long.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You could say the same about the O's.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wallofshame did you watch the replay again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> You could say the same about the O's.


I agree. I've watched this team a bit and they're awful fielding and their pitching isn't good. I think they have a pretty good offense, but they'll hit dry spells and that's where they'll be exposed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There offense will go as far as DAT JONES GUY takes them.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Wallofshame did you watch the replay again.


I couldn't really find any except for these 2 gifs that were inconclusive. Do you have any good links of replays? I originally thought the ball was just a fair foul issue on the fly. Didn't realize that it actually landed inside of the bag.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=22276159&topic_id=&c_id=mlb&tcid=vpp_copy_22276159&v=3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't see anything conclusive that says that's 100% a fair ball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's the best angle I can find right now. On TV here they showed 3 angles and it definitely went over the bag. One angle and several articles I read even said the ball nicked the bag on the way by.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels/D-Backs tonight, Dan Haren's first start against his old team.

I hope to see that Halo lit up tonight and hope to see some TrumBombs fly out of Angel Stadium.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hopefully Haren has a good game, he angered me during the colorado series.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao at the Rockies/Tigers game.

12-4 Rockies in 10 innings. Must have been such a disappointing game to be at.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Im sure they were happy since it ended a losing streak they had going, watching the highlights of that game and its pretty awesome.

Edit: oh wait, I thought it was at Rockies home :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Spectacular game for Ervin Santana, only allowed 1 hit and 1 walk. He needs to be like this more, awesome game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

On the other end of the spectrum there's Tim Lincecum. Amazing until this season and he can't do shit anymore. He's got a 6.19 ERA and there doesn't seem to be an end in sight to his awfulness.

He was one of my favorite pitchers too. I loved to watch him own lineups. RIP? Not yet. He's still got time to adapt...or get Tommy John.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holy shit at the Marlins/Rays game, 15 fucking innings.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Brandon Phillips might be the best defensive second basemen I have ever seen. He's absolutely phenomenal with the glove. 

Reds sweep the Mets and after the Indians sweep it makes it six in a row! :*


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> :lmao at the Rockies/Tigers game.
> 
> 12-4 Rockies in 10 innings. Must have been such a disappointing game to be at.


That was so embarrassing. Luckily I just switched over to Fox Sports Detroit and the Tigers are up 5-0 in the 7th. I can't critique the game at all though as I have been watching the Euro tournament games.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Robbie Alomar was special. But dat dude' BP is a wizard with the glove. Him and Beckham are the two best fielding 2B in baseball, imo.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Phillips is pretty solid, but Beckham? lolno. He's very average/below average according to advanced metrics.

Pedy is likely the best defensively when healthy, problem is he can get banged up a bit. Phillips is probably top 3.

EDIT: And now the Tigers are beginning to creep back towards the top of the division. Only 3 GB of Chicago after today. Interleague has really helped these guys out winning 3 straight series'. Hopefully they can keep it going this next series against the Cardinals. Luckily I get to see them on Thursday with their top pitching prospect Jacob Turner on the mound. Won't be his first MLB start of his career, but he likely will only make a start or two before Smyly comes back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

@PP: Flex is a Chisox homer so that's why he said Beckham. He seems pretty good to me, but I'm not sure about top 2B in all of MLB.


I don't know now. The Dodgers just keep winning these close games. lol thought Matt Kemp would pull his hamstring again going after Dee Gordon.

Anyway, LA/Chicago was a great series this weekend, all three games were 1 run games. I actually kinda like the White Sox, but listening to Vin Scully call the games, it's hard for me not to also kinda pull for LA.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You can't use metrics for everything...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Garrett Richards was awesome today, well deserve win. Props to Pujols and Trout.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> You can't use metrics for everything...


Better than the eyeball test.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> @PP: Flex is a Chisox homer so that's why he said Beckham. He seems pretty good to me, but I'm not sure about top 2B in all of MLB.
> 
> 
> I don't know now. The Dodgers just keep winning these close games. lol thought Matt Kemp would pull his hamstring again going after Dee Gordon.
> ...



*If you wanna root against the Dodgers you have to do it while watching the opponents broadcast. Vin Scully may be God. I've seen no evidence saying he isn't.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels/Gaints series starts tonight, should be awesome. I read somewhere that this is the first game the Giants and Angels have played in Anaheim since October 2002, game seven of the world series.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It seems as if the Cardinals never have any good bullpen pitchers.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> You can't use metrics for everything...


But you can for defense!!!! :

Turns out BP is about as good as they come. Ranks up there with Pedroia, Utley, Kinsler and Ellis. So, actually, the numbers agree with the eye test!!! yay!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He was talking about not being able to use metrics for Beckham.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

All I'm saying is last year, Beckham had the best defensive fielding percentage among qualifying second basemen in the AL. This year, things aren't going his way (tough hops, some bloopers) but that doesn't erase how strong of an arm he has nor the range he covers. Gordon is damn good. He could very capably play SS and is every bit as flashy as any other 2B with the exception of BP.

It's a homer pick but you guys need to watch some of the work he does before responding ignorantly with "lolno" or "METRICS > all". Beckham had the metrics on his side last year and hasn't regressed at all this year physically. Numbers may not support that but who cares?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fielding percentage is a terrible stat to use to judge defensive ability. Guys with more range get penalized because they sometimes can't complete the difficult plays they attempt.

His UZR/150 the last two years was middle of the pack. He improved a bit defensively last year but has regressed back so far. UZR/150 usually needs a few years before becoming somewhat concrete, but from all defensive metrics, he ranges from below average-average. Certainly not up there with Phillips, Pedroia, Kinsler, etc.

And numbers are important because they're objective. You're a sox fan so obviously you're gonna be biased towards him. Numbers aren't.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WTF? Never even heard of UZR. PLS GO. Making me feel inferior by producing an argument I've never even heard of and shiiiit....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ultimate zone rating bro montana.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rangers broadcaster having an evaluation after saying someone was on 5th base last night.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

According to Baseball-Reference Brett Lawrie has the best WAR in baseball. I know he is great defensiviely but to say he has the best War..eh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's why all these statistics are skewed and should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WAR is not just a defensive stat...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I actually know what that one is... *W*ins *A*bove *R*eplacement


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Brett Lawrie has been turning it up as of late. I have never really understood fully how they calculate WAR but I've always considered it a total outlook stat. Something that looks at offense and defence. Lawrie's defence is certainly fun to watch.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't usually watch Sox games...are the announcers always that whiny


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah Hawk Harrelson is awful.

And Lawries WAR is so high on BR because they love his D. Not nearly that close on Fangraphs (the site I prefer to use since it includes UZR as their defensive metric).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Evilerk said:


> I don't usually watch Sox games...are the announcers always that whiny


Hawk had a total meltdown regarding an umpire earlier in the year. It was pretty funny to listen to. He's easily the biggest homer announcer in the league. HE GONE

He's totally dejected when the other team scores too.

I like him though. Makes me laugh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

"2-1 bad guys, heading into the 5th. We'll be back."
"Stretch, get on back thurrr'! STREEEETCH! It will! You can put it on the BOARD, YEEEEEES!"
"Don't stop now, boooooooys!"
"Can a corn."

- HAWK


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Seeing Papi run the bases is hilarious. I love him though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I always loved watching Mike Piazza run the bases near the end of his career.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bout' time the Sox won a game. They've lost the last 5 series since running off 9 in a row. Floyd pitched as well as it can be considered seeing as he faced the Cubs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Went to my first Red Sox game since 2002 tonight. Hot as fuck but a really fun game regardless. Forgot how awesome the atmosphere was since I was only 10 last time I went.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Brett Lawrie failed defensively at second coming up in the minors. Find it hard to believe that he can all of a sudden become one of the best defenders in baseball at third. I think the positive defensive metrics are largely due to small sample size. UZR, they say, should only be looked at across 3 years to truly get an accurate gauge of defensive talent. So I think Lawrie is playing slightly over his head, tho I do think he can be a good defender.

Also, Fangraphs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Baseball-reference

Also, Hawk is the worst commentator in history


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> Brett Lawrie failed defensively at second coming up in the minors. Find it hard to believe that he can all of a sudden become one of the best defenders in baseball at third. I think the positive defensive metrics are largely due to small sample size. UZR, they say, should only be looked at across 3 years to truly get an accurate gauge of defensive talent. So I think Lawrie is playing slightly over his head, tho I do think he can be a good defender.
> 
> Also, Fangraphs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Baseball-reference
> 
> Also, Hawk is the worst commentator in history


Lawrie is tied with Moustakas for best WAR for 3B in AL on Fangraphs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fangraphs is the shit.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TomahawkJock said:


> Lawrie is tied with Moustakas for best WAR for 3B in AL on Fangraphs.


Literally has nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals are fucking hitting the ball.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

At least Ike Davis is hitting home runs now. Average is still somehow going down but HRs is more than the nothing he's done all season. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Awesome comeback for the Angels tonight, Trout went beast on the dodgers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think we might need to start saying that the beast went Trout.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants survived an awful first inning by Lincecum (gave up 3 runs). Scored 4 runs in the ninth to win 5-4. Very exciting finish.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> *Giants survived an awful first inning by Lincecum (gave up 3 runs)*. Scored 4 runs in the ninth to win 5-4. Very exciting finish.


Same for the Angels tonight, thank God the offence bailed out Haren.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

While Tim's first part of that 1st inning was awful, it suddenly seemed to click on for him as he totally dominated three batters in a row, striking them all out. He didn't allow another hit for the rest of the game, and only walked two, while striking out 5 more. He might be in the process of turning things around. It's the best I've seen him look this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

We all knew he'd turn it around eventually. He's far too talented not to. That pitching will be dominant when he's fully back to form. Cain - Lincicum - Bumgarner - Vogelsong oh my oh my. Zito hardly even matters when you got those 4.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yep, if Lincecum rights the ship that's a very scary post season rotation. Vogelsong is still kinda a question mark, but he hasn't really shown many signs of breaking down yet.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Shelby Miller, please improve your pitching in AAA and get yo ass in the Majors.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm stuck with Royals/Cards on MLBTV instead of Blue Jays/Marlins. 

Hearing that the White Sox are interested in trading for Kevin Youkilis. Mainly because of how awful Orlando Hudson is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The guy Hudson is replacing hasn't been that great yet either.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Royals Cards! Good to see Wainright pitching good again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> The guy Hudson is replacing hasn't been that great yet either.


True, but Youk is a clear upgrade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sure is.

Jays/Marlins has been a good pitching game today. Cecil with a nice start and Johnson was what you'd expect. Lawrie's been robbed a few times by nice plays. He deserves some better luck hereeeeee.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh god Ervin is on the mound tonight, gives us a good start Ervin, Haren sucked enough for the both of you yesterday.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Sure is.
> 
> Jays/Marlins has been a good pitching game today. Cecil with a nice start and Johnson was what you'd expect. Lawrie's been robbed a few times by nice plays. He deserves some better luck hereeeeee.


Standard Josh Johnson, no hitter through 4, but already losing at that point.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> While Tim's first part of that 1st inning was awful, it suddenly seemed to click on for him as he totally dominated three batters in a row, striking them all out. He didn't allow another hit for the rest of the game, and only walked two, while striking out 5 more. *He might be in the process of turning things around*. It's the best I've seen him look this season.


Yeah that's what the commentators speculated but personally I'm skeptical. I'll believe it when I see it. Timmy's been pissing me off a lot this season and it's gonna take a lot more than a hot performance after already giving up 3 runs for me to forgive him. :side:

Sure wish the Giants could hit like they did in the 9th every game though, hot damn. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well anytime Tim shows his old dominant form, you gotta wonder. 


As for that pitching duel in Miami...yeah RASMUS in the 9th.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RASMUS may just turn out ok after all.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So, Robin was going with a glorified 6 man rotation before Humber got hurt to allow Peavy and Sale an extra day's rest. It'll be interesting to see if they start Bruney or transition back towards a 5 man rotation.

EDIT: server problem. s0z for double post.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So, Robin was going with a glorified 6 man rotation before Humber got hurt to allow Peavy and Sale an extra day's rest. It'll be interesting to see if they start Bruney or transition back towards a 5 man rotation.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dont talk about Colby Rasmus around me. I am a Cardinals fan. He is a baby.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Sox giving Ortiz the day off, Youk gonna start at the 3rd and Middlebrooks to be DH.

I'd say Middlebrooks is 3th in my ranking for AL Rookie of the Year.

1. Trout
2. Yu Darvish
3. Middlebrooks
4. Wei-Yin Chen


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's a shame Darvish is eligible, imo, cause he was already a star in Japan. It's not like he's really a 'rookie', only by rule. 

Yu's great though, but still.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well this is his first year in the MLB, so yeah technically he is a rookie.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> The Sox giving Ortiz the day off, Youk gonna start at the 3rd and Middlebrooks to be DH.
> 
> I'd say Middlebrooks is 3th in my ranking for AL Rookie of the Year.
> 
> ...


I think the race depends on how both the LAA and BoSox finish. That should really distinguish between the two. Both Trout and Middlebrooks are on torrid paces.



Alcoholic said:


> It's a shame Darvish is eligible, imo, cause he was already a star in Japan. It's not like he's really a 'rookie', only by rule.
> 
> Yu's great though, but still.


I disagree entirely. YU should be considered a rookie. The level of competition in Japan is nothing like it is here in America. Not to mention a couple of other factors - Yu was used to pitching with an extra day or two rest than he gets over here in America, and he has to immerse himself in a whole new culture. Not accustomed to the schedule of 162 games, the demand on the body of pitching every 5th day, nor the truly Westernized environment puts him in a worse predicament than the American born prospects.

Considering all that, I'd say Yu is more of a rookie than anyone else and is far beyond the curve than say a Mike Trout, who was called up last year, failed miserably, but learned how to approach major league hitters.

EDIT: lawls, meant major league pitchers, not hitters in the Trout context. Excuse me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Saw this on ESPN, Middlebrook's last 5 games he's batting .714 with 5 HR's and 9 RBI's. Fucking awesome.

And when you look at Trout & Middlebrook's numbers for the year, their numbers are really similar.
Middlebrooks is batting .331 with 9 HR's and 33 RBI's, OPS of .960.
Trout is batting .337 with 7 HR's and 29 RBI's, OPS of .934.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Darvish is still pretty young, only 25, not like a 30 year old Ichiro winning ROY.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Notorious, marked for HERNANDEZ in your sig.

Middlebrooks has been epic though. Become one of my favorite Sox already and not just because I'm not a huge fan of the team this year. :side:

Buchholz on the DL. :sad:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

William Middlebrooks is the sole reason why that team is in contention in the AL East still. Only 5 games back, I believe. He's already Boston's best player. I'm waiting for Theo to shop Dempster to Boston when he gets off the DL.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> William Middlebrooks is the sole reason why that team is in contention in the AL East still. Only 5 games back, I believe. He's already Boston's best player. I'm waiting for Theo to shop Dempster to Boston when he gets off the DL.


I think the bullpen is a reason too, at the moment at least. Offensively he's the one doing most of the work right now though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Notorious, marked for HERNANDEZ in your sig.
> 
> Middlebrooks has been epic though. Become one of my favorite Sox already and not just because I'm not a huge fan of the team this year. :side:
> 
> Buchholz on the DL. :sad:


He had some type of infection, was in the hospital don't know if he's still in there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah, they did turn it around. Aceves was horrible to start the year but he's been a reclamation project and is throwing some great ball. There's other contributors like Big Papi' that have been consistent, but when Middlebrooks started seeing regular at bats when Youk went down, that's when Boston seemed to take off. Much like Trout being called up to the Angels. It infused some sort of intangible energy throughout the ball club or something.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> He had some type of infection, was in the hospital don't know if he's still in there.


Yeah, I guess it's intestinal bleeding. (N)



Maestro said:


> Yeah, they did turn it around. Aceves was horrible to start the year but he's been a reclamation project and is throwing some great ball. There's other contributors like Big Papi' that have been consistent, but when Middlebrooks started seeing regular at bats when Youk went down, that's when Boston seemed to take off. Much like Trout being called up to the Angels. It infused some sort of intangible energy throughout the ball club or something.


Agreed with you there. Been a really fun year for rookies so far.

I'm gonna give Salty some credit too. Almost every Sox fan I know gave up on that guy far too soon and he's actually producing quite well at the moment. I love Lavarnway and I can't wait to see him get called up but I'm really enjoying Salty's play recently.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Middlebrooks just recently got hot again. He hasn't been close to Trout's level of consistency. Middlebrooks will cool off again, while Trout will probably still be Trout.

Trout is far and away the rookie of the year. Can he even count as a rookie since he's played in the majors before this year?

As for Yu Darvish, just look at it as him pitching in the minors the past few years. He's a rookie, not used to MLB hitters. He has some control issues at times, but when he's on, yeah, he's pretty damn good. He needs to trust his stuff more I think. He might be wary of how good MLB hitters are so he dances around the zone seeing what he can and can't get away with. Or he's just off at times. It happens to the best of pitchers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

IIRC you have to had at least 130 at bats or at least 50 inning pitches, or had at least 45 days on the active roster to be ineligible for ROY.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Also nah Middlebrooks isn't the sole reason at all that Boston is still in it. Nava, Podsednik, Alives, Salty, and a few others I can't remember all stepped up to keep the hits rolling. Too bad Gonzalez is awol or Boston could be the most dangerous lineup in MLB. And this is without Jacoby Ellsbury.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

We've had this argument before. Give me the power hitter, slugger and run producer's value over the prototypical leadoff man. That entire Boston lineup is built around Middlebrooks. The Angels lineup is built around Pujols. Does that mean Trout can't hit 3rd or 4th when his speed evaporates and he matures? No. And unsustainable production? Middlebrooks has a hit in every game this year but 10 of the games he's played in.

And Pods, Nova, Avilles are all very mediocre players. Not even top 15 in their positions.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I can't wait till Ellsbury and Crawford get back.

That playoff push :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Beltran homered. Cardinals need to sign every older guy who people think are done with their career in terms of peaking and then he will instantly become good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> We've had this argument before. Give me the power hitter, slugger and run producer's value over the prototypical leadoff man. That entire Boston lineup is built around Middlebrooks. The Angels lineup is built around Pujols. Does that mean Trout can't hit 3rd or 4th when his speed evaporates and he matures? No. And unsustainable production? Middlebrooks has a hit in every game this year but 10 of the games he's played in.
> 
> And Pods, Nova, Avilles are all very mediocre players. Not even top 15 in their positions.


Stop thinking in fantasy baseball terms. I'm not saying Nava and Aviles are as good as Middlebrooks, I'm saying Middlebrooks being the sole reason Boston is still in it is wrong. Other guys have contributed a lot to Boston staying afloat.

Trout is more than a leadoff man. You do watch him right? He's incredible in the field, far better than Middlebrooks ever will be at 3rd. Also Trout helps create RBI opportunities with his base running and good BA; plus he drives runs in since he's got almost 30 RBI so far. I can't even believe you'd think Middlebrooks compares to Trout really.

Boston's lineup is built around Papi and Gonzalez. lol @ it being built around MIddlebrooks. Look I like Will. He's gonna be a good to great player. You're really overrating him though since he's gotten hot again.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Come on Angels lets win this series yet again!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Marlins shell the Jays somehow, bottom of the line up Dobbinated today.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

2 run shot for Peter Bourjos! 2-2 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I wish Verno Wells would go away, its gonna suck when the Halos trade Bourjos.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Youkalis to the White Sox a done deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

For what? I wonder if Youk would've come through on that bases loaded fail just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



> David Kaplan of CSNChicago.com tweets the White Sox gave up pitcher Zach Stewart and a utility player. Heyman tweets the utility player is Brent Lillibridge. Stewart, a right-hander, has appeared in 18 games, including one start, for the White Sox. Stewart has a 6.00 ERA, 4.8 K/0, and 1.2 BB/9 this season. The 25-year-old was acquired last year by the White Sox from the Blue Jays in the Edwin Jackson trade.


LINK

Is what's being reported now, not expected to be announced until after the white sox finish their game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah Hawk just said there'd be an announcement after the game so this is legit for sure. I wonder what the split on Youk's contract will be.

I'm not sure this improves the Chisox that much, but Youk is better than Hudson, that's for sure.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The next interesting shoe to drop should be Kurt Suzuki, the A's catcher. Rays, White Sox, Angels, Mets, Marlins, and Pirates are who I've seen attached.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Stop thinking in fantasy baseball terms. I'm not saying Nava and Aviles are as good as Middlebrooks, I'm saying Middlebrooks being the sole reason Boston is still in it is wrong. Other guys have contributed a lot to Boston staying afloat.
> 
> Trout is more than a leadoff man. You do watch him right? He's incredible in the field, far better than Middlebrooks ever will be at 3rd. Also Trout helps create RBI opportunities with his base running and good BA; plus he drives runs in since he's got almost 30 RBI so far. I can't even believe you'd think Middlebrooks compares to Trout really.
> 
> Boston's lineup is built around Papi and Gonzalez. lol @ it being built around MIddlebrooks. Look I like Will. He's gonna be a good to great player. You're really overrating him though since he's gotten hot again.


Bro... Please. You haven't watched baseball in five years prior to this season. Show me some statistics that back your claims up. Middlebrooks numbers are greater than Trout's offensively and the impact has been the same between the two. You're just speaking from a point of bias cause you're on Trout's nuts. Do you at least have some proof that he's a better fielder than Will? And how the fuck are you comparing the hot corner to a CF anyways? Better numbers, less games, both have ignitied teams...

Built around Papi and Adrian? What's Adrian hitting these days? 6th and 7th? Lolz pls go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOL last five years? Both just came up to the majors full time this year.

I'm not comparing CF to 3rd, I'm saying Trout has more of an impact in the position he plays.

Trout clearly has affected his team more than Middlebrooks, who hasn't even played that much. Trout has been every day, all day. Middlebrooks's RBI are also kind inflated because he's hit homers with a lot runners on. This doesn't mean he sucks which I'm sure you'll think that's what I'm saying.

Doesn't matter what Adrian is hitting these days. They got him to be the guy along with Papi. The fact he sucks is irrelevant.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

More generalities from MrMister... shocking. "Trout is clearly having a larger impact, the team is built around him, and he's a much better fielder at his position than Middlebrooks is at his."

...

With no evidence to back up your claims. At least PP and that tomahawk guy can put a finger on what's going on and then back it up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's playing more. And look what's happened with the Angels (bullpen has been incredible too). MIddlebrooks hasn't played full time. Pretty easy to see.

Never said the Angels built around Trout.


At any rate, I called you on your bullshit that Middlebrooks is the sole reason the Bosox have stayed in it. You're still wrong about that and always will be.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



InYourFace said:


> 2 run shot for Peter Bourjos! 2-2 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I wish Verno Wells would go away, its gonna suck when the Halos trade Bourjos.


They have no reason to trade Bourjas at the moment. 33 year old Vernon Wells, 36 year old Torii Hunter. Torii's contract is up this year. Their outfield should be Trumbo - Trout - Bourjas for the next 8 years (or so).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> He's playing more. And look what's happened with the Angels (bullpen has been incredible too). MIddlebrooks hasn't played full time. Pretty easy to see.
> 
> Never said the Angels built around Trout.
> 
> ...


The Sox weren't in it prior to him. They were 12 games back 30 games in. You didn't really call me out on anything other than being a baby and saying "Trout is the better power ranger!! Middlebrooks doesn't play everyday!" Newsflash: Boston moved an instrumental part of their franchise to make room for him. 

So, unfounded claims with no data to back your stats up. Lost credibility when you said Pods, Nava, and Avilles have been the glue of the team with the offense being built around a guy who is hitting 6th or 7th in the lineup.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Maestro are you looking at Podsednik, Nava and Avilles at anything other than face value? How aware are you of their contributions? 

For the record as well, Nava leads them team in WAR, followed closely by Avilles and Ortiz.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Youkliss traded to Sox for Lillibridge and Stewart.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I am, but he's trying to denounce how good Middlebrooks has been by saying:

1. Trout is better (without any metrics to show me how, other than saying Trout has played more games, which, should support my claims considering Middlebrooks is on par or better in every offensive statistic except for stolen bases)
2. Saying Pods, Avilla, Salty, Nava and all these other jobbers have been more influential than Middlebrooks. And despite Middlebrooks hitting grand slams, beating out people for their jobs, and the entire Red Sox clubhouse saying that he's their best player, MrMister says nope, his contributions and statistics are inflated because he capitalizes on every at bat he has with RISP.

How do these hold water? The premise is totally off base here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't think he at any point has said anything about how good Middlebrooks is other than in relative terms compared to Trout which says far more about Trout than it does Middlebrooks. Not being better does not = sucks. All he has said is Trout has contributed more to Angels wins than Middlebrooks does to Boston wins. Metrics support it too. Check out fangraphs if you want to see for yourself. I don't really know what you want here. Last time we used metrics you said you can't always use metrics, now you want metrics. I DUNNO WHAT TO TELL YA.

EDIT:

Correction: I shouldn't say all he has said, more like his main point.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lolz. I don't want them from YOU. I want them from the guy who is trying to argue with me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If they do trade Bourjous, the Marlins would happily take him for the right price.

Also, The red Sox picking up 5.5 mil of Youk's contract.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Correction: I shouldn't say all he has said, more like his main point. I will stay out of it from now on though. Go at it boys.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You're not even dumb Flex, so I don't why you're being that way. Forget the Trout argument. It's pointless since we need to see what both have done at season's end. Looking now is too small of a sample.

I never said Aviles and guys like him have been more important than Middlebrooks. I said Middlebrooks wasn't the sole reason Boston has stayed afloat despite all these injuries. Other players have contributed greatly. Cody Ross is another guy that's been huge despite going on the DL. Just so happens he jacked two homers and drove in 5 today. STATS

I'm not getting stats because I don't want to look them up.

And yeah, Will Middlebrooks is good. I actually explicitly said this. Boston is a few games above .500 because the entire lineup has been hitting well. They've scored well over 300 runs. Gonzalez could be better for sure and when he comes around and if Ellsbury comes back and doesn't go Chris Young, Boston is a scary scary team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's fine. I'll drop it. Carry on your merry way. Just don't try to hostilely dispute Middlebrooks being THE catalyst to the BOSOX turning this season around and not back it up with some JM or Perfect Poster made up stat of WAR. 

All I have to say is... WAR, WHOOOOOO. WHAT IS IT GOOD FOR? Absolutely NOTHING! kthx <3


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao

that is a great song


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> It's fine. I'll drop it. Carry on your merry way. Just don't try to hostilely dispute Middlebrooks being THE catalyst to the BOSOX turning this season around and not back it up with some JM or Perfect Poster made up stat of WAR.
> 
> All I have to say is... WAR, WHOOOOOO. WHAT IS IT GOOD FOR? Absolutely NOTHING! kthx <3


Ok.

Thoughts on Youk in Chicago?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

My best wishes go out to Youk, he had a good 8 year run here in Boston.

I agree with what Flex said about Middlebrooks being the catalyst for the Sox turning the season around btw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

DAT FRIERI


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TomahawkJock said:


> Dont talk about Colby Rasmus around me. I am a Cardinals fan. He is a baby.


Lived in St. Louis for a few years. Most loyal fans in baseball, but not the brightest bunch. Below average in terms of general baseball knowledge, imho.

Also, Tony La Russa is the most overrated manager in history. He sucks. He tried so hard to blow that WS for the Cardinals. Only, he got outdone by the great Ron Washington. He got in a cry baby fight with Rasmus and muscled him outta St. Louis. Prima donna.

Also, is it too late to join the Trout-Middlebrooks debate? Don't want to beat a dead horse but I'll throw out plenty of stats and won't use WAR, which I agree is overused.

Also, WAR is pronounced like it rhymes with car or bar :side:


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

sorry double post.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No need for the stats. Trout >

It takes less than a minute of comparing them to realize this. Oh Trout leading the AL in steals. I see. Small sample size though. 

Here's a better comparison. Lawrie vs Middlebrooks.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No matter how Rasmus was traded, we became a better team afterwards. Jon Jay has played excellent since the Rasmus trade and Colby hasnt really caught fire till now. I liked Colby till I found out about the whole La Russa fight. I was kind of confused when he got traded. Was one of my favorite players at the time. Seen him rise through the minors. I live in the Springfield area so I see some Cardinal AA games. Have seen Craig, Rasmus and Adams play there. Pretty cool.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What was this LaRussa/Rasmus fight about?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The trading has begun. It will be sooner than later that Dempster, Garza, and possibly LaHair, Barney, and (Heaven please) Soriano will be traded too. Rizzo possibly coming up Tuesday.

Honestly, love what Theo has done so far. Cub fans are fucking impatient though, but how can you blame them?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

This thread keeps fucking up on my computer for some reason.

It says WallofShame had the last post before me but in the forum, it said timefly does. Idk wtf is going on.



MrMister said:


> What was this LaRussa/Rasmus fight about?


Rasmus didnt listen to any of the coaches. He was playing bad so La Russa didnt start him as much and Rasmus got pissed and just zoned out the coaching staff.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Ok.
> 
> Thoughts on Youk in Chicago?


Major upgrade at the plate from Morel and O-DAWG. The ChiSox have the worst OPS from their third basemen at something like .400. The second worse is nearly 150-200 points higher. Makes them a much better team but being honest, Youk is a middle of the pack, pedestrian 3B in baseball these days. We'll take it, but it won't solve everything.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So their lineup is usually:

De Aza
Beckham
DONKEY
Konerko
Rios
AJ
Viciedo
Ramirez
9 hole

Seems like Youk would go all the way down to the 8 slot, or maybe between AJ and Viciedo. I don't see him going into any slot above Rios, so he'll be a bottom of the order guy. This is until he can show he can hit better that is.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I can see him batting second but Gordon has had a good year and as the organization knows, Beckham is mentally fragile, delicate and needs to be handled with care. Prior to this year, he was putrid at the plate. Things turned around when Robin told him that his livelihood doesn't depend on him thinking he NEEDS to get a hit every at bat. Stopped pressing, having fun, etc,.

It'll be interesting to see where Robin puts him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

How's the White Sox catcher slot looking vs what Suzuki delivers?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

AJ is having a career year. Does a good job calling the game and plays solid D. I see no reason to upgrade that position. Kenny will go get another starting pitcher before a catcher.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pyrzynzki's still playing?!?! Thought he retired years ago.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> They have no reason to trade Bourjas at the moment. 33 year old Vernon Wells, 36 year old Torii Hunter. Torii's contract is up this year. Their outfield should be Trumbo - Trout - Bourjas for the next 8 years (or so).


Thats what im hoping for, id rather the Angels trade Kole Kalhoun then Bourjos.

Any chance you want Wells back JM?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rizzo is playing tonight, I heard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



InYourFace said:


> Thats what im hoping for, id rather the Angels trade Kole Kalhoun then Bourjos.
> 
> Any chance you want Wells back JM?


Not in a million years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> Rizzo is playing tonight, I heard.


I thought it was tomorrow.

Shame he's debuting against the Mets regardless. :sad:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You might be right. They officially called him up around noon. Now I'm hearing on WGN 720 that he'll sit tonight against Santana and play tomorrow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm really interested in watching him. I didn't know much about him when the Sox traded him but I've been following his AAA numbers and he was tearing up down there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He was putrid in the Bigs last season. He's got to succeed, though. You can't be that good in the minors, then bat .141 with 1 HR and 9 RBI in 128 AB like he did the previous year. That was in San Diego, however.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rizzo is not in the lineup tonight. Makes sense to wait until Tuesday since Johan is a lefty.

I'm looking forward to seeing him play. I'm sure part of his struggles were due to Petco, but most was probably just being overwhelmed. The Major League can eat you up and spit you out fast. Supposedly he's done some corrections to his swing, but we won't know until we see him in action.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants are 3 behind the Dodgers and start a 3-game series with them tonight. HYPED.

Why is the poll about a Reds player, btw? Does anyone besides LC care about the Reds?

Should be like: BEST PITCHER IN BASEBALL. And Matt Cain should WIN.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The poll was part of a separate thread that I merged with this thread.

Giants v Dodgers should be fun. I'd rather Kemp be playing, but yeah I'll be watching with Vin Scully calling the game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I keep meaning to delete that silly irrelevent poll but keep forgetting.

What positions has Rizzo been playing in the minors? He was first base last year and they certainly don't have an opening there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah, he's 1B. LaHair is moving to the OF.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Didn't realize LaHair was still first base. Thought they already moved him and they had some jobber at first base. Either way I was being sarcastic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah LaHair is in RF, and some jobber is at 1B until tomorrow. Rizzo coming up means no more CAMPANA, or even less of him. Dude weighs like a 150 lbs and looks like he's 14, but he can steal bases like mad. He's entertaining for sure.


Youkilis is batting 2nd and Beckham goes to the bottom of the order. Youk ain't even hitting though. Maybe Ventura thinks the new setting will ignite him? Eh, I don't think it's a good idea, but Ventura knows more than I do.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Campana is the major league leader since Bonafacio's been out for a month+ right? Bonafacio had 20 mid may.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

CAMPANA will still play most days I'm sure. Late inning defensive replacement (he's fast, I assume he's a good fielder) as well as pinch running/hitting. It's the NL after all, EVERYONE PLAYS. Even Greg Dobbs. Greg freakin Dobbs.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No Buster Posey tonight makes me sad. He's my favorite player. 

Deserves the break though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RASMUS. 

First ground ball to Middlebrooks after the trade is booted. Chants for Youk already :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> CAMPANA will still play most days I'm sure. Late inning defensive replacement (he's fast, I assume he's a good fielder) as well as pinch running/hitting. It's the NL after all, EVERYONE PLAYS. Even Greg Dobbs. Greg freakin Dobbs.


Someone got Dobbinated :troll


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Campana is the major league leader since Bonafacio's been out for a month+ right? Bonafacio had 20 mid may.


Yeah but CAMPANA isn't a full time player. Bonifacio was on a ridiculous pace though for sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Tigers batted around and put up a 5 spot in the first inning. I expect 2 hits the rest of the game and for them to lose 8-5...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rangers top of the order save Beltre is slumping and even Beltre couldn't get a hit with RISP. If Texas comes back it'll have to be the bottom of the order that does.

Grimm just got destroyed in that 1st inning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Alvarez leaves with an injury now. Wow. Inside of the elbow too. We all know what that could mean.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pedro? Bucs should have pushed Harder for Youk


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pedro? Really? The only Alvarez that matters is Henderson bro.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Is Romero the only Jays starter that hasn't been injured?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Rangers top of the order save Beltre is slumping and even Beltre couldn't get a hit with RISP. If Texas comes back it'll have to be the bottom of the order that does.
> 
> Grimm just got destroyed in that 1st inning.


Yeah I was being a bit cynical, but I am surprised at how well Porcello has pitched today, especially after the last time he pitched against them he lasted a whole 4 outs and got rocked. Although he certainly had some poor luck involved in that, he's pitched well. Hopefully he keeps it up for another 2-3 innings.



JM said:


> Pedro? Really? The only Alvarez that matters is Henderson bro.


Tbh I was thinking Pedro too. I mean, it's the Blue Jays. Nobody pays attention to them, not even their own country :bron


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Is Romero the only Jays starter that hasn't been injured?


We will see what happens with Alvarez but if he goes down then ya. They reported that he left for precautionary reasons following elbow soreness but they said the same thing about Drabek and he's getting TJS.



Perfect Poster said:


> Tbh I was thinking Pedro too. I mean, it's the Blue Jays. Nobody pays attention to them, not even their own country :bron


LIES LIES LIES ALL LIES


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah I was being a bit cynical, but I am surprised at how well Porcello has pitched today, especially after the last time he pitched against them he lasted a whole 4 outs and got rocked. Although he certainly had some poor luck involved in that, he's pitched well. Hopefully he keeps it up for another 2-3 innings.


It's not really Porcello, but he has been pretty good. Kinsler, Hamilton, and Young have been awful lately.

edit: I take it back. Porcello pitched a gem. He struck out key hitters in crucial situations.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> LIES LIES LIES ALL LIES


How many times have they made the playoffs since their last World Series almost 20 years ago? Oh right, it's 0. :bron2



MrMister said:


> It's not really Porcello, but he has been pretty good. Kinsler, Hamilton, and Young have been awful lately.


Rick deserves some credit. He's painted the corners pretty well and has struck out more guys then he normally does. He's stayed away from the big inning and the limited damage from their big bats. Sure the big bats of Texas haven't done jack but this is one of the better performances by Rick all year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> How many times have they made the playoffs since their last World Series almost 20 years ago? Oh right, it's 0. :bron2


The relevance between this statement and your previous statement is kinda absent bro.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> The relevance between this statement and your previous statement is kinda absent bro.


I was trying to tie in that nobody cares about them because they haven't been relevant, but yeah that was kinda out there.

In other news, Austin Jackson should be an all-star. Really the fans are voting for the wrong Tiger. Prince hasn't really played all star capable but will likely make it in, but AJax has been great both offensively and defensively and should be one of the guys voted in by his peers. He missed some time with injury but he still is the 4th best OF in the AL in WAR (yes you fuckers will learn to accept that stat) has a 155 wRC+ and .401 wOBA. If he doesn't get invited it will be a shame.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WAR isn't really relavent for All-Star voting. We all know they only look at offence. He is having a good offensive year though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



> MLB franchises with the longest current postseason drought
> Seasons Team Last appearance
> 30 Washington Nationals 1981 NLCS (as the Montreal Expos)
> 26 Kansas City Royals 1985 World Series
> ...


Same category as the Pirates, Royals, and Nats 8*D


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:mark: Giants stomped the Dodgers tonight. Great game by Zito. Now do it two more times please and thanks. (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PANDA broke loose tonight. I'm hoping tomorrow is a closer game with Kershaw and Vogelsong on the mound.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That'll be a great match-up. I'm also interested to see how Lincecum does on Wednesday. I want to believe he is turning things around but I need to see it happen. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tim goes against Billingsley, who is a meltdown waiting to happen. If he can pitch like he did against Oakland when he mowed down three straight in the 1st and beyond, he'll get that elusive win. But yeah will he?

Vin Scully mentioned that Lincecum had gained 30 lbs last year (or in this off season can't remember now) to try to get stronger. Unfortunately the extra weight only made him fatigue easier. Now apparently he's lost the weight and this could be part of why he's struggled so far this season at times. His body is all out of sorts or some shit.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals are hitting the ball! And their pitching still is average...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOL at Obama joking about the Youk trade in Boston and getting the boo birds.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Blue Jays signed Jamie Moyer to a minor league deal, he might get called up for a spot start.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well the Jays are a bit desperate for pitching atm. I wouldn't expect much out of him though. They'll probably be heavily involved in trade talks featuring Dempster/Garza/Hamels/Greinke (last two are on their final years of their deals). They have a good farm system as far as I've remembered.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Strictly from a selfish fantasy standpoint, I'd want Hamels on the Blue Jays. Superior run support there no question, but hmmm...much tougher division and it's the AL. Second thought stay on the Phillies please. Hamels and Grienke would take more than Dempster and Garza obviously.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Even Ricky RO has been average this year. Quite a hittable ace.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah it depends on Alvarez's condition and what they're willing to give up. Dempster would be the cheapest since he's 35 and on his final year, but is likely to bring the least value because he's pitched in the NL his entire career and moving from the NL Central to AL East would be no walk in the park.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hamels plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What do you think the Jays would or should give up for Hamels?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

EDWIN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Snider, d'arnauld. Whoever.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anibal Sanchez could also be available if it was for a pitcher under more team control, even Josh Johnson and Nolasco are only signed through 2013.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

As long as its not Gose or heccevaria I'm not much fussed on which of the minor leaguers go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rizzo in the 3 hole tonight. 0/3 with a walk and I won't cry.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Great pitching match-up of Kershaw vs Vogelsong in San Francisco tonight. Hype.

#BEATLA


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I want 4/4 with 4 grand slams from Brandon Belt. That would really trash Kershaw's ERA.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Never like Vogelsong, still think he's a flash in the pan :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Strictly from a selfish fantasy standpoint, I'd want Hamels on the Blue Jays. Superior run support there no question, but hmmm...much tougher division and it's the AL. Second thought stay on the Phillies please. Hamels and Grienke would take more than Dempster and Garza obviously.





MrMister said:


> Rizzo in the 3 hole tonight. 0/3 with a walk and I won't cry.





MrMister said:


> I want 4/4 with 4 grand slams from Brandon Belt. That would really trash Kershaw's ERA.


This isn't the Fantasy Baseball thread, ****. WRONG THREAD. STOP LOOKING AT EVERYTHING AT FACE VALUE. Don't think fantasy numbers!

But yeah, anxiously anticipating Rizzo's debut for the North siders. Everyone expects him to be the savior around the Chicagoland area.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Made me laugh. 

It'll be fun until he sucks which hopefully doesn't actually start tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There's a reason people keep trading Rizzo :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

FUARK. In his last 9 plate appearances against Gavin Floyd, Mauer is 9/9 with 3 triples and 2 HR's. Not a good omen heading into tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What is the bust probability on Rizzo? 47%?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Since he's a Cub, it's probably higher than 47%.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I was thinking the same thing. Could be the next Willy Mo Pena.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Keith Law has him as the 57th best prospect (or something like that) but the best in the Cubs' system, which shows how depleted and run down this organization is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rizzo is 36 on the Law list I just looked at.

Speaking of that, I wonder how Profar is ever going to play in Texas. I guess wait til Beltre retires, but Beltre could last at least two to three more years. Profar is really young so maybe that's perfect timing. Or deal Andrus? Fuck that.

Oh shit Martin Perez is rated pretty high. He just got the call up too. Hmmm.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

All this Rizzo talk, what about BAUER? Anyone excited for his debut?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sure. I'm more :mark: for Perez if he's indeed this good. No clue if he'll be bullpen or a starter though. Seems really rude to thrust a SP into Arlington. They might have ruined Grimm's life last night lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I wonder if the Jays are going to continue to try to work D'Arnaud in at first base here and there in AAA. He's their most MLB ready prospect but it's not like Arencebia is going anywhere soon with the improvements he's made behind the plate this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Alex Cobb throwing a complete game giving up 8 Runs yesterday. :westbrook2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Must have been pretty demoralizing. We know you suck tonight Alex but our bullpen is tired. Can ya just take one for the team?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Did he at least give up the 8 early and settle in, or was the 8 spread out over the entire game? I guess it's good he only gave up 8. Grimm might've given up 30 had he stayed in the game.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Rizzo is 36 on the Law list I just looked at.
> 
> Speaking of that, I wonder how Profar is ever going to play in Texas. I guess wait til Beltre retires, but Beltre could last at least two to three more years. Profar is really young so maybe that's perfect timing. Or deal Andrus? Fuck that.
> 
> Oh shit Martin Perez is rated pretty high. He just got the call up too. Hmmm.


Oh. I was looking at that preseason so things certainly could have changed.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Rizzo is 36 on the Law list I just looked at.
> 
> Speaking of that, I wonder how Profar is ever going to play in Texas. I guess wait til Beltre retires, but Beltre could last at least two to three more years. Profar is really young so maybe that's perfect timing. Or deal Andrus? Fuck that.
> 
> Oh shit Martin Perez is rated pretty high. He just got the call up too. Hmmm.


I predict they will move Kinsler to the outfield and put Profar at 2nd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Estrada has 12 strikeouts against the Reds through 5 and 2/3 but the Reds are leading 3-0 on a Jay Bruce three run homer and Arroyo has a no-hitter through six. :mark:*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ugh another no hitter going deep. Such a common occurrence nowadays, sad.

EDIT: In more important news, Prince Fielder is already halfway to a cycle. Wonder how he's gonna get that triple... :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Davis just threw a rope to get Pedroia at the plate. DON'T RUN ON ME BOY.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Thank god the no-no got broken up. We don't need to see bums like Bronson Arroyo get them. I'm still disappointed HUMBER somehow got one then has sucked balls since.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels killing it right now, Bourjos with another homer.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I know the Tigers have some glaring needs in the everyday spots (2B, RF, DH) but I still think another pitcher needs to be added. I like our front 4 to hold the fort but Smyly has hit a wall his last few starts and really shouldn't be relied on throwing 150+ innings as a rookie. Ideally Dempster would be the best fit since the AL Central = lolz, he'd be cheapest, and he wouldn't have a huge role to fill (back of rotation guy). Some hitting pickups are needed since Young and Boesch are awful, but Smyly is probably already 1/2 done with his season (13th start) and depth is always nice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dammit Bronson. :sad:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lettuce be real tea... Alex Rios has been the MVP of the Chicago White Sox this year. If they only take one Sox, it should be Rios, then Sale, then Dunn.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What's he done that's so spectacular? 

Most improved maybe but wuttttttt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I like Alex Rios because he's playing well on my fantasy team.

I'm a big PAULSTAR Konerko fan tho.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Sorry I jinxed ya Bronson :hayden

Good win and much needed win for the Reds who have now taken two in a row from the Brewers.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Alexei imo.

Yeah Rios has come on nicely since around mid May or so. You know better than me, but he started pretty bad. Since he woke up, he's pretty clutch with the bat and has some outstanding run saving catches. It's gotta be Sale though in all seriousness. He's been incredibly dominant at times.

Rizzo looks kinda good in this game.


edit: And by "it's gotta be Sale", I mean the minimum one All Star they get. Not sure about MVP or most improved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He really shouldn't get most improved either lulz. Dunn gets that by default after last year. It's nice to see things finally coming together for Rios though. Being a former Jay and all.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sale
Konerko
Peavy
Dunn
Rios

In that order, for me.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wtf was up with the forward roll from Chapman after the save? Seemed very out of place.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He decided to be a tool box I guess.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ronald motherfucking McDonald threw out the first pitch today in the Rangers/Tigers game. Didn't even make it to the dirt :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> What's he done that's so spectacular?
> 
> Most improved maybe but wuttttttt.


Everything. He's hit the ball hard since the beginning of May. Even his 0-7 slumps are line drives to the warning track or bloop singles that should fall. Timely hitting, using the whole field, staying on the ball, playing a great RF, hits the cut off man pretty consistently (with the exception of yesterday's game). de Aza playing everyday in CF has really been a God send for Rios.



Brye said:


> I like Alex Rios because he's playing well on my fantasy team.
> 
> I'm a big PAULSTAR Konerko fan tho.


Konerko has been pretty bad by his standards. His numbers are super because of that 12-18 game stretch he went on after being plunked in the eye by Samardzija, but really, all of the run production and key hits have come through 1) AJ; 2) Rios; 3) Dunn; 4) Konerko, which is quite weird.



MrMister said:


> Alexei imo.
> 
> Yeah Rios has come on nicely since around mid May or so. You know better than me, but he started pretty bad. Since he woke up, he's pretty clutch with the bat and has some outstanding run saving catches. It's gotta be Sale though in all seriousness. He's been incredibly dominant at times.
> 
> ...


That's one thing I won't try guessing: weighing a player who plays 155 games a season vs. a guy who will start 30-32 games. Hard to say. 



JM said:


> He really shouldn't get most improved either lulz. Dunn gets that by default after last year. It's nice to see things finally coming together for Rios though. Being a former Jay and all.


Rios' season will be overlooked because of how miserable and catastrophic of a season Dunn had last year. Agreed.



Perfect Poster said:


> Sale
> Konerko
> Peavy
> Dunn
> ...


LOL no. Congratulations, you lose.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> LOL no. Congratulations, you lose.


notsrifsrs

Konerko's slash line: .337/.415/.556, .414 wOBA, 162 wRC+ 2.2 WAR
Dunns slash line: .212/.358/.522, .375 wOBA, 134 wRC+, 1.4 WAR
Rios slash line: .294/.333/.468, .346 wOBA, 115 wRC+, 1.7 WAR

You're gonna tell me Rios is the MVP over those two?.. REALLY? Plz go. You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You really going to use your gay boy, geeky metrics again? Watch some games when they aren't sweeping the Tigers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> You really going to use your gay boy, geeky metrics again? Watch some games when they aren't sweeping the Tigers.


aka "I'm wrong and have no comeback so I'll resort to a terrible insult". Thanks for clearing that up with me pal. It's ok.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Maestro you make me laugh.

You want metrics when you don't get them and you don't want them when you do.

CONSISTENCY AT IT'S FINEST.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh yeah, Sox and Tigers have split so far 4-4, with no sweeps in the series. Nice fail again bro :bron2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> aka "I'm wrong and have no comeback so I'll resort to a terrible insult". Thanks for clearing that up with me pal. It's ok.


I don't read into stats too much so I can't tell you too much about them other than the typical 20th century stats before all these saber metrics came to life.

All I'm saying is Konerko hasn't been great. He's been average. Slump here, 7 game hitting streak there. Slump here, plunked in face, 18 game terror. Wrist surgery here, major slump NOW. Average is good but Rios has more timely hits and as many XBH. Konerko hits a lot of singles and hasn't been as reliable as Rios.

As far as Dunn, there's something to be said about being top five in the categories like HR's, RB's, BB's, OPS, Slugging, WAR, WZOBOAJ (a PP made up stat), but let's take into account how often he can't make contact with the damn ball in crucial situations where he needs to move the runner to the next base, hit a sac fly RBI, or simply get on base with a hit. If it's not a HR, it's a SO. And if it's not a SO, it's a BB (which doesn't get the job done).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I actually agree with Maestro here. The stats aren't telling the whole story. I've watched a lot of White Sox and Rios has been major player. Don't know about slam dunk MVP, but Rios is a big deal on this team. Another thing those stats don't show is his play in RF. 

edit: Actually maybe the WAR and wRC does. Still no clue what that shit is.

I do disagree that BB don't get the job done. They don't on their own, but nothing is done on its own in baseball. You need guys on base to score. This is only partially related to the topic which that ALEXEI is the GOATSOX.



Also...JOE NATHAN

Darvish is an interesting pitcher. Dude almost always starts shaky the last few starts (5 or so) but gets stronger as the game goes on.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> I don't read into stats too much so I can't tell you too much about them other than the typical 20th century stats before all these saber metrics came to life.
> 
> All I'm saying is Konerko hasn't been great. He's been average. Slump here, 7 game hitting streak there. Slump here, plunked in face, 18 game terror. Wrist surgery here, major slump NOW. Average is good but Rios has more timely hits and as many XBH. Konerko hits a lot of singles and hasn't been as reliable as Rios.


What? In a small sample size this has no water. 60-100 ABs in situational hitting doesn't tell us much at all. Konerko's hit a slump in June but everyone goes through them during seasons. Konerko's been by far and away their best hitter.



> As far as Dunn, there's something to be said about being top five in the categories like HR's, RB's, BB's, OPS, Slugging, WAR, WZOBOAJ (a PP made up stat), but let's take into account how often he can't make contact with the damn ball in crucial situations where he needs to move the runner to the next base, hit a sac fly RBI, or simply get on base with a hit. If it's not a HR, it's a SO. And if it's not a SO, it's a BB (which doesn't get the job done).


Considering that Dunn hits better with runners on base than not this argument as well doesn't hold much water. And :lmao at you trying to discredit the stats that go against your argument. I don't have to even use advanced stats like I did to prove my point that Dunn and Konerko have been better offensively than Rios. the slash line can tell me that.

But okay, your eyes explain the entire story. kthnx.

EDIT: while Rios has so far played above average defensively, RF is hardly a position where great defense is needed. If it was CF it'd be a different story, but RF is one of the lowest positions on the totem pole as far as defensive success is concerned (just above 1B and about equal with LF). Sure it's a nice thing to have, but offense > defense at that spot.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Darvish is an interesting pitcher. Dude almost always starts shaky the last few starts (5 or so) but gets stronger as the game goes on.


That's pretty much Dice K too except Dice K hasn't had the same success this year. First inning is always dreadful and then he gets going.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WTF is a slash line? GTFO with all this shit. I don't care. Why can't we just talk baseball without all this bullshit? HR's count in this situation, batting average counts here but in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't matter depending on the situation of the game. WAR is the league average of OPS = BLAH BLAH / SLUGGING * 0.42049209810, which obviously means Brett Lawrie is the MVP on the Blue Jays because he has the best WAR. Let's compare 3B to CF'ers and now say RF's aren't as valuable as CF'ers. WTF WTF WTF. FAP FAP FAP

Please, stop. My mind is blown and I can't keep track of all this discussion in here anymore.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

For the record, slash line is AVG/OBP/SLUG%.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> WTF is a slash line? GTFO with all this shit. I don't care. Why can't we just talk baseball without all this bullshit? HR's count in this situation, batting average counts here but in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't matter depending on the situation of the game. WAR is the league average of OPS = BLAH BLAH / SLUGGING * 0.42049209810, which obviously means Brett Lawrie is the MVP on the Blue Jays because he has the best WAR. Let's compare 3B to CF'ers and now say RF's aren't as valuable as CF'ers. WTF WTF WTF. FAP FAP FAP
> 
> Please, stop. My mind is blown and I can't keep track of all this discussion in here anymore.


:lmao alright I'm done. Sure Rios has had a fine year (I put him #5, no slight to him at all) but once someone disagrees and brings facts into it you just shun it away and say "LOL no Congratulations, you lose." w/e man. keep thinking Rios > Konerko and Dunn (first one isn't true and 2nd one is debatable at worst). I'm not saying it's all about numbers, but at least have something to back up your claim except subjective analysis.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*it was a double forward roll.... Ozzy Smith must be jealous. :side:*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:jordan2 Loving the way the Giants have been playing as of late. 

Now to see how TIMMY does tomorrow. I already told scrilla to stop selling him dat kush kush so hopefully he shows up to play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lincecum wins 5-2.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lmao at Obama thanking Boston for trading Youk to the White Sox. He got booed


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He should have known better.

You don't joke about the Red Sox in Boston. People are crazy about them in New England.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Baseball must be more important to him than the election.

I would have to agree with him. (Y)


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dunn might be one of the strongest hitters I've ever seen. Outside fastball a good 15 inches off the plate, hits the second deck to opposite field. Rios followed that up with a HR just below that same location. Oh yeah, nothing else is new. Sale is a horse. Danks and de Aza have supplied a couple of diving catches to help him out though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I always liked De Aza as a utility infielder from his time in Miami.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I liked his glove, he made some big plays in center in his short time here. Always root for an ex-Marlin to do well and it seems like he's having a decent year with the bat and on the bags as well. 

As for the current Marlins... :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss: ..way to ruin the good vibes going on in the city right now. The only good thing about them sucking Rosie O'Donnel ass juice are those 75 cent tickets to the games. Would rather having a winning product on the field then going to ten games for under ten bucks though..but w/e.

In other news... Cano is on fiyah. Them damn Yankees with the best record in baseball. Pettite suffered a broken ankle today though, and C.C. will miss his next 2 starts. LoL @ Tampa is now tied with Boston. Texas is hot too. Dat Darvish. Joe Nathan having a big bounce back season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lincecum is on his way back. Dominant performance on the mound, as he improved on his last start, which was also good despite those 3 runs early. The Dodgers without Ethier and Kemp are awful, but still, he's got to get his confidence back somehow.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sweeped and shut out in all 3 games. Pretty good team in San Fran. :cool2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Everyone probably needs to see Trout's leaping catch to rob JJ Hardy of a home run.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I've seen better but it was impressive just on how high he elevated. Crazy vertical jump. That guy is a once in a generation athlete.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

@CP, so happy to see Giants sweep loldodgers.

Trout got some mad height on that catch, so awesome.

Edit: What a great performance from the Angels tonight, weaver pitched good and the offense was on fire. Onto Toronto.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trout's catch was ridiculous.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

BRYCE


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

HELL YES! TANK with a big go ahead 3 run HR off of Robertson in the 9th. WAY BACK. PUT IT ON THE BOARD, WIMPY.

Don't stop now, boys!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What a game between Angels and Blue Jays, that last inning was so fucking tense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Gonna be some wild rides for the Rangers until they can get Scooter Feldman out of the lineup. Grimm is a total wild card and Oswalt doesn't have his finishing pitch/changeup tuned. So it's Darvish and Harrison that have to anchor the staff, and Harrison had back tightness last start.

Please just hit the crap out of the ball Texas.


Oh and De Aza's HR was a MONSTER. Had no clue he had that power. That's a once a season type thing I'm sure. Great win for the Good Guys.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants post their fourth consecutive shut-out with Madison Bumgarner only giving up one hit all game in a complete game shutout by him. :mark: 

Giants have won 6 of their last 7. :cool2 Usually we don't get hot until after the break.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There was any incidents in the Dodgers/Giants series this past weekend! :O


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ok so how does the MLB All-Star Game work?

Is it a pure fan vote for all the players or is it just the starters? I know the fans vote in the final player on each team, but was just wondering because I couldn't remember.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fans vote in starters, managers fill in the team, every team must be represented, and I believe SP who pitched the Sunday before are ineligible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ok yeah I knew every team had to be represented, was just wondering how the reserves are picked.

Thanks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Aaron Cook: Complete Game, Shutout, 80 pitches, 2 hits. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ugh, Jays destroyed Angels . Feel so bad for Garrett Richards.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Angels got Lawrie'd. It happens .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Michael still having no reMORSE~! :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Yeah there should be alot of Texas Ranger reserves on the team and rightfully so. :

Reds bounced back to get a win against those pesky Giants last night and have a 1-0 lead in the fifth today...but Latos is pitching for the Reds today and even though he had a great outing last game I don't completely trust the guy. He has alot of experience against the Giants however so that's a good thing. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Must say I love these Tiger retro unis. The orange trim around them is great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not sure what's going on with those Rays uniforms, but I will take the time to say Rays > Devil Rays as a team name.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Forgot it was Saturday. Didn't Fox used to always show a 1 PM game before? Unless it was a big rivalry.

And wtf at those Rays uniforms? :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah I don't know how the Rays can really have 'retro' unis from 1979. If they were gonna go retro should've went with their jerseys from like 15 years ago..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jim Thome traded to the Orioles for two prospects.

Astros trying to trade Carlos Lee to the Dodgers but Lee doesn't want to void his no-trade clause because he doesn't want to play for them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You guys jelly of Tampa's super-retro uniforms, eh?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No sir. I'm just wondering what alternate reality they wore them in 1979 is all. They 100% look like something from 79 for sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They didn't. They made them to go along with the retro theme every team is using tonight.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Man, Cardinals lost to the Pirates again. Buccos are legit this year I believe. Unlike last year where they had no pitching. Who thought AJ Burnett would be this good?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Those damn Rangers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well moving from the AL East to the NL Central helps very much.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Very true. Even though the Central does have the best hitter in baseball. Im interested to know how Burnett has fared against Votto. Im sad to see Lance Lynn quieting down this season. Hopefully he makes the All-Star game though. Deserving of it even though if hes not as legit as I once thought..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*McCutchen is a straight up BOSS. The Pirates being this good is alot of fun. Reds V Pirates for the rest of the year I hope!*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pirates will need to get some help offensively at the deadline. I know they've picked it up lately but Cutch just went down today (not sure how long he's out though) and everyone else is average/below average. Someone like Carlos Quentin could be a solid pickup for them, even with his injury history.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It remains to be seen for tomorrow, but McCutchen said he's fine and will not miss a start.

And yeah he's easily a top 5 guy I like to watch play this game. Not sure he can get NL MVP with Braun being Braun, but he should be in the discussion.

As for Pirates pitching, McDonald and Burnett have been really good. We know Burnett has had what it takes in the past, but this McDonald guy I'm not so sure about; watching him quite a few times he's been dominant in more than a few starts. He's been one of the best pitchers in the first half.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Alot of what McDonalds doing is legit. Over 8 K/9 and only 2.44 BB/9 along with a 2.96 FIP (top 10 in majors). He's been a bit fortunate on balls in play, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him sustain this kind of success the rest of the year.

Hopefully he does, my fantasy teams depend on it... :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If he's still sub 3 ERA, that probably can't last but sub 3.5 seems pretty possible. His stuff seems good enough to sustain that K rate from what I've seen and as long as he keeps the walks down the homers he'll definitely start yielding won't be back breaking. Nothing worse than walking one or two and then BAM, next guy goes yard for a 3 run shot. Ok, a grand slam would be worse, but it's a figure of speech.:side: So yeah, I agree he can be really good the second half.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sandoval, Kemp and Posey are NL All-Star Starters? Are you kidding me? They need to get rid of the fan voting.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Chipper vs Harper fan vote for the last spot, good move.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

AJax was robbed. Granderson didn't deserve it over him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

notsureifsrs you homer. Grandy provides a lot of the power in the NY lineup and will contend for the HR crown this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah how about the fact that Jacksons OPS is .945 while Grandersons is .857? Or the fact that Jackson has more than twice the WAR that Granderson has in 20 less games. Or that fact that his wRC+ and wOBA are much higher, and that he plays a better defense.

But no, I'm being a homer. gtfo fool. It's not like I'm suggesting Delmon Young makes the team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

tl;dr

Jackson was on the DL. And that team has sucked. Gotta take Granderson over him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The fact that Jackson missed so much time is what killed his chances, injured players don't get in unless they're super stars.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao No comeback yet again from Flex. It's not Jacksons fault they're still below .500. He's been their best positional player all year. If not playing as many games is your argumemnt, well, smh at you. Trout's played the same amount fo games and made it in.

Hell, put Trumbo in if you don't reward AJax. There's more deserving candidates than Granderson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Middlebrooks should've at least been on the final vote.

Such bullshit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao No comeback yet again from Flex. It's not Jacksons fault they're still below .500. He's been their best positional player all year. If not playing as many games is your argumemnt, well, smh at you. Trout's played the same amount fo games and made it in.
> 
> Hell, put Trumbo in if you don't reward AJax. There's more deserving candidates than Granderson.





Chainsaw Charlie said:


> The fact that Jackson missed so much time is what killed his chances, injured players don't get in unless they're super stars.


This is my argument. Injury + Yankees being the best team in baseball for quite some time.

I don't care about your OPS and WAR stats when you refuse to acknowledge how far superior Granderson is as a power hitter and run producer. You're like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't know why it's all pitchers there. I'd give it to Peavy from that list but I'd bet Darvish gets it due to being Japanese and all.

EDIT: Granderson hasn't been a superior power hitter this year. Jacksons Slug% .537, Granderson's .510. If you're just basing it off of HR's you're a moron. You refuse to acknowledge the cold hard facts. I'm not making these stats up. Saying that since Granderson is on the better team and Jackson was out for a bit (yet has as many games played as Trout who was named) is a dumbass remark. I'm not being stubborn, I just know that Granderson wasn't as deserving as Jackson or even Trumbo.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ah I see Trumbo did make it, my mistake.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jackson is a better overall player than Granderson. Far better average, far better fielder, strikes out far less. Granderson only has three more hits than Jackson and hes played almost twenty more games! Jacksons OPS is better, slugging is better. Give me Jackson this season any day. Hes a 5 tool player. All Granderson does is hit homers but thats all fans care about anymore it seems


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Stop the name calling. Come on. Argue with each other for sure, but name calling won't cut it.

So the starters I'm looking at doesn't include McCutchen or Braun in the outfield. Far more lulzy than Austin Jackson not making it. No CarGo either.


Granderson is a Yankee. Of course he'd get the nod over anyone else.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

EDWIN not representing the AL is far more of a snub than Jackson anyway.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Kemp making the team skews that a bit. If you're going to let guys in because they were hurt, Kemp doesn't deserve it since he's missed over half his teams games. Starters should've been Braun-Cutch-Beltran, but Melky was at least AS worthy.

EDIT: Lol they didn't need another DH. Ortiz and Dunn were more than enough.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I kind of feel as if Michael Bourn is a snub. Yeah he doesnt have all the fancy homer numbers but thats not his job. He is one helluva defender and his speed is outrageous. He would be a good lead off man for the NL. Maybe Im just overthinking the importance of defense in the All-Star game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

EDWIN's average is what? 70 points higher than Dunn's? 

It's a snub.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Should only be one DH. That's Papi. Edwin over Dunn though.

On second thought, Edwin not being on the team, if he's not (haven't seen the whole roster) is a serious omission. He's torn the ball to shreds the first half.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Stop the name calling. Come on. Argue with each other for sure, but name calling won't cut it.
> 
> So the starters I'm looking at doesn't include McCutchen or Braun in the outfield. Far more lulzy than Austin Jackson not making it. No CarGo either.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sticking up for me, MrMister. PP was starting to hurt me feelings.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Edwin has a bit of a stronger case than Dunn, but the omission just doesn't reach Jackson/Granderson level to me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well he was owning you, but insults ARE AGAINST THE RULES. AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO STILL CARES ABOUT THE RULES AROUND HERE?!?!!? /Walter Sobchak


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Was hoping Salty would make it but I'm actually glad he didn't. I'm more of a fan of them getting the rest over playing so since it's only Ortiz in the ASG, I'm happy. I never vote for Sox or Mets players.

For the final vote guys, I voted Darvish/Hill.

Disappointed in no Willingham though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

For the record as well, EDWIN has made 31 starts at first base this year. He's not an exclusive DH.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone else play MLB Beat The Streak? You pick a guy each day (or you can double down and take 2 but they both have to get a hit) and if your guy (guys) get a hit then you start a steak and keep it going. I just started playing, so far I've got...

Middlebrooks
Braun
Castro
Ichiro

And today I have Miggy & Melky.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Is it on MLB.com?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Is it on MLB.com?


Yep. (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nice. I'll take a look.

In other news, PLOUFFE is at is again.

Cano should have campaigned this guy onto the AL all-star team so he can be the MVP of the AL Homerun Derby squad.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It has to be guys on the All-Star team?

Also word coming out that Daniel Hudson will need Tommy John. Tough blow for the D'Backs. They're fortunate to have a pretty deep farm though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think so? Aren't only guys on the Allstar teams in the HR derby?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If so, here's the 8 I'd wanna see

AL:
Dunn, Bautista, Hamilton, Trumbo

NL:
Votto, Uggla, Stanton, Bruce


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

idk Hee Sop Choi did the HR derby in '05.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I know Hamilton is not participating in the HR Derby.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cano and Kemp are the HR derby captains. Kemp will be replaced though I assume? Either way, Captains are automatically in and they select 3 others to join them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cano will take Granderson, Swisher and Tex. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's already asked Bautista. They mentioned that before the Jays game today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'd like to see Cano, Bautista, Trumbo and Willingham for the AL. And then Stanton, Bruce, LaRoche and if Kemp isn't playing then Braun.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Cueto and Phillips not on the NL all-star team... :lmao lordy lordy.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Phillips looks to be the casualty of the "every team has one All Star" rule. Altuve is the lone Astro, and he has been stellar this season in his defense.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Donkey would wiff at one of the lobbed pitches if he were to be in the HR Derby.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Phillips should have been voted in over Uggla but the fans always make mistakes.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Kemp chooses Stanton, Beltran and CarGo for HR Derby team.

Kemp WILL participate in Derby but not in all star game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well that was an interesting series with the Reds, Giants split it 2-2. Exciting finish to today's game. Now the Giants have to go on the road against two strong teams in the Nationals and Pirates. Not too worried with the Dodgers on a 7 game losing streak and the Diamondbacks not showing a lot (unless you're the type to be impressed by a team sweeping the Cubs at home). 

Buster Posey, Melky Cabrera, Pablo Sandoval, and Matt Cain all making the All-Star game is pretty sweet. :cool2 Pablo probably shouldn't have made it but oh well, I love the guy.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> Well that was an interesting series with the Reds, Giants split it 2-2. Exciting finish to today's game. Now the Giants have to go on the road against two strong teams in the Nationals and Pirates. Not too worried with the Dodgers on a 7 game losing streak and the Diamondbacks not showing a lot (unless you're the type to be impressed by a team sweeping the Cubs at home).
> 
> Buster Posey, Melky Cabrera, Pablo Sandoval, and Matt Cain all making the All-Star game is pretty sweet. :cool2 Pablo probably shouldn't have made it but oh well, I love the guy.


I dont think he should start over Yadi or Ruiz. Posey that is


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Posey is awesome foo'.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Yeah Posey got it done today and it didn't surprise me in the slightest. Dude is just damn good.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tomahawk is right thought. Ruiz and Molina have been better than Posey this season.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Did they call any perfect games this season?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

...

Game calling is pretty much irrelevant for the all-star game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> ...
> 
> Game calling is pretty much irrelevant for the all-star game.


That's cool, I was just asking a question bro. No need to bust out dat ellipsis.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lulz, there's no need to pretend to be a girl on a wrestling forum either.

Anyway, if you have any actual claims as to why Posey should be the starter other than homer love let it be known.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Lulz, there's no need to pretend to be a girl on a wrestling forum either.


 Well that was a little out of nowhere. 



> Anyway, if you have any actual claims as to why Posey should be the starter other than homer love let it be known.


He's the better catcher. I don't care about the all-star game at all, I was just taking exception to the suggestion Ruiz and Molina have been better than Posey this season. Slightly better hitting the ball yes, but I'd take Posey as my catcher if I was pitching over the other two in a heartbeat. 

I'm happy for him that he got voted to his first all-star game. (Y) He deserves it. No doubt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's the better catcher based on what? 

Ruiz and Molina are having better years. That's it. Posey won the popularity contest, good for him. It doesn't change the fact that, although he's having a good season, there are players catchers having better seasons. You can take exception to that all you want but the raw numbers and metrics speak for themselves.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yadi is arguably the best catcher in baseball. Im not just saying this because Im a Cardinals fan. His defense is amazing. Best in the game. Hes having his best year hitting the ball. Hes only one homer away from tying his career high for homers in a season already. Im not sure Im a total believer in Ruiz yet but he does deserve to start in the AS game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Posey deserves it, but Yadi and Ruiz deserve it more this season. Posey is a top catcher, but this season Molina and Ruiz are better. Panda over Wright is BS too. Sandoval hasn't played the full season.

Also it's not a bad idea to take into account a player's 2nd half from the previous year as well as any post season heroics. Yadi > Posey here too, though Posey had the unfortunate injury.

That's why even as a Rangers fan I think Napoli deserves it over Mauer, Wieters, and AJ in the AL. Nap was incredible in the 2nd half and post season.


CAN'T BELIEVE NO ONE WILL GIVE ME A COURTESY POST SO I DON'T OMG DOUBLE POST


Ok, the MInnesota Twins can hit. I'm not saying they're the Yankees or Rangers or Angels here but they have some guys that can collectively ruin a pitcher's day. If only they could get some pitching they'd be a contender. Diamond and Liriano aren't horrible, but you need more than two decent starters.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sorry, but AJ deserved that spot ahead of both Wieters and Mauer. That was a pretty bad snub.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wieters yeah, but Mauer is in the running for a batting title this year. Nap, Mauer, AJ.

Plus, I wanna say Mauer is the lone Twin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If you want to see a long HR check out the one RASMUS just hit. Hit the facing of the 5th deck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dude is mashing pretty hard. Gonna check that HR now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

His swings have been really smooth lately. One of the nicest swings in baseball right now, imo.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> If you want to see a long HR check out the one RASMUS just hit. Hit the facing of the 5th deck.


4/10


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I guess that HR broke my MLBtv. It wasn't in highlights yet so I rewinded the game. THEN IT BROKE. wtf


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> 4/10


Quit the blind Rasmus love fool. Doesn't deserve anything more than a 3.5/10.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2012_07_02_kcamlb_tormlb_1&mode=gameday

You can see it in the video highlights there MrMister.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Do not speak of Rasmus! I miss the man. Although Jon Jay has done his job nicely as of late.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Chances are he doesn't miss St. Louis!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Is Josh Reddick seriously going to hit 40 HR?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Ok, the MInnesota Twins can hit. I'm not saying they're the Yankees or Rangers or Angels here but they have some guys that can collectively ruin a pitcher's day. If only they could get some pitching they'd be a contender. Diamond and Liriano aren't horrible, but you need more than two decent starters.


PLOUFFE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah PLOUFFE is definitely one of the Twins that can MASH.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Allen Craig is a beast. Nuff said. 13 Homers, 42 RBIs in 40 games.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Crazy stat of the day.... as of June 28th, Reds minor league star Billy Hamilton has 94 stolen bases on the year. :lmao FUCK!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WTF? :lmao:lmao

5 of Oakland's 6 RBIs are from former Red Sox players.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *Crazy stat of the day.... as of June 28th, Reds minor league star Billy Hamilton has 94 stolen bases on the year. :lmao FUCK!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That is incredible. Top ten call I've ever heard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Getting away from the cops speed? :lmao X a billion*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lol @ "racist". Funny call though.

Good to see the Diamondbacks and Dodgers both lose today. Giants have a tough couple of road series ahead before the break.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Actually Hamilton got his 100th steal today, he only had 103 all of last year. Has already equaled his walks from last year, and upped his BA 40 points. He's successfully stealing 2/3's of the time he reaches base. Not sure how, when he tries to steal 80% of the time he reaches base.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That is astounding. What level is he at again?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

High A, he's only 21 and started out of HS. Which means he should be up next September('13) if he makes the usual jump from AA to the Majors. Those stats were all moving up a level too. He's considered their #2 prospect of Mescaro the C who's in the majors, and is only the 12th man ever to steal 100 bases in the minors, and was thefirst to do it in 10 years last season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


>


LOL, I *just* heard that for the first time in Madden 12 a few weeks back. Apparently it's been in the last few Maddens, or since the actual call happened. I guess it's very rare to hear in Madden. When I first heard it I kinda did a pause. 

Oh and yeah the Marlins still suck. They swept the garbage ass Phillies but big deal. I'm still not buying that the top teams in the NL East can hang on to their leads though; and I'm not giving up on the Wild Card because as fucking shitty as we've been we can still make a run in either. Just hoping we don't play ourselves out by the beginning of August.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Of course that call was awesome. It was GUS MOTHERFUCKIN JOHNSON making the call. What CBS was doing letting him go so he didn't call some of the NCAA Tournament I'll never know.

Oh yeah, this is the MLB thread... the Marlins go crazy on offense today, and the two guys I got aren't even playing in the game :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*






*I have to post this two or three times a season :side:

his sinker looked like it was falling off the table but no one was hallucinating that. *


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nationals beat the Giants 9-3. CP is gotten to.

:kobe3


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ugh tough lost today, I had hope after Trout and Pujols came alive in the 5th. Haren needs to pick up his game, hate seeing him struggle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

We got trolled hard today Dub. Mine was an epic trolling.

I'm pretty concerned actually. We still gotta face this now white hot Chisox lineup two more times and then it's the Twins, a team that can RUIN pitchers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Twins have gotten hot recently too, weird. I hope this trolling stops but I think Ervin Santana has the start tomorrow


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



GOON said:


> Nationals beat the Giants 9-3. CP is gotten to.
> 
> :kobe3


LC and/or MrMister please issue "GOON" a warning and/or infraction for blatant trolling.

Lincecum was awful today. Our RISP hitting still sucks. I'm sad.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anybody going to post their first half awards?

AL MVP:
1. Cano
2. Hamilton
3. Trout

AL Cy Young
1. Verlander
2. Sale

AL Rookie of the Year
1. Trout
2. Darvish

AL Coach of the Year
1. Rockin' Robin Ventura

NL MVP:
1. Joey Votto
2. Ryan Braun
3. David Wright

NL Cy Young
1. Strasburg
2. Dickey
3. Cain

NL Rookie of the Year
1. Bryce Harper

NL Coach of the Year
1. Davey Johnson, WSH


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm similar to yours but I got Sale over Verlander and Hamilton over Cano and Trout. AL Rookie is too obvious. TROUT

In the NL Braun barely over McCutchen and Dickey as the best pitcher. Harper for the rookie works.

Don't care about the others.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

NL MVP:
1. Mike Stanton
2. Jose Reyes
3. Emilio Bonafacio

NL Cy Young
1. Buerhle
2. Sanchez
3. Johnson

NL Rookie of the Year
1. No one qualifies :side:

NL Coach of the Year
1. Ozzie Guillen

June: 4-1 vs Phillies, 4 wins vs everyone else, I'll take it. Fuck the Phillies.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Zambrano dude.

And why the hatred for Hanley?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Big Z's been getting lit up of late. Don't hate Hanley, just think there's been better performances. We'd still be in this thing if Bonafacio hadn't sprained his thumb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah Zambrano is terrible. I was kinda making fun of him without actually doing it.

Anibal has had his problems too. Not sure about Buerhle, but I know Johnson turned it around.

I take it back. If Oswalt is the standard of terrible, and he is, then Z has just been pretty bad.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I'm similar to yours but I got Sale over Verlander and Hamilton over Cano and Trout. AL Rookie is too obvious. TROUT
> 
> In the NL Braun barely over McCutchen and Dickey as the best pitcher. Harper for the rookie works.
> 
> Don't care about the others.



Cool, forgot about McCutchen. Kid is a stud. And Verlander's stats are pretty much identical to what they were last year, but he just doesn't have the wins to show for it. Here's a stat for you:

Heading into tonight's start, Verlander will have 1 more start than Sale, but has already pitched 20 innings more than him. That boggles my mind. Quite the work horse.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They only started stretching out Sale in past 5 or 6 starts I think. Plus he had that week or so span where he was the closer, no he's back to being a starter. That messed him up a bit.

Still, this doesn't mean Verlander isn't the best pitcher going today. He is. I'm just giving Sale the nod because he's been amazing so far. Pretty much unhittable. I mean Verlander is winning the actual Cy Young, so I'll give Sale the midway mark nod.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

AL MVP: Hamilton
AL CY: Verlander
AL ROY: Trout
NL MVP: Votto
NL CY: Dickey
NL ROY: Wade Miley


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> They only started stretching out Sale in past 5 or 6 starts I think. Plus he had that week or so span where he was the closer, no he's back to being a starter. That messed him up a bit.
> 
> Still, this doesn't mean Verlander isn't the best pitcher going today. He is. I'm just giving Sale the nod because he's been amazing so far. Pretty much unhittable. I mean Verlander is winning the actual Cy Young, so I'll give Sale the midway mark nod.


He's only essentially missed 1 start and they've pitched him and Peavy on 6 days rest the last two (which I'm not sure that does anything to limit his innings, honestly). 


I'd be pleased if Sale won as a homer. Just found it astonishing that Verlander goes out there 7-9 innings nearly every damn game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah man. His stamina and durability is amazing, not to mention his skill, etc. There is absolutely no question.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He has 59 straight starts of 6+ innings. Most since Steve Carlton.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nationals 9, Giants 4.

GOON's Nationals win the series and prove their superiority over CP's Giants.

CP gotten to. GOON wins this round. :kobe3


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I AM BEING TROLLED AND THE MODS DO NOTHING :hayden

Yeah the Giants aren't showing me a lot right now.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't worry. I'm *SURE* the Giants will still win one of the wildcard spots.

:kobe3


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Will somebody please take Ervin Santana away?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck Santana, god damn he is awful.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals win. Wainright is getting better. He is 7-8 but has 98 K's..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holy shit the Pirates are in 1st place. Thinking McCutchen has to be the mid point MVP for the NL then.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Chipper Jones replacing Matt Kemp in the ASG.

Also David Freese and Yu Darvish won the final vote in their respective league.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Man, Angels could have capitalize on Texas's current woes. So frustrating, I hope garrett brings his A game tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I can see how we would lose with Mr.0-20 yesterday..but it seems Garza has lost a bit here and there


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nationals beat the Giants 6-5 in the greatest comeback in baseball history. They complete the sweep and knock the Giants out of the first place.

CP gotten to. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Howard's hitting a Grand Slam tomorrow in his first game back. :kobe3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

DAVID WRIGHT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

CP isn't the only one gotten to. Rangers got swept by the Chisox. Two of them were really close games. At least I kinda like the White Sox so it wasn't the worst thing the world; plus they're a good team. Angels lost two games as well. No clue what happened with them tonight.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



















The two images that made CP gotten to tonight. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It'll be interesting to see if Harper gets asked any clown questions after his heroics tonight.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah I knew the Giants were losing when they took Romo out and put it all on Casilla. Expected them to lose by more runs in the 7th but Romo cleaned up Cain/Affeldt's mess.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good win for the Angels tonight despite the horrible start, their starting pitching is really thin atm.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

wtf is going on in the Sox/Yankees game?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Both the Yankees and Red Sox put up 5 spots in the first inning against each other. Quite the pitching performances, eh?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Beckett must be hanging around with Lackey again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Back at .500

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb

:side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pirates brought it today but Giants hung on to win it 6-5 :hb

That McCutchen cat ain't no joke.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm still gotten to. It's not that Texas lost to Minnesota because I don't think the Twins are actually that bad. It's that they won't HIT. That and Hamilton has back spasms. Good thing is the All Star break is SOON. Limping in.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants are sucking going into the break as well. Really we pitched pretty well today, just couldn't get the hits when we needed them. Not feeling good about Lincecum tomorrow. Don't see him getting a lot of run support either.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lolz at Youk turning it around in Chicago. Guy has been spectacular.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's just rumors, nothing concrete, but the Pirates are interested in Justin Upton. Upton is having a meh season, but when Upton starts being Upton, him and McCutchen in the same lineup would be pretty awesome. No clue how this trade could go down.

Seriously, Cutch and Upton would be the best two guys they've had since Bonds and Bonilla.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There's no way that happens, MrMister. No way.

And listen to this scenario: 2 on, no out, Dunn strikes out in a 1-2 count. Doesn't move the runners. Konerko is next up and doesn't fair much better. Pops out. The two big power hitters. Two outs. Who comes up clutch again? ALEX RIOS. 3 RUN HR. Not that you can consider hitting a 3R HR clutch in the 1st inning when you're down 4-0, but still, timely hitting. 

COME AT ME Perfect Poster and gay Detroit fans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I read that in the voice of Hawk.

Also, I did say I have no clue how that trade could happen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Apparently they'll consider moving Upton if they are out of the running for a playoff spot before the deadline, so it's possible.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I love Hawk personally. Calls the games exactly how I would call them. And yeah, I'm just skeptical - not saying it couldn't. Reality is I have no idea how strong that Pittsburgh farm system is. I only keep a close eye on two or three prospects like wide anyways. But a 24 year old guy who very well could have won the NL MVP in 2011 is who we are talking about. Seems like nothing would warrant giving him up. Though I will say I think his power numbers regressing might continue.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> There's no way that happens, MrMister. No way.
> 
> And listen to this scenario: 2 on, no out, Dunn strikes out in a 1-2 count. Doesn't move the runners. Konerko is next up and doesn't fair much better. Pops out. The two big power hitters. Two outs. Who comes up clutch again? ALEX RIOS. 3 RUN HR. Not that you can consider hitting a 3R HR clutch in the 1st inning when you're down 4-0, but still, timely hitting.
> 
> COME AT ME Perfect Poster and gay Detroit fans.


Lol I didn't know we get boners over 1 AB sample sizes. If that's the case then Delmon Young is the Tigers best hitter right now because he's homered in 4 straight games. Not gonna bother to get in this again.



Maestro said:


> I love Hawk personally. Calls the games exactly how I would call them. And yeah, I'm just skeptical - not saying it couldn't. Reality is I have no idea how strong that Pittsburgh farm system is. I only keep a close eye on two or three prospects like wide anyways. But a 24 year old guy who very well could have won the NL MVP in 2011 is who we are talking about. Seems like nothing would warrant giving him up. Though I will say I think his power numbers regressing might continue.


Pirates have some nice pitching prospects in Jameson Tallion and Gerrit Cole (last years #3 pick I believe) but I'd be shocked if the D'Backs give away a guy that young when they're only 4.5 GB with him slumping. He'll turn it around. It'd have to be a hell of an offer for them to take it.

Someone who really should be traded is King Felix. The M's aren't going to be in playoff contention by the time his contract is up and they could get a whole lot out of him. I'm talking 3 or 4 big time prospects.

EDIT: Oh lookie here Maestro Dunn and Konerko both get on base for a 2 out rally and Rios ends it with a K. BUT HE'S STILL THEIR BEST PLAYER DAMNIT!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

In Rios's defense those were two questionable strikes to put him down 0-2. It pretty much forced him swing at the same pitch even further out of the zone.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The new Lincecum is officially BACK!

:cornette


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> In Rios's defense those were two questionable strikes to put him down 0-2. It pretty much forced him swing at the same pitch even further out of the zone.


I just saw the PBP and was merely giving him some grief after he made a big deal of one AB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah I know and I found it funny.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I didn't.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh and look here's Rios with Dunn and Paulie on 1st and 2nd.:side:

RBI double...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

ALEX RIOS!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

ALEXEI :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't stop now, boys! C'mon TANK.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

OMG Alexi 2 RBI Triple! Greatest ever!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> OMG Alexi 2 RBI Triple! Greatest ever!


This is a true statement.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good to see Perez blow a save and hopefully the game. The Indians need to gtfo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I've noticed your Tigers are getting hot finally. Ever since around that Texas series Detroit has started not to fuck around.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah it's nice for some of these guys to play up to expectations. First we had to get past .500 and now Fielder looks like he's comfortable after the growing pains in the first few months. Quintin Berry has been a great surprise and our bullpen has been surprisingly effective with Villareal, Benoit, Coke, Dotel, and valverde. Still think we'll need another pitcher since Smyly will likely get shut down later, but an OF bat would be nice as well.

I'm not getting too confident though. this team teased me early with their 9-3 start before falling into the shitter for a few months. I'll wait for us to have a consistent month before I get too excited.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like Luis Perez blew out his elbow today. Add him to the list...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Awesome performance from the Angels today. Really liked Brad Mills pitching, hope they use him more. Trout, Trumbo, Pujols and Aybar all had a great showing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Great job Lester.

0 outs, a run given up and men on 2nd and third.

smh


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone here watching HRD instead of Raw?

I am, but only cause it's way harder to find videos of home run derby online(the full show) than Raw. So if I miss Raw and watch HRD, I can easily watch Raw the next day(or even just DL and watch it the same night).

Bautista hopefully will win! He'll have homecrowd support(at least jersey color wise) lol.

Though 2nd fave to win is Beltran, only cause he's a former Royal and the HRD obviously is taking place in KC


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'll be watching for sure, hopefully Trumbo and Beltran have a good showing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yankees just toying with the Red Sox smh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds go into the break winners of three in a row. I love it :*


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fucking D-Rob always has to make shit complicated.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *The Reds go into the break winners of three in a row. I love it :*



Jays go in, .500 record...last in division.


Has this ever happened in MLB history before? Last place in a division with a .500 record at the break?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rangers made me insane two days in a row, but I'll take wins any day and every day.

And yeah I'll be watching the HR Derby over Raw, but then I don't watch much wrestling these days.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



dxbender said:


> Anyone here watching HRD instead of Raw?


Nah. Even if I wasn't watching Raw, I prob wouldn't. I can't get hyped for All-Star games/weekends/pro-bowls anymore. 

I do hope Robbie retains his crown though. My sleeper pick is CarGo.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think baseball is trolling us all and flipped the NL East standings... it should be the other way around. For as shitty as the Marlins have been, I can't believe what the Phillies went through. Even with their injuries, no excuse for Cliff Lee to have gotten his first win of the season just last week. However I do have more faith in thinking the Phillies will make a second half run before my Marlins do, especially with Stanton out. NL East should see a fun second half. 

Pirates 10 games over at the break. Lead the Central by 1 game. They had a hot June, I think they'll hang around for the rest of the season. 

I don't get hyped for All Stars either. The Baseball All Star game is the best though. I always watch that. The Derby not so much. If I'm bored, I'll switch it on and off but the Derby just doesn't entice me as much as it did when I was a little kid. For shits and giggles, I think Trumbo and McCutchen will face off in the Finals. Trumbo with the edge in that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I would've picked Stanton but since he's out I'll go for the Tiger Fielder. He's won it once before so...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

DAT BAUTISTA.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well atleast Wood made an apperance in the State Farm add...I legit laughed when he pulled Dawson out of the ivy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Chris Berman makes this almost impossible to watch...he's so fucking annoying.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Gus Johnson should call the HRD. I'd watch it just for that...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pretty sure Berman shat himself on Trumbo's 1st HR.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *Chris Berman makes this almost impossible to watch...he's so fucking annoying.*


WOOP


the other guys are just as bad...oh my goodness...*insane laughter after a homer*


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

5 For Fielder, was expecting more.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Much better round by Prince. 11 in that round.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao at Jones destroying those ribs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *Chris Berman makes this almost impossible to watch...he's so fucking annoying.*


BACK BACK BACK BACK BACK BACK BACK BACK BACK BACK BACK BACK GONE

Kinda fucked up how KC treated Cano.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Mark fucking Trumbo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn. 

Rooting for Bautista now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jon Hamm with dat homerun in the softball game.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The HR Derby just seems to not interest me anymore. I love the long ball, but the whole thing has gotten kinda meh. What annoys me is how sometimes the participants will let 15 pitches go by just to get the one they want. 

An idea I came up with to make the contest more interesting...Give each batter 3-5 minutes to hit as many homeruns as possible.  No worrying about outs, just how many balls you can have leave the yard. You can let balls go by that aren't to your liking, but you only have so much time to get your score up. Plus, I'd mix in blue or red balls that would be worth 2 points if hit for a home run. It'd be the HR Derby's version of a "money ball."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I wouldn't mind that. (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Can I a run down of the HRD? Worked till 9:30 MT .


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fielder and Bautista were the final two, Fielder won. Cano got major heat and Adam Jones ate some ribs like a BOSS.

Edit: Results-

Fielder 28
Bautista 20
Trumbo 13
Beltran 12
Gonzalez 4
McCutchen 4
Kemp 1
Cano 0


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Have I said I'm glad I didn't spend $300 (per ticket) on tickets to this shit?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trumbo gave many Americans Trumboners tonight. Think it was pretty clear who had the most pop. Him and Joey Bats were in another league. Don't care that Fielder won.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Cano hat tremendous heel heat and came up Swagger. :lmao FUCKING ZERO after being booed out of the stadium. :lmao*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> Fielder and Bautista were the final two, Fielder won. Cano got major heat and Adam Jones ate some ribs like a BOSS.
> 
> Edit: Results-
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found it and was able to download.

Big ups to fielder for getting hot at the end. He was hitting BOMBS. Trumbo hit some serious Bombs too. 

McCuthen was a terrible replacement. Line drive hitter who's been getting lucky this year with swings that are usually doubles. Should have been Jay Bruce.

Other than that, I kinda do agree with the guy that suggested they put them on a timer. It gets pain dry boring when guys are letting 5+ pitches go. Maybe use a pitching machine to standardize the location and wait between pitches and give them an allotted amount of time.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pitching machines are less accurate than a batting practice pitcher. They're also different to hit what with hitters' timing mechanisms. And they can't throw to a particular hitter's sweet spot. Hitters wouldn't want to do it if that were the case.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> Trumbo gave many Americans Trumboners tonight. Think it was pretty clear who had the most pop. Him and Joey Bats were in another league. Don't care that Fielder won.


You do realize Fielder hit the 4 longest homers in actual distance (not the estimated distance), right?

Trumbo and Fielder were hitting bombs. Bautista wasn't that impressive.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

 Verlander...


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

BLOWOUT!! Ron washington is doing an awful job!!! Putting in all his pitchers. Really? Left Verlander in there way too long bringing in Harrison and Nathan before so many other great pitchers what a joke!! Selfish piece of shit. Yeah it is the allstar game so who cares and btw as a Yankee fan.. I miss Melky


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's Verlander. He supposed to pitch out of those situations.

I actually agree that Nathan and Harrison were used too soon.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

(Y) at Chipper getting a hit.

Haven't really enjoyed this game too much though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Melky and Panda > all.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Verlander...


don't feel to bad for him...he just might be banging Kate Upton:shocked:


dear god..there replaying the home run derby..quick someone shoot me in the face


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



gladdyontherise said:


> You do realize Fielder hit the 4 longest homers in actual distance (not the estimated distance), right?
> 
> Trumbo and Fielder were hitting bombs. Bautista wasn't that impressive.


I do, in fact, realize this. I also realize that Fielder was hitting balls to RF where there was not a giant wall or stands to stop the flight and therefore distance of his HRs. Trumbo's line drive HRs to center and lasers that both seemingly dented said wall and went over said wall were significantly more impressive. The players would agree. Prince and his high fly ball HRs weren't nearly as entertaining and I found boring. Prince/hisonedimensionalness/godawfuldefense = overrated.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Read that the Rangers are interested in Justin Upton. One of Andrus, Profar, and Olt will have to be a part of any deal I'm sure. If Profar is as good as people think, I guess Andrus is the most expendable, though I'm a pretty big Andrus fan.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*:lmao there has now been at least one HR hit in 66 straight games at Great American Ballpark :lmao*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

AJ was the biggest snub this year. Way better year than Mauer and Wieters. Comes through again in the clutch with the bases loaded, down 1 run in the 9th inning. I don't know the stats but he has to be one of the most elite hitters with RISP in 2012 so far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Really it's Napoli's spot he should've taken. Nap got in because of his post season last year. Mauer and Wieters were deserving.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's been better than all three of those representatives, tbf.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I ain't even arguing that AJ wasn't deserving. He got snubbed. No denyin'.

BELTRE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> AJ was the biggest snub this year. Way better year than Mauer and Wieters. Comes through again in the clutch with the bases loaded, down 1 run in the 9th inning. I don't know the stats but he has to be one of the most elite hitters with RISP in 2012 so far.


Him and RASMUS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> AJ was the biggest snub this year. Way better year than Mauer and Wieters. Comes through again in the clutch with the bases loaded, down 1 run in the 9th inning. I don't know the stats but he has to be one of the most elite hitters with RISP in 2012 so far.



*Cueto and Brandon Phillips from the Reds were major snubs as well. Phillips is phenomenal with the glove... he might be the best defensive second basemen I have ever seen. *


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I am going to miss Dempster..hopefully hes just a rental...cause it seems everything is starting to come together ...maybe be on the look out for a fifth starter and a closer..since I have a heart attack everytime Marmol comes in


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's not the FUTURE. Hope he keeps up this ridiculous streak so you can get the most out of him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants pulled out the win in the bottom of the 12th after Casilla blew Lincecum's shutout in the 9th. Sanchez was 4 for 6 and hit in the winning run (PANDA), was epic. 

Since the Dodgers lost we are back in first place. :hb


----------



## Commander Sheppard (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just realized I have the MLB network today. And NBA and NHL networks too. Pretty cool. ESPN doesn't cover baseball enough. Excited to see the moves that the Cubs will make at the deadline. I expect Garza and/or Dempster to be gone, obviously. Cubs could be even worse next year without an ace like Dempster. I remember when Dempster was a closer and I hated him, but I now think he is a top ace in the NL


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dempster isn't an ace. He's a mid rotation guy at best. He's having a nice year, sure, but it should say something when he's having his best season in his mid-late 30's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If Samardzija pans out, you won't miss Dempster, but the NDWR panning is out is a crap shoot pretty much. He's got the stuff, just has to get better with control.

JUp to Pittsburgh seems more serious with each passing week.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Kinda hoping Cards go after Dempster or Hamels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Greinke shut down Wed. Since he's getting hit, I guess they want to stop the bleeding if they're going to trade him. Or he's just fucking tired. Baseball is pretty grueling.


----------



## Commander Sheppard (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Dempster isn't an ace. He's a mid rotation guy at best. He's having a nice year, sure, but it should say something when he's having his best season in his mid-late 30's.


Opinions.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Commander Sheppard said:


> Just realized I have the MLB network today. And NBA and NHL networks too. Pretty cool. ESPN doesn't cover baseball enough. Excited to see the moves that the Cubs will make at the deadline. I expect Garza and/or Dempster to be gone, obviously. Cubs could be even worse next year without an ace like Dempster. I remember when Dempster was a closer and I hated him, but I now think he is a top ace in the NL


Baseball Tonight isn't enough?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Orioles have shown interest in trading for Grienke but they will not give up Machado or Bundy. 

Cardinals have made Shelby Miller available.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Commander Sheppard said:


> Opinions.


A guy with a career 4.3 ERA and 1.43 WHIP isn't an ace. C'mon man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> A guy with a career 4.3 ERA and 1.43 WHIP isn't an ace. C'mon man.


For sure. Trade the career 4.3 ERA guy NOW to a contender and get good stuff for the FUTURE.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like the ChiSox are coveting Greinke. I love Kenny's aggressive manor, but 1) don't deplete the farm system if Greinke is a rental for half of a season, 2) where is the money coming from? will Reinsdorf sign off on a luxury tax.

The Sox need another arm, there's no question about that. Sale and Peavy might fatigue because of their workloads, Quaintana seems to have been figured out to a degree, Danks is nowhere near ready to return, and can you trust Humber and Axelrod?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't really see how the White Sox could go after a name like Greinke. Their farm system is notoriously weak.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I thought that too but apparently we have some highly touted pitching prospects in Single A and Double A according to the Tribune. They'll get one arm, whether it be Garza or Dempster, or maybe a lesser one like Liriano. They can't keep throwing out Axelrod.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Boston at it again.

Get Ellsbury and Crawford back...lose Papi. What a clusterfuck of injuries they've had. Ortiz might not have a serious injury, but still, this team has been ravaged by injuries.

They do still have power with Middlebrooks and Gonzalez of course, but wtf man.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Boston at it again.
> 
> Get Ellsbury and Crawford back...lose Papi. What a clusterfuck of injuries they've had. Ortiz might not have a serious injury, but still, this team has been ravaged by injuries.
> 
> They do still have power with Middlebrooks and *Gonzalez* of course, but wtf man.


Correct the bolded. That dude has no power these days.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Salty has good power numbers this year too.

Disappointed about Ortiz though.  This team just can't stay healthy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He just hit one tonight. He has to come around at some point. But yeah, his power has been severely lacking for sure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bautista hurt his wrist tonight. Likely tendons which = bad news for the Jays chase at the Wild Card.

Excited for Gose's debut though. If Bautista goes on the DL. That's who they are going to call up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Votto, Ortiz, Bautista...

This is concerning.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Please get rid of Santana, God he frustrates me so much. Sucks to hear about Bautista, wonder how long he'll be out for.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's not broken. MRI tomorrow which could lead to things worse than a break...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I read he felt a pop in the wrist. That sounds bad.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



> Sale admitted to feeling "stiff" on Monday, as his innings total reached 110 2/3. He expected to feel sore on Tuesday, as he usually does, but Monday's stiffness certainly wasn't out of the ordinary and will be helped by extra days before each of his next two starts.


Wonderful.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh, Detroit.

Waiting half the year for a return on our investment, but hey, we can still win our division. Says alot about how much the ChoSox suck w/o Guillen managing, though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Poll question of the day: is Trout the best player in baseball? Who do you think will win the AL MVP award?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's not the best, certainly one of the most valuable in the AL though. I'd guess Hamilton will be mvp up to know. Without much thought of course, probably forgetting someone.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn, Youk seems to be hitting real nice now.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> Poll question of the day: is Trout the best player in baseball? Who do you think will win the AL MVP award?


I refuse to, in any sport, no matter what, say that a first year player is best in game. He's certainly in the running to hold that crown in a few years or so. 

AL MVP? Hamilton, maybe Cabrera. 

NL..for shits n gigs and since that's my league..I would say McCutchen easily.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's quite discriminatory there, Joel.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Right now, as of this second, yep TROUT is the AL MVP. Things can change in the next few months, but Trout will be in the running and he's a slam dunk for Rookie of the Year.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants dominated the Braves. Posey was awesome. :mark: Zito pitched a very good game as well.

Good to see this team play well on the road.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds biggest weakness is runs support. And with Votto missing a month or so they'll be lucky to stay on top of the Central. If the Reds are within three games of first when Votto comes back we may have a shot.

Right now the Reds are up 4-0 but Cueto is pitching so that surprises no one.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Goddamn the Mets are doing that thing where they stop doing good and blow all their leads.

Edit: SHOCKING, they lost.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> That's quite discriminatory there, Joel.


I'll put him up there for AL MVP too of course. No doubt about that.



Brye said:


> Goddamn the Mets are doing that thing where they stop doing good and blow all their leads.


Finally back to playing Mets baseball I see. (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well tonight was probably a good indication of what life without JOSE will be like. Sad .


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

God, the Tigers really embarrassed the city of Detroit tonight.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



NearStark™;11756922 said:


> God, the Tigers really embarrassed the city of Detroit tonight.


dont remind me. and i washoping for atleast a hint we can do better. :/


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nice win tonight, Youk continues to be great for the ChiSox. (Y)


----------



## StevenROH (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Who do people think Ryan Dempster will end up with? He's done a great job with the Cubs this year. I remember when we used to call him Dumpster back in his days as closer!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just got RA Dickey's book. Supposed to be a really good read.

Anyone know if the Josh Hamilton book is good? I'm assuming it is.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

- Marcus Traxler and Travis Kriens yammer about the Minnesota Twins, Minnesota Vikings memories and The Person Draft in the Sports Lounge's latest podcast. A neat and tidy podcast where we stay on topic for the whole time.

http://chirb.it/cLBh9x


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

wtf are the Red Sox doing with this possible Crawford for Hanley/Bell trade? Maybe it's just because I don't see the appeal in Hanley but I don't like it at all. Plus, where the hell does Hanley go? Middlebrooks is playing 3rd no doubt. He can play SS but I guess that throws Aviles out. (N)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I have no idea why Miami would want to deal Hanley. At any rate, this trade isn't happening. This isn't my opinion, it's officially dead according to Olney.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Just got RA Dickey's book. Supposed to be a really good read.
> 
> Anyone know if the Josh Hamilton book is good? I'm assuming it is.


*

I'd say the Hamilton book is good but you'd probably have to put up with alot of religious stuff. If you don't mind that then it's probably a good read.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> I'd say the Hamilton book is good but you'd probably have to put up with alot of religious stuff. If you don't mind that then it's probably a good read.*


I'm a Tebow fan so I'm used to it. :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I have no idea why Miami would want to deal Hanley. At any rate, this trade isn't happening. This isn't my opinion, it's officially dead according to Olney.


It's not a terrible idea by Miami. He's going to be 30 after the season is over, so his prime years are running thin (if not already being done as an elite player). He's been shit, in comparison to his previous 4 years, the past two years. If you have the chance to get a big time prospect or two I would seriously consider it.

Idk why they'd try to deal him for Crawford, though. That contract is awful and even if he turns it around a bit speed players tend to fall to the wayside quicker. I'd be going young for a big bat at either 3rd or an OF spot and a pitcher. Hanley still has some value and I'd try to make the most of him before he turns 32-33 and you get not a lot for him while still middling around at .500.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



StevenROH said:


> Who do people think Ryan Dempster will end up with? He's done a great job with the Cubs this year. I remember when we used to call him Dumpster back in his days as closer!


Dumpster..so used to say that...seems the team picking up steam is the Dogers..guess we will see soon

all games need to be ended in the 8th..that way we don't have to worry about Marmol


----------



## Commander Sheppard (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone know where I can watch Will Ferell/Zach Galifinanakis introducing the Cubs lineup? MLB blocked the only video on youtube. MLB has the dumbest copyright policies I've ever heard. Don't they also ban .GIF images? Dumb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

For fucks sake Mets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Mets won Brye. Wright went off. I was really surprised they knocked Gio around like that.

Also, thank you DETROIT TIGERS. I don't like the way Texas is playing going into this huge weekend series with the Angels, and the Tigers taking 3 of 4 helped out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Reds really really really need to hold onto this lead. Staying above water without Votto is a godsend.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'll save my taunting until after this weekend series against Chicago. Only concern is we have Porcello/Turner on Saturday and Sunday. I'll take another series win thank you very much.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

 at the Mets winning. Dickey being 13-1 looks more like an MMA record. :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants failed at RISP hitting today and it cost them. Should have won that game. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's hard to believe that Buccholz is doing anything productive looking at his ERA, but he's been really solid the last couple months.

Holy shit @ Oakland's lineup. Five guys hitting under .240, two of which are hitting under .200. Two guys hitting above .275.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wonder if GOON was gotten to over his team blowing a 9-run lead today. 

GIANTS owned. Lincecum pitched very well. Brandon Crawford hit a GRAND SLAM and an additional RBI on his next AB. :mark: He was hot today.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Extremely gotten to. I'm expecting a long losing streak to come out of this and Strasburg is awful. He can't pitch unless it's under ideal conditions.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Go Braves.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Strasburg and $$$$$ for Matt Cain.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You need a new closer too most likely. Clippard ain't gonna cut it from here on out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm impressed as fuck that Oakland has a winning record. Must be that Billy Beane strategy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oakland has really good pitching.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> You need a new closer too most likely. Clippard ain't gonna cut it from here on out.


Yeah, Clippard's confidence is gone. We just got Storen back so I assume he'll take back his closer job once he gets back into the swing of things.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That was a really fun ASG  though it was more like SF Giants v the rest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like Brett Myers to White Sox.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants have won 7 of 8 since the break. Feels good, man. :cool2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There is some slight concern here about those Oakland Athletics. They are officially ON THE RADAR.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh those Astros...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I saw Jason Kubel had a shot a 4 HR. But yeah, Astros...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah homered 3 times but then struck out on his last at-bat. Was hoping he would for the lulz. Think the Astros lost 12-1 or something like that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cubs gave up 12 runs in one inning to the Cards. Both teams are pretty bad, but I think the Astros are worse.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah the Astros are worse. IIRC the Cubs have beaten them more when they play each other too.

How interesting in Matt Cain and Cole Hamels homering off of each other in the same inning. Any updates on Hamels trade rumors?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Opposing pitchers homering off each other has to be really rare. That baseball oddity did not go by unnoticed today.

Phillies are offering Hamels some good money. I think like 6 yr ~140 million. So it'll be up to him to accept or not. If he doesn't, then I have to think the Phils will trade him. I think he'll sign.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

On Baseball Tonight, they said the last time happened in the same inning was in 1990.

Also the Cards either broke or tied the record for most doubles in an inning today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What did I tell yah MrMister, Rangers owned today. Santana was so garbage that he didnt last 2 innings and the offense sure as hell didnt help. Fucking hell what a defeat and the worst thing was witnessing it live. On the plus side, TROUT and signed my glove.:mark::mark::mark: and PUJOLS signed my daugther's baseball.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh motherfuckers shhhhhhhhhhhhhh those Reds are pretty fucking good. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bronson.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Nationals saved their season last night. Not surprisingly, it was John Lannan (who they sent down to AAA at the beginning of the year after being a mainstay in the rotation for years) and Roger Bernadina (who took Bryce Harper's place) who saved the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> What did I tell yah MrMister, Rangers owned today. Santana was so garbage that he didnt last 2 innings and the offense sure as hell didnt help. Fucking hell what a defeat and the worst thing was witnessing it live. On the plus side, TROUT and signed my glove.:mark::mark::mark: and PUJOLS signed my daugther's baseball.


A loss in a regular season baseball game is nothing. Stuff signed by TROUT and PUJOLS is forever. Awesome you got those signed for you and your daughter.

That win yesterday means Texas will come out of the series with no less than a 5 game lead. I'll take that, but would rather it be 7 games.:side: This rubber game is totally unknown. I was thinking Texas would lose to Weaver, and hoped the good YU showed up. No clue what to expect from Haren, and things are going too good for Harrison. Maybe game 3 will finally be a good one.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Why can't the White Sox hit anymore? It wouldn't matter if Verlander was throwing a beach ball at 20 MPH, or if Porcello was throwing a 16 inch softball - these guys are in a hell of a funk.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> A loss in a regular season baseball game is nothing. Stuff signed by TROUT and PUJOLS is forever. Awesome you got those signed for you and your daughter.
> 
> That win yesterday means Texas will come out of the series with no less than a 5 game lead. I'll take that, but would rather it be 7 games.:side: This rubber game is totally unknown. I was thinking Texas would lose to Weaver, and hoped the good YU showed up. No clue what to expect from Haren, and things are going too good for Harrison. Maybe game 3 will finally be a good one.


Haren has been awful as well, his last two starts didnt even last 4 innings. I do hope for a good game, but I have little hope that Haren will show up, especially coming off DL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Haren has the ability based on his past, but yeah he's not been good this year. Still, anything could happen tonight.



Maestro said:


> Why can't the White Sox hit anymore? It wouldn't matter if Verlander was throwing a beach ball at 20 MPH, or if Porcello was throwing a 16 inch softball - these guys are in a hell of a funk.


Texas has been in one of those too for much of June and all of July until yesterday. It's partly pitching, but it's mostly bad luck that starts to affect morale. That's my theory anyway.


edit: Humber must've been the luckiest pitcher ever in his perfect game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah Humber will go down as one of the worst pitchers to pitch a perfect game. Probably will go with the likes of Braden in one of those weird trivia questions.

Doesn't help when Quentin Berry's trolling him with an op-o HR either... :troll


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cabby with a BOMB to CF for #300. I can sense Hawk Harrelson crying in his own hands right now. STRETCH! PUT IT ON THE BOARD, YESSS!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Is it just me or are people bitching about a Santana pitching performance every about, 5 days? His ERA must be 18.34.

Jays just put up a 5 spot on DEM BO SOX in the first. Who needs JOEY BATS.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Red Sox can't get through the 1st inning this year.

Mets just can't win though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

STRETCH! STRETCH! PUT IT ON THE BOARD... YESSS!!!

It's a home run derby in Comerica. 4 HRs in 3 innings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holy fuck Lester must be eating the John Lackey chicken.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LAWRIE
JP
DAVIS

9-3 in the second. Sorry Brye :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lester is the worst Brye.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU LOSE 8-3 IN TWELVE INNINGS? 

ADAM KENNEDY? I FORGOT THIS WAS 2002.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Someone break up the A's! 11 walk off wins this year already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This actually doesn't shock me about these A's. Their pitching is as solid as anyone's. I said a few months ago that this team just needs to hit. They're still not knocking the cover off the ball, but that pitching is keeping them in games even against teams like Texas and the NYY.

While I'm not shocked, I really didn't think Oakland would make this much noise of course. Not this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Idk about that. You really thought guys like Parker, Milone, McCarthy, and Fat Bartolo would pitch as well as they have? I know the ballpark helps some but it's not like they are in a division with terrible hitting. They aren't even playing 'Moneyball' Billy Beane style either. I expected them to be .500 at best (which they might be, but they're playing to about their level according to Pythagorean W-L) not near the top of the WC hunt in late July.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I love seeing the A's be competitive at the very least. Sweeping the Yankees is big for them. 

The Reds finish the sweep of the Brewers on the day Barry Larkin is inducted into the Hall of Fame. :mark:*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oakland always comes to play. It comes from the management all the way down to the field. Cespedes has been on a TEAR lately and then there's Reddick.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah, Parker, McCarthy, and Milone especially. Milone's ERA in Oakland is hilariously low. Guys like Travis Blackley etc, nah, had no clue about them.

Plus that bullpen. 

And did you read? No, I didn't think they would compete for a WC or the West despite having good pitching. I figured they'd need more time for it to come together and they'd need another bat or two.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Didn't expect the A's to sweep the Yankees but good for them. Every game was decided by 1 run so it was a great series. Those Yankee/A's playoff meetings used to be good way back when. 

And fuck Hanley I hope they trade him for a washing machine. He's always been a dog. Red Sox were smart as hell to get rid of him in the first place. All the potential in the world but lazy and stupid = won't cut it in baseball. Ever since he kicked that ground ball and just jogged to get it I've wanted his ass out of here.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Actually the Red Sox weren't that smart considering he was a top 10 player his first 4-5 years. He's been shit lately but before that he was worth the hype.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Red Sox saw the stupidity, the lazy work ethic.. they were smart.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hanley produced almost 30 WAR in a 5 year span. That's great production. You don't think the Red Sox missed him when they were throwing Julio Lugo and Jed Lowrie at SS? I know Hanley helped get Beckett/Lowell who were a huge part of the 07 title team, but let's not go and say Hanley has underperformed his entire career. For that 5 year stretch he was up in elite company.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

TROUT has had a run in 14 straight games, a franchise and AL rookie record.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Perfect Poster, I definitely see where you are coming from. He's just never been "the man" like Marlins fans thought he would be. Has he put up big numbers? Of course. But sometimes it's more than numbers.

The fucked up thing about the Hanley deal, is that he's done so much bullshit down here. On any other respectable team he'd be gone. If this were NY, Chicago, Boston, whatever.. he'd be gone by now. We fired Girardi for basically just saying what needed to be said yet Hanley gets away with so much BS every year. ON THE FIELD / OFF OF IT. I would rather have some young scrub out there busting his ass. I would respect that more.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I just want to say congratulations to #10..it has been a long time coming


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Braves get Demptser.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ichiro to the Yankees.

Anibal Sanchez and Omar Infante to the Tigers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jesus fuck.

Somebody take Lester/Beckett PLZ. Honestly I think Beckett is worth about 6 AA batteries now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ichiro being traded?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good move for Detroit. Don't know what NY is doing. Ichiro is descending down hill quite a bit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Never thought I'd see Ichiro leave Seattle.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Jesus fuck.
> 
> Somebody take Lester/Beckett PLZ. Honestly I think Beckett is worth about 6 AA batteries now.


:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Never thought I'd see Ichiro leave Seattle.


Same here. It's gonna be extremely weird seeing him in those pin stripes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> Good move for Detroit. Don't know what NY is doing. Ichiro is descending down hill quite a bit.


the yankees literally gave up two guys who will never see a significant MLB time. Not a bad trade tbh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

2 run bomb in the 1st inning for Bryce. Really went a prolonged period without slugging the ball. I read it was somewhere around 20 games or so without a HR for Harper.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I just realized that the Yankees are playing the Mariners in Seattle today, too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

wow ichiro with the yanks, mariners fans must be crush.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Gonna be weird seeing Ichiro playing with a different uniform, sucks it had to be to a division rival of the Sox :kobe2, but still wish him luck, one of my favorite players ever.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jacob Turner :mark: Now we have 3 starters for 2014 between Buerhle, Fernandez and Turner. Anibal was an FA not coming back anyways.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ichiro to my Yankees. We've already been in first for some time now... this is the icing on the cake.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good to see the White Sox draw a full house tonight. They have a team that will contend all the way through this year and it's a shame that they can't garner any support.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Clay Buccholz is the only thing looking good out of the Red Sox rotation right now. He's been wonderful lately.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah he's been good but he looks like prime Curt Schilling compared to how Lester has been lately.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rays got Bryan Roberts and are in discussions with the Angels about trading away James Shields for Peter Bourjos/Hank Conger/Ervin Santana. I personally would love that deal. Get the C of the future, amazing defensive OF and a guy to fill in for Shields. Hopefully a change of scenery would do Santana well, if the deal goes through.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Santana's been awful this year. Probably could use the change in scenery. 

I really don't agree with trading Bourjos. I've said all year that there outfield for the next 10 years should be Trumbo, Trout and Bourjos. Besides that, he's the type of player that I probably won't want in the AL east a few years from now. Conger, meh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ryan Roberts*

Brian Roberts is from the Orioles.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Is Conger any good? I've never seen him play but I've heard the name tossed around.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He has the potential to hit for power I think. Don't know a whole lot about him. Having said that though, The Angels should be hesitant about trading any catcher given how they fucked up the Napoli trade.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Judging from what I've heard, yeah. I honestly don't know much about him either. The Rays definitely need a C though, so I'll take him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Incredible catch by Pagan in the Giants game tonight. :mark: Turned it into a double play too, nobody saw that catch coming.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels should definitely keep Santana.


BELTRE almost decapitated but he rolled with it. Hope he's ok.

Hamels will most likely sign the 2nd largest contract ever for a pitcher. What could have been...(actually I'd rather have Olt and Profar in case Hamilton leaves)

A-Rod broke his hand, headed to the DL.

Oh yeah, what the fuck is up with Kershaw being not so good?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hanley Ramirez traded to the Dodgers, fuck yeah. We'd still have Girardi as manager if it wasn't for him. Can't wait to splurge some more on big name FA's this off season on all the money we're cutting from next year's payroll. Sign a CF, sign a 3B, maybe a LF, maybe a C, we'd be good to go!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^^^You forgot to say "as reported by Roger Sterling".

Anyways the Marlins got bent over and assfucked on this one. Dodgers got a steal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Shit, man. I've really questioned what the fuck the Marlins are doing this entire year. They splurge on Reyes/Bell/Buehrle, nearly get Pujols as well, get tons of media attention on their new ballpark and uniforms/logo, and now they expect to sell out that huge place with the shit they're doing now? They were among the biggest buyers in Free Agency, now they've sold the guy who has been their team for years? I know Stanton is the future, but Jesus Christ. I just don't understand how you go from major buyers to major seller in the span of half a season. Their mistake from the beginning was hiring Ozzie, tbh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not really a steal considering the Marlins were looking to cut salary and were probably willing to take what they could get. A top pitching prospect who's already pitched in the majors and an additional minor leaguer isn't terrible.

EDIT: With all the HYPE surrounding this team in the off-season the only possibility was underachievement tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*

1- BA HR RBI OBP SLG
...283 10 33 .344 .534


2- BA HR RBI OBP SLG
...268 9 29 .340 .443
*

*Something cool to look at. No one hardly knows who the Rookie #1 is while Rookie #2 is getting all the publicity.... I think that's funny

Rookie #1 is Todd Frazier of the Reds
Rookie #2 is Bryce Harper of the Nats. 

Also I think Harper has over 80 more at bats than Frazier. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LA made out well. Their lineup was definitely lacking production outside of Etiher and Kemp, and Hanley ought to be able to come in and hit presumably 5th, and hopefully helping them out quite a bit. Getting Choate, a rather solid reliever, is good for the Dodgers as well.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Frazier is a good player, won't be good as Harper but still.

Reds suck btw.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Roger Sterling said:


> Frazier is a good player, won't be good as Harper but still.
> 
> Reds suck btw.


*Yeah, the sky is the limit for Harper. I don't disagree. The whole point of that is to point out that you don't hear Frazier's name mentioned at all much less mentioned as a rookie of the year candidate while people wont shut up about Harper even though Frazier's stats are better.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Yeah and how come nobody has "Would go fishing with Todd Frazier" as their usertitle? IT'S BANANAS.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

NL ROY definitely has to go to Wade Miley. Guy's been a boss.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> *Yeah and how come nobody has "Would go fishing with Todd Frazier" as their usertitle? IT'S BANANAS.*


*BANANAS!


I'd go fishing with Frazier! : I had, "would rob a bank with Bryce Harper" and I would. He seems like he'd be into robbing a bank. I don't think Frazier would and if so I'd have to do all the work... he just seems too nice. :




Miley has been stellar for sure. 11 wins already as a rookie is pretty damn great. At least he's in the conversation and gets alot of mentions with Harper. 










*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Shit, man. I've really questioned what the fuck the Marlins are doing this entire year. They splurge on Reyes/Bell/Buehrle, nearly get Pujols as well, get tons of media attention on their new ballpark and uniforms/logo, and now they expect to sell out that huge place with the shit they're doing now? They were among the biggest buyers in Free Agency, now they've sold the guy who has been their team for years? I know Stanton is the future, but Jesus Christ. I just don't understand how you go from major buyers to major seller in the span of half a season. Their mistake from the beginning was hiring Ozzie, tbh.


Funny thing is, I expect them to splurge again this offseason on at Least a guy like BJ Upton and a 3B. Maybe extend Johnson, maybe trade him too since he'll be walking out of town after next season otherwise.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

BJ is shit, dude. I don't think they'd want him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *BANANAS!
> 
> I'd go fishing with Frazier! : I had, "would rob a bank with Bryce Harper" and I would. He seems like he'd be into robbing a bank. I don't think Frazier would and if so I'd have to do all the work... he just seems too nice. :*


Oh yeah, that's what it was. MY BAD.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sure they do. Can play CF, can steal bases, can play defense, all they need.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah, Emilio Bonifacio is pretty good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

But Emilio is now the 2B. COuld also make a run at Josh Hamilton. Could also trade Johnson for Olt and change and be very ready for 2013.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Johnson is not a guy I'd want Texas to trade Olt for.

As for Hanley, this isn't the same player he's been in the past. We'll see if this appreciably improves LA. Also Dempster refuses to go to the Braves it seems, so it's still possible he'll end up in LA.

Wandy got traded to the Pirates. No clue if they gave up too much for him or not.


Oh yeah @ LC...Harper is a Mormon. He won't be robbing any banks, but you can be a part of his harem I'm sure.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Marlins tied the league high for steals in a game this season with 6 off of Hanson... through FOUR INNINGS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

How many of those does Emilio have?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



> BASERUNNING
> SB: J Reyes 2 (23); D Solano 2 (4); J Ruggiano (7); E Bonifacio (26); B Petersen (2)
> CS: J Reyes (6)


Through 7 I think.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> J
> 
> Oh yeah @ LC...Harper is a Mormon. He won't be robbing any banks, but you can be a part of his harem I'm sure.


*heh, Jesus, the Western. No thanks. *


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh Timmy. fpalm What are we going to do with you? Today didn't look great going in without Posey or Panda anyway. 

Cardinals better fucking win tonight.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals should go after Cliff Lee. His win total would go up if he joined our offensive minded team. Im not sure we have the prospects to get him though. Im not willing to give up Kolten Wong, or Oscar Taveras. Phillies can have Matt Adams, Zack Cox and Shelby Miller.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ryan Roberts homers in his first game with the Rays. Currently RAPING the Orioles.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I am convinced that if the Nationals shut down Stephen Strausburg this year then they would be saying "Fans you want to win a ring now? Well fuck you! Lets wait till next year."


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If the Nats were smart they'd stagger his starts around the shitty teams like the Padres and Astros and let someone like Lannan take his spot. Gives him more time to rest and allows him to go deeper into the season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Agreed there. But shutting him down completely would piss me off if I was a Nats fan.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah especially since DC hasn't seen the playoffs since like 1931 I believe. I'd shut him down once or twice with a DL stint. Some BS like 'blisters' or 'sore left thigh' to give him 15+ days off and a roster spot.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hanley Ramirez had a triple in his first AB as a Dodger. Drove in a run in the 6th with a single.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

16-0? Damn Toronto. Damn.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Speaking of the Jays, they've been hit as hard as Boston with the injuries. Arencibia is out for awhile now. Lawrie somehow didn't break his leg the other day with a crazy daredevil dive into the media box. We all know about their pitching injuries plus Baustista already.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Joe Kelly, Cardinals PITCHER, came in as a pinch runner and scored the game winning run. He's got some wheels.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds with another clutch ninth inning comeback as former Reds closer Coco Cordero blows his second straight save attempt against the Reds. :

7 straight wins baby!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There is a rumor that Angels are interested in James Shields, most likely trading for Santana and Bourjos()


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Only 9 more games until the phils reach .500 wooooooooooooo .___.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



> What the Marlins have done in the past three days is trade two months of a pitcher they probably weren’t going to re-sign, a year and a half of an average second baseman, and an overpaid underachiever who most teams wouldn’t have even claimed on waivers. As Knobler notes, the Marlins were willing to pick up half of Ramirez’s salary to trade him to Oakland, and Billy Beane was hesitant to even pull the trigger at that price. This wasn’t so much a fire sale as it was an inventory closeout of unwanted goods.


-Dave Cameron of Fangraphs

So fucking true, people just love to hate the Marlins, no matter what they do.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh, Jerry. fpalm

http://espn.go.com/chicago/mlb/story/_/id/8200951/speaking-panel-wednesday-white-sox-owner-jerry-reinsdorf-sounded-open-idea-contraction-baseball



> Speaking on a panel discussion about baseball in Israel, White Sox chairman Jerry Reinsdorf was asked by a fan about the possibility of international expansion. He said he'd rather see two teams contracted.
> 
> "I don't see any baseball expansion right now," he said. "If it were up to me, I would contract two teams. But I certainly don't think expansion on the horizon."


Besides, attendance is up like 7% from last year. Contraction would just be silly.

And I got a kick out of the ESPN comments, as usual, CONTRACT THE WHITE SOX THEY 24TH IN ATTENDANCE THEY FANS STINK LULZAROONEY!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Matt Holliday is a beast.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Blue Jays beat the A's 10-4. They needed this win after that embarrassing loss last night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Thank God the A's lost.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone watch the Miami Marlins doc on Showtime? It's pretty interesting just for Ozzie alone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I've seen one episode. That team president is an amazing doucebag. Ozzie is too, but for some reason it's ok that he is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think I'm just used to Ozzie being that way. :lmao at him just flashing his ring to the Cubs fans booing him during a game this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Yeah, there are pricks and there are lovable pricks. For whatever reason, Ozzie falls into the latter. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ozzie knows what the fuck he's doing, it's the pricks who don't that no one likes.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sale vs. Darvish tonight!










Greinke has been traded to the Angels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

NOOOOOOOOO

I'm really looking forward to watching Sale v Darvish. Hope the good Darvish shows up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Zack Greinke traded to the Angels for Jean Segura and two minor league pitchers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ut oh. Sale is throwing a soft fastball tonight. Velocity down 10+ MPH. Throwing around a median average of 85. Fatigue?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like he just got ambushed in that 1st inning. Sale has been damn good after that (but lol Hamilton). I'm glad Yu isn't walking hitters, but they've done enough to get 5 across the plate; could get more here in the 7th. The huge mistake was the homer to Youk. Chisox ain't no joke though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Still a scary sight to see his highest velocity clock 90 MPH. Hope it's just an off night. That's concerning. Thank God the kid actually has a sense of how to pitch.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Joe Kelly hasnt won a game since July 3rd despite allowing three earned runs or less in his last six starts. I think the Cardinals refuse to score for him. But damn, he has looked good this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

smh @ Tigers offense on road. Just when it looked like they got their shit together they lose 4 of 5.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ok, Rangers are in deep shit. I've seen this coming since at least early June.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Ok, Rangers are in deep shit. I've seen this coming since at least early June.


Its getting pretty close, A's have been outstanding this month. What are Rangers options as far as trading goes?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't think they're going the trade Olt or Profar or they would have already. I think everyone is saying GIVE US OLT...GIVE US PROFAR, and the Rangers are saying fuck off, so everyone does.

Olt may have been dealt if Hamilton didn't go into a two month long slump.

At any rate, Hamels or Greinke are the only guys that were out there that I'd give up Olt for. Forget trading him for Josh Johnson etc.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals should play better the second half. Starting pitching needs to become more consistent though. I dont think we need to trade for anybody, just pitch better. I'd be willing to give up Shelby Miller though for a good starter/reliever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds are pretty good. :

Just won their 10th game in a row. *happy dance**


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They're better without Votto. Give him to us please.

Scooter Feldman DEALING. Still no offense, but hopefully this 2-0 lead keeps for JOE NATHAN.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I hope the Sox trade Lester. I'm sure Houston would want him they'll take anybody. It's not like they have playoff hopes...or even win 50 win hopes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*10-2 without Votto is shocking *no not literally, I'd need medical attention if that were the case (yeah I just hate it when people misuse "literally")*

Is Hamilton still swinging and missing alot, Mr?
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hamilton drew some walks so hopefully that's a good sign. Unfortunately the Rangers didn't make the Sox pay for the walks and the bases loaded, not once but twice. I can't actually remember how many bases loaded situations Texas has had this series, but I know it's at least 4. No runs scored.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Getting some jerseys off one of those cheap wholesale sites in a few weeks. 

Probably going for Morse, Trout and then maybe Dickey, Giancarlo or Haren. And my friend is throwing in $20 for a Billy Butler.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Awesome offense by Angels today.....














































































fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao ESPN audio just caught Pedroia yelling 'FUCKIN A' after he flied out. There was an awkward 5 seconds of silence after it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants have lost 4 in a row and just got swept by the Dodgers so now it's a tie game in the NL West. 

The level of gotten to is just...fpalm Team can't hit for shit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sale reiterated Sunday that he feels fine, aside from some arm fatigue as he quickly moves toward a new single-season innings high. With that fatigue in mind, Sale's start in Minnesota will be skipped Wednesday and it's not known exactly when the left-hander will return to the mound.

"Going through a little dead-arm period, I guess. Nothing terrible, nothing anyone else doesn't go through," said Sale, who has a 2.61 ERA in 124 innings. "We all feel this is something that's going to benefit us and benefit myself, a few extra days off so the next couple months we can make a push and get after it."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sale will be the most dominant pitcher in MLB next year. We both know this. Kid fucking owns. They're holding him back for Sept and beyond. Chisox should be there still. Still got August, but this team is clutch. That's my observation of them at least.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> *Sale will be the most dominant pitcher in MLB next year.* We both know this. Kid fucking owns. They're holding him back for Sept and beyond. Chisox should be there still. Still got August, but this team is clutch. That's my observation of them at least.


That's a funny way of spelling 'Justin Verlander'.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlander is done.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah he still has some more CY Youngs to collect.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wasn't serious. He's an amazing workhorse. He's pitched a ton the past few years though. Perhaps he won't age fast and it won't matter.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm not joking. But if you were gonna try to troll you could've went with someone like STRASBURG and it would've had more merit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Strasburg is done? He's barely started.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I meant instead of Sale.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh I wasn't trolling when I said Sale would be the most dominant. He will be. Or I'll be wrong.

I was joking about Verlander being done.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Give me SS over him any day. His high K rate and somewhat unlucky peripherals (.320 BABIP compared to Sales .269; 10.1% HR/FB) and weaker offensive league make me want him before Sale.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

But Strasburg has to pitch in ideal conditions or he struggles. He has had heat stroke how many times this season, like 3?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I definitely need to see Strasburg pitch more, but Sale gets fired up. When he learns to channel that emotion...yeah, I want him pitching for me if I need to win a game. I get those Randy Johnson vibes from him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Its a small sample size, but Strasburg has pitched very well in two of the hottest months in June and July. 2.61 ERA in 19 starts in the two months. 

So yeah, not a concern for me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rangers just broke an 0-30 RISP slump. Fuck yeah. Now they can start on a new drought!:mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cube shouldn't blow this lead...and I wonder where Reed went


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Did not expect Angels to get the win tonight, so happy. That 6th inning was amazing for morales.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah that was ass kicking. Oswalt is awful, but the Angels are one of the best lineups in MLB. Fortunately we got 3 more games. I'm hoping that barrage of homers is the Rangers snapping this awful slump. Still got Weaver and Wilson to try to hit though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Darvish and Harrison always give Angels trouble so im not expecting to see games like tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

COME ON RAYS!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Some pre trade deadline predictions

Dempster/Soriano -> Dodgers
Shields = stays in Tampa
Pence = stays and traded in offseason
Pierre -> Cincy
Joe Blanton -> Baltimore


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Rangers considering going after Josh Beckett. Hopefully they bite and we get someone to take Lester.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

so we got a guy with a history of arm problems and hasn't played this year

...wonder what kind of sandwich we will get for Big Al


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I would love it if Beckett and Lester were traded and Lackey just fucked off the team. I'm not even sure what his contract is but I'd be willing to pay it to make him not come back next year.

And there are so many guys that I hadn't noticed got dealt the last few days. Gotta catch up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

All of the starting pitchers except for Bucholz and Doubront can fuck off.

I hope we get rid of him but I don't care if we keep Beckett but I pray to God that someone takes Lester away. I'd trade him for a bag of peanuts. #1 on my shit list.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Some reports are saying the Giants have acquired Hunter Pence.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dodgers acquire Shane Victorino for two minor league pitchers.

Giants acquire Hunter Pence for Nate Schierholz and a minor league catcher.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn, Phillies are selling like crazy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They have to Brye. They signed Hamels to that huge contract.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They going to keep Lee?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> They have to Brye. They signed Hamels to that huge contract.


Shit, forgot about that. I'm not a Phillies fan but it just surprises me to see them not running show in the east.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A's desperately need a SS before the deadline. Escobar or Drew please, do it BB


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Giants fans will love Pence!

EDIT: Looks like the Rangers get Soto from the Cubs.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Johnathan Broxton to the Reds. Craig Breslow to the Red Sox. (Y)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Edward Mujica to the Cards. Maybe the Dotel like move from last year that propelled the Cards?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *Giants fans will love Pence!
> 
> EDIT: Looks like the Rangers get Soto from the Cubs.*


I saw that Soto deal and was baffled. It seems like a trade just for trading's sake.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They're saying Dempster to Rangers in buzzer beater deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah Olney says it's a done deal. I'll be pretty disappointed if Texas gave up OLT to get Dempster. Otherwise, I welcome any starting pitcher to this team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Sox didn't trade Lester :bron3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No one wanted to part with their delicious sandwiches.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I don't understand the Soto pick up either. He's decent but doesn't Texas already have a decent catcher? That makes no sense to me. Seems like a lateral move at best.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Maybe when Dempster pitches they will put Soto behind the plate?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^^^That is possible TJ, hadn't thought of that.

Soto will be backing up Napoli I have to assume. So we got a backup catcher fuck yeah...nice job (unless what TJ said which did make a lot of sense).

Texas did NOT deal Olt for Dempster so I'm good with it. His ERA will increase in Texas for sure, but as long as he doesn't walk many hitters, he'll probably be ok.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They will probably have Soto catch for Dempster for his first few starts until Napoli gets used to him. Although with the Rangers offense they may just use Soto every time Demptster pitches. Would be giving up a decent hitter with Napoli but good pitching is needed more and Soto would make Dempster feel more comfortable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Danks will be out for the year, making the Liriano acquisition that much more pivotal. Question marks around everyone in the rotation at this point.

Sale - stamina
Peavy - injury concerns
Humber - is he good enough?
Quantana - stamina
Liriano - form
Floyd - inconsistency


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I was actually excited for the Garza,Dempster for Upton deal rumoored around...but we got two single A players..hopefully in the winter meetings,he can get a few players to keep the seats warm so to speak..

I am pretty sure Reed will be back..he usually is..Coleman should be nowhere near the mound..let alone a starter..guess we will just have to keep waiting...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Feliz to have Tommy John, Oswalt to the pen. Not sure Oswalt should be on the team. Feliz RUINED. He was ruined in that WS Game 6. Let's be honest here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Having a second catcher isn't exactly a bad thing. Nap can play first and DH as well to keep his bat in the line up while giving his knees a break.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

But Nap's having a miserable year. His OPS is down 150 points from last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Way more than 150 points. His numbers were way above him last year though, batting average anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Having a second catcher isn't exactly a bad thing. Nap can play first and DH as well to keep his bat in the line up while giving his knees a break.


Indeed, it's just the backup catcher we had wasn't that bad. I guess they're hoping Soto can improve at the plate and possibly replace Napoli. Soto is an upgrade defensively over Torreabla, so that's good. He might be better than Napoli too, who isn't that great defensively either.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Napoli is a FA after this season, right?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yes, he is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*And the best record in baseball after August 1st... The Cincinnati Reds :mark: X a billion

And if the Reds have a lead after 7 innings on your team...well I'm sorry about your damn luck. Broxton and Chapman are pretty damn good. :*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Gosh damn Matt Holliday! Gosh damn! Watch out Croft..the Redbirds are comin for your Reds. We will do any thing neccessary to win the Central. Including getting into a dugout clearing brawl..oh wait..

Seven games is no big deal. We may not win the Central but we will get that Wildcard! Let's hope the Reds are smart and don't start saying the Cardinals are bad and that they are so much better. Didn't work out for the Brewers too well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Mike Olt era begins. Keep being awesome. Get on base, and jack homers. We'll have a good ole time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I'm looking forward to this Mike Olt feller. BASH BASH BASH! ... he might hit one to Dallas. 

The Reds win again : that's 3 out of 4 from the Padres and best of all Chapman got a much needed day off. He might get a second day off tomorrow now that the Reds have Broxton. But the pesky Pirates of Pittsburgh are coming to town. It should be fun! :mark:
*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't know why I sit and watch the entire game when they play like this. 

So gotten to.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Going to a Royals/Rangers game on Saturday..ought to be "interesting."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Latos + Broxton + Champan = 4 hit shut out. :*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Uptons both his their 100th career Home Runs tonight. Pretty cool stuff right there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Couple of things:

- Check out Trout's HR today. Mammoth strength.
- Anyone see Chapman throw 100 MPH and hit McCutchen up and in? Then he walked up to the plate asking for a ball while Cutch' was staring him down. Not a single fukk was giving that day.

Good game going on in Chicago right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's pretty insane, tbh. (The Upton/Upton thing)

And Broxton/Chapman combo in Cinci is ridiculous. Really good move by the Reds.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Much better start by Annibal tonight. They got a few baserunners but only one XBH and its about what I want out of a #3 Now hopefully the umps stop screwing the Angels over and they beat the White Sox, and it'll be all good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> Couple of things:
> 
> - Check out Trout's HR today. Mammoth strength.
> - Anyone see Chapman throw 100 MPH and hit McCutchen up and in? Then he walked up to the plate asking for a ball while Cutch' was staring him down. Not a single fukk was giving that day.
> ...


*lol of course I saw it. What impressed me about it is 'Cutch didn't even grab his arm lol He walked down to first without even rubbing it. The pitch was 100 fucking miles and hour right into the bicep and 'Cutch no sold it. I kinda marked.  He actually no sold it so much that I thought it hit the bat until the replay. *


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

well I will see everyone in 2014...maybe


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Saw the Trout bomb. Is this guy gonna be a perennial 40/40 guy? I'm being serious.

And the fact he can leg out so many infield hits, he could have a legit shot at the Triple Crown. He'd need to hit lower in the order for the RBI of course.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I wonder if Olt is playing tonight in KC..Might get to see him play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He didn't play last night. He'll probably always start against lefties for now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A lefty is starting for KC tonight..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hope you witness at least one Mike Olt bomb then.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Well if Olt does hit a HR while you're at the game that will be one Mike Olt Stat







that you'll always remember. 


yeah bad joke that I just had to get out of the way before I could carry on. :side:



*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

My god Oakland is still managing to win with the most ragtag group of players I've ever seen.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Youk has to be the top acquisition of the summer. Guy is killing the ball.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I witnessed Mike Olt getting his first career RBI tonight, underwhelming game though. No homers. 4-2 Rangers win. Josh Hamilton spoke afterwards about his life since it was "Faith Night" and what not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Without Olt, that game might've gone extra innings. Rangers could've blown it wide open but that base running snafu shot themselves in the foot.

Maestro, did you mark out for that game tying homer by Youk? Chisox just don't go away.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That Escobar error was the best error I have ever seen...it resulted in a double play 

Also I heard alot of MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSEE tonight. That chant rules.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yes, I did, MrMister. I actually PM'd my arch nemesis Tigers fan, Perfect Poster, an eloquently written message that said: "YOOOOOOUUUUUUUUK".


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm not worried brah. Fisters finally in midseason form, JV will bounce back from some of his rough starts, and you can't trust the Sox SP when Sale's getting skipped every other start, HUMBER and LIRIANO are inconsistent as fuck, and Peavy is reaching some health marks he hasn't seen in a while.

We still got 2 months to go. Lots of time.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

We wont be fading, son. Our hitting is for real. Have your questions been answered? Rios and AJ are both maintaining their play that you questioned earlier in the year. I will agree that the pitching is questionable. Sale is exhausted and threw a median fastball of 87 MPH last start against Texas. Reed has a dead arm as the closer. Humber, Floyd, Quantana are all below average IMO. We'll see what Liriano can do. Looked good in his first start.

Peavy will be fine. He's unfortunately in the position where he has to be a horse this year and go 6 or 7 innings every time out.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh I fully expect them to be in it. Tigers aren't winning the division by 15 again. More like 4 or 5 games instead :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

How many more left between the two? I really haven't seen much of the Tigers, but the Chisox lineup is as good any in MLB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

7. 4 in Chicago 3 in Detroit.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Did you see that catch by Trout, Mr? Is there anything he can't do? I still like Harper more, but it was flagrantly rude of me to debate you in arguing Bryce being superior to Trout earlier in the year... even though if you look at both players' years when they were 19, Harper has had a much more impressive year than Trout did. Perhaps that's a good sign of things to come for Harper.

And the Sox play horribly against Det. It's like they're intimidated by the Tigers and have already mentally lost when they take the field.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They should be scared. Cabby/Fielder isn't anything to joke about.

And fucking WGN almost fooled me thinking Dunn hit it out when he wasn't even at the Warning Track with his hit. Bastards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Middlebrooks/Trout argument was worse.:side:

Yeah I saw that catch. On a somewhat related note, Trout could play any major sport and excel. He'd be a great point guard probably and he'd also play a mean strong safety.

I didn't think Trout had this much power honestly. I mean I could tell he had some pop, but nah, he's got legit POWER. He hasn't even played a complete season and I'm about compare him to...nope...not going to do it. NOT YET. 

The only thing Trout doesn't have is a cannon for an arm. That's it. Everything else he's got in spades, contact, power, speed, base running. He's easily one of the best baseball players I've ever seen...and he's 20.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> The Middlebrooks/Trout argument was worse.:side:
> 
> Yeah I saw that catch. On a somewhat related note, Trout could play any major sport and excel. He'd be a great point guard probably and he'd also play a mean strong safety.
> 
> ...


He has been a joy to watch, rookie of the year no doubt. What do you mean he doesnt have a cannon for an arm?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's the AL MVP too as far as I'm concerned.

Two months left, but he's the leader.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think his catch a month ago was better


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Mike Trout will finish his career as one of the Top 10 offensive players of all time. I truly believe that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I don't see how anyone outside of Nationals fans can like Harper more than Trout. 


.... oh yeah, before I forget, the Reds are pretty good. :*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *I don't see how anyone outside of Nationals fans can like Harper more than Trout.
> 
> 
> .... oh yeah, before I forget, the Reds are pretty good. :*


it does look like the Reds are pulling away..good for them..


atleast it's not the Redbirds:cool2


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's what the Brewers said last year man.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Country Joe is terrible. How he still has a job I don't even know.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone watch that bottom half of the 1st inning in Colorado? Lincecum's catcher keeps airmailing his throws. Now he's walking the ball out to the grass and under throwing him. No wonder why Timmy is having trouble this year! He has to overexert himself just to catch the damn ball on the mound.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It must be that thin air in Colorado... :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

AJ AND RIOS! Clutchest hitters in baseball!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOLOL


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

5 straight games with a HR for AJ. :cool2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ugh way to blow a game that should've been over 20 minutes ago guys. One fucking flyball was all that was needed. smh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lulz suicide squeeze with Mike Olt. Why Wash? WHY

And of course Michael Young gets a base hit after the failure.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Let's go Tigers! 5 in the 10th hell yeah!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

God damn Tigers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's right Flex. I can sense the fear in your posts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I hate losing because of errors and bad WASH decisions.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't even know how Wash has a job. How can he come off as impressive in an interview? "Well, you know, Josh will get it together, you know. Sometimes funks are how dat baseball goes, you know."



Perfect Poster said:


> That's right Flex. I can sense the fear in your posts.


It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Once again Angels bullpen fucks everything up, so frustrating. The only good news is A's lost. The next 3 games are crucial.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Texas choked one up to the Royals too. Who do the Angels have next? Texas plays at Fenway.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The A's


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holy fuark! Sale is a monster. 10 days of rest did him well. Threw a 95 MPH fastball right by the first hitter of the game tonight. If you all remember, the median velocity of his fastball was 87 MPH last time out against Texas. Good to see. The Sox need him to be the ace for the rest of the year. 

In a related note, Humber was demoted to long relief. Meaning Sale should be going on 5 days rest the remainder of the year.

EDIT: 

lmao @ Cleveland's descension. They're falling quicker than any team I've ever seen. They're losing to the Twinkies 12-1 in the 4th inning. Morneau is already 4/4. :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals taking it to the Giants..


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Got a feeling tomorrow's game is going to be even uglier for the Giants, looking at the pitching match-up. Don't see us escaping this series still in first place, unless the Rockies suddenly start playing well against the Dodgers after the thrashing we gave them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ok, ok Yu Darvish sucks. I mean he's faced some good lineups recently, but yeah, I don't think he's gonna make in MLB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Teams have made an adjustment to him now that he's gotten some time in the big leagues. Still, he's striking out over 10 guys per 9. Biggest problem is he walks almost 5 per 9 which is just unsustainable for success. He's not been terrible, but controls clearly his biggest issue. He's got the stuff to succeed, though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They should just let him pitch with his entire arsenal of pitches and see what happens. Limiting him to what you want him to be restricts a player from playing freely and loosely.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm just frustrated he's getting hit hard. He'll come out soon and dominate and I'll be sold again. 

He does have control/walk issues he needs to get nailed down. As long as his failures don't fuck with his head, he does have the stuff to right the ship.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Weaver was BOSS as always, this puts him at 15-1.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Does anyone know what Carlos Lee is playing for? Vetoes a trade from Houston to the LAD earlier in the year; recently expressed how undesireable of a location New York was when the Marlins wanted to trade him to the Yankees. Is this guy the most content, complacent, laziest ball player we've ever seen?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Maybe he just likes Texas and is firmly settled with his family on his farm...?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

UGH, Longoria was just a couple feet away from hitting a GS in his 1st game back.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Baseball America's top 3 rankings for best fastball in the MLB:

1. Justin Verlander
2. David Price
*3. Chris Sale*

Baseball America's rankings for best slider in the MLB:

*1. Chris Sale*
2. Who cares?
3. Who cares?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sigh....Angels are playing like garbage tonight.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So Cain pitches like shit against the Cardinals and then Zito bosses them.

I don't get baseball.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone else's MLBtv not allowing them to watch any of the games tonight? PISSING ME OFF.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not sure what's up Maestro. I got Cubs/Padres on right now.



CamillePunk said:


> So Cain pitches like shit against the Cardinals and then Zito bosses them.
> 
> I don't get baseball.


It's the most bizarre American sport without question.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

On my cable, MLBTV is playing "MLB Tonight" but the Giants/Cards game is coming on ESPN in like 35 minutes so I'll probably watch that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Not sure what's up Maestro. I got Cubs/Padres on right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the most bizarre American sport without question.


Yeah. The only game I've got all day has been Oakland/LAA. It wont allow me to pull up any other game under "Today's Games". Shame... I wanted to see Giancarlo's first HR back after his knee surgery. Now I missed it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh that MLBTV :side:

Was watching The Franchise earlier today, fuck the haters, Ozzie Guillen is a BOSS.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They just showed that Mark Buehrle between the legs toss to 1st from opening day '10 and it's still fucking INSANE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels bullpen fucking blows, that is the 5th time they cost a game. Fucking shit this is frustrating.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants shut out one of the best offenses in baseball and score FIFTEEN runs of their own. That game was sex.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Stanton had a better day than Scutaro though


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'll take 1 HR and 7 RBIs over 2 HRs and 4 RBIs.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Manny Machado getting called up by Baltimore.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Slept through the game today. I guess the Giants offense had a hangover after last night, only 1 run today. Meh, I'll take a split with the cards. We better sweep the Rockies though cause the Nationals are comin'.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

God I hate the Tigers bullpen. Benoit and Coke have been shit lately. Don't know which one you could really rely on.

EDIT: Ok Dotel has been fine. Other than that, though, blah.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jon Jay, Allen Craig, David Freese, Yadi, and Holliday are all relatively young. Kolten Wong, and Oscar Tavaras are very good hiiting prospects. Don't expect the Cardinal offense to sputter over the next few months..let alone..years!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

wait..Cubs beat the Reds...oh Croft..I am so sorry


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOL @ Dat Dude BP deeking Castro. Starlin is such a dumbass.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This Strasburg thing is ridiculous. Rizzo is basically saying Strasburg is more important than the rest of the club and their chances at winning the World Series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cespedes is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Manny Machado...beast.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They added all the 30 for 30 ESPN movies on netflix and I'm watching Four Days in October. Fucking loved that Red Sox team, especially Kevin Millar.

Just the Dave Roberts steal in game 4 is insane alone considering that had he got picked off or thrown out, none of this would have happened.

And Clay Buchholz is the man. Never gave up on that guy. His monthly ERA from June-Now

June: 2.40
July: 2.45
August: 0.56


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I know this might sound asinine, but if the Reds finish with the best record in the MLB, can Aroldis Chapman qualify for the Cy Young as a closer? What is everyone's take on that? 1.29 ERA, 0.69 WHIP, the best K/9 ratio in the MLB. 15 consecutive saves without a BS, 27 saves since late May.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Edit:* ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm serious...

Who is a better candidate? This is my short list, not necessarily in any order:

Dickey
Cueto
Chapman
Strasburg
Burnett

Cain and Gio fell off from their paces earlier in the year. Nobody else comes to mind.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You forgettin Kyle Lohse! :kobe


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Thank you Haren for giving Mariners the victory yah piece of shit fpalm.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dat catch by Rajai Davis. I bet JM was marking out.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PENCE hits his first home run as a Giant and it's a 3-run homer in the bottom of the 8th that gives them the win. : 

Nationals are gonna be a bitch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Thank you Chisox. You're welcome Chisox.

Hamilton looks to be coming out of his two month slump.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Thank you Chisox. You're welcome Chisox.
> 
> Hamilton looks to be coming out of his two month slump.


(Y)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I still really like Johnathan Niese. Pitched another great game tonight. (Y)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holy shit this David Phelps guy has picked off Andrus and Kinsler tonight. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Make sure ya'll check out that Stanton diving catch on Top 10 tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It doesn't look good for the Angels, their pitching and batting are in a major slump


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOLGiants.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Johnny Pesky dies at 92...long-time Red Sox player and coach. I understand all the appreciation and love for the guy, yet the pro-Red Sox ESPN fails to mention Game 7 of the 1946 World Series, when Pesky held the ball during Enos Slaughter's mad dash from first to win the WS for the Cardinals. 

Wonder how people think about the fact that the Nationals are ready to shut Stephen Strasburg down for the season when he hits the 160-inning mark. He's gone 133 so far. And right now, the Nationals aren't guaranteed to win their division right now anyway (with a 5 1/2 game lead on the Braves). I understand why you want to protect your star and the man you want as the face of your franchise for the next 10 years. However, the idea is to win, and it makes him look soft, no matter whether the team wants to do this or not. If they do, I hope the Nats go in the tank and blow their lead and lose out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Alright well here's my view on the fucking Red Sox today.

One day, ONE DAY after Johnny Pesky's death we get this meeting shit. I've lost all the respect I've had for Pedroia and A-Gon on account of being fucking bitches. A-Gon is bitching about a game from a month ago. A game where Bobby left in Lester perhaps a little too long against the Jays. Perhaps to eat some innings so our pen didn't have to. Perhaps because Lester went on to pitch two scoreless after the 2nd, and then gave up two more runs and came out. Who knows. Regardless, shut the fuck A-Gon, this isn't preschool.

Pedroia is fucking douche. Went from being the workhorse of the team to the crybaby and I feel like it's because he isn't being pampered by Francona anymore and we traded his buddy Youk. I always thought of him as a leader but not anymore, fuck him. You wanna complain Dustin? I'll complain about something, WHAT THE FUCK happened last September, brah? Can't blame that on Bobby. 

And the bullshit is that this will all be pinned on Bobby when the team finishes off the year still playing like shit. It's not that Beckett and Lester are shit and that the team has no focus, it's apparently Bobby V, who has done a passable job given the fact that he wasn't even given a chance to start the season.

And fuck you John Lackey, piece of shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That was a Notorious Celtic style rant. (Y)

Pedroia and Adrian can both fuck off, they've been terribly inconsistent all season long.

I think your hate for Lackey surpasses my hate for Lester.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn can't rep you for that great rant Brye. Must spread.

I've somewhat followed the Red Sox this year due to fantasy (Aviles, Ellsbury, Crawford), and it's definitely not Valentine's fault. I blamed him early, but that was mostly in jest because I'm not a Bobby V fan. Injuries have ravaged that team and for them to cry about bullshit...I can understand your frustration. Plus Lester and Beckett have been pretty bad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The pitching as a whole has been awful and inconsistent the entire year.

Bucholz has been our best pitcher this year, at least IMO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah the average relief pitcher Aceves is not a closer really. His stuff just isn't good enough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Buchholz is the one guy I've stuck with on this team. Him and Aceves are the only two I really like now and Buchholz is still one of my favorite players in baseball. I'm glad he's had success this year after a rocky start. Still an Ortiz fan but even he's done a few questionable things.

Buster Olney (I believe it was him) reported there were 17 guys at the meeting so I'm curious who else had something to say.

I understand that Bobby V probably wasn't the best idea for the team but he's been far less a problem than the players have been. Boston media can turn someone coughing into a headline story and that doesn't help much either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I like Aceves as well.

Lester, Beckett and Lackey can all go fuck themselves.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Red Sox are spiraling out of control...

Only problem Cardinals have ever had is that bitch Colby Rasmus and how he don't give a fuck what La Russa says and only wants to listen to his daddy.

That being said, I think the Red Sox are blaming Bobby V because they can't look past their ego and realize how bad they actually fucking suck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't know if it's because of today's events or what but no one looked like they had any interest in playing tonight.

I'm really fucking sick of these guys. Guys that I was a big fan of just a couple years ago.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

According to some guy that is close to the Red Sox said that Pedy was upset at how he was represented during the meeting and that he blamed everyone for their suckiness. I forget his name but he was on MLB Network after the game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> LOLGiants.


Sup? :cool2

Bumgarner. What a fucking ace. Held the Nationals to 1 run with a complete game pitched. Giants hit really well too. Really needed this win after the awfulness from last night.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Arrive. GIANTS. Leave.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals keep on scoring runs..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Melky Cabrera been suspended 50 games for violating the MLBs drug system.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Does that count post season games? I assume it does. That cuts into 5 post season games by my count. That's a tough break, but unlike an injury, it could've been prevented if true. Just don't take illegal substances.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah I believe so. Would miss division series at most unless they have the WC game then he would've been able to return for game 5 obv.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No wonder he was so good this year...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not true, PP. The extra games would carry over to next year. He'd be eligible to return the first game of the playoffs for the Giants.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone else notice that it seems like every year we get a bunch of no-hit/perfect game bids going deep and then around this part of the season we see very few?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hitting catching up with pitching and the heat factor I'd guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Happy I got Nats/Giants on MLB Network instead of Rays/Mariners.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Upset about Melky. This is going to be rough, especially with the NL West race as close as it is.

I can't stop thinking about the poor melkmen.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm watching that game, too. Poor Timmeh. He has had some unlucky moments this year. A bloop and an infield hit, compounded by Werth driving in two. Doesn't help that Lincecum doesn't have an out pitch anymore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

At least he got out of the inning with out giving up more runs, Giants already going to their bullpen.

STRASBURG about to pitch :mark:

My pick for the NL Cy Young. Either him or Dickey should/will win.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn you Melky Cabera.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> At least he got out of the inning with out giving up more runs, Giants already going to their bullpen.
> 
> STRASBURG about to pitch :mark:
> 
> My pick for the NL Cy Young. Either him or Dickey should/will win.


Aroldis Chapman


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm hearing conflicting information. I've heard from two sources that Melky wont have to serve the remainder of his suspension in the postseason, but now the Giants telecast stated that he would be suspended the first 4-5 games or whatever.

IDK.jpeg



MrMister said:


> Aroldis Chapman


Agreed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The commentators in the Nats/Giants game said that he'll be suspended for the rest of the season and the first 5 games of the postseason.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What a shame.

I was never really much of a Melky fan when he was with the Yanks but now that I saw him doing his own thing I was happy and it was amazing, and now this. 

Now his whole season is tainted.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Notorious said:


> At least he got out of the inning with out giving up more runs, Giants already going to their bullpen.
> 
> STRASBURG about to pitch :mark:
> 
> My pick for the NL Cy Young. Either him or Dickey should/will win.


*Cueto and Chapman have to be in the discussion as well. *


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wheres Kyle Loshe in this Cy Young discussion? All kidding asside..Chapman is actually the best choice right now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That Strasburg is nasty.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Felix or Cain. Who had the better game? Let the debate begin.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Anyone else notice that it seems like every year we get a bunch of no-hit/perfect game bids going deep and then around this part of the season we see very few?


Funny how you mention that and Felix throws a perfecto like 2 hours after your post.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Felix Hernandez just pitched a perfect game. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hail to the King. Fucking Felix Hernandez is such a badass when he's on, which is pretty often. I didn't get to watch the whole game, but I watched from the 7th on.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Perfect game! :mark:*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fucking shit, man. Again? This is like the 3rd no-hitter/perfect game against the Rays in the past couple seasons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

His curveball was out of this world from what I saw. Impossible to hit.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Hail to the King. Fucking Felix Hernandez is such a badass when he's on, which is pretty often. I didn't get to watch the whole game, but I watched from the 7th on.


That is about when I tuned in as well. The Giants sucking today made it an easy decision.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

People who say the Mariners should trade Felix are dillusional. If they did trade him, they would have to get SO MUCH back. A ton of talent would be needed to get him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well this is ironic. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn, I missed the perfect game


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TomahawkJock said:


> Felix or Cain. Who had the better game? Let the debate begin.


I geuss you could say Cain had the slightly better game as he struck out more people. but a perfect game's a perfect game.

Is this the record for perfect games in a season? since they've only happened 23 times it's must be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There's been three I think.

Felix, Cain and Humber.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think two in a season was the record, so this just extended it. If I'm wrong about two in a season, three is definitely a first time ever deal.

I like Felix more than Cain as a pitcher, but both were extremely dominant. I don't think the Rays are a juggernaut, but they're certainly much better than the Astros. Humber's was a fluke so forget that one. I give the nod to Felix. The game was 1-0, so every batter represented the tying run.

And speaking of Humber's, I just looked back and that was at Safeco too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

As much as I get sick of continuously seeing no hitters/perfect games, at least it was a pitcher worth a damn this time like Felix instead of shit like Phil Humber doing it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

DONKEY

EDIT:

TANK


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I was dreading tonights game against Dickey but the Reds handled him fairly well in a 6-1 victory. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Did Frazier's HR land yet?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Did Frazier's HR land yet?


 Probably orbiting around the stadium or something.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Man, crazy that the Sox haven't had a perfect game this year yet.

(Let's try this again :side


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Is Lester pitching today lol?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah, Buchholz.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lol @ Bomani Jones saying Melky was the only bat we have on our team. Pretty sure Posey leads the team in HRs, RBIs, OBP, and has the fifth best batting average in the league. He's been on a tear since the break. Also Pence could get hot at any moment. If we could get Alfonso Soriano (who said he doesn't want to play here because of the weather...dude plays in CHICAGO for fucks' sake) I really wouldn't be too concerned at with having Melky out. We've got the offensive potential and great pitching. Definitely need to make some kind of move to help our offense but I take issue with anyone acting like Melky was our entire offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Maybe Soriano thinks SF is like Seattle? I've always thought the weather in SF was perfect with mild temperatures year round. Soriano just doesn't want to play in that huge park that saps home runs. Hey Alfonso, you're not winning any World Series games in Chicago before you retire.

Sandoval ain't bad with the bat either...unless he's on the DL still.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pretend I never said anything. :argh: :mcgee :sadpanda


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Maybe Soriano thinks SF is like Seattle? I've always thought the weather in SF was perfect with mild temperatures year round. Soriano just doesn't want to play in that huge park that saps home runs. Hey Alfonso, you're not winning any World Series games in Chicago before you retire.
> 
> Sandoval ain't bad with the bat either...unless he's on the DL still.


PANDA is back in action, came back during the Nats series. 

Yeah I'm sure the park has more to do with it than the LOLweather, but still. He's playing for the CUBS. If he goes to the Giants he's on a team that's in the race. If the offense gets hot at the right time they can beat anyone. He'd be an appreciated asset for sure. It is frustrating.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Why did Kemp get thrown out just for cheering for his team mate? That is so ridiculous, was there more to it or something because No way anyone gets thrown out just for cheering his batter.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Clay Buchholz is a BOSS.

Pre All-Star Game ERA: 5.53
Post All-Star Game ERA: 2.03


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Welcome back, Pauly.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Prince has hit two BOMBS tonight.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Prince has hit two BOMBS tonight.


Prince is such a talented long ball hitter. Miguel is, without a doubt, a better all around hitter, but when it comes it jacks I will take Prince any day of the week. A lot of people will argue that his home run numbers are down, but they never take into consideration that he isn't in Miller Park anymore. 

Yeah, Comerica Park is a relatively hitter friendly, but nothing like Miller Park. Safeco Field has cemented itself as the pitcher's palace with the two perfect games, no hitter and all the no-no attempts going deep into games this year to go along with the other factors.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> I don't know if it's because of today's events or what but no one looked like they had any interest in playing tonight.
> 
> I'm really fucking sick of these guys. Guys that I was a big fan of just a couple years ago.


The Red Sox management should have started cleaning house with more than just Youkilis. Problem is, they just sit on their asses and twiddled their thumbs last year and then wonder why everything went to shit. With the Cardinals, they had enough of Rasmus and traded him. At some point, you have to shit or get off the pot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*With today's win Cueto is the first NL pitcher to 16 wins. :mark:*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Price was the first pitcher to 16 wins in the entire MLB, and that was a few days ago. :kobe3


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

R.A. Dickey should have been the first to 16.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlanders still the best in MLB... :side:


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Verlanders still the best in MLB... :side:


Without a doubt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Arrive.Blow a 8-run lead.lose. fpalm My God such a frustrating situation with the Angels.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

what..Dusty leaving his pitcher in there ..color me suprised..


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I hate that when a player gets traded his stats go back to 0 in everything. Pisses me off. When it says on ESPN on that little bottomline thing that Ryan Roberts hit his 2nd homer of the year, it just pisses me off cuz hes actaully hit seven


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So, Tampa swept the Angels, which is huge. Anaheim is probably their biggest competitor for the Wild Card.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Really bad timing for Vogelsong to have an off day against the PADRES.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This Cards/Pirates game is never ending.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Who's hyped for Giants/Dodgers tonight? This is the only game/series that matters right now. Bumgarner vs Kershaw should be quality.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah I might watch some or all of it.

I read some grumblings that Melky could be hit with a bigger suspension as he may or may not have tried to cover his tracks during the appeals process.

Also read that ROGER CLEMENS is attempting a comeback. Ok, as Maestro says...pls go.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dodgers/Giants is on ESPN2, right? If so, I'll certainly watch because I rarely get to see west coast night games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's not, because of THE LITTLE FUCKING LEAGUE WORLD SERIES. Who watches that shit?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I used to watch it when I was like 8.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Son of a bitch. 

Edit: lmao same.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I could've sworn they had the LLWS a few months ago. The shit never stops.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dodgers/Giants is on ESPN2 at 10. Right after Little League baseball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

orit

I forgot that those West Coast games are on late as fuck.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bro's.... check out that Giancarlo 3 run HR tonight. Murdered that ball. Probably every bit as impressive as that HR that broke the Miami scoreboard.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm trying to remain hopeful for my Angels, tomorrow they start a series with Boston, maybe a change of scenery will help:sad: 



Maestro said:


> Bro's.... check out that Giancarlo 3 run HR tonight. Murdered that ball. Probably every bit as impressive as that HR that broke the Miami scoreboard.


My God that was nasty, just pure power there.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fantastic pitching duel tonight between two aces. Bumgarner was just a bit better though and Giants get the win. :

Eight scoreless innings for Bumgarner, 10 K's, no walks. Feels good, man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So Roger Clemens signed with a minor league team named the Sugar Land Skeeters...I live like 15-20 minutes away from the stadium they play at, might actually go to a game to out of curiosity.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wow, I would go just to see him pitch. Is he making a comeback?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds with a win over the Phillies tonight after losing to them last night. A little redemption. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> Wow, I would go just to see him pitch. Is he making a comeback?


He's pitching his first game Saturday, will try to go if nothing comes up. As far as a comeback goes, he said "He's not thinking that far ahead right now."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trumbo hit a bomb over the green monster tonight, had to replay it a couple times.


Notorious said:


> He's pitching his first game Saturday, will try to go if nothing comes up. As far as a comeback goes, he said "He's not thinking that far ahead right now."


Ah, good stuff.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

DON'T CALL IT A COMEBACK


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trumbo is such a BEAST


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Must have felt good coming out of that huge slump he was in. Anyone catch Youkilis's grand slam?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

^

Yep. Good rebound so far for the CWS after being swept by the Royals.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A's starting pitcher Bartolo Colon has also been suspended for 50 games due to PEDs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A's should be ban from the post season and turn over the wins to the Angels :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Where does Sale rank on the AL Cy Young candidacy list? My short list looks like the following:

1. Verlander
2. Weaver
3. Sale
4. Price


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

...I don't see any reason to have Sale or Weaver above Price.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

But you do Verlander?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I didn't bother to look his stats up, but now that you mention it, no, I don't.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Interesting...

I'm of the opinion that nobody has separated themselves from the rest of the pack yet. Then again, I only have a general idea of what each's statistics are.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I agree, but at this moment in time, I'd give Price the edge. Most wins, lowest ERA, 2nd most K's, though highest WHIP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Price is the AL Cy Young pitcher as of today. I'm a huge fan of Sale, and he'll probably win one at some point starting next year, but he's pitching longer than he ever has I'm pretty sure. Not sure how much longer he can keep it up.


Price leading in wins is impressive since the Rays hitting wasn't the greatest while Longoria was out. It's no shock that his ERA and K rate go along with the Ws.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> I agree, but at this moment in time, I'd give Price the edge. Most wins, lowest ERA, 2nd most K's, though highest WHIP.


Never recognized that, to be honest. In years past, I always considered him a #2 starter on a pitching staff with the potential to be dominant. I had no idea the disparity between his stats and the rest is that great.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> I agree, but at this moment in time, I'd give Price the edge. Most wins, lowest ERA, 2nd most K's, though highest WHIP.


I'm going to just interject and say Verlander beats Price in IP, H/9, BB/9, K/9, K/BB, ERA+, FIP, FIP-, rWAR, and fWAR. 

Wins is arbitrary as fuck.



MrMister said:


> Price leading in wins is impressive since the Rays hitting wasn't the greatest while Longoria was out.


How? Price literally only went the distance once out of his 16 wins and it was back in April against the Rays. He's been helped out by Fernando Rodney and the rest of the Rays bullpen (y'know, the reason he has 'gotten' 15 of his 16 wins). His run support hasn't been bad either, because the Rays have averaged 6.0625 runs/game in his 16 wins. (I will say though that the Rays defense has been less than stellar which has helped him a lot along with the pen).

I could see Price being Cy Young (I thought he would personally before the season started) but it's not as clear cut of a choice as you seem to be making it out to be. Verlander is more than deserving of going back to back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

HERE WE GO

But nah, wins have always been a huge stat when determining the Cy Young winner despite them being arbitrary as fuck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Price is definitely the ace of the staff. Shields is good, but I don't know what it is, he just can't be great. In a couple years, I fully expect the duo of Price and Moore to be hovering atop the AL Cy Young standings. Hell, could be next year, if Price keeps this up and Moore's stellar 2nd half can carry over.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Weaver got his 16th win tonight


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlander
King Felix
Price

In that order.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> HERE WE GO
> 
> But nah, wins have always been a huge stat when determining the Cy Young winner despite them being arbitrary as fuck.


Felix Hernandez says hello. 

And you do realize that the league-leader in wins has only won the Cy Young Award 10 times (that's combining NL and AL) since 2002 right? So, half of the winners haven't led the league in wins. Obviously that means half of them have won, but anyways, it's "important," but it's not the end all be all factor in determining the Cy Young Award winner. (Although I'm not sure if you think that way anyways). A lot of other factors are involved since the BBWAA has finally gotten their heads out of their asses and gotten with the metrics bandwagon.

Again though I can see the argument for Price, and I wouldn't have a problem with it, but, personally I think Verlander is better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

King Felix is awesome too. What else?

I'm just saying how it is. Wins are a large factor in the Cy Young voting. I think wins are bullshit too for the most part, but with Price, they aren't.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

King Felix won it in 09 with a 13-12 record. Wins aren't a factor that they used to be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'd love to see his season stats. They must have been incredible to counter the lack of wins. There are exceptions.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> King Felix is awesome too. What else?
> 
> I'm just saying how it is. Wins are a large factor in the Cy Young voting. I think wins are bullshit too for the most part, *but with Price, they aren't*.


So the Rays having the second best bullpen ERA in MLB (best in the AL) this season, at 2.85, totally exonerates Price from having BS wins? 

Bullpens mean a lot more these days and like I said, Price has only had one complete game this year. So 15 of his 'wins' can be credited to the amazing bullpen that the Rays have. (FWIW, Verlander has a league-leading six and the Tigers bullpen is 18th in ERA at 3.78 and 10th (of 14) in the AL))

As for Felix in 2010:
13-12, 2.27 ERA (best in baseball), 34 starts (most in baseball), six complete games, 249.2 IP (most in baseball), 232 K, 70 BB, 174 ERA+, 1.057 WHIP, 7 H/9 (best in baseball), 8.4 K/9, 0.6 HR/9, 2.5 BB/9, 3.31 K/BB. He was pretty damn good and considering that the Seattle pen that year had a 4.23 ERA (which was 11th in the AL) it was awfully impressive.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Greinke won it the year before with 16. Lincecum also won it that year with 15 (when the MLB leader was at 19 each). Voters have gotten smarter recently. That's one of the last things considered now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bullpens have been critical for more than just these days. 

What about the bats though? Give me the Tigers over the Rays any day, especially if the Rays don't have Longoria, which they didn't for most of the season.

There are other pitchers that aren't even close to Price that have a good number of wins due to superior run production. That was the unwritten point.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If the BBWAA took wins into a great account I feel like CC Sabathia would have more than one Cy Young with how many wins he's tallied in The Bronx.

So... guys, how about the NL? Me:

1. Kershaw
2. Strasburg
3. Cueto or Chapman

The NL is a complete tossup if you ask me though. There's like six contenders.




MrMister said:


> Bullpens have been critical for more than just these days.
> 
> What about the bats though? Give me the Tigers over the Rays any day, especially if the Rays don't have Longoria, which they didn't for most of the season.
> 
> There are other pitchers that aren't even close to Price that have a good number of wins due to superior run production. That was the unwritten point.


Price's Run Support in Wins: 6.025
Verlander's Run Support in Wins: 4.5833 (repeating)

Price's Total Run Support on the Mound (Encompassing W's, L's, and ND's): 4.44
Verlander's Total Run Support on the Mound (Encompassing W's, L's and ND's): 3.52


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I like Chapman for the NL.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I like Chapman for the NL.


Can't say I wouldn't be surprised. His numbers are out-freaking-rageous. If there's yet another year where a starter doesn't step up to the plate and a reliever could win it, Chapman definitely could do it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Chapman is the most dominant reliever since that two year stretch from Eric Gagne. I like Chapman as well. I have Aroldis and JV as my two front-runners.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Price's Run Support in Wins: 6.025
> Verlander's Run Support in Wins: 4.5833 (repeating)
> 
> Price's Total Run Support on the Mound (Encompassing W's, L's, and ND's): 4.44
> Verlander's Total Run Support on the Mound (Encompassing W's, L's and ND's): 3.52


That's surprising. So I stand corrected.

You and PP are also probably right about wins not mattering much anymore. I just got back into baseball this year. I mean I followed the Rangers, but didn't care about the rest of the league for a few years. Kinda glad I did get back into to it too with guys like Chapman, Trout, and Stanton arriving.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I would love to see Dickey win it but I just don't see it happening.

Chapman would probably be my choice. There's a group of guys all in the hunt for it though. Cain, Cueto, Gio, Dickey and I may sound insane here but I feel like Burnett has done quite a bit for Pittsburgh. If they continue being successful (I know they're falling off now), I'd like to see him in consideration.

2010 was the year Buchholz almost won.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS sweep the Dodgers in LA! :mark: Up 2.5 games and an easier schedule than the Dodgers have, we're in pretty good position going forward.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

My god, I've just about had it with the Sox. Only FOUR fucking people on the team showed up to Pesky's funeral. I appreciate Ortiz, Buchholz, Salty and Padilla (was shocked he was the 4th guy) for actually giving some fucks this year but I'm sick of guys like Pedroia now. Really sick of them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Foolish Dodgers are foolish. They'll have the Hanley, Ethier, and Gonzalez contract if they somehow work out this trade with the Red Sox after claiming him off waivers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They'll also be fucking awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They claimed Beckett too. An unidentified team claimed Justin Upton. Beckett I could see getting traded, but I don't think AGon or JUp are going anywhere right now.

Unless the Rangers claimed JUp. If that's the case, fucking get it done Texas. I could seriously see them trading Andrus and stuff for Upton, but I do see this happening after the season. Not now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Someone claimed Beckett?

:mark: :mark:

Now just find a way to get rid of Lester.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh man, gonna be so pumped if Beckett goes.

I hope the Red Sox aren't serious about trading Gonzo. That'd be fucking stupid.

New set of socks + copy of Madden 13 from Dodgers for Josh Beckett. King size Snickers would be nice too but that's pushing it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Could get the king size Snickers by trading Lester.

The Astros will take him, they'll take anybody.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck yes, good call. Astros should have some money to burn too. As a matter of fact, who the hell are they even paying?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Playing for the Astros is almost like prison for MLB standards.

The Astros are a farm team for the rest of the MLB lol. Traded Pence, Bourn, Wandy...Jose Altuve made the ASG this year so he'll probably traded next season for some prospects.

Astros gonna astro.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



> Source confirms @GordonEdes report: #Dodgers "close" to obtaining Adrian Gonzalez, Josh Beckett, Carl Crawford, Nick Punto.


:mcgee

As long as Podsednik, Ciriaco, Buchholz, Aceves, Bailey, Ortiz and Ellsbury stay, I'm cool.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't wanna be too greedy but can they please take Lester too?

PLEASE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wouldn't mind if we threw in Lackey for free just to corrupt their clubhouse. We can make him useful and sabotage them.

I'm still convinced Kobe sent out Fisher and Odom to the Thunder/Mavs for an inside job. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well I like the Dodgers, but if it means we can get rid of Lester, Lackey and Beckett...sorry Kemp.

But on a serious note, I really don't see why the Dodgers are doing this. Crawford is out for the rest of the season and even when he's playing he's extremely injury prone, Beckett sucks, and I can't even remember who was the other person named.

Of course I can see why they would want AGon.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Dodgers are retarded taking on this much money. It's not like Hanley or Ethier have 5 years left at their pinnacles. To add Gonzalez + Beckett would be suicidal. They'll be stuck under expensive contracts and liabilities much like the Cubs were (and still are to a lesser extent) when Hendry had this same philosophy.

Unless of course they pull a Steinbrenner and say "we're all in; we'll pay the luxury tax for every dollar we're over".


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I haven't really watched Boston baseball so I'm not sure whats happen to Beckett but maybe he can have a revival going back to the NL like Burnett did.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I find it hard to fathom that Matheny hasn't thought of skipping Lynn a start. Poor guy looks exhausted out there. STL rode him without Carpenter and a struggling Wainwright.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

BELTRE with the CYCLE. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Another Cardinal win, another Pirate loss.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

As a Red Sox fan, I'm ecstatic to see that much wasted salary take a fucking hike out to the west coast. Carl Crawford has been a cancer for over a year now, and Beckett really just needs a scenery change. He might find his way in LA. 

Sad to see Adrian leave, but it was what the Dodgers wanted in order to take on Beckett and Crawford. Sounds like we're getting some young pitchers as well. Not sure why Sox fans want to send Lester somewhere too, he'll bounce back. John Lackey is worthless though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I get Adrian is a good player, but does he not contribute to the ominous culture in Boston? If I'm not mistaking, he and Pedroia were the two players at the center of that meeting with upper management.

Also, crazy 9th inning in Chicago. Really could use a walk-off hit to gain a game on DET.

EDIT: YOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUK

EDIT2: What an elaborate 9th inning! 2.5 up.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Every baseball fan should go watch the 9th inning between Seattle and Chicago. Fucked up ending.

EDIT: MLB Tonight is the best show ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Maestro said:


> I get Adrian is a good player, but does he not contribute to the ominous culture in Boston? If I'm not mistaking, he and Pedroia were the two players at the center of that meeting with upper management.
> 
> Also, crazy 9th inning in Chicago. Really could use a walk-off hit to gain a game on DET.
> 
> ...


A story surfaced after the Shoppach trade that apparently Shoppach had used Gonzalez's phone to text managed which was apparently his big thing that came out in the previous report. And from what I've read about Shoppach being a douche, I don't doubt it. As for Adrian's involvement in anything else, I'm honestly not too sure.

Fucking Pedroia though, I've gotten very sick of him this year.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pagan with four hits tonight including a triple and a double. Dude has been on fire. GIANTS win 5 in a row. :


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Braves are choking again and it's not even September yet. They're starting early this year. I blame Uggla.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> A story surfaced after the Shoppach trade that apparently Shoppach had used Gonzalez's phone to text managed which was apparently his big thing that came out in the previous report. And from what I've read about Shoppach being a douche, I don't doubt it. As for Adrian's involvement in anything else, I'm honestly not too sure.
> 
> Fucking Pedroia though, I've gotten very sick of him this year.


Remember that TERRIBLE fail slide Shoppach did going into 2nd base? Loser. 

I'm fine with Pedroia though. He plays hard, and he publicly said he would play for Valentine. I don't think he's the cancer by any means. 

I do give props to the players who went to Pesky's funeral - which was Ortiz, Clay, and Salty (as far as I know they are the only three) and those who didn't kinda suck. Really hope Ortiz finishes his career in Boston. Lester will bounce back, Felix might be better next year, and they NEED to get rid of Aceves. The guy cannot be our closer next year. I wouldn't even let him close open lockers, much less actual games.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If this goes through, the Dodgers arent going to have a hard time winning the world series. I knew I picked them at the beginning of the season for a reason. Also, inb4 "wahhhhh the dodgers are the new Yankees" crybabies. 

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2012/08/red-sox-dodgers-complete-nine-player-blockbuster.html


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This trade upgrades them at 1B. That's it. Maybe Beckett improves, but that's unknown. Crawford won't play until next season.

Still, I'm a big fan of huge ridiculous trades so I approve.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Apparently there may be a protest during today's Rays/A's game, where around 50 people will storm the field. DO IT, PLZ. I wanna see BJ kill a *****.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> Pagan with four hits tonight including a triple and a double. Dude has been on fire. GIANTS win 5 in a row. :


Goddamn I miss him on the Mets. 



Freeloader said:


> Remember that TERRIBLE fail slide Shoppach did going into 2nd base? Loser.
> 
> I'm fine with Pedroia though. He plays hard, and he publicly said he would play for Valentine. I don't think he's the cancer by any means.
> 
> I do give props to the players who went to Pesky's funeral - which was Ortiz, Clay, and Salty (as far as I know they are the only three) and those who didn't kinda suck. Really hope Ortiz finishes his career in Boston. Lester will bounce back, Felix might be better next year, and they NEED to get rid of Aceves. The guy cannot be our closer next year. I wouldn't even let him close open lockers, much less actual games.


I gotta disagree about Aceves, man. While I agree he shouldn't be closer, I think he's a HUGE factor in the bullpen. I've seen something in that guy all the way back to when he was on the Yankees.

And ironically, Padilla showed up to the funeral. PADILLA. Been here one year and he showed up rather than Pedroia/Ellsbury/Beckett/etc guys that have been here a while.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Apparently there may be a protest during today's Rays/A's game, where around 50 people will storm the field. DO IT, PLZ. I wanna see BJ kill a *****.


Protest for what?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bailey oughta be the Sox's closer next year, no?



Notorious said:


> Protest for what?


I've got no clue.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah, I'd say it'll be his job. (Y)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What are the particulars of this trade? I'm only reading what's going to LA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



HarsballTalk said:


> The trade has been announced. The Red Sox have traded Adrian Gonzalez, Josh Beckett, Carl Crawford, Nick Punto and cash considerations to the Dodgers for James Loney, Allen Webster, Ivan De Jesus, Jr. and two players to be named later.
> 
> Rubby De La Rosa and Jerry Sands are reportedly the players to be named and will join the Red Sox organization following the season. The Red Sox must wait to acquire De La Rosa and Sands because they didn’t clear waivers this month.


.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I read a comment from a Dodgers fan that said De La Rosa has the potential to a decent pitcher.

Hoping the Sox can sign a new starter in the offseason. Doesn't need to be a big star, just someone dependable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He was serviceable when he pitched in the Majors quite a bit last season. The potential is definitely there with him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> A story surfaced after the Shoppach trade that apparently Shoppach had used Gonzalez's phone to text managed which was apparently his big thing that came out in the previous report. And from what I've read about Shoppach being a douche, I don't doubt it. As for Adrian's involvement in anything else, I'm honestly not too sure.
> 
> Fucking Pedroia though, I've gotten very sick of him this year.


I didn't know that. Thanks for clearing the air. (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sox have been an embarrassment these last 2 seasons. there have been so many bad signings the last couple years. Lackey and Crawford being the most recent. Never understood the constant bashing of Daisuke when Beckett after the world series wins has not done anything good at all. Lester has been a better pitcher than him most of the time. 

So awful that Boston has been a baseball city the last century or whatever should have easily been a Football town after the emergence and dominance of the Pats. Shame that it will probably be a Pats city when Brady and Bill duo might end in a few years.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dunn last year had 11 HR's and 0 off of left handed pitchers. This year alone, he has 14 HR's off of lefties. His batting average is .207, while his slugging is nearly 2.5 times that amount at .508. Another remarkable stat: Dunn has as many singles (38) as he has HR's this year (38). He's also struck out 188 times.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> I read a comment from a Dodgers fan that said De La Rosa has the potential to a decent pitcher.
> 
> Hoping the Sox can sign a new starter in the offseason. Doesn't need to be a big star, just someone dependable.


De La Rosa and Webster are the two big prospects that the Red Sox get back. Sands and De Jesus are considered to be possible bench guys. Sands might have a shot to be at least a platoon guy with another player. Webster is projected to be at least a possible #2 starter someday. He is comparable to Derek Lowe in terms of his pitching. De La Rosa is the wild card. He too could be a top of the line starter someday or even a setup or possible closer with his stuff. He is the top prize. Loney is just a rental.

Brye, mark my words, Lackey will be that guy. I actually think he could get back to his Angels form. I think he will help next year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Adrian Gonzalez is already paying off for the Dodgers.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anybody see Roger Clemens pitch tonight so far. TBH, he don't look to shabby for a 50 year old guy. His command was good and he got up to around 88mph on his fastball.

That was quick of Adrian.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Man Lincecum fucking sucks now! Thank god the Dodgers lost.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

King Felix tossed another shutout. Like his perfect game, this was another 1-0 victory. He's gonna make the Cy Young a tough decision before this thing is done.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Heard Bautista is done for the season, that blows.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Johny Cueto MLB's first 17 game winner... he's also the NL ERA leader among starting pitchers.....and wasn't chosen for the All-Star game.... 

yeah buddy!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I forgot he wasn't chosen. :lmao DA FUQ


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> King Felix tossed another shutout. Like his perfect game, this was another 1-0 victory. He's gonna make the Cy Young a tough decision before this thing is done.


Felix should win it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Would love to talk about how much I hate A-Rod. Just for that fucking play in the '04 ALCS when he slapped the fucking GLOVE off of Arroyo. And then he's sitting there bitching, acting like it was his running motion. Fucking jackass. And then of course the fans are throwing shit on the field, like it wasn't the right call by far. Really? I remember my blood fucking boiling at the time. Honestly thought that we were gonna lose the series via that bullshit. :lmao

That being said, A-Rod is the biggest piece of shit in baseball, imo. This is relevant since I'm watching the 30 for 30 on the ALCS right now. :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

HAHA DODGERS.

Giants actually went into the top of the 9th down a run so we barely escaped with a win today against the lowly Astros. ARIAS and SANCHEZ came through pinch-hitting at the end. 

But still, lol Dodgers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*How about the assist Panda got on the diving catch attempt? *


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *How about the assist Panda got on the diving catch attempt? *


That was great, and then he gives Crawford a big ol' hug in the dugout. DAT PANDA. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

TROUT. That is all.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

ok...I think I calmed down a bit...but for the love of gravy...if you have an open base on the #8 hitter with 3 balls already...walk him..the pitcher IS UP NEXT..it's times like this I think there trying to lose on purpose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Would love to talk about how much I hate A-Rod. Just for that fucking play in the '04 ALCS when he slapped the fucking GLOVE off of Arroyo. And then he's sitting there bitching, acting like it was his running motion. Fucking jackass. And then of course the fans are throwing shit on the field, like it wasn't the right call by far. Really? I remember my blood fucking boiling at the time. Honestly thought that we were gonna lose the series via that bullshit. :lmao
> 
> That being said, A-Rod is the biggest piece of shit in baseball, imo. This is relevant since I'm watching the 30 for 30 on the ALCS right now. :side:


Here's another reason to hate A-rod. Can't find the replay of the play but this explains what he did pretty clearly.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> HAHA DODGERS.
> 
> Giants actually went into the top of the 9th down a run so we barely escaped with a win today against the lowly Astros. ARIAS and SANCHEZ came through pinch-hitting at the end.
> 
> But still, lol Dodgers.


Dodgers are fucked. They currently have only one true dominant pitcher(Kershaw) now that Capuano and Harang are starting to come back down to earth and are showing their true colors. Not to mention they will also have to rely on Beckett and Blanton to pitch behind them. I don't give a shit how good your hitting is, when your starters are giving up 4 to 5 plus runs up a game you're going to lose the majority of those games, especially in the NL West where's there's plenty of pitching. Dodgers rotation is overrated and has been over achieving the whole season and that's what's going to keep them from catching the Giants. Well, that and the insanely tough schedule they have coming up in comparison to the Giants schedule. Four against the Cards at home, then two three game series vs the Nats and Reds on the road. Meanwhile the Giants will be playing teams with losing records the rest of the way with the exception of the six games against the Dodgers.

Dodgers only chance is to completely dominate the Giants in those games but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Season has been great so far! Can't wait for the playoffs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Here's another reason to hate A-rod. Can't find the replay of the play but this explains what he did pretty clearly.


My god, I hate him. :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Theproof said:


> Dodgers only chance is to completely dominate the Giants in those games but that's not gonna happen.


Or for us to beat ourselves, which is the only reason I'm not breathing any sighs of relief.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cards need a win tonight. 

Yadi is okay. He said he could play tonight but Matheney wont allow him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Peavy eye infection. Sale with another dead arm through 157 innings. Floyd with an elbow problem. It's about that time for the ChiSox to fall apart.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*With the Pirates up 5-0 on the Cards and the Reds already with a win today it's looking good for Cincy fans. :*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

>Score 8 runs, allow 9
>Allow 1 run, get shut out

FUCK


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

what is this..I don't even know..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

3 straight 1 run losses. If you guys are gonna lose at least stop toying with my heart and have rallies killed at the end of the game. I need to save up for football season on that. Just smh. Need to win the series at least, and a sweep would be a hell of an outcome and make this race neck for neck.

However, with the way things are going, I expect 3 Sox wins with Hawk jizzing all over his microphone during the series. Just feels that way right now. Pathetic.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

All I gotta say is lol Dodgers.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Theproof said:


> All I gotta say is lol Dodgers.


Pretty good time to be a Giants fan. :durant


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> Pretty good time to be a Giants fan. :durant


Of course the next game we lose to Chis fucking Volstad.....Should have known not to make too much fun of the Dodgers because that stuff always comes back to bite you in the ass lol. Hopefully the Dodgers lose again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

There's no way Miggy isn't on roids or test.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tigers beat the Sox, so I pronounce today as a good day.

It was a pleasant surprised with Delmon with three RBI's. Ever since Jim Leyland put him in the 6th spot he has been doing well. Cabrera with another long ball (33) and Peralta's lead off home run in the 4th was great.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Chris Volstad still in the majors?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Joel Anthony said:


> Chris Volstad still in the majors?


He is with the Chicago Cubs and is 1-9.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You mean Volstud :kobe3...

... Volscrub :kobe2


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



NearStark™ said:


> He is with the Chicago Cubs and is 1-9.


make that 2 and 9 now..


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Evilerk said:


> make that 2 and 9 now..


Instant updates! 

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

EDWIN with the second longest homerun in baseball this year. That's how he does things.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants haven't scored since the second inning...they must be tired..


...zing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds with a 9.5 game lead going into today... I like our chances :*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Time for FRANCISCO LIRIANO to be the stopper. It's been a terrible road trip for the Sox so far. Need to take these next two.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



LadyCroft said:


> *The Reds with a 9.5 game lead going into today... I like our chances :*


The Reds have been on fire this year and I am loving Cueto. As far as NL teams go, Cincinnati is the closest team to me, so I am could technically claim hometown fan on this. They are also one of my favourite teams in the National League; The Reds and Giants are always favourites, but the third team always fluctuates as the Nats are assuming that spot this year.

And With the Tigers up on the White Sox 3-0 and some Madden 13 things couldn't be better. Maestro gets a pass for loving the White Sox so much due to Josh.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Only 1 GB. JV better be on his game tommorow and tie the division lead up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



I'm outnumbered. To make matters worse, the Sox aren't backing up my claims.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Only 1 GB. JV better be on his game tommorow and tie the division lead up.


 No kidding. Plus we are also only two games back from an AL Widlcard Spot. 



Maestro said:


> I'm outnumbered. To make matters worse, the Sox aren't backing up my claims.


I still love you.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck Wild Card. I don't want a do or die 1 gamer. My hearts been through that once already. That was more than enough.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Fuck Wild Card. I don't want a do or die 1 gamer. My hearts been through that once already. That was more than enough.


Neither do I, but if for some reason the Sox and Tigers stay at this pace I will live with it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



> 2012 League Ranks:
> • 1st in NL in W (17)
> • 2nd in NL in IP (191.1)
> • 2nd in NL in SO (190)
> ...


Name that pitcher...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RA DICKEY, cy young plz


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ding, ding, ding! Winrar!

Yep, he took the lead for me with that CG shutout against Miami. Dazzling numbers. Total off the radar candidate before the start of the year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hopefully Weaver goes beast today and gets DAT 17th win! Tomorrow is what I'm really worry about, the A's have been on a crazy streak and they dont look to be slowing down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I was gonna add DICKEY twice off waivers but said both times...HE'S A KNUCKLEBALLER, HE CAN'T KEEP THIS UP. This was back in April or May.

The guy is awesome badass this season.

Also, all it took for the Rangers bats to EXPLODE again was for me to start a pitcher against them. Too bad fantasy isn't still going in October. I'd strive to acquire all possible pitchers they could potentially face.:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I own the RA Dickey book.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh yeah how did I forget?

PROFAR with a homer in first MLB at bat.:mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I seriously wouldn't mind if the Red Sox quit their season today (forfeiting all the games) and just tried to build chemistry by going bowling or something for the rest of the year.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> I seriously wouldn't mind if the Red Sox quit their season today (forfeiting all the games) and just tried to build chemistry by going bowling or something for the rest of the year.



They should have went into sell/trade mode just before the deadline.

I believe I called RA Dickey for NL Cy Young a couple weeks back.As far as the AL it will be a battle between Verlander and Hernandez, it is all on how you vote; it isn't always about the numbers such as K's, complete games, shutouts, wins, era, etc when it comes to the CY Young. 

AL MVP will go to Miguel Cabrera with Trout slightly behind.
NL MVP: NcCutchen, Posey, Braun or Votto. 
AL Rookie of the Year: Mike Trout, obviously.
NL Rookie of the Year: I think Wade Miley from the D-Backs will end up with this, but Cole Hamels went and anointed Bryce Harper as 'the next big thing'.

I am looking forward to the end of the Sox/Tigers series tonight.

*EDIT: The O's are smoking the Yankees right now; the Yankees have used five pitchers in one inning. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah as great as Miggy is, Trout brings more to the table this season. Solid power numbers while leading the AL in BA and steals. I'm not even sure Miggy goes over Hamilton at this point. If they factor in how the team is doing as far as post season goes, Hamilton will win it barring another slump or an injury...assuming the Rangers don't get caught by the f'n A's, which they definitely could.

Still got a month left so things can change.

edit: Looked up all 3 (Trout, Hamilton, Miggy). It's really close with all three. I knew Cabrera was above .300, but didn't know he is at .332, right on Trout's heels.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Nah as great as Miggy is, Trout brings more to the table this season. Solid power numbers while leading the AL in BA and steals. I'm not even sure Miggy goes over Hamilton at this point. If they factor in how the team is doing as far as post season goes, Hamilton will win it barring another slump or an injury...assuming the Rangers don't get caught by the f'n A's, which they definitely could.
> 
> Still got a month left so things can change.
> 
> edit: Looked up all 3 (Trout, Hamilton, Miggy). It's really close with all three. I knew Cabrera was above .300, but didn't know he is at .332, right on Trout's heels.


Not to mention Miggy has 40 + RBI on Trout and has hit for 100+ RBI since 2004. 

As far as Hamiltion, yeah he had that four hit game and is up there in HR's, bur Miggy has 33 to his name. JH also went into that deadly slump in late June through July.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trout is hitting leadoff so of course he won't have as many RBI.  Trout is really a three slot hitter though.

And even with Hamilton's slump he's got 37 HR and 113 RBI. NOT TOO SHABBY. It's a close three horse race up to this point.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I am biased, but if it isn't Miggy it better be Trout- nothing against JH.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Pretty exciting road trip for the Giants with 3 come-from-behind victories in 6 games. Went 5-1. 

GO DIAMONDBACKS (until tomorrow).


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

does anyone know any closers...any closers at all


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Evilerk said:


> does anyone know any closers...any closers at all


Here is a list of all 30 team's top closer, relief pitcher, long reliever and middle reliever.

Closers and Relievers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's a Cubs fan so I think he's just posting his frustrations.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Speaking of closers and relievers, Verlander went on in the 7th. 

Sox are going down tonight.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I wonder how years Chipper can play if he was DH for the AL?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

NL
1. Dickey
2. Chapman
3. Cueto

AL
1. Price
2. Felix
3. Verlander

NL MVP: Braun
AL MVP: Trout
NL Rookie: Bryce
AL Rookie: Trout

IMO.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Sarcasm1 said:


> I wonder how years Chipper can play if he was DH for the AL?


He wants to retire as a brave and he isn't right to be a designated hitter, and if he did, he wouldn't play many games. It would be cool and all, but most players with DH positions in there future that played in the NL transfer around or before 30. 

Tigers over Sox, now let us hope they can make it definitive. Valverde really scared me in the end.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Another crazy comeback win for the GIANTS today. Trailed 3 in the 8th and won it in the 10th. :mark: Times like this remind me why I love baseball.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> Another crazy comeback win for the GIANTS today. Trailed 3 in the 8th and won it in the 10th. :mark: Times like this remind me why I love baseball.


No kidding, that was amazing, 

Very disappointed in the Tiger's run production and batting all around vs The Tribe today.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> Another crazy comeback win for the GIANTS today. Trailed 3 in the 8th and won it in the 10th. :mark: Times like this remind me why I love baseball.


One of the craziest, wildest and happiest games of the year for me. One to remember. Kind of made me wish I was there like I was for Matt Cain's Perfect Game or the late June series vs. the Dodgers or the Bumgarner/Kershaw gem a couple weeks ago in LA, et. al. 

But why can't the Dodgers just lose when the Giants win?


----------



## Just2Sweet (Apr 19, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GO RAYS!

It would be nice if we had a halfway decent offense to complement our pitching staff. PRICE FOR CY YOUNG 2012!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Now I see why the Rangers traded for Soto. Napoli has been out for a long time now. I guess his quad was much worse than Texas reported, or I missed the report that Nap would miss this much time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Now I see why the Rangers traded for Soto. Napoli has been out for a long time now. I guess his quad was much worse than Texas reported, or I missed the report that Nap would miss this much time.


That really sucks to hear, I'm huge fan of Napoli.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's still not running at full speed I read today. You really need those legs to catch, so I guess they got Soto so they wouldn't have to rush Nap back. I don't think it's anything severe, the Rangers are probably just taking it easy on him. We'll want him 100% for the mid/end of Sept and October.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

fpalm at Bobby V's radio tirade.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels sweep the A's  The pitching and batting has really pick up in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> Angels sweep the A's  The pitching and batting has really pick up in the last couple of weeks!


The Angels are up for a 3 game series starting friday against Detroit next and The Tigers are one game behind The White Sox; I am guessing that the Angels/Tigers series will go 2/3 either way. This is the start of a 10 game road trip for Detroit. 

The White Sox play 3 against the Royals and I am just hoping the Royals put up a fight and then we go on to Sox/Tigers for 4. 

After their four game series I imagine we will have a pretty solid guess on who is taking the AL Central.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holy shit Mark Reynolds. He's made Orioles/Yankees ridiculously entertaining.

Orioles bats getting hot again like they were early in the year. Jones, Davis, Weiters, Markakis, and out this world red hot Mark Reynolds.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not feeling good about this series with the Dodgers. Lincecum might be our best shot at actually taking a game, and that is a sad situation to be in.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



CamillePunk said:


> Not feeling good about this series with the Dodgers. Lincecum might be our best shot at actually taking a game, and that is a sad situation to be in.


Dodgers pitching hasnt been that great, so getting some runs in early on will help.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I set my DVR to record "Biggest Loser" and it keeps recording Dodger games.



CamillePunk said:


> Not feeling good about this series with the Dodgers. Lincecum might be our best shot at actually taking a game, and that is a sad situation to be in.


I know what you mean. At this point he's just as much of a wild card as Zito. Never thought I'd say that in a million years. Despite giving up only two runs he still pitched like shit. Seven walks is unacceptable and he's extremely lucky that the Dodgers didn't capitalize. 

I know he lost a little bit of his stuff but I believe that most of his problems are mental. That 0-2 pitch to that bum Kennedy should have been nowhere near the strike zone. Especially considering the fact that Kenned rakes him. He's been doing it all season. He throws great pitches to set up the strike out but can't seem to make the money pitch that he needs to get the K and instead serves up meatballs. He really needs to start getting his head into the games or I don't think we're gonna make it that far in the playoffs.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> Dodgers pitching hasnt been that great, so getting some runs in early on will help.


And previous to that they were lacking run production. The Dodgers are one of my times as my Great Grandfather use to tell me stories about the Brooklyn Dodgers, those damn Yankees and the 'Little Giants'; he was a Brooklyn fan. 

But personally when it comes to the NL WEST and the majority of the National League I support the Giants.



Theproof said:


> I set my DVR to record "Biggest Loser" and it keeps recording Dodger games.


Good one !


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Nationals shut down Strasburg for the season.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good. As much as he doesn't want to admit it, Stras is showing signs of fatigue.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

they handled it pretty poorly. should have skipped more of his starts throughout the season...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Mikey Damage said:


> they handled it pretty poorly. should have skipped more of his starts throughout the season...


Agreed.

Really pulling for the O's to try and take the division.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's in his head that this was going to happen, no wonder he's been struggling. Strausburg should have been screaming to them from the mountaintops to give him the ball every 5th day. If I was him, I'd be informing the Nationals to not expect me to ever sign another contract with them and I'm out the door first chance I get. 

The fans should be pissed as hell also. Washington had a very good chance to obviously not only win the division, but win the NLCS and play in the World Series. Forget that now, I hope the fans don't show up now. 

Not to mention, who is to say that he ever gets here again? He could go out next spring, blow his arm out on Opening Day and that's all she wrote. I would also want to see how he handles playing in the clutch, especially if you want this guy as your meal ticket for the next 10+ years. Plus, it's not a done deal the Nats are even playoff-bound yet. The Red Sox and Braves were supposed to be at this time last year, and look how that ended up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Exactly. Well said, Bruiser. Take Mark Prior, for example. Guy was arguably the most dominant collegiate pitcher of all time and was eased along in the minors prior to pitching for the Cubs in 02'. Progressively took him from 60IP to 88, then 113, and so on and so forth. Scouts said Prior had one of the most fluid deliveries and the best mechanics they had ever seen. What happens? Arm falls off and Prior's career will be forever remembered as an injury riddled one.

Long story shorty, you just never know what can happen.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Really should have beat the Dodgers today. fpalm Can't believe how Bochy handled those last few innings.

Tomorrow will suck.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I knew once Affeldt was warming up that the game was over. The guys numbers look a lot better than he's pitched if that makes sense. Seems like he always blows it in big games. 

This should have definitely been a win. Giants gave the Dodgers too many free runs by throwing wild pitches in the dirt and stupid defensive decisions.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just got back from the Angels/Tigers game, holy fuck what a night. TROUT is unbelievable, the crowd went crazy when he robbed fielder a homer.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It is amazing how the good the Orioles record is. By all objective measures, they are a below .500 team. Just look at their run differential. It is truly unbelievable. But that is why I love baseball. The unbelievable can happen. This shit doesn't happen in any other sport. I mean the Orioles have no business at all making the play-offs. They are no where near as talented as the Tigers, Angels, Yankees, Rays. Oakland too. I mean what the hell? The lowest ranked offense in baseball doesn't make the play-offs.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> Just got back from the Angels/Tigers game, holy fuck what a night. TROUT is unbelievable, the crowd went crazy when he robbed fielder a homer.


I hated the outcome of the game, but it was a damn good game.

I am going to have to give you some rep for going to see LAA vs DET.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Who is ready for the Sox to be swept by the Tigers again? :cool2


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> Who is ready for the Sox to be swept by the Tigers again? :cool2


Ughh, I wish that was the case. In the first 5 innings the White Sox stranded 10 runners on base and Detroit 1, and the score was 1-0; it was looking good, but of course, The Sox come back 6-1.

But congrats on your team winning, buddy, I will rep you when I can.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like Angels are going to lose tonight , offense hasn't been that good tonight.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> Looks like Angels are going to lose tonight , offense hasn't been that good tonight.


Too bad, they are my favourite for a Wild Card spot (Unless Detroit losses the AL Central). I think it is literally going to come down to the last few games with The Angels, Athletics, Detroit, Tampa Bay and Baltimore all contending for the two spots. Coincidentally these teams all have series coming up against each other, it is going to be damn entertaining.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I was kinda expecting a lost today cause out of all the pitching surging lately, Haren, was one of the weaker ones. If Angels want to remain a contender in the WC race they have to win the next three games or else its going to be a even harder struggle.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*With a 10.5 game lead I like the Reds' chances. :

But, since the Reds will more than likely play the wild card winner I don't like our chances as much if Philly were to sneak in. :hayden*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Reds' Magic number is down to 8 :mark:*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

3rd lost in a row to the A's tonight  Horrible batting tonight. The only positive thing tonight was Pujols hitting his 475th home run. LC, 2013 season schedule was release today and it looks like Angels and Reds are gonna play each other first*gulp*


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels buried themselves tonight. However, the great thing that will come from this lost season is that fatass, worthless, Santa Claus look alike will finally get axed. I look forward to the day where I never have to see that blank stare again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RIP Angels.

Would've been a lot cooler if the Angels had won 3 straight. Beltre and Hamilton are gonna miss at least a few days. NOT GOOD when the f'n A's are only 3 back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> 3rd lost in a row to the A's tonight  Horrible batting tonight. The only positive thing tonight was Pujols hitting his 475th home run. LC, 2013 season schedule was release today and it looks like Angels and Reds are gonna play each other first*gulp*


*:mark: I hope it's in Cincy. If so I'm going just to see Trout live! :mark:*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I just saw the clip of Josh Beckett being thrown out at 1st after hitting it into right field. He's the epitome of slow white guy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's no Sean Casey, that's for sure.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PP... do you still think Dunn and Konerko deserve the White Sox team MVP over Rios?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Speaking of next years schedule, Ozzie's first game vs the White Sox and Miggy/Infante/Leyland vs the Fish :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:cheer *Reds magic number is down to 7 :cheer*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> PP... do you still think Dunn and Konerko deserve the White Sox team MVP over Rios?


Considering both have hit the injury bug a bit, I'd probably give it to AJ. .850 OPS as a catcher (even if he's played in 20 less games) is a lot more valuable than a corner OF/1B/DH producing about the same.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

JACOB FUCKING TURNER


EDIT: ANIBAL "I SUCK EXCEPT ONCE EVERY TWO THREE YRS I THROW A NO NO" SANCHEZ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Greinke was phenomenal tonight, going deep to the 9th inning and then........Scioscia pulls him and we lose the game fpalm fpalm fpalm STUPID MOVE.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Royals really are determining who gets into the playoffs. Took 7 of 8 from the Sox late this year, 3 of 4 from Detroit, and now hurting the Angels. Their catcher is a stud. Perez might already be the best catcher in baseball; if not, he's certainly up there with the upper echelon of Posey, Yady and Wieters.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Reds choking away the series with Miami.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Dodgers and Cards are in a battle. 12th inning. Winner is up by a game in the wild card standings. With the season winding down this could possibly be the biggest game of the season. 


Watching this on MLB.com


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals take the lead. 3-2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well tomorrow Angels play Rangers and that series is always a fun one, Dempster is a fucking beast so I'm a bit worried. It looks like Angels rearrange the pitching so they are going with Weaver, Wilson and Greinke for this series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I hope the Rangers crush all three. 

Rangers play Angels and A's twice each down the stretch here. It should be an interesting next couple of weeks to say the least.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

CHISOX

come @ me, PP and NEAR!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah the Tigers are getting some poor luck with all of their 1 run losses. 17-26 FUUU

Ah well. At least now Delmon won't be back (and replaced by V-Mart) and we hopefully look for an improvement in RF. 2013 World Series. BOOK IT.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You guys need some outstanding defensive capable players. Get rid of Peralta, put Miggy or Prince at DH/1B, start Victor at Catcher. Improve 3B/SS defensively and you should be good. Don't know what Infante's situation looks like. Quite frankly, the Tigers have to be one of the worse teams defensively in all of baseball.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Victor doesn't have the knees to last as a C for even half a year anymore. Peralta was quite ordinary this year, but unless you trade you aren't going to find much on the market for SS. And frankly, I'd rather have Peralta than a POS like Brendan Ryan who's all glove no bat. Infante is signed through 2013. Realistically, we need to get another pitcher that can K guys. While I like Porcello, he's about the polar opposite of what this team provides. Guys like Scherzer and Verlander can flourish because they don't rely on D as much.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Yunel Escobar of the Bluejays gets suspended for three games for having "tu ere *******" written in his eye black and that translates to, "you are a *******" (damn WF censor  )

I'm sorry but I laughed.... hard. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...s-gay-slur-eye-black-says-203605396--mlb.html
*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Let me personally nominate Alex Rios for AL MVP this year. If he isn't heavily considered, then I would question the veracity of voters on the subject matter. Broke up the double play yesterday, which scored two crucial runs, and now he just hit the go ahead solo HR against Kansas City. Yes, Rios was miserable last year, but I don't know if there has been a more *VALUABLE* player in the MLB - so clutch.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

MLB should have suspended him the rest of the season, it's almost over anyways.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

http://espn.go.com/espn/fp/flashPollResultsState?sportIndex=frontpage&pollId=3182071

I don't understand the South, at all. How is his punishment harsh?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Weaver get his 100th career win tonight


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

17th inning almost 12:30 am west coast in Orioles/Mariners game tied at 2.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Reno Aces (D-Backs) win the AAA Baseball championship tonight after beating the ICL champ from Pawtuckett. The PCL and ICL champs traditionally of late play a one game championship game in Durham, NC.

Funny thing about Pawtuckett, their starting pitcher was freaking nelson Figueroa.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> Let me personally nominate Alex Rios for AL MVP this year. If he isn't heavily considered, then I would question the veracity of voters on the subject matter. Broke up the double play yesterday, which scored two crucial runs, and now he just hit the go ahead solo HR against Kansas City. Yes, Rios was miserable last year, but I don't know if there has been a more *VALUABLE* player in the MLB - so clutch.


Uh, no. Take the homer glasses off brah.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Who is in your top five? If Rios isn't, plz go.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trout
Cabrera
Hamilton
Cano
Probably Reddick

After 1-3 doesn't really matter though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WTF? Cano and Reddick? Do you even watch baseball?

I'm wondering how my statement was a farce from your point of view. It's asinine to say Rios has been elite this year? Really?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cano .911 OPS, .384 wOBA, 143 wRC+, 6.3 WAR
Reddick only .797 OPS, but .340 wOBA, 117 wRC+, 4.3 WAR, gold glove defense
Rios .847 OPS, .363 wOBA, 126 wRC+, 3.9 WAR

Both been better. But I realized I missed Zobrist, so put him in over Reddick. I would've put AJax, but two Tigers aren't gonna make it if they don't make the playoffs (despite how well he's produced).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

notsureifsrs. Nobody uses those statistics, brah.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Compelling case, Flex. Almost made me change my mind...

:ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Man, Cy Chen is killing us. Guy is an ace.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

#41 for Cabby :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You guys are missing Hawk praise Bruce Chen and constantly referring to him as "CY" Chen. Yes, the same journey-man Bruce Chen who has been a cast off from many teams. :lmao

Hawk: "Got em'." (after a Chen has a strikeout)
Hawk: "I tell ya' what, Stone poney. Cy Chen is really reviving his career. This guy can throw."


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Him and Guthrie shut down the Tigers in back to back days about a month ago. Was both hilarious and maddening at the same time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

We got a guy with a realistic shot at the Triple Crown. Miguel Cabrera is your AL MVP.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like Angels are going up against Game 5 of the World Series Holland


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*:cheer The Reds magic number is down to three :cheer*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The 2nd Wildcard spot has been a nice thing for baseball. Without it, the National League would be an afterthought as all the division races are all but finished. Nationals have a 5 1/2 game lead over the Braves so it might not be totally done, but it's close. 

American League races are still good, especially the AL East. Yankees and Orioles are going to go down to the wire, and there's a good chance one of those teams won't be postseason bound at all at this rate.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

BELTRE

DARVISH

NATHAN

:mark:

Great pitching duel tonight between Darvish and Greinke, both were great. I also didn't think Beltre would play. He wasn't in the early lineup. Beltre jacked a 2 run shot in the 9th and Nathan slammed the door.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The duel was great, but fuck its frustrating that no one was hitting. What the fuck is up with Frieri lately, that is the second time this month he's allowed a homer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No one was hitting tonight because Darvish brought his best stuff. Same with Greinke though; he was crazy good too. I was thinking they'd keep Greinke in and when Frieri came out there was hope. I'm not sure what Greinke's pitch count was at though.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The way Darvish has been pitching I wonder if Rangers will make him game 1 starter. Cuz Lewis was there best post season pitcher, but he done for the year and prolly some of next year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It was 109, which is understandable to take him out. They better figure out what ever their problems are quick cause Chicago is next and they are not one to mess around with. Who do Rangers play next?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rangers got the M's in Seattle. 

Good news for us DubC is that the A's play the Yankees. This will be the only time this season I'll root for the Yanks to win. Sweep would be amazing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A's swept the Yankees last time around, so the outcome is going to be interesting.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*The Reds clinched at least a playoff birth today *I think* and the magic number for the division is only 2 :mark:*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I figured I should give Giancarlo a little sig time.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Seeing as today marks his return to the red birds, I read a column that said Chris Carpenter threw upwards of 275 innings last year. That's Verlander territory right there. Never realized CC was that type of a work horse.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Hit-Girl said:


> *The Reds clinched at least a playoff birth today *I think* and the magic number for the division is only 2 :mark:*


against the Cubs...your welcome

hopefully your not to worried..since they just squeaked by the AA Cubs:cool2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bronson OWNED tonight.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hey guys, I made these wallpapers for you fans who have teams who are in the run for October. 

If you're a Tigers or Angels fan, I'm sorry, I didn't make one for you. But, if they make a late run, I will make those. 

http://doubleastreet.blogspot.com/20...allpapers.html


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Defeat snatched from the jaws of victory..

Marmol..has to have pictures of someone doing something really bad


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

#42 and now tied for the HR lead and is leeading all triple crown categories.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Roids.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Migeul Cabrerra is a straight beast.

Btw, Giants clinch!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Miggy is probably my favorite batter, and he's not even on my favorite team... anymore.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Cincinnati Reds... oh nothing just the NL Central champs for the second time in three years.











Getting ready for those GIANTS.

*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Reds got their batting title candidate, where's the Giants? Oh, Melky can't play?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Orioles and Yankees games looked to be awesome yesterday. I'm amazed at how the Yanks have blown a 10-game lead and are still managing to hold off the O's. This has been a tremendous race. 

As a diehard Cardinals fan, I winced yesterday when Yadier Molina left the game with lower back spasms. This year, he's been the leader of this ballclub and we need him if the Cards are going to make some noise in the postseason. 

I, also, take a little pleasure in the fact that, barring a complete meltdown by the Rangers, that Pujols will be watching the postseason at home on TV.  Pujols will be seen as a failure in Anaheim this year, even though a lot went wrong for the Angels. He won't get the benefit of the doubt he would have in St. Louis.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The only argument for MVP



> It’s that time of year again – with just a few weeks left in the season, baseball writers are turning their focus to the postseason awards, and as usual, the MVP races are the ones that are going to get the most attention. In the NL, the conversation is mostly about finding ways to make sure that Ryan Braun doesn’t win his second straight trophy, with Buster Posey stepping up to provide BBWAA members the out that they so desperately want. Over in the AL, there hasn’t been as much discussion for most of the summer, as Mike Trout has been running laps around the rest of the contenders, making it hard to put together any kind of realistic argument for a non-Trout candidate.
> 
> However, Miguel Cabrera is having a monstrous September, hitting .373/.426/.797 over the last couple of weeks, and now that he’s taken the lead in both batting average and runs batted, the talk of a potential “triple crown” has breathed life into his candidacy. Jon Morosi went so far as to call the decision to give Cabrera the award “a formality” and say that it’s “obvious” that Cabrera is the right choice. Instead of engaging in a hyperbole-off, however, let’s actually investigate the actual differences between them this season and see whether the case for Cabrera actually stands up to logic and reason.
> 
> ...


fangraphs.com


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

TROUT


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Miggy easily.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

None of that matters, but I was convinced by it. The only reason I thought Miggy was back in this was his Triple Crown bid (but I still think TROUT should win it). As of a few weeks ago, I homerishly still had Hamilton in the mix, but him pretty much missing all of last week killed that. 

If Cabrera wins the Triple Crown, he's going to win the AL MVP. No one has been able to combine skill and luck to win this thing in almost a HALF CENTURY. The Triple Crown is a sacred cow. It's ridiculously revered for nostalgia's sake. No one our age actually cares though because no one our age has seen someone pull this off. We don't have that nostalgic faith. Now Miggy winning the Triple Crown could be a faulty assumption on my part. I'm assuming most writers are of the age that they would've been alive, albeit some quite young, when Yaz won the Triple Crown back in 67. If most writers are not of that age, then TROUT wins the AL MVP.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

For some reason I would suggest Beltre for MVP before Hamilton.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Thank God the A's lost tonight.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You misunderstand me clearly. I'm telling you why the writers will/would vote Cabrera if he wins the Triple Crown, not why I think he should win it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Cabrera will absolutely win the MVP if he gets the triple grown...it's a fucking no-brainer. *


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I am leaving for the Tiger's game in about fifteen minutes. I have a meeting in Birmingham (near Detroit) tomorrow, so I even booked a hotel room as a business expense, now I won't have to make the hour drive home. The Tiger's are my team, but regardless of bias, if Miggy is to win the Triple Crown it would be a damn shame to give Trout the AL MVP. I also think it would be a shame if the Tiger's make the playoffs and Trout ended up getting it. 

If the Angels and Tigers both missed the postseason and the triple crown wasn't a possibility it would end up being rather close. The people who cast votes are very conservative in their ways and Trout is getting a lot of 'fan support' due to his excitement factor. You also have to take into account the markets they are in. Any athlete, on any team, in any sport in LA are under a microscope. If you are playing well it is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but I do feel for them when they are in slumps; look what Pujols went through earlier this year. 

Miguel will get AL MVP.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> You misunderstand me clearly. I'm telling you why the writers will/would vote Cabrera if he wins the Triple Crown, not why I think he should win it.


I didn't misunderstand you. Just explaining why voters voting that why is particularly stupid and antiquated. Your right in saying that the voters will vote that way anyway. I just wanted to elaborate on my thoughts on the Triple Crown. It is just so stupid.

What if Trout led the league in SB, BA, and Runs. Why is HR, RBIs, and BA considered better or more important or more valuable? It is all stupid conjecture and perception. Personally the "Triple Crown" should be HR, SB, and BA. Then I would be really impressed. RBIs and HRs go hand in hand. Let's see someone lead in my Triple Crown.*looks it up* only been done once by Ty Cobb in 1909. _That's_ a Triple Crown. 

This probably sounds like a stupid metaphor but we once believed the world was round and Aristotle was right about the universe. Those things were proven wrong as has the validity of the Triple Crown. Certain people just hold onto the old ways of thinking because they know if things change they'll no longer have anything to contribute. They know RBIs, R, BA, W, L, SV. If what is important changes, those people become worthless. People fight change. One day, the Triple Crown will be valued as it should, a neat thing that doesn't hold much weight. I think it will happen as soon as the old generation retires/moves on as they resist stuff like this the most. Sort of like how people are finally understanding how dumb Wins are for pitchers.

Being rare doesn't make something important. 

/rant


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah I agree. The Triple Crown was from a bygone era. Don't get me wrong, I think it'll be cool if Miggy gets the Triple Crown, but Trout had the better season. He's a better defender for starters. He led the AL in steals and has 20+ homers. Home runs will always be adored and they should be, but adding supreme steals onto power...to me...that's what baseball is all about. The most telling stat for me was the one that said with RBI chances, Trout actually performed better than Cabrera. Case closed after that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trout is still the MVP to me, regardless of if Cabrera wins the triple crown.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

First place tie with the White Sox now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

One more thing to the people who feel "if Miggy wins the Triple Crown he has to win MVP." What if he falls 1 RBI short? Then Trout should win? So 1 RBI should determine the MVP? That's just silly


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels had a combine 20 strikeouts last night, 13 of those came from Greinke in just 5 innings.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> One more thing to the people who feel "if Miggy wins the Triple Crown he has to win MVP." What if he falls 1 RBI short? Then Trout should win? So 1 RBI should determine the MVP? That's just silly


No, Miguel should still win the triple crown. Also, for those that don't know if he ties in a category such as home runs with Josh Hamilton, he still receives the Triple Crown. 

I had often thought about stolen bases and why they weren't a Triple (well, in that case quadruple) Crown category, but the Triple Crown revolves around batting.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels won today on a walk-off single by Torii Hunter. Big win by the Halos


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Felt good about the way Cain shut down a usually game Arizona D-Backs offense today. He's looking very good going into ORANGE OCTOBER.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*For the record... I do NOT like facing San Fran in the first round... just fucking sayin' before we get swept. *


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

White Sox... fpalm

Don't deserve to make the postseason, quite frankly.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Hit-Girl said:


> *For the record... I do NOT like facing San Fran in the first round... just fucking sayin' before we get swept. *


Why? San Francisco is certainly one of the least complete teams in the NL going to the playoffs. I would much rather go up against them then Washington, Atlanta, and ESPECIALLY St. Louis. Tim Lincecum game 1? :yum:. May not happen anyway. If Reds finish with the best record in NL, they'll face winner of Braves/Cards.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

SF has a weak staff past Cain and Bummy, Vogelsong is just a flash in the pan who will come down anytime, and Timmy is past his time.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Doug Fister... you filthy :jordan2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> Why? San Francisco is certainly one of the least complete teams in the NL going to the playoffs. I would much rather go up against them then Washington, Atlanta, and ESPECIALLY St. Louis. Tim Lincecum game 1? :yum:.


Actually our pitching stats as a team are very comparable with the other NL playoff teams, and our offensive stats are better than all of those teams'. 

By all means though, overlook the Giants. 

My only concerns are the recent inconsistent starts by Vogey, and of course not knowing what you're going to get with Lincecum and Zito.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Doug Fister... you filthy :jordan2


No kidding, his last start (or possibly the one before that) was terrible, so I was happy to see him redeem himself and get the win, of course. 9 strikeouts in a row is just ridiculous. This is the Fister of old. 

Prince's double or single error was awesome.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Near™ said:


> No kidding, his last start (or possibly the one before that) was terrible, so I was happy to see him redeem himself and get the win, of course. 9 strikeouts in a row is just ridiculous. This is the Fister of old.
> 
> Prince's double or single error was awesome.


His last start was his CG SO, but yeah the WS game before wasn't too pretty.

Should they clinch, a 1-4 of Verlander/Scherzer/Fister/Sanchez would be tough to match. I think I'd rather face Texas first because I'd rather try to get them in a short series where anything can happen. Plus you have to think NY is due to get us (although it is fun knocking them out every year ).

With all the ups and downs they've had, maybe them fighting for the division till the end is good. They've caught hot lately and maybe they can parlay that into a World Series run.

*breaths*

Ok, nvm. Let's get the division before I get ahead of myself. Leggo Tampa.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Honestly I wouldn't want to face Nats/Braves/Reds/Giants in the first round. Cards I think is a winnable series for a team but those other four are so damn good.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So basically you're saying you wouldn't wanna play in the playoffs :hmm:
nah I get what you're saying but I'd say the Giants are the team to beat out West


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think the Nationals have to be prohibitive favorites heading into the playoffs as the team to take it all. Even without Strasburg, that staff is outrageous. Plus, 1 through 6, they have an AL lineup.

Werth
Bryce
Z-Pack
LaRoche
Morse
Desmond


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> His last start was his CG SO, but yeah the WS game before wasn't too pretty.
> 
> Should they clinch, a 1-4 of Verlander/Scherzer/Fister/Sanchez would be tough to match. I think I'd rather face Texas first because I'd rather try to get them in a short series where anything can happen. Plus you have to think NY is due to get us (although it is fun knocking them out every year ).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't able to catch that for some reason, but I did remember him struggling the last time I seen him.



Brye said:


> Honestly I wouldn't want to face Nats/Braves/Reds/Giants in the first round. Cards I think is a winnable series for a team but those other four are so damn good.


It is Wild Card vs Wild Card, so you're stuck with the Braves in an elimination game.. 

The Giants are my favourite in the NL with the Reds in second.



El Conquistador said:


> I think the Nationals have to be prohibitive favorites heading into the playoffs as the team to take it all. Even without Strasburg, that staff is outrageous. Plus, 1 through 6, they have an AL lineup.
> 
> Werth
> Bryce
> ...


That they do. Did anyone else see that bitch move Werth pulled in Philly? Then he had the balls to make up a terrible excuse.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Thank you scioscia for leaving garrett richards in after walking walking two batters to fill up the bases and eventually allowing them to score 4 runs fpalm God damn this was so brutal to watch. Oh and Fuck you bullpen.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't blame Werth. Reportedly, Philly fans were harassing him and making fun of him as he was laying in agony on the field when he broke his wrist. That's low.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Overall this whole season has been good minus the fact the Redsox were horrible all year thats just sad. Im looking forward to the playoffs I think the Reds gotta be the favorite to win it all Cueto and Arroyo have been great all year and they have some big bats in that lineup too with Votto,Phillips and Bruce. Nats were my pick to win it all but without Strasberg I see them losing in the NLCS cause Gio and Zimmerman cant pitch every game.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> I don't blame Werth. Reportedly, Philly fans were harassing him and making fun of him as he was laying in agony on the field when he broke his wrist. That's low.


It was the fake flip to the child that pissed me off, otherwise I would agree 100%.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> Overall this whole season has been good minus the fact the Redsox were horrible all year thats just sad. Im looking forward to the playoffs I think the Reds gotta be the favorite to win it all Cueto and Arroyo have been great all year and they have some big bats in that lineup too with Votto,Phillips and Bruce. Nats were my pick to win it all but without Strasberg I see them losing in the NLCS cause Gio and Zimmerman cant pitch every game.


The Red Sox were screwed from the start after bringing Bobby V. in. You can't bring in Bobby and expect him to turn around the club while having him on a leash. 

On another note, I can't wait to see the offensive prowess of The Tiger's when Victor Martinez comes back, the slugging spots will, arguably, be the best in the Major League. 

I am just afraid that Jackson, Scherzer and Fister are all in arbitration and we have already committed 87 million in salary and we usually spend about 100 million. There are other in arbitration such as Avila (his dad is a Assistant GM, he isn't going anywhere), Boesch (Garcia has a lot of potential) and Coke. 

We have a few players up for free agency. I know we will be letting Delmon (6.5 Mill) go so I believe we will work something out with Boesch and there is always Dirks and Berry (who is better every time I see him) or even upgrade. Bib Papi's play is declining, so we will free up some cash there (7 Mill). Then there is Gerald Laird who only wants 1-2 million to stick around; he really is a pitcher's catcher and with the amount of time Avila misses I think he will be resigned.


*EDIT: Scherzer is scratched from Friday's start.

EDIT 2: White Sox lost consequently The Tuiger's are up 2 games in the AL Central. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Screw Homer Bailey and a pointless no hitter, mark Buehrle 12 straight 200 IP seasons, 4th longest all time :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

To bad for that walk, would have been a Perfect game which means alot more. Still an amazing game pitched by Bailey. Seems like there have been a ton of no no's this year lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think this makes it the 7th this year, think that ties the all time record.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A's set a Major League record for most strikeouts by a team...1325.

And yet they're going to win the AL West. In extra innings currently with the M's. A's don't lose extra innings games.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Way to fuck up Mariners


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Magic # down to 3... bout ready to mark out :mark:

Oh yeah, there's this guy named Cabrera that hit his 43rd HR today. He's leading the AL in Batting Average, HR (tied, but it counts) and RBI. Apparently it's a big deal. Who knew?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Magic # down to 3... bout ready to mark out :mark:
> 
> Oh yeah, there's this guy named Cabrera that hit his 43rd HR today. He's leading the AL in Batting Average, HR (tied, but it counts) and RBI. Apparently it's a big deal. Who knew?


I marked especially since he struggled during his first three at bats. Also good to see Mauer (potential to catch Cabrera in BA) go 0 for 3. 

It is too bad that AJ feel below .300 going 0 for 5 today.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just relized that Ryan Braun is leading in Hr, RBI and has a .321 average only like 14 below the lead. Thats just crazy


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

only 4 more games to go...I can make it...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Orioles already up 3-0 on Boston. Yankees losing to Toronto. Would not be shocked of the Red Sox actually showed up in the final series against NYY. Please, MLB give showalter Manager of the year.

Also, realistically Buster Posey could end up winning Comeback Player of the year, NL batting title, MVP, and the Willie Mac award this season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So fucking piss right now, Ranger/Angels could have been tied up right now if it wasn't for an utter shit call by the first base umpire.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jim Johnson becomes only the 6th AL closer in MLB history to have a 50+ save season.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Magic # down to 3... bout ready to mark out :mark:
> 
> Oh yeah, there's this guy named Cabrera that hit his 43rd HR today. He's leading the AL in Batting Average, HR (tied, but it counts) and RBI. Apparently it's a big deal. Who knew?


lol, Cabrera has gotten more coverage than he ever has in his career for his "pursuit" of that hollow award.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Magic # 1! Woo!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

TROUT has become the first rookie with 30hr and 40+sb he needs two more sb for 50. Amazing.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What a bummer. The Sox were the better team for 23 of the 25 weeks or whatever. Completely folded when the Tigers started righting' the ship.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Im very interested in how the Orioles and Yankees race pans out. Being a Red Sox and baseball fan, Im hoping to see Baltimore overtake the Yankees.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> What a bummer. The Sox were the better team for 23 of the 25 weeks or whatever. Completely folded when the Tigers started righting' the ship.





El Conquistador said:


> We wont be fading, son.


:ti



Perfect Poster said:


> Oh I fully expect them to be in it. Tigers aren't winning the division by 15 again. More like 4 or 5 games instead :kobe3


Why'd you doubt me bama


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fading isn't an appropriate term. I'd say not showing up for the last two weeks is more like it. Fading over September? Sure, the Sox were atrocious. But losing 10 of 12 during the most exciting part of the year, when the games have heavy implications on the future, is downright disgraceful.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> Fading isn't an appropriate term. I'd say not showing up for the last two weeks is more like it. Fading over September? Sure, the Sox were atrocious. But losing 10 of 12 during the most exciting part of the year, when the games have heavy implications on the future, is downright disgraceful.


Disgraceful, no. Hilarious? Yes. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> TROUT has become the first rookie with 30hr and 40+sb he needs two more sb for 50. Amazing.


He's the AL MVP.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Might wanna start worrying about your Rangers Mrmr. A loss today would leave them only 1 up on Oakland with 3 to go at Oakland. 2 of 3 or a sweep would force them into one game playoff purgatory and trust me, that's no fun.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Napoli destroying hopes and dreams


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Might wanna start worrying about your Rangers Mrmr. A loss today would leave them only 1 up on Oakland with 3 to go at Oakland. 2 of 3 or a sweep would force them into one game playoff purgatory and trust me, that's no fun.


I've been worried since July really. Pitching is suspect. Only can count on Harrison and Darvish most of the time. Bullpen is shaky too save NATHAN.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

the rangers and blue jays ruined a perfect day and now i have to worry about the rays trying to but their head in. i would like them if better if they had continued laying down instead of trying to butt their head in at the last moment.

texas has to redeem themselves for ruining a picture perfect moment for oriole fans.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Apparently, the Orioles charter plane caught on fire and they had to make an emergency landing in JAX. Luckily, everyone is fine.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Angels are done  I can only hope that they fix their problems before the season starts up again.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> Angels are done  I can only hope that they fix their problems before the season starts up again.


Pujols is adjusted by now, that was a huge problem.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I would love to see the Rangers go out in the wild card as they are the biggest threat in in the AL for Detroit, but Oakland can't put up runs.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

BELIEVE. Angels to sweep M's, Rangers to sweep A's.

..Angels play one-game elimination with Rays (who will also sweep) to determine who plays the other one-game elimination, just for posterity's sake.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

And it's an immediate one game elimination game after their game ends too.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think the Yankees will still win the AL East unfortunately, Red Sox won't lay down but not good enough to take one game at the moment


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm hoping the Tigers can lock up the division tonight. It's never easy to clinch. It's also the only time I'll be rooting for the Cleveland Indians.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Hajduk1911 said:


> I think the Yankees will still win the AL East unfortunately, Red Sox won't lay down but not good enough to take one game at the moment


You mean Baltimore Orioles.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

CHAMPSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Just for you, Flex...



















:troll


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. My BLOWfish may have stunk it up to high heaven but I'll tell ya'... this year has been one for the books as far as these races go. 

FUCKING MIGUEL!!! Still cannot believe he ain't a Fish no more but I'm gonna be cheering him on all post season.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I've always liked Cabrera but this is getting out of hand. If he wins mvp, it'll be just like when Juan Gonzalez won over A-rod or Howard over Pujols.

I feel if I talk about how inexplicable him winning is, then maybe it won't happen. Alas, I think I'm giving too much credit to the "writers".


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This is the time of year when MVPs are won.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Joel Anthony said:


> This is the time of year when MVPs are won.


Exactly, and the bar went nuts when Miggy hit that homer.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fully convinced that the Nationals are one and done in the postseason. They've been playing like utter shite the last two weeks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tigers in the playoffs, Angels are not, Miggy will win the MVP.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WallofShame said:


> I've always liked Cabrera but this is getting out of hand. If he wins mvp, it'll be just like when Juan Gonzalez won over A-rod or Howard over Pujols.
> 
> I feel if I talk about how inexplicable him winning is, then maybe it won't happen. Alas, I think I'm giving too much credit to the "writers".


The difference being, Cabrera has been a contributor to his team and is on the verge of completing an accomplishment that hasn't been done in 45 years. He has helped bring this team to where it is now, and that says something about an MVP. 

Hopefully, the Cardinals finish it tonight...normally you would see 13-4 vs. 0-1 and think the Reds have it, but the 0-1 pitcher is Chris Carpenter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Was Miggy's DUI this season? (before)


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Pumbaa said:


> Was Miggy's DUI this season? (before)


It was just before last season. My my, how time flies by. :side:


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Go Rangers!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I want to hear from Perfect Poster on why Miguel should win the MVP after presenting "advanced" metrics like WAR, BABIP, etc,. on a consistent basis, which makes me believe you are a firm believer in them holding more water than the older, standard statistics. If that is the case, why should Cabrera be the MVP? Or do you only use those statistics when they suit your argument?

For the record, based on War in 2011, Ben Zobrist should have been the MVP.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Three outs from the Rangers imploding.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Trivia question of the day:*
Atlanta Braves closer Craig Kimbrel finshed the season with a 0.65 WHIP 2nd lowest ever with a minimum 60 innings pitched? Who is #1?

Thinking of making a thread like this with a new question every day. Is anyone interested in that?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> I want to hear from Perfect Poster on why Miguel should win the MVP after presenting "advanced" metrics like WAR, BABIP, etc,. on a consistent basis, which makes me believe you are a firm believer in them holding more water than the older, standard statistics. If that is the case, why should Cabrera be the MVP? Or do you only use those statistics when they suit your argument?
> 
> For the record, based on War in 2011, Ben Zobrist should have been the MVP.


Show me where I said Cabrera should be MVP. I've been Trout for a while. Here's my post listing you my top 5 MVP guys. Nothing has changed in those 2 weeks for me to give it to Cabrera, although I think he will.



Perfect Poster said:


> Trout
> Cabrera
> Hamilton
> Cano
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Stunning, PP. I didn't expect you to stick to your guns when it came to any topic concerning your home town hero. I am impressed.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wouldn't it be something if Rangers and Yankees have to play the Wildcard Play-in game? That'd be satisfying.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> Stunning, PP. I didn't expect you to stick to your guns when it came to any topic concerning your home town hero. I am impressed.


An MVP is nice and a TC is indeed rare, but it's not like the Tigers aren't home to the *Still current for another 3 hours* reigning MVP in JV. I'd like to see Miggy get one and I do think he'll get it, he just wouldn't be my vote.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm not sure about that trivia question but Kimbrel's numbers are truly UNREAL this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Congrats to the F'n A's. Well deserved by them. Hell of a series when they had to have it. 

This just goes to show you that games in April mean just as much as games in September. One more win in April, May, June, whatever by the Rangers and they would have won the West. Games in April don't matter? Yeah right.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

FUCK YOU A's, hope they lose to Detroit but I doubt it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If the A's win the world series I may have to move.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not going to shock me if the Athletics win the American League. Their pitching is just fantastic.

Not to mention they're hot entering the postseason.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> If the A's win the world series I may have to move.


Uh didn't your team just win last year? 



Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck the A's. Aside from the Yankees there is no other team in MLB that I despise more. In fact, the short list is Oakland and New York.

Fuck em.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Uh didn't your team just win last year?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


*Surely you aren't accusing the great CP of being a vile, villainous St Louis Cardinal fan are you?*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Two years ago. Cardinals' 2011 win is meaningless because Posey was hurt. 

MVPOSEY


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So what is everyone's first round predictions?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PAIN

I like the Braves and O's to win tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They play on friday Mikey.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Surely you aren't accusing the great CP of being a vile, villainous St Louis Cardinal fan are you?*


haha 2 years ago 

the cardinals run last year, for some reason, as memorable as it was at the time...it's just so forgettable now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I'm going Braves and Rangers. 

I love this new playoff format. It was long over due. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Ziggler Mark said:


> haha 2 years ago
> 
> the cardinals run last year, for some reason, as memorable as it was at the time...it's just so forgettable now.


Cause people remember Game 6 more, it was a great night of baseball.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Orioles & Braves, plz.

Would love to see an As/Reds, As/Nats, O's/Reds or O's/Nats world series. Wouldn't hate seeing the Giants or Braves involved tho. Tons of interesting matchups/underdogs.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm going Braves and Rangers.
> 
> I love this new playoff format. It was long over due. *


I didnt think I'd like it b/c it would rob us of the drama we got to witness last year, but didnt take the time to think "now we get that every year, guaranteed."

Plus it provides a little built-in advantage to the division winner who gets to face the winner of game 163. 

If they start expanding beyond the new format, though, they'll have lost me completely. No more tinkering with the playoff schedule please.

Oh and as for my picks, I'm pulling for Orioles and Braves, like most others.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm sorry but no player has meant more to their team over the past two months than Miggy, his time is now. Trout will win the rookie of the year and have a chance to win more mvps than Miggy


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trout getting hazed


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants vs A's. Giants win.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

badass servers


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rangers won't win unless Darvish pitches a no hitter.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Darvish has this. I wonder if McNulty and Bunk are going to be in the crowd.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I fucking hate Jeffery Lauria, especially if he fires ozzie to bring in bobby V :no:

Just what the Fish fucking need next season, Ozzie signs somewhere else, and 40% of the playoff teams have ex-Marlins managers, 3 of which Lauria fucking fired.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone see MLB Tonight's breakdown of the Oakland celebration last night? Apparently some fans were on the field jumping into the pile and security just didn't care/notice :lmao:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What a great day of baseball this should be. :mark: Going with the Braves and Rangers to advance, but I'm not comfortable with either pick. This shit is so fucking hype. :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

let me just say..Go Braves


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sure is a lot of hate for the Cardinals on this site.. and it will continue on after tonight.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm not sure many HATE the Cardinals. I'm sure they FEAR the Cardinals though.

I'm pulling for the Cardinals myself.

Oh yeah Evilerk does. He's a Cubs fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This is complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah I'm not sure I've ever seen a call this bad in the playoffs. I might have but I can't remember it. Braves had a RALLY going too.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wow, I'm a Cardinals fan and even I don't agree with that call. I think Kozma heard the ump yell and thought it was Holliday, thus why he backed away.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Instead of bases loaded with one out, now it's a man on second and a man on third with two outs.

Oh and did I mention this is the 8th inning and they're down three in a win or go home playoff game?

Monumental screw up by the umpires.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I'm not sure many HATE the Cardinals. I'm sure they FEAR the Cardinals though.
> 
> I'm pulling for the Cardinals myself.
> 
> Oh yeah Evilerk does. He's a Cubs fan.


*I do too. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wow. :/


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You can protest a game? What the hell does that mean?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*I'm not sure how the protest thing works. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Of course The Cardinals, Satan's team, would get that call. :/


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals could easily get past the Nats and get to the NLCS for the second year in a row.. without Pujols. That'd be a truly amazing story........ tainted by the umpire's call tonight.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Replacement refs work for MLB now?


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

As probably the only Cards fan on this site, ATL fans are scum. Even if the ump made the call the other way, they would of only score what one and the Cards would still have won. I hate ATL so damn much, when Chipper Jones came to St. Louis this year, we the fans, gave him a standing ovation for like 5-10 minutes, and we go to ATL and we get hit with bottles. The fans in ATL are nothing but shit.

12 in 12.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*It's not as simple as that though. 

And fans are fans. Home fans in most places would have done that... it is what it is. It's stupid to do but drunk fans anywhere would have done that.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



randyorton24 said:


> As probably the only Cards fan on this site, ATL fans are scum. Even if the ump made the call the other way, they would of only score what one and the Cards would still have won. I hate ATL so damn much, when Chipper Jones came to St. Louis this year, we the fans, gave him a standing ovation for like 5-10 minutes, and we go to ATL and we get hit with bottles. The fans in ATL are nothing but shit.
> 
> 12 in 12.


Your not the only Cards fan on the site.. Cardinals have a real good chance to get to the NLCS. It's really going to rely on the defense of Kozma though. He didn't play particularly good tonight. He's got the talent and I think his nerves will go away after a few games in the playoffs. He really shouldn't be in this spot, should be Furcal, but unfortunately due to injury, Kozma was thrust in. Should be a good learning experience for him nonetheless.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wow, I'm late to this but just saw the whole thing. I don't understand how anyone can make that call. Wow.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

FUCKING BULLSHIT! PISSED.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like the Nationals are going to have to avenge Chipper and the Braves.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Feel bad for Chipper that his career ends on that game.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



randyorton24 said:


> As probably the only Cards fan on this site, ATL fans are scum. Even if the ump made the call the other way, they would of only score what one and the Cards would still have won. I hate ATL so damn much, when Chipper Jones came to St. Louis this year, we the fans, gave him a standing ovation for like 5-10 minutes, and we go to ATL and we get hit with bottles. The fans in ATL are nothing but shit.
> 
> 12 in 12.


Casting all Braves fans as scum is probably not the best thing to say. Now were the fans at that game out of line, yes, but the call was pretty bogus. It wouldn't have changed a thing, so the fans were out of line, but you are just as much out of line calling all Atlanta fans scum and shit. They support their team, and they are mad that Chipper had to go out in a game with such a glaring bad call. It's just a bitter taste for fans to have after a guy who has been there for so long goes out on a bad loss. Bottles were too much, but they are not shit nor scum. Just fans.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> Feel bad for Chipper that his career ends on that game.


Exactly.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

0 for 2 on my picks and not surprised in the least. Been a crazy year and should be an amazing postseason. HYPED. :mark:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If my Tigers and Yankees both lose...either the A's or the Orioles are going to the World Series....

...


and

...



Crazy ass baseball season to say the least.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

An Orioles/A's ALCS would be so insane. Curious if there's anyone out there with that prediction going into the season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I dont think anyone had that kind of prediction, I'm happy Orioles advance but FUCK A's. FUCK THEM STRAIGHT TO HELL.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Brye said:


> An Orioles/A's ALCS would be so insane. Curious if there's anyone out there with that prediction going into the season.


You know, I'm a hardcore Yankee guy but that would be a pretty sweet ALCS.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GOOD JOB O'S


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Alright, time for JV to do some JV like stuff and take G1 here.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Its sad to see the end of a spectacular career. I wish Atlanta would have won the World Series for Chipper


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Okay now that the wild card is over here's my bracket.

A's > Tigers in 4
Orioles > Yankees in 5
Giants > Reds in 4 
Cards > Nats in 5 

A's > Orioles in 7
Giants > Cards in 5

Giants > A's in 6

NOT BIASED AT ALL. SHUT UP.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

JV was as good as advertised tonight. Hopefully Fister brings it tomorrow.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals and Reds will meet in NLCS. Two years in the making..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

BP..just pulled a matrix on him






I didn't know Marmol was closing for the Giants now...weird


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

wasnt good


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Reds WIN!

#DatBPdude ... not good enough for the all-star team but he's a fucking beast and the best second baseman in the league.. BAR-FUCKING-NONE! :lmao UGGLA :lmao









*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

this Tigers/Athletics game has been pretty decent, going back and forth 4-4 top of 9th...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don Kelly ftw!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Crisp got way too cute with that ball that he ended up dropping. Don't try to do anything funny, catch the damn ball. 

(Cards fan here) Gonzalez looks pretty shaky so far at the start, he couldn't find home plate if you attached a GPS to his forehead. Cards got their runs in the 2nd on 4 walks, a wild pitch and a sac fly.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yanks finally about to start! :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just because I need a study break, I've compiled my thoughts on the MLB season:

AL MVP
1st: Mike Trout
2nd: Miguel Cabrera

NL MVP:
1st: Ryan Braun
2nd: Buster Posey

AL Cy Young:
1st: Justin Verlander
2nd: David Price

NL Cy Young:
1st: RA Dickey
2nd: Craig Kimbrel

AL Rookie of the Year:
1st: Mike Trout
2nd: Yoenis Cespedes

NL Rookie of the Year:
1st: Bryce Harper
2nd: Todd Frazier

AL Comeback Player of the Year:
1st: Adam Dunn

NL Comeback Player of the Year:
1st: Buster Posey

AL Manager of the Year:
1st: Bob Melvin
2nd: Buck Showalter
3rd: Robin Ventura

NL Manager of the Year:
1st: Davey Johnson
2nd: Mike Matheny


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*UGGLA!!!

:lmao UGGLA!!!!

:lmao *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*For those of you don't know. UGGLA = Joke.... *


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So happy the yanks won! Was at the game man that place was wild and hostile


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Hit-Girl said:


> *For those of you don't know. UGGLA = Joke.... *


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

MY MARLINS suck but my old man is a HUGE Yanks' fan and I kind of have a spot for them so I watched the game with him. It was pretty fucking epic. I grew up watching nothing but Yankees in the 90's. My first ever game was in Fort Lauderdale at their old training camp. Probably like '92 because the Marlins weren't even around yet and we had just moved south. Def. one of the overall better post season games I have seen from the Bombers over the years. And have seen MANY OF 'EM.

Anyway CC stepped the fuck up. Other than '09 or whenever they last won he hasn't really been 'the man' he should be. Ole' reliable tonight with Andy on the mound... I don't see him giving up many runs + he should go deep in to the game.

Cano is on fucking fire right now and that is BAD NEWS. Tex looked like he got the bat going last night. Jete' is the Capitan and Russell showing some fucking Muscle! AND IT'S STILL FUCK A-ROD!!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

JON FUCKING JAY


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

JJ Hardly


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Yankees/Orioles series has been fantastic.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

is it wrong that I yell infield fly for every pop up the redbirds get


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Anyone that doesn't have Buster Posey as NL MVP is a joke. :kobe


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh god not the Cardinals again. Come on.


----------



## GameofRings (Sep 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The worst part about the playoffs is the wait between games. Yankees are two hours away, and it's going to feel like fooorrrrever!


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RAUL!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: RAUL AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RAAUUUUUULLLLLLLL!!!!!!! I was at the first 2 games at camden and it was nuts.. But tonight Raul was epic! We saw history in so many ways and props to girardi for pulling Arod in that spot


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



OML said:


> RAAUUUUUULLLLLLLL!!!!!!! I was at the first 2 games at camden and it was nuts.. But tonight Raul was epic! We saw history in so many ways and *props to girardi for pulling Arod in that spot*


That was a great call, and props to Robertson for his stellar pitching. This series has been my favorite.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A's, just WOW


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This AB by Bruce is crazy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

MVPOSEY and co. just made history. Incredible. I'm so happy. Didn't think it was possible after the way we played in San Fran and our history in Cincinatti. I'm in SHOCK.

Pence's pre-game speeches + Lincecum pitching like the Lincecum of old in Game 4 + MVPOSEY with the series-clinching Grand Slam today. Incredible series. 

GIANTS


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Game 5 for my Tigers tonight. We should have closed it out last night...Valverde. :no:

Leyland better have Verlander pitch until his arm falls off. Or else. :frustrate


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

All the Division Series's have been pretty entertaining. Good time to be a baseball fan. Wasn't pleased with the ending to the Washington/St.Louis game but I give props to Werth with that 13 pitch at-bat.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

nice put out by Alex Avila there...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlander > All.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Is Edge playing baseball for the Washington Nationals now? Jayson Werth looks just like Edge when Edge used to have longer hair and longer beard. Lol...


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think it's safe to say we are seeing the beginning of the end for A-Rod in the NYC and in pinstripes. He toed the company line when he said that he was happy for the team, but you know he has to be pissed off as hell when he was yanked for a PH in Games 3 and 4, plus being benched and not even starting Game 5. He is a far cry from his roid-ridden prime, at this point he might not even come close to surpassing Bonds when once upon a time it was a given he was going to.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Cardinals just don't say die.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The ending to the Nationals game was disappointing. However, I have to give props to the Cardinals for not giving up despite being down 6 runs.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's embarrassing to baseball that the Cardinals even made the playoffs at all... let alone won this series. Just a terrible, terrible joke. If the Cardinals win the World Series I can't imagine how much less this sport will mean... this team shouldn't even be there.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

fuck baseball and the washington nationals' pitching staff (except brother strasburg).


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's just amazing that Selig has presided over this game during a time its integrity has been eroded in every possible way. For crying out loud... we had a triple crown win mean absolutely nothing because he's tainted the legacy of the record books. We have winning records mean nothing because "by golly we have to be exciting and have a one game playoff!". And now you even have the two games away and three straight home games possibly leading to a home team advantage getting one game with that advantage! 

This used to be one of my favourite things to watch... but this post season fiasco with the Cardinals has only made it apparent that the sport means nothing. Is everything gonna turn into the meaningless circus like college football? All about "controversy" instead of the actual integrity of the damn sport?


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

What is your problem? Why dont the Cards deserve to be in there? The Nats could of easily get that last strike and they would be in it. Is it because of the stupid Ump Braves thing, get over it. It happened, move on, people like who is what sucks about Baseball fans. 

12 in 12


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



randyorton24 said:


> What is your problem? Why dont the Cards deserve to be in there? The Nats could of easily get that last strike and they would be in it. Is it because of the stupid Ump Braves thing, get over it. It happened, move on, people like who is what sucks about Baseball fans.
> 
> 12 in 12


It's because of the ump thing.. it's because they shouldn't have ben in a one game playoff in the first place. It's because baseball has been made a joke over the past 10 years. Even though, in reality, it started long before then with Selig's willing ignorance on the inherent drug problems that would later bite him in the ass. 

The cardinals should not be in the playoffs at all. If they win it all, it only further taints baseball. How can team that only got in because of bullshit rules and buillshit calls be your champion? How is that GOOD for your sport? 

And this isn't just a one bad year deal with baseball.. this has been a growing poison within the sport for decades. They care about ratings... let em juice. They want ratings.. change the all star game so the winner wins home field in the WS. They want ratings.. they go to a one game playoff that can reward a far inferior team for playing well in ONE GAME. Hell, let's not even get into the bullshit over how owners are chosen. Seriously.. if you don't think there are problems in this sport then I don't know what to say. It's just baffling how people can stand up for the integrity of the sport being tainted every passing year.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't really have a problem with the new playoff system. Things I would change would be that 1 game wildcard to best of 3. Also don't like the idea of having the better season record team start off on the road. I don't see it being tainted if Cards win the WS. If you can't beat the team that is "supposedly" not in the playoffs, then you're not good enough to be the champ.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

How in the hell do the Cardinals not deserve to be in the playoffs? They earned the right by getting the 2nd Wild Card. They beat the Braves in the Wild Card game, and although the ump did blow a call, that didn't comepletely cost the Braves the game. The better teams find a way to win in the playoffs. The Cardinals did that, the Nationals didn't. 

To me the one game playoff just adds to the excitement of the playoffs. As far as the two games on the road, then three at home...the better team will win. I don't care if its on the road or at home, the better team will win. Look at the Giants/Reds series. The Reds won both the games on the road then LOST all three at home..


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

As a Cardinals fan...GET OVER IT! It happened, move on. The Cardinals found a way to win and close out the Nats also. It wasn't all the umpire, the Braves had their chances and blew them. Washington had a 6-run lead...if you can't hold that lead that's your own fault. 

The playoff thing is funny...we heard the same thing when they first split into three divisions and added the wild card format. At the time, it was inconceivable that a team that didn't win their division would be in the playoffs. It's added more drama to the season, and especially for the NL because without that second wildcard no one would have given a shit about the season for the Senior Circuit from after the middle of August until the playoffs. Baltimore and Texas would have still also played a one-game playoff to determine the wildcard winner under the old format. At least with baseball they made it so that you want to win your division rather than just get in.

With the LDS format...the old LCS format used to be that way before they went best-of-7. The team with the better record was on the road for Games 1 and 2...then at home for 3-5. If anything, they need to add some doubleheaders to the regular season schedule so you're not worried about the playoffs dragging into November.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuckin' Yankees, man. Bases loaded three different times tonight & still can't score a run...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RAUL IBANEZ THE GOAT RAUL IBANEZ THE GOAT RAUL IBANEZ THE GOAT RAUL IBANEZ THE GOAT


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Valverde can go to hell.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:gun: Valverde


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

RAUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck Eric Chavez, I don't care how bad A-Rod is doing, fuck Eric Chavez.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jeter is done for the year.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Psycho Sid said:


> Jeter is done for the year.


FUCK!!!!!!!!!

Only positive out of this may be A-Rod making his return to short and hitting 3 homers tomorrow




































That means Chavez will start at third though :hhh


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

A-Rod ain't starting at short, Jayson Nix is, and Hiroki Kuroda starting for the Yankees on 3 days rest for the first time in his career, doesn't look to good for them


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



killacamt said:


> A-Rod ain't starting at short, Jayson Nix is, and Hiroki Kuroda starting for the Yankees on 3 days rest for the first time in his career, doesn't look to good for them


I was joking about that (although come on, how nostalgic would it be to see A-Rod back at short?)


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*Ecstatic that Jeter is hurt and Yankees lost Game 1 to the Tigers. Rooting for the Tigers by default. Hope both NL teams DIAF too. Verlander deserves a championship. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Freeloader said:


> *Ecstatic that Jeter is hurt and Yankees lost Game 1 to the Tigers. Rooting for the Tigers by default. Hope both NL teams DIAF too. Verlander deserves a championship. *


I wouldn't get too excited, both Giants and Cardinals are tough teams. Tigers have a weak bullpen working against them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't know how anybody can hate Jeter as a person. He exemplifies what a baseball player should be - consummate professional. Fair to hate the pin-stripes, unfair to hate and not appreciate one of the greatest players of our generation, who, by all accounts, has done everything the right way.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like the replacement refs found jobs. That makes two blown calls in two straight games, one of which cost the yanks the game last night. In the words of Cedric Daniels, "das some bullshit."


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



abrown0718 said:


> Looks like the replacement refs found jobs. That makes two blown calls in two straight games, one of which cost the yanks the game last night. In the words of Cedric Daniels, "das some bullshit."


its about to cost them tonight too


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

6 to go.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> I don't know how anybody can hate Jeter as a person. He exemplifies what a baseball player should be - consummate professional. Fair to hate the pin-stripes, unfair to hate and not appreciate one of the greatest players of our generation, who, by all accounts, has done everything the right way.


I agree..I'd love to have had Jeter play in a Cardinals uniform. The man is one of the greatest Yankees ever, and one of the best shortstops ever. It's just the Hater-ade everyone drinks when it comes to Yankee Nation. 

Tigers up 2 games to none, and the Yanks are missing their team leader and A-Rod not producing. This might get ugly for the pinstripes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I hate the yankees but can't find one bad thing to say about jeter.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> I wouldn't get too excited, both Giants and Cardinals are tough teams. Tigers have a weak bullpen working against them.


Oh I agree. They're good, but I want them to lose. 



El Conquistador said:


> I don't know how anybody can hate Jeter as a person. He exemplifies what a baseball player should be - consummate professional. Fair to hate the pin-stripes, unfair to hate and not appreciate one of the greatest players of our generation, who, by all accounts, has done everything the right way.


Me wanting him on the DL is simply due to wanting the Yankees to lose; I'm a Red Sox fan. However, he is one of the few Yankees over the past 15 years I have liked. I have no problem with Derek Jeter at all. A Rod however, is a douchebag.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlander will no hit us, fact.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



BruiserKC said:


> I agree..I'd love to have had Jeter play in a Cardinals uniform. The man is one of the greatest Yankees ever, and one of the best shortstops ever. It's just the Hater-ade everyone drinks when it comes to Yankee Nation.
> 
> *Tigers up 2 games to none, and the Yanks are missing their team leader and A-Rod not producing. This might get ugly for the pinstripes.*


It's already Keith Richards ugly. If we can't hit Sanchez, we ain't doing a damn thing against Verlander. We may win game 4 with CC on the mound, but I doubt it. To bad we can't let RAHOOL bat throughout the lineup.



Freeloader said:


> Me wanting him on the DL is simply due to wanting the Yankees to lose; I'm a Red Sox fan. However, he is one of the few Yankees over the past 15 years I have liked. I have no problem with Derek Jeter at all.* A Rod however, is a douchebag.*


Why? You know him personally?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

DEEP FREESE


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Mike Matheny is Tony LaRussa, Jr. Over-managing each and every single move. I'm a Cardinals fan, but it still annoys me. 

This team is as good as last year, they don't have to ride on Pujols' coattails and they have several players who can come out and do the job when it needs to be done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm sure it was covered but I wasn't around when the Cards did their thing. I can and can't believe it happened. I mean if any team I've ever seen could pull this off, it's this St. Louis team. But it was just fucking unlikely. Anyway, I try to hate them but I can't. Fear this team you fans who are left in this deal.

Glad the Yankees are down by two games. Sweep the leg Detroit. NO MERCY.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If the Yankee's can't warm their bats up against Fister,Sanchez I sincerly doubt they will against the best in the game. Especially with Jeter down.


Anyway GIANTS.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TKOK! said:


> If the Yankee's can't warm their bats up against Fister,Sanchez I sincerly doubt they will against the best in the game. Especially with Jeter down


Yankees were done before the ALCS started. I said it a million times that they would be lucky to get out of the first round. That team just isnt made for the playoffs. A-Rod caves like a house of cards when the clock strikes October, and the rest of the lineup, which is mediocre through 162 games, really gets exposed in a short season.

I'm shocked at only one person's poor performance this postseason--Cano. 

When Jeter went down the other night, it was basically the final nail in the coffin. Tigers gunna breeze into the WS.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Vogelsong pitched brilliant today.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Vogey's been a beast. which is refreshing because the starters have been a little shaky to say the least.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Vogelsong has been ace this postseason. Great performance by him today.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Goddamn Wilson's beard is gigantic.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

derp wrong thread


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

someone gif that Wilson reaction.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wilson's beard is fucking huge.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Can Vogelsong pitch every night?

This bullpen has been phenomenal. Wow. Romo closing it out like a boss. Offense was on today too. Hell yeah, GIANTS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GIANTS.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't fuck with Marco Scutaro btw.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS.

That is all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tigers tonight plz.

Pulling for the Giants overall though because of my love for Angel Pagan and Brian Wilson.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Justin fucking Verlander, that is all bitches!!!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck that was tense. Good shit Tex.

Cano keeps it going, and Raul to win it. Lets go baby.

Well, so much for that. Can't count on Raul for everything. Learn to hit the ball, you're big boys. Not like the Tigers would win the WS LOL.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlander's such a boss.

1 more win and my Tigers are in the World Series!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Red Sox fan, seriously rooting for the Tigers for obvious reasons. Will root for them over the NL winner team - screw San Fran and St Louis. Verlander deserves a championship.

Course, as a Red Sox fan, I know better than anyone that a 3-0 lead isn't a sure thing


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Makaveli said:


> . Not like the Tigers would win the WS LOL.


your a hater


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



killacamt said:


> your a hater


With all my heart.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...n-in-stands-during-yankee-lost/#ixzz29Zm9maDe

:lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals. Nuff said.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

WORLD SERIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Congrats to the Tigers, although I dont think they'll win the WS since Cards/Giants have better pitching. But hey, Tigers get to rest so anything can happen.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well, its the Tigers season and we just plain stunk it up. Jeter went down, we can't capitalize on runners and the pitching blew. Not World Series caliber at all.

Anyways, I'm really pulling for Detroit because it's always better knowing you lost to the eventual world champs and because I really don't wanna see either of the last World Champs win another one.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GO CAWDINALS GO


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Come on Cards. Let's continue the path to 12in12.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

One more game. One more game. Let's go Giants!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

This is yours, San Francisco Giants. Time to pitch a true postseason gem, Cain. 

Ryan Vogelsong spent years fighting off thugs in a Bhutanese prison camp for sport until he hooked up with Rags al Ghul and now he is a Legend.

Scutaro and Sandoval getting it done!

GO GIANTS!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Since the Yanks are out, I'm rooting for the Giants all the way through. I like alot of guys on the team, they've got NY roots, and don't want to see another Cards/Tigers WS again. Boring as hell last time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS.

Just anyone but the Cardinals :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Closing GIANTSbox during GAME 7. :cornette :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cain vs. Lohse should be epic.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GO BASEBALL, gonna flick this on during RAW breaks, San Fran have the guy with the cool beard right? I'll go with them then :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good first inning but POSEY and PENCE need to get their shit together.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

oops..nvm


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

CRAWFORD.

K no more hits for the Cards please my heart can't take this shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Should have kept Lohse in. :side:

Nevermind PENCE!!!!! Cardinals defense for mvp.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PENCE finally comes through. :mark: Holy shit. 

GIANTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fucking hate that the chatbox is close. FUCK CARDINALS. Giants beasting tonight.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Giants making it look easy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Doesnt look like game 7 at all lol. still very early but with the Giants pitching. Looks like Tigers vs Giants which should be amazing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I miss a few innings and it's 7-nothing..thank jeebuz


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao at Cain "NO".


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

_*GIANTS!!!*_


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

8-0 yeah buddy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

FUCK RAW FOR KILLING THE GIANTSBOX


GIANTS

WHERE YOU AT RANDYORTON24? :westbrook2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Joe buck is going to have a bad week.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Goodnight St. Louis.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GONE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Love the rain, dont stop the game.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

joe bucks tears are flooding the field


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

FUCK THE RAIN.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

THE ROPE-A-DOPE PLAYOFF RUN CONTINUES MY FRIENDS

NL CHAMPS 

WORLD SERIES

GIANTS :yes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

FUCK YEAH


*GIANTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

12 in 12 12 in 12 12 in 12 12 in 12 12 in 12 12 in 12

Fuck off, Cardinals.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LET'S GO GIANTS! LET'S GO GIANTS! LET'S GO GIANTS!

_So_ proud of this team.

Fuck off, redbirds.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So glad the Giants won. I did not want to see two 88 win teams playing in the World Series. At least the Giants look like a legit contender. Go Giants!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



scrilla said:


> FUCK YEAH
> 
> 
> *GIANTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


Now time to beat that Tiger ass. Verlander is about to get chin checked.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals just didn't get the hitting. I don't think anyone really expected the Cardinals to get this close to a second straight World Series. What they did this year was pretty amazing within itself.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I did not like the bitch move by Matheny to take out Losche so early.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals hit the ball 7 times and had 4 walks on top of that, it was their RISP hitting which wasn't there. I'd give credit to the Giants infield for playing a stellar game, unlike the Cardinals infield which once again made embarrassing mistakes. On top of that our offense was just on last night, scoring runs against 4 different Cardinals pitchers. Giants played better in every facet of the game over the last 3 in the series. This was a well-deserved NLCS victory. 

Joe Buck and co. want to harp on the Cardinals comeback victory against Washington, but I don't think that's even comparable to being down 0-2 in the NLDS to the Reds with the final 3 games being played on the road, and getting the job done. Or being down 3-1 in the NLCS with your regular season aces (Cain and Bumgarner) struggling, and somehow winning 3 straight AGAIN to advance. I'd prefer we commanded a series from the start, but if you want to talk about a resilient team and a true comeback story, the 2012 Giants blow the Cardinals away completely in that regard.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ozzie :no: So fucking distraught, let another championship caliber manager go.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I give complete credit to the Giants as far as winning the NLCS. Cardinals didn't play well and Giants capitalized. I thought the Cardinals had a stellar season for what it was worth though. They lost their best player (A Future HOFer) and arguably their best manager ever (A Future HOFer) and they still get within one game of the World Series? That's pretty damn amazing to me.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It was all good just a week ago. :jay2

Once Ozzie said those comments about Castro, his days were numbered. There was a lot of pressure to fire him mainly because of those comments that got him all that backlash. Anything less than a trip to the World Series, a playoff spot or close to a playoff spot, he was done. The Marlins being terrible all year made it easy for them to do the deed. And on top of that, the City of Miami is getting screwed because of that stadium. I don't know the exact details, but Marlins ownership basically got the stadium built for nothing out of their pockets.

Ozzie talks too much and doesn't know when to filter his shit because the media gasses his head up and Miami-Dade should be looking for their legislators for even building that stadium.

Same old Marlins.

And Jeff Loria is the worst owner ever.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Alright Verlander time to be a stud and shut these guys out.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hope he returns to his All Star Game form.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Here we fucking go. Game 1, let's go Tigers! I just want to see them win a World Series while I'm alive. Wasn't born until 86' and they last won in 84'. They let me down in 06 though. Hopefully they'll come through this time.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I already got to witness one in 2010, but two would be nice also.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Already with the shitty luck smfh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PANDA!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Of course Zito will shut the Tigers down. They're absolutely pathetic against soft tossing lefties. Games done. Tigers won't pull 5 out of their ass.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

VERLANDER :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

jfc Fister better bring his A-game tomorrow. Can't go back down 0-2.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



KAEPERNICK said:


> Ozzie :no: So fucking distraught, let another championship caliber manager go.


The writing was on the wall after the Fidel thing. That's how powerful the Cubans are down here. I was more pissed when they let Fredi go. I am not too thrilled about our front office to say the least. The one good thing is we have Stanton. And hopefully Josh can bounce back next year. Should be an interesting off season..

lol tigers.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wouldn't you learn to not pitch to Pablo after he hits two bombs? Three now. :no:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

_*GIANTS!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*










Detroit got the Tai Lung treatment tonight from Panda


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Zito earning his contract.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao Cain and Wilson there, *scrilla*.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOL JOE BUCK. 

I think he and McCarver were consoling one another through tears during the commercial breaks in the first four innings when The Pitching God Himself was proven to not be infallible.

However, I will admit that I think when Sandoval blasted his third homer, Buck was genuinely excited for a brief moment, realizing he was calling something historic.

Go, Giants!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Joe Buck has now called two games in the World Series where a player hit three homers. Hmmph.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tigers road offense is terrible. Their best hitters are getting poor luck and the rest aren't stepping up. I'm gonna be really pissed when they lose this game like 3-1 because they couldn't put anything on Bumgarner.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Was that dude on a fucking sail? G.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Tigers road offense is terrible. Their best hitters are getting poor luck and the rest aren't stepping up. I'm gonna be really pissed when they lose this game like 3-1 because they couldn't put anything on Bumgarner.


Or better yet 1-0.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Brewers might consider bidding on Hamilton. That would be quite a lineup with Braun, Ramirez, etc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Hamilton and Braun is pretty impressive. The ball flies out of Miller Park. If they could get a full season from Yovani Gallardo, they might be a pretty good team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PAGAN~!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Sucks this WS isn't exciting like last year.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

One more baby! Just one more!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm glad my half joking prediction will come true in Game 4. This thing is ending as a sweep.

I'm not sure what the worse BA is ever in a World Series, but surely the Tigers have to be among the worst (pretty sure Texas was awful against the Giants too two years ago). I credit VOGELSONG though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Sucks this WS isn't exciting like last year.


After the NLDS and NLCS I am just fine with the lack of drama in this WS, lol.

GIANTS


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

If it wasn't for Kung Fu Panda not missing any balls at bat, I would give Lincecum the WS MVP right now. Putting him as a reliever this at season was the best decision I've seen this season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Let's Go Giants! Let's end this tonight!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

really mad that Yanks got swept by the Tigers. Its their own damn fault for not showing up.

Guess the Tigers got whatever the Yanks had in this World Series. They have been beyond dreadful in the first 3 games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

*MrMister*, the Texas Rangers in the 2010 World Series vs. the San Francisco Giants, had batting average that added up to .190 as a team, the third-lowest batting average in World Series history.

Not sure what the team batting average for the Tigers is in this World Series, but it has to be rather awful.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTSbox taking place here during the PPV

http://tinychat.com/catbox2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

History starts tonight. It's pretty much like this, only with the Tigers players inserted instead of Red Sox.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bout damn time we take a lead.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Fuck yeah, Scutaro. GIANTS!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTSBOX needs to be turned on.

Come on Headliner!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS ARE WORLD CHAMPIONS AGAIN


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

yay.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It's official, SanFran is the best sports city. Even though Im an A's and Steelers fan, I'm glad to be named after a San Fran legend


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Tigers are so awful. Congrats to the GIANTS and their fans. loldodgers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lol them banning brooms from the stadium in Detroit. Losers.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lol its so good.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DubC said:


> *Tigers are so awful*. Congrats to the GIANTS and their fans. loldodgers.


We were awful in the World Series, agreed. The only saving grace...at least we're not the Cubs. Thank lord almighty we are not the Cubs...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WORLD SERIES CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

POSEY IS OUR SAVIOR!!!!! "CLUTCH" SCUTARO!!!!!!! "GIDEON" PENCE!!!!!!!! ROMO!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIGHTS OUT AFFELDT!!!!!!!!!! SANDOVAL!!!!!!!!!!! BLANCO!!!!!!!!!! BELT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ANGEL (PAGAN) IN THE OUTFIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES 

Amazing... Is this all a dream that started the night we were down 0-2 to Cincinnati?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Wow...

And here I thought them actually being a force in the World Series would lessen the pain of getting swept in the ALCS but they shit themselves and got fucked by SanFran.

Nice work.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Free Agency is in effect and it seems Greinke is on people's radar. Fuck I hope for some miracle that he ends up signing with Angels or else our rotation would be questionable. Its going to be interesting where Hamilton, Ortiz, and Scutaro end up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Can't see Papi playing for any team other than the Sox at this point in career, but you never know what could happen.

I don't think Hamilton will go back to the Rangers.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well, Lohse had a good run in St. Louis. Now he is gonna go get paid..


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

congrats to San Fran, but I had no interest in either team and as such I had no interest in this world series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

http://espn.go.com/chicago/mlb/stor...avy-decline-kevin-youkilis-brett-myers-option

White Sox hold onto Peavy, 2 years 29 million. 4 million buyout, then got Jake to agree to a new deal instead of paying him 22 million for 1 year in 2013 by picking up his option.

Youklis and Myers' options were declined. Gavin Floyd's option was picked up for 2013 for 9.5 million. That gives the CWS a rotation of: Sale, Peavy, Danks, Floyd, Quantana.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The following players are the Rawlings Gold Glove Award winners for 2012:

American League
C: Matt Wieters, BAL (2nd award)
1B: Mark Teixeira, NYY (5)
2B: Robinson Cano, NYY (2)
3B: Adrian Beltre, TEX (4)
SS: J.J. Hardy, BAL (1)
LF: Alex Gordon, KC (2)
CF: Adam Jones, BAL (2)
RF: Josh Reddick, OAK (1)

National League
C: Yadier Molina, STL (5) 
1B: Adam LaRoche, WAS (1)
2B: Darwin Barney, CHC (1)
3B: Chase Headley, SD (1)
SS: Jimmy Rollins, PHI (4)
LF: Carlos Gonzalez, COL (2)
CF: Andrew McCutchen, PIT (1)
RF: Jason Heyward, ATL (1)


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Congrats Giants fans. I told my boy about Pablo before the First game and he was like "who"? Now he's thinking about buying a jersey.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looks like Angels are passing on Torii Hunter and it looks like Cubs are interested in Haren.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Big Papi re-signs with the Sox on a 2 year, 26 mil deal so they say on the Celtics broadcast.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't know if anybody's heard this news, but apparently RA Dickey pitched the entire year with torn abdominal muscles. Unfathomable to put up a type of year like that while having a core that isn't close to healthy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That is really dangerous, God knows what long term effects he may have caused.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Insane. Only a knuckleballer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rivera plans to return to the Yankees next season. This will interesting to see how a man in his early 40s returns from a major knee injury.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Rivera plans to return to the Yankees next season. This will interesting to see how a man in his early 40s returns from a major knee injury.


:yes


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cardinals should trade for Elvis Andrus..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Andrus is fucking solid, I would think Rangers would do everything to keep him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah. Rumor is they're looking to get rid of him to spot Profar some signficant playing time, Dub. Elvis is available from all indicators.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I've heard the same Flex. It'd be easier to move Andrus than it would Kinsler. Andrus is younger and I think he's getting paid far less.

Personally I'd rather have Andrus and Profar at middle infield, but whatever.

Beltre, Profar, Andrus, and Olt. I like this infield if Olt can develop into a big league slugger.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I wonder if Andrus is worth St. Louis giving up Rosenthal or Miller? I like both of them guys though. They have good potential for sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

It'd make more sense for them to move Andrus to 2nd and Kinsler out. Andrus is younger, cheaper, and likely a better defender.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I have to also assume that whatever they do with Andrus/Kinsler will be heavily affected on whether or not Hamilton is a Ranger.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh damn Profar? He is solid too. He is really fun too watch, athletic too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TomahawkJock said:


> I wonder if Andrus is worth St. Louis giving up Rosenthal or Miller? I like both of them guys though. They have good potential for sure.


That organization would be foolish to move Shelby Miller. Guy has had a comparable K/9 as Strasburg did at something like 10.3K/9. He's the real deal and if I'm not mistaking, one of the most coveted prospects in all of baseball (including Trout, Harper, Matt Moore -- who are no longer considered "prospects" when next year starts). If Lohse is not resigned, they need to give that kid a rotation spot and limit his innings. Possibly start him every 6 or 7th day. I'm not pretending to be a beacon of knowledge, but everyone seems to think extremely highly of Shelby Miller. He is practically untradeable in a good way, of course.

Wainwright
Lynn
Carpenter
Westbrook
Garcia
Shelby Miller

Talk about depth...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> That organization would be foolish to move Shelby Miller. Guy has had a comparable K/9 as Strasburg did at something like 10.3K/9. He's the real deal and if I'm not mistaking, one of the most coveted prospects in all of baseball (including Trout, Harper, Matt Moore -- who are no longer considered "prospects" when next year starts). If Lohse is not resigned, they need to give that kid a rotation spot and limit his innings. Possibly start him every 6 or 7th day. I'm not pretending to be a beacon of knowledge, but everyone seems to think extremely highly of Shelby Miller. He is practically untradeable in a good way, of course.
> 
> Wainwright
> Lynn
> ...


I used to think the same of Miller but his AAA stats last year weren't very good and it scared me. He came up to St. Louis and did alright though which gave me more hope. 

And honestly, we will see how Lynn develops. In the playoffs as a starter last year, he could only go about three innings and then he blew up. I'm not sure if that was just nerves of pitching in the playoffs or just bad pitching overall. He might be more set for the pen IF Miller can move into the rotation.

The Cards have plenty of minor league players to give up if they wanted Andrus that bad. Carlos Martinez is another pitcher who has loads of skill. I live near Springfield (AA affiliate of St.Louis) and I seen him pitch and that guy has skill. 

If there was anybody I would give up for Andrus, it would be Rosenthal. I love the other prospects the Cardinals got. Oscar Taveras can hit the shit out of the ball and will replace Beltran when Beltran's legs give out. Kolten Wong is our future starting 2B and he can also hit. 

Cardinals have one of the best Minor League systems but if we truly want to win we need a better middle infield. Furcal is slowing down and I don't think he truly has it anymore. Descalso can play pretty well but I prefer him off the bench to be honest. And Kozma hasn't proved much at this point. Andrus or a guy like Stephen Drew might be a good upgrade.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I think Lynn falling off in the last quarter of the season had more to do with fatigue than anything. Matheny rode him into the ground. If I'm not mistaking, I believe it was his first full year starting. With Carpenter down and Lynn having Cy Young type statistics through 10-15 starts, the Cardinals treated him like he was Chris Carpenter, when in reality, Lynn is a young, immature pitcher without a lot of innings on his arm.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Joel Anthony said:


> Congrats Giants fans. I told my boy about Pablo before the First game and he was like "who"? Now he's thinking about buying a jersey.


Wow, that's awesome! (Y)



TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals have one of the best Minor League systems but if we truly want to win we need a better middle infield. Furcal is slowing down and I don't think he truly has it anymore. Descalso can play pretty well but I prefer him off the bench to be honest. And Kozma hasn't proved much at this point. Andrus or a guy like Stephen Drew might be a good upgrade.


Doesn't Furcal have one more year left on his two-year deal, though, going into 2013? And I think he's getting $7 million per from you guys. Stephen Drew would be a good get for you under most circumstances, but he's locked in to $10 million for 2013--somebody's going to have to pay him that as a condition from the contract his agent worked out for him with the Diamondbacks--so at that point you're talking $17 million for a pair of shortstops, unless you find a way to move Furcal (which could very difficult for some of the reasons you mention). 

Not to be a jerk, but I did like a lot of the middle infield play of the Cardinals in the NLCS this year. 

Nah, but seriously, all teams have off games and off series. Kozma looks like he needs a bit more seasoning... Descalso seems more like bench/role/utility infielder to me, but they aren't bad or anything. Just a bit rough around the edges. Kozma is a decent player overall and he tends to make contact very often when batting, but it seems like St. Louis picking him in the first round back in 2007 has forever tainted him in many fans' eyes and it's too bad. 

*** 

Regarding the GIANTS and the free agency square dance... I'm hoping they sign Scutaro up for either one or two years at $7.5/$8 million per. I think Joe Panik should develop rather well this year in our farm system and Scutaro can be "the bridge" to Panik by the time 2014/2015 rolls around. 

After that, looking at the CF situation, I'm okay with giving Pagan two years with a club option for a third at somewhere around $8 million per year, maybe $9 million per year, no higher than that. Rumor is that a bunch of clubs are offering him three-year deals, so if the GIANTS have to match that, so be it. With the proviso that we can move Pagan to LF when/if Gary Brown is ready to take over CF circa 2014 or whenever. 

I'd like to see the GIANTS resign Jeremy Affeldt. He's a big game relief pitcher and we should use him a touch more liberally in eating up some innings around the 6th-8th innings in the future to give our starters a bit more rest when they aren't simply cruising toward the finish line of a start. I'd be fine with a three-year deal, maybe $5.25 million per? He has a bizarre, _Twilight Zone_-like history of oddball injuries (some of them are too goofy to even bring up here, hahaha), but I think he's worth the risk.

It would be cool to find a right-handed bat with some pop who can share LF with Gregor Blanco for next season. 

After that... Deal with arbitration for Romo, Casilla and MVPosey, at some point or another. Maybe find one or two omre solid bench guys to join Arias. Potentially resign Ryan Theriot to another modest one-year deal as our backup 2B/pinch-hitter/DH at AL ballparks in interleague (hey, it worked for us in Game 4 of the World Series). And then, for 2013, anyway, we're pretty much set.

Zito will finally come off the books at the end of 2013 via buyout and there will be much drama surrounding Timmy Lincecum and what we should do with him. Gotta keep an eye on Crick, Stratton, Blackburn, et. al. in the farm system... Too bad the timing isn't right with Greinke, because if he were coming to the end of a deal with a team at the end of 2013, I'd strongly consider him being a good get for the GIANTS, but that is unrealistic and not feasible considering where we are now, and that's very much okay.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

And just like that, right after we discuss the St. Louis Cardinals potentially looking around for a shortstop, today one of the top rumors in MLB is that the Cardinals are looking at Cleveland Indian Asdrubal Cabrera.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn. Now that would be an upgrade. And he has power at the plate so he would fit right in with our offense. The price for him is gonna be steep I presume though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Rangers say they won't offer Hamilton more than a 3 year deal.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

And they shouldn't, dont think he'll that 175mil contract he is aiming for.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Supposedly, Nick Swisher's agent, Joe Bick, reached out to San Francisco Giants General Manager Brian Sabean this past week and the rumor is that Bick and Swisher are aiming to land in San Francisco.

Swisher reportedly wants to join a winning club and has spoken with some reporters about wishing to get out of the excessively busy lifestyle of New York City and returning to the west coast. (He was an Oakland A in his formative years.)

However, the Baltimore Orioles, Washington Nationals, Atlanta Braves, Seattle Mariners, Texas Rangers and Philadelphia Phillies are all also very "serious" in attaining Swisher. Most of these clubs are offering 3 years at $11-$13 million as the annual salary.

-San Francisco GM Brian Sabean says that the team is very "optimistic" about resigning Angel Pagan, Marco Scutaro and left-handed reliever Jeremy Affeldt. In the case of the latter, a deal has already been offered to Affeldt of approximately $5/$5.25/$6 million per year for 3 years. 

-Meanwhile, the Minnesota Twins are courting free agent starting pitcher Brandon McCarthy, who was injured in the horrible line drive hit to his head on September 5th when the Oakland A's hosted the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim. The Twins are also looking at free agent starting pitchers Anibal Sanchez, Joe Blanton, Ryan Dempster and Brett Myers. 

-Los Angeles Dodgers spending tons of money just to bid on a South Korean wunderkind pitcher! This team knows no financial limits... http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2012/11/winning-bid-for-hyun-jin-ryu-is-257mm.html

-Los Angeles Dodgers are seriously targeting Kevin Youkilis, which is scaring other clubs off, considering the Los Angeles Dodgers' astonishing financial might and power.

-Dodgers still suck.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Swisher is garbage. He played every bit as small as Tex and A-Rod did in the playoffs. Not sure if he understands that NY is looking to cut payroll, primarily starting with him and Ichiro.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I do strongly worry about Swisher's defense and I imagine his UZR was completely inflated by that tiny RF at Yankee Stadium. Concerning respective ballparks... Unlike Yankee Stadium, AT&T Park would almost surely utterly suppress most of his power. Moreover, he always seems to completely, utterly disappear in the postseason.

Whoever changed the title of this thread has my unconditional approval.  (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:side:

A few more days and Posey should be NL MVP. Still say Braun is the superior hitter, but Posey's catching has to be factored in this thing. 

TROUT or bust for the AL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Couldn't take the MLB seriously if Trout won over Cabrera.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

He's obviously not winning over Cabrera, but yeah, he definitely should. Superior player. The best player in the entire game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Stats and eyes tell the story man. TROUT

Triple Crowns were neat tricks in the 50s.


Oh wait...you have Miggy in fantasy. I see the bias now.


edit: I'll give you Hamilton and Beltre for him:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'll wait to see if Trout can repeat his success before calling him the greatest. 

NO, btw. I already have the GOAT Keeper Hitters. Might want another SP, iirc.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Josh Johnson, Mark Buerhle, Jose Reyes... ALL GONE to the Jays... why do I keep letting them sucker me in damn it? We better be getting their entire pitching staff in return.

Olney saying Bonifacio and Buck are in it to, just swapping teams I guess.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

JM...be excited.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I may become a Blue Jays fan since the team is effectively moving.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

LOL... Typical Marlins fire sale.

Giants just resigned LHP Jeremy Affeldt, to 3 years, $18 million. A tad steep, but it's obvious based on the success of the GIANTS, quality relievers are going to get $$$ this offseason. Between the Dodgers throwing so much money at League and thus setting the market for Affeldt and co., and teams looking to bullpen strength in the wake of the Giants securing two World Series Titles in three years, it's a lot like teams in the aftermath of the Moneyball craze a decade ago going overboard for anyone with strong OBP.

Speaking of OBP, this is perhaps Nick Swisher's greatest attribute. Wonder how things are progressing with him in the FA market based on those rumors from a couple days back.

Torii Hunter always signs up fast during free agency and it looks like his probable destination is Detroit Tigers. He is going to meet with Tigers representatives very, very soon (could be tonight? certainly this week) and he says he already knows who he wants to play for and he speaks of how badly he wants to win a World Series Title in the twilight his career. 

Davey Johnson and Bob Melvin just won National League Manager of the Year and American League Manager of the Year, respectively.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lolMarlins. Good luck at getting any big name FA to come to you guys now.

And Hunter would be nice, although Melky is still at the top of my shopping list (Sanchez too for that matter, but seems like he's asking for quite a bit out of their range).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

TROUT and Harper are the rookies of the year. This was obvious.

YU finished 3rd behind Cespedes. That's how I would've ranked the rookies too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

TROUT.

LOL at the Marlins.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Marlins and Blue Jays trade would already be vetoed if this were a fantasy league.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jon Morosi ‏@jonmorosi
#Marlins opened season with a payroll of roughly $100MM. After this trade, non-arb 2013 obligations will be ~ $16MM. Historic salary dump.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You know, what's making me laugh even harder is the realization that the Dodgers would have been able to make this trade with the Marlins... had they not already done the Adrian Gonzalez deal with the Red Sox. 

In essence, the Dodgers actually committed more money for more years for crappier players than they could have received from the Marlins had they simply waited until mid-November. 

Go, Agent Ned! Do your work!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

As for the Marlins, this is just the latest piece of evidence in the case of the prosecution that Jeffrey Loria is the Single Worst Professional Sports Franchise Owner on Earth.

Here's some more:

Marlins Park financing:

Miami-Dade County $376.3 million
City of Miami $132.5 million [a]
Miami Marlins $125.2 million
Cost $634 million

As one story notes, "Meanwhile, word spread about expensive commissions for works by some of Loria’s favorite artists inside the new stadium, including $2.5 million taken from the county’s Art in Public Places department for a Red Grooms sculpture behind center field."

The prosecution rests.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Torii Hunter might sign with Detroit, wonder how much he'll get.

Edit: So happy that TROUT got ROY, well deserve.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

1. Reyes
2. Bonifacio
3. Lawrie/Bautista
4. Lawrie/Bautista
5. Rasmus
6. Arencibia
7. Kelly Johnson

NICE.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



DesolationRow said:


> You know, what's making me laugh even harder is the realization that the Dodgers would have been able to make this trade with the Marlins... had they not already done the Adrian Gonzalez deal with the Red Sox.
> 
> In essence, the Dodgers actually committed more money for more years for crappier players than they could have received from the Marlins had they simply waited until mid-November.
> 
> ...


Marlins current payroll pre-arbitration next year, $16 million.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> 1. Reyes
> 2. Bonifacio
> 3. Lawrie/Bautista
> 4. Lawrie/Bautista
> ...


It looks like Arencibia is going to Miami, but yeah that's a mean lineup regardless. If Lind can get it going, many runs will be scored. Having someone like Rajai Davis in there somewhere is even more speed.

Where is EDWIN though?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Buck can bat 7th or 8th :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I might need to trade for all BLUE JAYS this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> It looks like Arencibia is going to Miami, but yeah that's a mean lineup regardless. If Lind can get it going, many runs will be scored. Having someone like Rajai Davis in there somewhere is even more speed.
> 
> Where is EDWIN though?


:lmao

JM is going to kill me for forgetting about EDWIN. Total negligence on my part.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I don't know his name but don't the Jays also have a pretty damn good young catcher too (not Arencibia)? I think he got hurt last season, but is a top prospect.

Help me out JM.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Oh hey, Marlins taking Mathis over Arrencibia, because Brantley and Arrencibia can't coexist until you trade one, you need the lesser value.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Looked him up. Travis D'Arnaud it seems is his name. Best catching prospect in baseball.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jays are gonna contend for the East next year possibly? East is gonna be pretty stacked next year outside of the SOX.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

They'll just rotate the DH and corner infield spots between Lind, Bautista, and a C.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Still need pitching though. Jays haven't had a lot of that in a while.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Really? Jays have had pretty good cheap pitching for a while now, just had health issues.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

AL East is up for grabs, with the moribund Red Sox and the old, satic Yankees; it's wise on the Blue Jays' part to begin to mount an attack in that division. 

It would be awesome to watch if the Orioles, Rays and Blue Jays become the top three teams next year in that division. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Oh my God...

_The Marlins are chipping in $4MM in the trade and right-hander Anthony DeSclafani will be a part of the trade, a source tells Juan C. Rodriguez of the Sun-Sentinel (via Twitter)._


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG I will be back soon. on my phone. Reyes good lord how.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> :lmao
> 
> JM is going to kill me for forgetting about EDWIN. Total negligence on my part.


SON OF A BITCH.

KJ won't be back most likely. He'll want too much and they'll probably rather use Bonafacia (sp?) at 2B. 

"Alright, I'm pissed off!!! Plain & Simple" — Giancarlo Stanton, Marlins outfielder

"Its a good day to be a bluejay" — Jose Bautista, Jays outfielder

:lmao well summed up.



MrMister said:


> I don't know his name but don't the Jays also have a pretty damn good young catcher too (not Arencibia)? I think he got hurt last season, but is a top prospect.
> 
> Help me out JM.


Yep, D'Arnaud, you guester chester.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

GIANTS fans need to hold up signs outside Loria's home that read, "FREE STANTON. LET HIM GO. TRADE HIM TO THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS FOR DEVELOPMENTAL PLAYER TO BE NAMED LATER."


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> "Alright, I'm pissed off!!! Plain & Simple" — Giancarlo Stanton, Marlins outfielder


Jays should have gotten Stanton one time lol, as long as he'd play CF. Based on how things are going, Jays could probably just give up Rasmus/Davis and have gotten him lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Loria is pulling an Astros.

Trade every good player for minor leaguers/prospects, Red Sox should get in on the sweepstakes :kobe3


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



KAEPERNICK said:


> Really? Jays have had pretty good cheap pitching for a while now, just had health issues.


Who? Romero sucked hard last year. Drabek as far as I remember has been a bust as well. Morrow was doing good but can you really expect him back this year healthy after arm surgery (iirc). Johnson is a nice piece, but he isn't exactly an Ironman himself. Buehrle is a high paid #3 or 4. Alvarez was a nice piece but he's gone now. Don't know if there's anyone else I haven't covered but I think it's safe to say their pitching still is the worst in the division until shown otherwise.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> "Alright, I'm pissed off!!! Plain & Simple" — Giancarlo Stanton, Marlins outfielder


good luck trying to sign him to a long term extension now


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Morrow didn't have surgery last year...

Romero just did though to clear up the elbow ailment he had all year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ah right, I remembered him being on the 60 day DL for a while and just guessed he didn't come back. Drabek was the one that had surgery. Still...

Johnson
Morrow
Buehrle
Romero
?

Is an average rotation at best. Tampa/NY/Baltimore clearly have more depth. Boston has a lot of question marks themselves, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them open up the checkbook to someone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I highly doubt Boston does anything major. They're retooling internally. They just shed all their salary. Shell shock probably keeps them quiet. Baltimore? Who do they have even have that have proven anything before this year? 

Drabek, Hutchinson and Morrow all went down in a matter of a week. 

Jays pitching was fine until injuries set in. Romero was still winning at that point too (even though still not pitching great). 

They have options for 5 (Cecil, Rogers, Villanueva, Happ, etc) or they may look externally


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Morrow tore an oblique muscle. He was pitching extremely well prior to his injury. I believe he's signed to big money himself.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Red Sox pitching was terrible last year, pretty much the only positive in the starting rotation was Buchholz. I'm interested to see what moves are made as far as bringing in new guys, but I don't have high expectations.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Red Sox have interest in Napoli evidently. That's all I've heard surrounding Boston.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You can win the AL East with average pitching if you knock the shit out of the baseball. Yankees starters weren't that great at all. Boston is in shambles. Baltimore defied pretty much everything and made the playoffs. Rays seem like the team in the best shape going into next season to me. Now the Blue Jays just raised them all.

Obviously games aren't played on paper so who the fuck knows what will actually happen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Ehh, he's better than Salty, I wouldn't have a problem signing him.

Didn't he have some type of major surgery last year? Might be thinking of the wrong player.

Pitching is the Sox's biggest problem. Were god-awful last year, improvements on pitching are a necessity this offseason.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I heard Texas was interested in one of Arencebia or D'Arnaud. D'Arnauld please no.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Boston has been tied to every Free Agent, man.

Aside from that, word is Rays are interested in Justin Upton. YES PLEASE. I'd give up Shields + more for him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Read that Texas tried to trade Olt to the Braves for SS Simmons. They were then going to trade Simmons for Justin Upton. Braves said NO. Braves won't trade Simmons for Upton.

So now will Texas deal Andrus for JUp? Hmmm

Texas also interested in brother BJ Upton. UPTON BROTHERS IN ARLINGTON PLEASE.

And JM, Texas probably goes for Arencibia. D'Arnaud would cost too much.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

ATL wasn't going to get burned by Texas again like they did in the Teixiera trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Apparently the Jays odds in Vegas went from 40:1 to win the World Series immediately to 15:1 and 15:2 to win the pennant.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> You can win the AL East with average pitching if you knock the shit out of the baseball. *Yankees starters weren't that great at all.* Boston is in shambles. Baltimore defied pretty much everything and made the playoffs. Rays seem like the team in the best shape going into next season to me. Now the Blue Jays just raised them all.
> 
> Obviously games aren't played on paper so who the fuck knows what will actually happen.


Yankees starters definitely weren't "great," but, for the most part... They were fairly serviceable, I think. The first half of the season in particular, most of them did quite well for the most part. They were dealt some bad blows via injuries and the like, and Nova seemed to truly, undoubtedly regress (no doubt he's their #5 starter even if his numbers are probably not quite genuinely representative of his talent), but as you say, in a division that isn't really known for its pitching beyond the diamond at Tropicana Field, if you have C.C. Sabathia, Hiroki Kuroda and Andy Pettitte (though he's obviously old and battling injuries himself, as Sabathia had to--and Sabathia probably wasn't nearly as truly dominant as he can be until September rolled around), you're probably going to be in decent shape.

Do agree with your general depiction of that division, though. It's more or less up for grabs and it should be fun to watch next year.



WWF said:


> ATL wasn't going to get burned by Texas again like they did in the Teixiera trade.


_Exactly_ what I was thinking and planning to post until I saw your post there, ha.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good deal for the Jays. Going for it.

Formidable roster. Expect them to battle with the Rays for the division title.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Boston has been tied to every Free Agent, man.
> 
> Aside from that, word is Rays are interested in Justin Upton. YES PLEASE. I'd give up Shields + more for him.


They won't want Shields. Either Moore or Hellickson as the main piece in the deal



DesolationRow said:


> Yankees starters definitely weren't "great," but, for the most part... They were fairly serviceable, I think. The first half of the season in particular, most of them did quite well for the most part. They were dealt some bad blows via injuries and the like, and Nova seemed to truly, undoubtedly regress (no doubt he's their #5 starter even if his numbers are probably not quite genuinely representative of his talent), but as you say, in a division that isn't really known for its pitching beyond the diamond at Tropicana Field, if you have C.C. Sabathia, Hiroki Kuroda and Andy Pettitte (though he's obviously old and battling injuries himself, as Sabathia had to--and Sabathia probably wasn't nearly as truly dominant as he can be until September rolled around), you're probably going to be in decent shape.
> 
> Do agree with your general depiction of that division, though. It's more or less up for grabs and it should be fun to watch next year.


Agreed on the Yanks pitching. In spring training it looked like we had too many starters and injuries took that away quickly. I still don't like having so much age in the rotation, but Kuroda has been consistent, even making the jump to the AL, and if there's a big game you need, there's no one I trust more that Pettite. I don't know what happened to Nova, but if he can even get close to his 2011 numbers, and Pineda comes back healthy, we're straight.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> I highly doubt Boston does anything major. They're retooling internally. They just shed all their salary. Shell shock probably keeps them quiet. Baltimore? Who do they have even have that have proven anything before this year?
> 
> Drabek, Hutchinson and Morrow all went down in a matter of a week.
> 
> ...


Johnson's a solid piece, as is Morrow. Romero was absolutely awful and it wasn't bad luck. Guy struggled to find the strike zone all year. Buehrle, as I said, was alright, but likely will give up many more gopherballs since he had a 1.16 HR/9 playing many of his starts in a ballpark that allowed less HR than all but 4 stadiums. A lot of question marks on this staff. 



MrMister said:


> You can win the AL East with average pitching if you knock the shit out of the baseball. Yankees starters weren't that great at all. Boston is in shambles. Baltimore defied pretty much everything and made the playoffs. Rays seem like the team in the best shape going into next season to me. Now the Blue Jays just raised them all.
> 
> Obviously games aren't played on paper so who the fuck knows what will actually happen.


No, you need _good_ pitching to be a playoff team. The worst ranked playoff team last year (in terms of ERA) was Texas at 16th. Detroit was the year before at 18th (and that division was just awful) and the year before it was the Yankees at 15th. You can't skate by with just an offense. Toronto has been 9th, 6th, and 13th in scoring in 10/11/12 and finished 4th each year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

16th, 15th, 18th is pretty average pitching dude.

I didn't say you can skate by with bad pitching. I said average. You don't need a lights out staff to make into the post season. Now to win the whole thing or advance deep, yeah, you need good pitching obviously.


edit: Oh yeah, I'm pretty sure Selig, Loria, and Samson are gay lovers btw.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



abrown0718 said:


> They won't want Shields. Either Moore or Hellickson as the main piece in the deal


I certainly think Arizona would consider a deal based around Shields and a top Minor Leaguer. Highly doubt Tampa would trade Moore in a deal for Upton. Possibly Hellickson, but I still doubt that. The Rays have a ton of young, good pitching, and they'd be aiming to dump the older guys (Shields/Niemann) to open spots in the rotation for youth.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Johnson's a solid piece, as is Morrow. Romero was absolutely awful and it wasn't bad luck. Guy struggled to find the strike zone all year. Buehrle, as I said, was alright, but likely will give up many more gopherballs since he had a 1.16 HR/9 playing many of his starts in a ballpark that allowed less HR than all but 4 stadiums. A lot of question marks on this staff.


Romero just had elbow surgery. Something he could have had at any point during the season if he wanted to. He's a competitor and didn't want to miss time and since pitching couldn't really make the condition worse it was allowed. It clearly shouldn't have been but injuries had already derailed the season so it doesn't much matter.

Do you really think his season last year is what can be expected of Romero going forward? If you do then I will disagree and we can leave it at that. Next year he needs to be a #3 or #4 starter w/ Buehrle. It's pretty doable as far as I'm concerned. Last year he was expected to be the ace, that isn't the case anymore.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

So Giancarlo Stanton is unhappy with the Marlins management? They should trade him to the White Sox. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

PRICE 

:kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Aid180 said:


> So Giancarlo Stanton is unhappy with the Marlins management? They should trade him to the White Sox. :side:


(Y)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well its offical, Torii Hunter signed a 2 year deal(36mil) with Tigers. Good luck to him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

36 million? Damn. He is no longer worth that type of money. Perhaps 9 mil/yr, but definitely not 18/yr.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The thing that work great with Hunter was that he had Trout leading off and Pujols backing him up. I dont know how well he will do in Detroit, he isnt a power hitter and is starting to slow down in the outfield.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

No, Torii Hunter signed with the Detroit Tigers today officially for two years, $_*2*_6 million dollars.

So, $13 million a year.

It's still something of an overpay (especially since it sounded like he was perfectly willing to go $20 million/2 years--you can do a lot with $6 million, like find a damned good relief pitcher which the Tigers could definitely use), particularly for a corner OF who's going to be 39 years old before the contract expires.

But... it's a pretty good fit for the Tigers, and it's quite evident that Ilitch will do just about anything in his power to get this team a World Series Title ASAP.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Don't know if it's been mentioned in here but R.A. Dickey and David Price won the Cy Young Award for their respective leagues.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

26mil is correct, my mistake. Torri would add some depth to the roster but its not the answer to a world series.

Edit: Congrats to Dickey and Price, would have love to see Weaver get it but Price was just ace this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Say what you want about Buerhle, but he's an inning eater that'll get you a low 4 ERA, he has the 4th longest consecutive 200 IP seasons streak of all time, tied with maddux, no one else has done that in the last 30 years. With Buerhle, you're looking for a day to rest the middle relievers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> 16th, 15th, 18th is pretty average pitching dude.
> 
> I didn't say you can skate by with bad pitching. I said average. You don't need a lights out staff to make into the post season. Now to win the whole thing or advance deep, yeah, you need good pitching obviously.
> 
> ...


Those were the lowest, though. When 62.5% of the top 16 pitching staffs make the playoffs (10/16) I'd say you have to be better than average. 



JM said:


> Romero just had elbow surgery. Something he could have had at any point during the season if he wanted to. He's a competitor and didn't want to miss time and since pitching couldn't really make the condition worse it was allowed. It clearly shouldn't have been but injuries had already derailed the season so it doesn't much matter.
> 
> Do you really think his season last year is what can be expected of Romero going forward? If you do then I will disagree and we can leave it at that. Next year he needs to be a #3 or #4 starter w/ Buehrle. It's pretty doable as far as I'm concerned. Last year he was expected to be the ace, that isn't the case anymore.


Truthfully Romero is likely somewhere in the middle of his past two seasons. 2011 he had some good luck on his side (.244 BABIP and 4.20 FIP compared to 2.92 ERA) and 2012 he had his luck come back (.311 BABIP lower FIP than ERA) but how much of that should be attributed to injury is definitely a question. Really I'd see him as a solid #3, and that's only if his injury was as much of a factor in his poor control as it was. Not terribly high on the guy, for sure.



Aid180 said:


> So Giancarlo Stanton is unhappy with the Marlins management? They should trade him to the White Sox. :side:


Nah, Loria should do Illitch another favor and give him his up and coming star for some prospects :kobe3

Although Castellanos/Garcia/Smyly for Stanton...



WWF said:


> PRICE
> 
> :kobe3


:mcgee1

Verlander was better.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> I certainly think Arizona would consider a deal based around Shields and a top Minor Leaguer. Highly doubt Tampa would trade Moore in a deal for Upton. Possibly Hellickson, but I still doubt that. The Rays have a ton of young, good pitching, and they'd be aiming to dump the older guys (Shields/Niemann) to open spots in the rotation for youth.


Fair enough. Would you do Shields/Archer/Lee?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Probably Shields & Lee. Wouldn't add Archer to the deal. 

Regardless, Tampa doesn't need Upton. Move Desmond to CF, Zobrist to Left, start Roberts at 2nd. The offense definitely needs some spark, but I don't know if Upton is worth it. 



Perfect Poster said:


> :mcgee1
> 
> Verlander was better.


APPARENTLY NOT. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

@PP: They still made the post season though yeah? Ok.

Average pitching with great hitting will get you there, especially with two wild cards now. Not not even sure why you're arguing this. You can have around 4.00 ERA give or take a bit and make it to the post season.

So yeah if Toronto has around a 4 team ERA and leads the AL in runs like that lineup has the potential to do, they make the post season and perhaps win the East. That was the original context of my statement btw.



Zobrist was playing SS at the end of the year. That dude can play anywhere apparently.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> APPARENTLY NOT. :kobe3


I blame the 2 morons that had Weaver 2 and gave Rodney a first place. smh at that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Rodney = GOAT, bro. Don't hate because Valverde is fucking garbage.

With that said, I expect a much more Rodney-esque season next year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

That's fine brah, idrc Rodney led you guys to the playoffs.

Oh wait, he didnt? Heh. :troll


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Verlander got jobbed. But he shouldn't have won the MVP last year, so it evens out. I may have even put Felix ahead of Price. Weaver a distant fourth for lack of innings.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Today is MVPosey's big day. :mark: 

In what is quite evidently becoming the undisputedly most extreme pitchers park since the expansion era, AT&T Park, and particularly in the last couple of years more than any other year before, Posey, who plays half his games there, had a considerably higher OPS+ than Ryan Braun (172, which is 1st in all of baseball, vs. Braun at 159 which is fifth) had the exact same wRC+; obviously Braun’s a significantly better baserunner, but Buster played a much, _much_ more valuable position and did it exceptionally well. Fangraphs gives MVPosey the WAR edge (admittedly, by 0.1) in 67 less PAs, and he leads the NL in WAR. I don't like doing interleague "what ifs?" since there are almost literally millions of variables to consider due to ballparks, opposing pitching strength, etceteras, etceteras, but in celebebrating it's kind of funny to think that if Posey were in the American League, his batting average of .336 would have knocked Miguel Cabrera right off the Triple Crown cloud.

Think of the numbers MVPosey could put up at extremely hitter-friendly Miller Park, where he becomes a beast in an admittedly Small Sample Size: http://www.nbcbayarea.com/blogs/the-cove/Posey-Responds-Well-Gets-Robbed-on-Distance-153072335.html

I'm also inclined to give a large point to the individual whose team actually made the postseason versus the guy whose team didn't. It's why I was inclined to be fine with Braun winning NL MVP last year over Matt Kemp (besides, Kemp's a Dodger, heh). Giants fans saw what it was like to live without Posey for the better part of an entire season in 2011. Everything about him from his position(s) (he does play 1B on a regular basis, too), offensive production and performance and leadership for the team and various intangibles are of a raw necessity for this team to succeed.

Assuming Posey wins the MVP today 
Through the AT&T Park Era, from 2000 and on the Giants have now had:
6 MVPs: Kent 00, Bonds 01-04, Posey 12
4 Division Titles: 00, 03, 10, 12
1 Executive of the Year: Sabean 03
2 Cy Youngs: Lincecum 08, 09
3 National League Pennants: 02, 10, 12
3 World Series Championships: 10, 12
1 Rookie of the Year: Posey 10
1 Comeback Player of the Year: Posey 12
1 Manager of the Year: Baker 00
1 No-Hitter
1 Perfect Game

10 million crying Dodgers fans after just the first World Series, priceless

TORTURE


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Good time to be a GIANTS fan. :

MVPOSEY :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I'm never sure if it's the parks or the pitchers, or some of both. AT&T is clearly not Coors or Arlington, but I'm not sure it's Petco either. Petco seems like the best pitcher's park since SD doesn't have very good pitchers and that stadium yields nothing year after year. As close as 2009, AT&T was in the same place as The Cell and Camden Yards on the Park Factor list.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I'm never sure if it's the parks or the pitchers, or some of both. AT&T is clearly not Coors or Arlington, but I'm not sure it's Petco either. Petco seems like the best pitcher's park since SD doesn't have very good pitchers and that stadium yields nothing year after year. As close as 2009, AT&T was in the same place as The Cell and Camden Yards on the Park Factor list.


Good points, definitely. I do think PETCO used to be more decisively pitcher-friendly than it was even this year, and it's still very pitcher-friendly, of course, but I noticed in several Giants games down there during day games and even some night games, the ball flew out more than anyone had ever seen it before this year. The Giants commentators talked about it during a few different games this year. But, no doubt, it's still a very pitcher-friendly environ. But when it heats up down there, it does lend itself to some big fly balls, or at it least that was a running narrative this season. 

It's funny, thinking about Posey's season for a moment, I remember a monster shot he hit over the Right Field wall, and _no_ RHBs do that. In all the years of AT&T, I think it's literally like 12-15 RHBs who have hit opposite field homers there. Just something I was thinking in relation to both Posey and the ballpark a minute ago...

Oh, and as for a guy whose team made the postseason being just a touch more rewarded than a guy whose team didn't quite make it, I should say that without Mike Trout, the Angels don't even get remotely close to reaching postseason baseball this year. It's ridiculous the impact that guy made for that team. And even there, the Angels had a better record than the Tigers, too. So, some different ways to slice this pie up, I guess.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

are they announcing the MVPs on MLB network?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yep. In 95 minutes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bob Nightengale ‏@BNightengale

Buster Posey, who will win the NL MVP in a landslide, was so preoccupied by a charity event, he forgot about the award announcement. #SFGiants 

***

The "C" next to his name in the lineup stands for Christ.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Let's not engage in hyperbole here, Deso. Yeah he's a good person, but he's no Buster Posey.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

It's coming, it's coming, it's coming... Just a few minutes away...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Damn it....congrats to Posey though. Guy played amazing throughout the year. Molina is still a better catcher though. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

MVPOSEY.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Molina's from the planet Squatury, though, like all of the Molinas.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



TKOK! said:


> MVPOSEY.


What a remarkable landslide victory it was, too.

Bless you, Buster! Saw him with the wife, kids and a bunch of friends and whoever else on MLB Network a few moments ago. So great.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

JoMo wishes he had that MVPosey charisma.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Shit I mean if we're going to take defense into account like we should...BELTRE > Cabrera.

The Triple Crown means that much to these old farts.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Trout > Cabrera. Miguel was a better player last year than this year, tbh.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Not nearly the offensive player, though. And that's WITH him hitting in Texas.

Beltre, that is.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

:lmao

Just got this email from a friend: 

"It was only a matter of time. Buster Posey should be first active player to get his own statue - except for the Cabrera one that the Tigers actually play at 3rd base."

No offense, Cabrera fans.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Alex Pavlovic ‏@AlexPavlovic
Posey joins Johnny Bench and Thurman Munson as only catchers in MLB history to win Rookie of the Year, MVP and a World Series title.

All in 1,255 PAs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

As expected, congrats to Miggy and POSEY.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



Perfect Poster said:


> Not nearly the offensive player, though. And that's WITH him hitting in Texas.
> 
> Beltre, that is.


Miggy is a great hitter. The Beltre thing was a joke, though Beltre is great.

TROUT > Cabrera for real however.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well... this is interesting: http://espn.go.com/dallas/mlb/story...rite-movie-josh-hamilton-texas-rangers-report

I can't wait for the part where they depict the 2010 World Series and I get to watch just about every Giants pitcher make Hamilton ground out over and over again. :mark:

Just kidding, this seriously sounds very interesting.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Cabrera winning not quite as bad as Juan Gonzalez winnning in 96.

Still bad though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I hope Miggy gets drunk and runs over Albert Pujols, all for the greater good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/blogs/the-cove/Holliday-Cains-Plunking-Less-Than-Tough-179552531.html

:lmao :lmao

Yo, Holliday, that's brilliant, man. A Giants starting pitcher should risk getting himself suspended by obviously hitting you right away immediately after your "slide" into Scutaro. In the NLCS. Yeah. Not going to happen.

This fucking detestable douchebag wants to talk about what's tough? Let's see... a 6'4", 235 pound turd coming within a couple of eyelashes from ending the career of a practically-37-year-old, 5'10", 185 pound middle infielder is apparently "tough," but when a 6'3"-1/2, 230 pound starting pitcher hits an asshole in the arm on an 0-2 count in a Game 7 beatdown, to avoid getting suspended, it's "less than tough."

Whatever you say, Holliday. Clearly it's time for you to get the Casilla treatment during the April 5-7 series in San Francisco.

All I can say is, I'm suddenly of the belief that the $5.4 million Santiago Casilla will get in arbitration will be worth every penny if we bring him in late into the third game to throw a 96 m.p.h. heater right at this clown. Although, my suggestion is, aim about one foot higher than Cain did, Santiago. Hopefully you can drill him right in the throat and crush it so we don't have to hear this douchebag speak anymore.

Besides, Holliday: Giants aren't going to risk forcing you to leave a series early on. We need your Left Field "defense," brother.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Jays have reportedly signed Melky Cabrera. Good lord we're juiced (pun, haha).

Reyes
Cabrera
JOEY BATS
EDWIN
Lawrie
Lind
Rasmus
Arencebia
Bonafacio

Davis
Buck
Izturis
Cooper


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

2 years, 16 mil.

Blue Jays having a great offseason thus far.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Holliday just wanted it done right away so he didn't have to live in fear for the rest of the series. TOO BAD.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Kinda jelly of Toronto. They'll find a way to fuck it up, though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Just you wait till we're partying like it's 1992, bro. When we're done that we're going to go right into partying like it's 1993.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Do the Jays have a new manager yet?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Who is Joe Carter? Joey Bats or Edwin? Hmmm.

I guess it's Jose. Latino Joe Carter ftw.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



WWF said:


> Do the Jays have a new manager yet?


Nah, good thing too. Even more enticing candidates will probably step forward now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Bobby Valentine is available.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

_enticing_ is a word you seem to be ignoring with that statement.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

_Et tu_, Melky?

(Just kidding.)

I have a feeling the Blue Jays are going to be quite good in 2013.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



JM said:


> Jays have reportedly signed Melky Cabrera. Good lord we're juiced (pun, haha).
> 
> Reyes
> Cabrera
> ...


Bet you the Yankees and Rays both finish better than the Jays.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

I forgot Rivera is coming back to the Yankees. Obviously if he's still got it, Yankees remain the team to beat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

The Blue Jays are going for the Sox throats, they know the Yankess are only another year older, TB's window is closing, and Baltimore is still unproven.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

lolstax


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Shut up and let me eat my cookie dough and drink my drinks as I wallow in my corner of team apathy and atrophy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> I forgot Rivera is coming back to the Yankees. Obviously if he's still got it, Yankees remain the team to beat.




How does the return of Rivera make them the favorites? His impact compared to what Soriano did will be minimal at best (even if he's 100%). I won't disagree that they're the favorites (well I'll wait till all FA is settled to see whos the team to beat in the division) but a closer replacing a guy that wasn't awful at all will be what keeps the Yankees at the top?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yep. He's kinda a big deal in case you were asleep the past decade or so.

He wasn't his dominant self prior to the knee injury, so yeah, there's question marks here. Jeter coming back too is unknown. Both guys are old. If they get their mojo back, Yankees win the East. Again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Soriano was rather lights out, save for a few blown saves (no pun intended). He had 42 saves, 2.26 ERA... Not that I think "saves" are the be all and end all of baseball, anyway, but I don't think the Yankees gain too much from Rivera returning, even if it's to classic Rivera form. Perhaps something of an intangible psychological advantage.

The most critical matters for the Yankees, it seems to me, are, fielding a more dynamic lineup from top to bottom this year, for key guys like Gardner and Sabathia (and Jeter and A-Rod while we're at it) to stay healthy and, realistically, to keep Kuroda (and keep him out of the Dodgers' fiendish grasp). The lineup issue could be a change in the way guys like Granderson and Cano are instructed to hit, or it could be more youth and energy, but something definitely needs to be done. Kevin Long has done a lot of great things for a bunch of guys who have come and gone for them, but almost ardent insistance--particularly when dealing with LHBs--to make them pull-happy robots has possibly helped to poison certain guys' productivity even in the face of lots of home runs as one of the chief positive outcomes, especially when they aren't getting the pitch for which they are primarily looking. Granderson in particular, far more than Cano, seem so to be suffering from this situation. His K rate has gone through the roof. In 2011, when he was an AL MVP candidate, it was at least acceptable as the production was evident, but while his dinger total a couple homers higher, many of the key numbers were down, OBP., SLG., OPS, OPS+. 

The team is just so old in general. Some of these guys are going to lose multiple steps over the course of the next couple of seasons. Some will persist in being highly productive players. And probably one or two will fall off cliffs (perhaps A-Rod already did). 

It's weird, but it seems like the offense is their biggest problem. Oakland and New York ended up being peculiarly similar in their offensive attacks, fundamentally overreliant on the home run. I say "overreliant" not because hitting tons of home runs is bad, it obviously isn't. But in each case it was imbalanced line of attack and it caught up with each team when, interestingly enough, they both had to face the Detroit Tigers and their superlative starting pitching. Yankees more so than the A's, but anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

You don't think getting dominant classic Rivera back makes a difference? Shock value. Soriano as a setup man for Rivera or vice versa seems amazing on paper, so yeah, having both of them as shut down guys from the 7th or 8th on seems pretty freaking awesome to me.

He probably won't be able to return to that form. I think he's 43 and coming off of a an ACL surgery.

Only Texas scored more runs. Their lineup was fine. Could they use more speed? Probably. I want to say NYY led the AL in HRs. They just hit the wall in the post season. It happens. I do agree it's best to be as diverse as possible. That way when hitters slump you can still get guys on base and into scoring position. I don't think NYY had many guys that excelled at that. They should address this and I assume they will.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Lead the AL in homers; played in the smallest home park, no correlation? 

Or at least the shortest right field wall in baseball.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



MrMister said:


> Yep. He's kinda a big deal in case you were asleep the past decade or so.
> 
> He wasn't his dominant self prior to the knee injury, so yeah, there's question marks here. Jeter coming back too is unknown. Both guys are old. If they get their mojo back, Yankees win the East. Again.


No shit he was good. But you're making it sound like Soriano was a bum out there, when that's far from the truth. 2.26 ERA 1.16 WHIP and 9.2 K/9 is very comparable to Rivera's career numbers. Even if Mo is 100%, replacing Mariano for Soriano will see little change because Soriano was pitching like a top 5 closer. It's not like it's going from Valturde to Rivera.

EDIT: And Mo was pitching like Mo lately. 2008-11 his stats are virtually identical, and 2012 is too small of a sample size to judge on since he didn't even get 9 full innings in.



MrMister said:


> You don't think getting dominant classic Rivera back makes a difference? Shock value. Soriano as a setup man for Rivera or vice versa seems amazing on paper, so yeah, having both of them as shut down guys from the 7th or 8th on seems pretty freaking awesome to me.


Soriano opted out and is a FA. He's gonna close somewhere else where someone will overpay for him (as most teams do with high end relievers). It'll be Robertson/Mo 8-9, which, again, won't be a gigantic difference from Robertson/Soriano since Soriano pitched very, very well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Nah, I didn't know that Soriano would be gone. Since that's the case it changes things for sure.

I was thinking late game would be Soriano/Rivera or vice versa. This would've been an awesome setup/close situation.


edit: Looked up Soriano's situation. He still could sign with the Yankees. It's not like Rivera can go for much longer right? Right? I mean lol if he continues to pitch at a dominant level into his late 40s. That would be amazing.

Still as it stands, you're right, set up guy that isn't Soriano + MO isn't really an upgrade.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Well he could go back to NY, but theoretically if he was gonna opt out you would think he would be looking for a closing job and someone will pay big bucks for him to do so (hopefully not the Tigers).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*

Yeah I agree he probably goes for the sure thing closing gig with another team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



El Conquistador said:


> Bet you the Yankees and Rays both finish better than the Jays.


See now, why'd you have to go and do that. Here we are with all this excitement and you go and say something like that. UNCALLED FOR.

All I can really do is ask how it tastes. HOW THIS TASTES.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JM said:


> Jays have reportedly signed Melky Cabrera. Good lord we're juiced (pun, haha).


:kobe2 was hoping the Yanks would bring him back



DesolationRow said:


> Soriano was rather lights out, save for a few blown saves (no pun intended). He had 42 saves, 2.26 ERA... Not that I think "saves" are the be all and end all of baseball, anyway, but I don't think the Yankees gain too much from Rivera returning, even if it's to classic Rivera form. Perhaps something of an intangible psychological advantage.
> 
> The most critical matters for the Yankees, it seems to me, are, fielding a more dynamic lineup from top to bottom this year, for key guys like Gardner and Sabathia (and Jeter and A-Rod while we're at it) to stay healthy and, realistically, to keep Kuroda (and keep him out of the Dodgers' fiendish grasp). The lineup issue could be a change in the way guys like Granderson and Cano are instructed to hit, or it could be more youth and energy, but something definitely needs to be done. Kevin Long has done a lot of great things for a bunch of guys who have come and gone for them, but almost ardent insistance--particularly when dealing with LHBs--to make them pull-happy robots has possibly helped to poison certain guys' productivity even in the face of lots of home runs as one of the chief positive outcomes, especially when they aren't getting the pitch for which they are primarily looking. Granderson in particular, far more than Cano, seem so to be suffering from this situation. His K rate has gone through the roof. In 2011, when he was an AL MVP candidate, it was at least acceptable as the production was evident, but while his dinger total a couple homers higher, many of the key numbers were down, OBP., SLG., OPS, OPS+.
> 
> ...





KAEPERNICK said:


> Lead the AL in homers; played in the smallest home park, no correlation?
> 
> Or at least the shortest right field wall in baseball.


Sorta to both points, I hate Yankee Stadium's dimensions. Guys see that short porch and and go pull happy. Completely ruined Teixiera and Granderson's swing. Pitchers know to just throw off speed pitches and breaking balls to the outside and they'll get themselves out SMH. Thank God Robbie is a spray hitter or we'd be truly fucked.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You guys know what the best part about the SEC investigation of the bonds used by Miami to fund the stadium is? It's the city of Miami who's done this shit before and gotten in trouble for it, and the city of Miami who will be on the hook for all that money, Marlins are in the clear :troll


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Sorta to both points, I hate Yankee Stadium's dimensions. Guys see that short porch and and go pull happy. Completely ruined Teixiera and Granderson's swing. Pitchers know to just throw off speed pitches and breaking balls to the outside and they'll get themselves out SMH. Thank God Robbie is a spray hitter or we'd be truly fucked.


Completely agree. Long's insistence to emphasize the "power of the pull" has really damaged the all-around hitting technique and ability of guys like Granderson and Teixiera, quite badly, in fact. They remain dangerous, of course, but any good pitcher who knows what he's doing has an extra built-in advantage against them because their hitting strategy is so transparent.

By the way, I'm really looking forward to the series in about ten months when the GIANTS invade Yankee Stadium. Should be a lot of fun.

One of my favorite live baseball memories has to be going to the entire New York Yankees/San Francisco Giants series of June 22-24, 2007. Now _that_ was a lot of fun. 

Poor Matt Cain kept posting a 3.00-or-so ERA and could never win ("Cained" he was by the Giants through his first several years, it's a travesty). A-Rod at his peak. Bonds chasing history, steroids notwithstanding. Lots of drama in all three games. I'll always remember that Sunday afternoon game in particular. Clemens coming in for relief and blowing up. A-Rod's _mammoth_ dinger to Center Field. Lots of great plays by both teams throughout the whole weekend.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From *MLBTR*:

_The Dodgers are the favorite to sign Zack Greinke according to an insider. Both the Angels and Rangers are said to be “on the outside looking in.”_


Fuck! No, no, no. C'mon, Halos, wake up. You need Greinke. Don't let him slip through your fingers. Don't let him be consumed by the wicked Blue Horde's _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_-style humongous peapod!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DODGERS.

I wouldn't even be worried Deso, one thing you can always rely on is the Dodgers fucking things up. And not in a good way.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point, *Notorious*. (Y)

Part of it is that I've always kind of liked Greinke and don't want to start hating him. (Though I really don't personally hate certain Dodgers like Kershaw, Kemp and the two Ellis guys, but anyway, haha.)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's hoping this Jays BLOCKBUSTER gets announced officially tomorrow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Selig was still reviewing it last time we heard, right? Haha. You might have to wait a while. Ol' Bud needs his nap time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> From *MLBTR*:
> 
> _The Dodgers are the favorite to sign Zack Greinke according to an insider. Both the Angels and Rangers are said to be “on the outside looking in.”_
> 
> ...


Im not surprise, they are willing to offer him more. At this point, I rather Angels focus on what they have now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Selig was still reviewing it last time we heard, right? Haha. You might have to wait a while. Ol' Bud needs his nap time.


Yeah, I wonder what his review process is. See how e-mails have arrived in his inbox to complain?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Because he's the hero the San Francisco Giants don't really deserve because he's so incomparably brilliant and super-duper-amazing but _definitely_ the one the team needs right now. So we'll play him about 150 games a season if not more. And let him catch despite the perils of the position about which he knows all too well, because he can take it. Because he's not a hero. Wait... Yeah. He _is_ a motherfucking hero. A silent guardian, a watchful catcher who can frame and throw guys out about as well as anybody whose last name isn't Molina. A cleanup hitter who cleans up. A Most Valuable Player of the League.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jays/Marlins trade official. BOOM.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Selig's never seen a big trade he didn't like.

I'm starting to wonder... Has it literally been since 1976 when Major League Baseball last intervened in a huge payroll-shedding trade where an owner effectively blew a team up? That was the Oakland A's owner Charley Finley. MLB Commissioner Bowie Kuhn vetoed an attempt by Oakland Ass owner Charlie Finley to sell Vida Blue to the New York Yankees while Finley was trying to sell much of that whole dynastic team off. Of course, Kuhn was probably as motivated by revenge as anything else, since Finley had tried to organize as many owners as possible to dislodge Kuhn from his throne the previous year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Blue Jays have named John Gibbons their "new" manager. Gibby of course already managed the team from 2004-08. It's in interesting move, certainly unexpected but it makes sense to some degree. We'll see how it plays out I guess.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...i-kuroda-new-york-yankees-agree-one-year-deal

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes

Thank you, New York Yankees. Thank you... for keeping Hiroki Kuroda out of Dodger Blue. 

Now, it's time for you, Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim, to step up and keep Zack Greinke out of the evil grasp of the Blue Horde. 

*** 

The Chicago Cubs have designated Bryan LaHair for assignment. I'd love to see Sabean swoop down and pick him up as a bat off the bench vs. RHP. Meanwhile, keep Arias around on the bench to go up against LHP. 

Do it, Sabes! Swoooop!

***

LOL Royals: http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/8656083/jeremy-guthrie-kansas-city-royals-signs-three-year-deal


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Braves signed OF B.J. Upton to a five-year, $75.25 million contract. Can't say I like that move at all. That's a lot of money for a streaky guy and (in my opinion) the less talented Upton.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Tommy Hanson to the Angels for former highly touted Angels closer, Jordan Walden. Tim Hudson not expected to be re-upped; Brian McCain is. This opens up room for top prospects Randall Delgado and Julio Teheran. Gives the Braves something like:

Medlen/Maholm/Minor/Delgado/Teheran/Beachey (when he recovers from Tommy John)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think Angels should back away from Greinke, he is a great arm but way too overpriced and lol at Dodgers if they think this is the answer to the GIANTS. I rather have them fix their bullpen as it seems that is what they are exactly doing. Walden leaving is great in my book considering he was one the reasons the bullpen was awful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Last I heard the Angels aren't pursuing him anymore. Angels signed Ryan Madson. I'm assuming he's the closer now.

Looks like it's between the Dodgers and Nationals and maybe the Rangers. Nationals would be insane.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah Madson is a closer, it will be interesting to see how he considering that he did not play this past season. Didnt know Nats were in the bid as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kinda funny that Madsen was a Red for a 1 year deal and never actually played a game for them. 

Jays should do more moves! Keep the excitement going!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS should make more moves. MIKE FONTENOT got me pumped! More please!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JM said:


> Kinda funny that Madsen was a Red for a 1 year deal and never actually played a game for them.
> 
> Jays should do more moves! Keep the excitement going!


It was a blessing in disguise. Chapman blossomed into one of the few elite pitchers in baseball. It'll be interesting to see how he fairs as a starter this year. He's already started preparing for that role. Can't see him lasting long if he doesn't take a Verlander approach and lay off the 100-103 MPH fastball early on in the games. Needs to pace himself and develop another pitch.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Could be very David Price-like. POUND THE ZONE.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

with the Free agent closer in Brian Wilson who hasn't pitched in a year thanks to TJ surgery..I would have figured that would be right up Theo's alley..we will see what happens whith Fuki 2.0


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All i want for Christmas is a BEARD in my stocking!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Sox and Mike Napoli agree to a 3 year, 39 mil contract.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Why does Napoli constanly go to teams i fucking despise?
He is fucking stupid also, he is not gonna win in Boston.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Napoli was a one year wonder anyways. Gotta' go where the money is.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Napoli always put me on the edge cause he fucking owned Angels every time


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Multiple sources saying RA Dickey will be moved within the next week or two. Mets are serious about moving him. The three teams pursuing aggressively are the Red Sox, KC Royals, and Texas Rangers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Come on Sox :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the story on Dickey? Mets cant afford him?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're probably thinking one year wonder. Get rid of him at his highest value.

I'd love to have him. I don't think he gave up many home runs and probably won't even if he isn't wtf amazing. That long ball is feared in Arlington.

Obviously you can't give up Profar or Olt for him though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Giving up Profar is plain dumb. Also, seems like everyone is waiting to see where Greinke signs, He could end up with such a ridiculous contract.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So it seems like Greinke to Angels probably wont happen with the trade for Hanson happening huh?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

At this point, I hope they steer away from him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bosox sign Victorino. They had to get someone out there with Ellsbury and this is a good guy to get. I assume Jacoby stays in CF here.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Way overpay by Boston. Victorino isn't worth half that rate for three years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's Boston. That's what they do.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Also, Haren to the Nats; Pagan stays with San Fran.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:mark: Winter Meetings

Shit will be going down now.


Well shit. Looks like the Dodgers will get Greinke unless Texas throws the moon and stars at him. The Dodgers have deeper pockets so it's just not gonna happen, and probably shouldn't. If you get paid about the same, as a pitcher you'd obviously rather pitch in Dodger Stadium as opposed to Arlington.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

In a dream world the Sox somehow end up with both R.A. Dickey and Brian Wilson.

Too bad it likely won't come true 

But in all seriousness, I'm hoping at least one of them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

KC really should make a move for Dickey. Instead of paying big for Jeremy Guthrie, go for a guy with some credibility.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Can Haren even pass a physical? Good luck to him, I hope he is healthy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers sign Joakim Soria.

Apparently this might be awesome. He's got the 3rd best save % of all active pitchers behind Nathan and Rivera. Bad side is he's coming off of Tommy John. Or is that good news? We'll find out some time next season.:mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals need to make a move for a middle infielder. I don't want the beginning of the year to start with Kozma and Descalso. Fuck that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Joe Buck will act like they're Mickey Mantle though. There is that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I just wish Wong was ready. Now that man is more of a Mickey Mantle than anyone in our "shit platoon" of middle infielders.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Rangers sign Joakim Soria.
> 
> Apparently this might be awesome. He's got the 3rd best save % of all active pitchers behind Nathan and Rivera. Bad side is he's coming off of Tommy John. Or is that good news? We'll find out some time next season.:mark:


Guy threw hard as shit before he busted his arm for the second time. We saw a lot of him in the AL Central. I wonder if he'll still have the ability to generate velocity.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rays traded for Yunel Escobar. I'm somewhat skeptical, but he'd be a major improvement over Bringnac/Johnson/Rodriguez/Whomever Else. He's a nice addition, especially after the signing of James fucking Loney at 1st Base. James Loney...................................


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels sign Sean Burnett and possibly Joe Blanton. So I'm guessing the rotation will be ered Weaver, C.J. Wilson, Tommy Hanson, Blanton, and Garrett Richards.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Royals talking with Dempster and Kyle Lohse. I have also read on ESPN Insider that they're discussing a potential trade with Tampa Bay. The deal would include top hitting prospect Wil Myers for James Shields. It would be ill advised, but hey, KC has to strengthen their reputation before making a big splash signing within the next 5-10 years. They don't have the "good will" amongst free agents, nor do they have the money.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Tampa's also involved in trade talks between the Diamondbacks and Rangers in a trade in which Tampa would receive Mike Olt in exchange for James Shields or Jeremy Hellickson. I'd CREAM if Tampa got Olt, even at the price of Shields (my 2nd favorite player). Hellickson is a great pitcher, even at his young age, so I'd be more iffy on giving him up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like Greinke will end up with the Rangers, if that happens, I wonder where Hamilton will go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That depends on whether Texas can acquire Upton or not. My mind will be blown if they get Greinke, Upton, AND Hamilton.

I'm pretty sure Hamilton is a Yankee if Texas does get Upton though. If they can't get Upton, Hamilton remains a Ranger.

debbie downer prediction: Texas gets none of the three.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well the Yankee's are trying to lower their payroll, so I don't think they make a huge signing.

I heard that THE BEARD'S agent is talking to a bunch of them. None of which are the Giants. BOOOOOO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Exactly, lowering their payroll to sign Hamilton if they can. If they can't then they reload when another guy becomes a FA. Like STANTON.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I heard the Red Sox were trying to bring THE BEARD in and that there was mutual interest between the two.

Will try not to get my hopes up.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Randy Choate. Good deal for the Cardinals. Needed a solid lefty reliever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

as much as I love Wilson, w/ his injury plus the fact that he's probably gonna cost a lot, I'M GOOD WITH ROMO. don't even know if Giants are trying to bring him back. Romo broke out as a star and proved himself as reliable this year. having two closers is bad news anyway. actually it isn't but it seems like it would just piss Romo off to demote him back to set up when he has ice in his veins. also I may have Mexican bias.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Back with another substantial rumor...

Word is that the Yankees are seriously considering making a proper offer to Josh Hamilton. Olney says that Cashman ran some background checks on him and has been talking with his representatives. The more and more disinterested Texas becomes, it becomes increasingly likely that Josh's asking price will fall, which is tempting NY, according to Olney.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> as much as I love Wilson, w/ his injury plus the fact that he's probably gonna cost a lot, I'M GOOD WITH ROMO. don't even know if Giants are trying to bring him back. Romo broke out as a star and proved himself as reliable this year. having two closers is bad news anyway. actually it isn't but it seems like it would just piss Romo off to demote him back to set up when he has ice in his veins. also I may have Mexican bias.


Yeah with Romo's rise I cant see them needing Wilson, Giants bullpen is fucking deep already.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

+I know he's rather mediocre these days, but Michael Young has approved his trade to the Phillies. Texas will eat $10 million of his $16 million contract next season.

+Dempster has turned down a deal from the Red Sox and the Royals. Both were reported as two year deals.

+CWS talking with Seattle about moving Dayan Viciedo; the Reds about de Aza.

+DBACKS land Brandon McCarthy for a two year deal. McCarthy received virtually the same contract as Joe Blanton got earlier from the Angels.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone know anything special about right-hander Lisalverto Bonilla? He's young (22) and has fastball, slider, change.

Rangers traded Michael Young for him and Josh Lindblom. Young had a great career so it's pretty bittersweet to trade him (he had faded pretty badly last season). So yeah one immediate relief pitcher and another even younger pitcher that may or may not be a starter at some point. I'm ok with this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Greinke close to signing with the Dodgers for 6/145, 2nd biggest ever for a pitcher (behind Sabathia). Kershaw/Greinke is about as good 1-2 as you'll find.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Should've been Greinke/YU, but this doesn't surprise me. I'd rather pitch in Dodgers Stadium too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DODGERS.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like they already signed him. 6yr 147 mil contract.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't believe people find anything special about Greinke. He's just not worth anything close to that money. 5/80 is reasonable, 6/147 is totally out of proportion. I just find nothing about him spectacular. Greinke has been unreliable when needed the most. I just don't think he has the mental make-up of a #1 starter, but he sure did get paid like one. Making more than guys like Verlander, Felix, Cliff Lee, etc,. is one hundred percent preposterous.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He isnt worth the money, but Dodgers are desperate and are willing to spend to get the "best".


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dodgers now have the highest payroll in MLB history at $225 million.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Someone please tell me the Dodgers are a lock to take the NL West. Make my fuckin' day.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Meh, when you can print money like they can, who cares how far over the luxury tax they will be. They'll still be bringing in the $$$.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> Someone please tell me the Dodgers are a lock to take the NL West. Make my fuckin' day.


There's no such thing as a lock in MLB. I could see the case for any of the three of SF, LAD, and Zona winning the division.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Tell that to Dodgers fans last August. 

:scutaro


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Meh, when you can print money like they can, who cares how far over the luxury tax they will be. They'll still be bringing in the $$$.


They're not doing this to make money though. They're doing this to try to buy a title. NOT GONNA WORK LA.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kershaw and Grienke ain't too bad of a one two punch.I heard that the Dodgers were a long shot to sign him, but i geuss not having to move for the 3rd time in like 3 years sounded good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> Someone please tell me the Dodgers are a lock to take the NL West. Make my fuckin' day.


Im reading various "100 wins guarantee" comments :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They certainly have the makeup of a fantastic team. I don't see what there is to laugh about, really.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

doesn't Grienke have anxiety problems? paying him big money on a team trying to buy a title sounds like a lot of pressure. don't see it ending well for him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Just imagine all the cholos screaming at him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> They're not doing this to make money though. They're doing this to try to buy a title. NOT GONNA WORK LA.


I know they're trying to win a title, but being even being way over the luxury tax won't hurt them because they're big enough where they'll still make profits. Which is why it's surprising the Yankees are cutting down costs when they would make just as much (if not more) profits than the Dodgers.



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> doesn't Grienke have anxiety problems? paying him big money on a team trying to buy a title sounds like a lot of pressure. don't see it ending well for him.


I was listening to an ESPNLA guy talk about it and he said Greinke seemed fine with the Angels so I wouldn't make too much out of it until otherwise known.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh my god. Did the Royals really just trade Wil Meyers? REALLY? IS THIS REAL LIFE?

Once in a generation type of prospect, probably the #1 prospect in all of MLB... just got traded for 2 years of James Shields.

Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just read that too and wtfwoah'ed as well. Royals dealt Odorizzi in it as well.

WWF has to be insane right now. Just got the best hitting prospect and a good pitching prospect.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wanted Olt. Oh well.

GA, is Myers good & seasoned enough to start this season?

*Edit:* I don't really now anything about Myers. I know he's great, but that's all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure GA knows a lot more about him than I do, but he's better than Olt. He seems to be widely regarded as the best current hitting prospect.

And in case GA is dead, yeah Myers will most likely start for the Rays Opening Day. Power infusion incoming.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, that's good news. I dunno, I guess with the signing of James fucking Loney, I was just hoping for Tampa to acquire somebody to play 1B. I know Olt is a 3B, but Tampa would surely change his position.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Yes.*

He won minor league player of the year last year joining the likes of:

2011 Mike Trout
2010 Jeremy Hellickson
2009 Jason Heyward

He will dominate the league for the next 15+ years. Enjoy.

Us Royals fans get to live with Jeff Francouer (aka the worst player in MLB last year) in RF because we just traded the #1 prospect in MLB for 2 years of James Shields.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's alright, Marcus. You have to watch Francouer, I have to watch Loney. :/


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

‏@robneyer 
My quick take: This is the worst trade in MLB history unless Wade Davis becomes a good starter, in which case it's only the second worst.

@DCameronFG
Last year, Gio Gonzalez, Mat Latos, and Michael Pineda were traded for far less than James Shields just went for. Each had 4+ yrs left.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wade is an average starter, not much more. Prett good out of the bullpen, though. 

SO GLAD they kept Hellickson.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd be losing my shit jumping up and down right now if I was a Tampa Bay fan. You don't seem to care much, Brandon.

Your team just got a MIKE TROUT type of player.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm in the middle of playing PSYCH in 2K. KINDA BUSY.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

At the very least this should be the beginning of the end of Dayton Moore.

I'm going to stick with the Royals and maybe in about 10 years with a new GM we'll be okay.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Friedman = GOAT


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Royals MIGHT make the playoffs this year but they won't compete for a crown. I don't know why they did this. I kinda hope Meyers plays like Trout did, and the Rays win the whole thing this upcoming season just so the Royals can realized what they did wrong. Never been a fan of that shit team that plays an hour away from me.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

TomahawkJock said:


> Royals MIGHT make the playoffs this year but they won't compete for a crown. I don't know why they did this. I kinda hope Meyers plays like Trout did, and the Rays win the whole thing this upcoming season just so the Royals can realized what they did wrong. Never been a fan of that shit team that plays an hour away from me.


I'm pretty sure everyone with a functioning brain knows the Royals did wrong. Even the Royals management including GMDM knows they did wrong. This is a travesty.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Mets declined a trade offer from the Rangers. The deal was Mike Olt and one mid level prospect for RA Dickey. I'm not too sure what the Mets are seeking here...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh, let's trade the Mets our best prospect, not like they have anyone at 3B or anything.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I just don't know what exactly they're looking for. Sure, Dickey has a cheap contract but the guy is 38 years old.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Only JOBBER teams need to trade for or sign starting pitching. :kobe3



ST. KAEPERNICK said:


> Oh, let's trade the Mets our best prospect, not like they have anyone at 3B or anything.


Olt isn't even their best prospect.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Olt and stuff for Dickey? Fuck that. If they're gonna deal Olt, get someone younger.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Royals gonna Royal.

Tigers back to back to back AL Central titles. Thanks for playing guys :stern


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like Freddie Freeman got lasik eye surgery two weeks after the Braves were eliminated. Interesting. I wonder how the media will portray this if his statistics improve dramatically.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> I just don't know what exactly they're looking for. Sure, Dickey has a cheap contract but the guy is 38 years old.


The thing Dickey's got going for him is he's a knuckleballer. He could easily be effective into his early 40's (a la Wakefield)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh damn Youkilis is a Yankee now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hated him as a Red Sox, but if Johnny could win me over, I'm sure he will too. Plus, :jeter loves him

Youkilis and A-Rod on the same team :harden


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lol @ Arizona. Gave up Bauer for garbage.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah Cleveland made out pretty good on that deal. Choo wasn't gonna come back and now they got a guy that has potential to be an ace instead of Justin Masterson or Ubaldo as their top guns.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> Hated him as a Red Sox, but if Johnny could win me over, I'm sure he will too. Plus, :jeter loves him
> 
> Youkilis and A-Rod on the same team :harden


A-rod is going to miss a shitload of games I believe, due to hip surgery.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Not so fast on the Bauer hype. I want to see him go through a full season throwing strikes. Bauer struggled with command last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bauer was indeed awful in his print stint in the Majors last season.

Oh yeah and with this trade, obviously Justin Upton will not be traded. So now Texas has to sign Hamilton. Bring in Profar and move Kinsler to OF or 1B. Olt can DH/1B. He can play 3B when/if Beltre gets hurt.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Hearing Kevin Youkilis is going to be a Yankee made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Good trade all around, but great for the Reds. They finally get their lead off man. 



The THUG Before Christmas said:


> A-rod is going to miss a shitload of games I believe, due to hip surgery.


yeah I know, but him and Youklis don't like each other



Walk-In said:


> Hearing Kevin Youkilis is going to be a Yankee made me sick to my stomach.


Thank the Sox (Red) for that. He should have retired a Red Sox


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Source says Josh Hamilton signing 5-year deal with Angels.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

That Angels lineup is looking scary.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesus CHRIST. Their lineup is going to be fantastic. I assume they'll move Trumbo to 3rd permanently and play an OF of Trout/Bourjos/Hamilton.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trout/Hamilton/Pujols


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Called it. I knew Texas wouldn't get Hamilton, Greinke, or Upton. Clearly they didn't want Hamilton that badly. 

Angels > Dodgers hitting wise.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RANGERS going to be garbage w/o Hamilton. :kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I blame Ryan and Daniels. Terribly flawed approach to criticize Hamilton all offseason. And to think they didn't take him seriously all this time... It serves the Rangers organization right. They treated Hamilton like shit. I'm shocked he even went back to tell Daniels what Seattle had offered him. If I was in Josh's shoes, I would have resented that entire front office.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

PROFAR though.

Rangers were awful when Hamilton hit .177 one of those months. Beltre put the team on his back, but he didn't get much help from Josh. Hamilton kicked his tobacco habit so good for him. It just cost the Rangers three to four months of his service. THANKS MAN.


@Flex: Josh is a Jesus freak. He loves to do the right thing. LMAO, that's why he's an ANGEL. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Trout, Trumbo, Pujols, Hamilton. DAMN what a great hitting core.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They go from Hunter to Hamilton. NOT A BAD UPGRADE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Who replaces Hamilton in Texas, MrMr?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

> "You would've liked to have thought that if he was going to do that, that he would've done it in the offseason or waited until this offseason to do it," Ryan said during an appearance on ESPN Dallas 103.3 FM's "Galloway and Company" this week. "So the drastic effect that it had on him and the year that he was having up to that point in time when he did quit, you'd have liked that he would've taken a different approach to that."
> 
> "You know, that's really a tough term to say somebody quit," Ryan said. "He had an issue, he was under a magnifying glass and things didn't go well. If he would have gotten a couple of hits in those key situations or if he hadn't dropped that ball in Oakland, would people be saying that? No, they wouldn't be saying that. It didn't look good. But do I think he quit? I have no reason to think he quit. It didn't go well. It didn't look good and only Josh knows what was in his heart and what was in his mind.
> 
> "If you've gone this far, you're going to test the market," Daniels said. "The realities are when a guy goes out and tests the market and it's this close, you're not going to pre-empt it. I think he's going to go out and test the market and see what's out there and get back to us.


Really arrogant approach. Struck me the wrong way, but I understand how taxing providing all these services for Josh, as a club, can be (a mentor who travels with him, a counseling team, professionals like psychologists, etc,.).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@ELF: No one can. Hamilton is an elite hitter. Only a handful are as good.

Wait

GO GET GIANCARLO:mark:

But yeah that's not happening. Texas is gonna have to get Profar in the lineup early and they're going to have to steal a ton of bases. Beltre is the only slugger they have now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ CRUZ?! All he does is swing for the fences.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok yeah Cruz. SORRY NELLIE. I knew I was forgetting someone. I'm pretty bummed Hamilton went to the Angels.

Gotta wonder if the home town crowd booing him late in the season had something to do with it too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Division Rival, too. lolol

When does MLB: The Show typically come out? Just got a PS3 a few months ago and am PUMPED to play a legit Baseball game. I've bought the 2K games for a couple years, but...Yeah...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Contemplating being a Rays fan. I guess I'm at the bargaining stage of GRIEF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PLEASE, NO.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

My unbiased thoughts on recent events: 

Dodgers spend even more money. Still not the best LA baseball team.

That is all.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

LaRoche in heated discussion with the Rangers for a 3 year deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers going after LaRoche. 

Won't offer the years to Hamilton. Will offer the years to LaRoche. OK (it's not quite the same I know but still)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> Division Rival, too. lolol
> 
> When does MLB: The Show typically come out? Just got a PS3 a few months ago and am PUMPED to play a legit Baseball game. I've bought the 2K games for a couple years, but...Yeah...


Early March.

MLB 12 the Show was pretty awesome and I'm pretty sure 13 will be great too, heard Bryce Harper will be on the cover.

MLB2K is terrible though, waste of money, the Show is far superior.



Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> @ELF: No one can. Hamilton is an elite hitter. Only a handful are as good.
> 
> Wait
> 
> ...


Well yes I know no one can replace Hamilton's talent but I was talking more of, who's gonna replace him in the starting lineup.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> @ELF: No one can. Hamilton is an elite hitter. Only a handful are as good.
> 
> Wait
> 
> ...


Mitch Williams and Dave Valle said the same thing yesterday on MLB Tonight. They were saying Olt/Perez/Profar or Andrus. Makes sense for both sides


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Anibal Sanchez signs with............ THE CUBS. GO CUBS GO? 

5 years, 75 million. Doesn't make sense. I hope Theo has an underlying idea.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Notorious E.L.F. said:


> Well yes I know no one can replace Hamilton's talent but I was talking more of, who's gonna replace him in the starting lineup.


I honestly don't know right now. Texas lost not only Hamilton but their only left handed bat.

Looks like Adam LaRoche could be signed. He had a great year last year and he'd be a much needed lefty.

Beltre in the 3 slot and LaRoche cleanup? Or break up the righties and go Kinsler, Andrus, LaRoche, Belte. Not sure how Profar gets in the lineup with LaRoche though. Might have to move Kinsler to the OF now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hopefully they can bring LaRoche in, mainly because I need the Rangers to be at least decent considering I get every one of their games and can't be bothered to watch that other team in Texas :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nick Swisher is out there too. Can't say I'd be thrilled with either him or LaRoche, but I'd take either one.

Oh yeah I remember reading Texas was interesting in AJ Pierzynski. Not a big fan, but at this point? Yeah ok.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so shock that Hamiltion is an Angel, completely shock.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm bearish on the Hamilton signing.

Angels to build a package around Bourjos for Mike Stanton :mark::mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WallofShame said:


> I'm bearish on the Hamilton trade.
> 
> *Angels to build a package around Bourjos for Mike Stanton* :mark::mark:


That would be insane.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

If they somehow get Stanton too.... could be the most powerful lineup in DECADES.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Where would Stanton even play? the outfield is already loaded.

They need to trade Bourjos for another pitcher & i do not want RA Dickey's old ass for young Peter Bourjos.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

R.A. Dickey to the Jays for only Arencibia and Gose? Yes please.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Please let him go to the Jays, i really don't want his old ass.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Meh, Tim Wakefield was still relevant when he was 42.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah but the Angels would most likely give up Bourjos or Richards for him & i dont agree with that.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

If he didn't go to the Jays he probably would go to the Orioles anyways.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

As long as he's not an Angel i don't care where he goes.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

AnniBALLIN trollin the Cubs for about $3 million more over 5 years. Fantastic. Top 5 rotation in the league now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Epididymis said:


> R.A. Dickey to the Jays for only Arencibia and Gose? Yes please.


Nah. d'Arnoud is involved in the package.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels better not trade Trumbo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I read that they aren't. You hearing something different?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> AnniBALLIN trollin the Cubs for about $3 million more over 5 years. Fantastic. Top 5 rotation in the league now.


nothing like a dirty Sanchez to start the day:cool2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> I read that they aren't. You hearing something different?


Just a rumor that a package of Bourjos and Trumbo is being consider for Dickey or Stanton.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Miami would be insane to trade Stanton for that (Miami is insane though so...). Dickey perhaps, but it looks like Toronto could be getting him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

El Conquistador said:


> Nah. d'Arnoud is involved in the package.


Doesn't look that way anymore.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

D'Arnaud (AND possibly Gose) the two names everyone's hearing going to the Mets. If that's the case the Jays better be getting more than just Dickey back.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like multiple players going both ways is likely. I'm not sure who else I like on the Mets. David Wright of course :side:

I dunno. Maybe some more bullpen help.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Stanton Is pretty tempting but I do love me some Trumbombs.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

JM said:


> Looks like multiple players going both ways is likely. I'm not sure who else I like on the Mets. David Wright of course :side:
> 
> I dunno. Maybe some more bullpen help.


Names I've seen tossed around include Ike Davis and Bobby Parnell. Though if we're getting Dickey, that essentially is a trade for our bullpen as well because Happ goes there and solidifies that. I wouldnt mind Ike Davis though. Feel like he'd put up even better numbers outside of Citi Field


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

InYourFace w/Christmas Spirit said:


> Stanton Is pretty tempting but I do love me some Trumbombs.


Trumbombs are better. Him and Hamilton on the same team :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The THUG Before Christmas said:


> Trumbombs are better. Him and Hamilton on the same team :mark:


Trumbo is better than Stanton? Am I hearing this right?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone see the one-on-one interview between Pedro Gomez and Josh Hamilton? Josh was pretty critical of the way the Rangers prioritized him this offseason.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DAT SMILE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's kinda got a :kobe3 smile there.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a motel 6 near there.....aw fuck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's looking like:

Dickey/Thole/Prospect

for 

D'Arnaud, Buck, Syndergaard, prospect


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

John Buck? Why?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I guess they're swapping Thole and Buck. I'd rather keep Buck and get a reliever instead. I'm not immensely sold on this deal anyway though. At least Gose isn't involved anymore though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

STOP with the monopoly on Catchers, fuckers. Tampa has Jose Molina behind the plate, and you know how shit he is, JM.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Sandy is doing some good things for the Mets as the GM. It's really going unnoticed, too. They have some prospects. Easy to see why Wright was encouraged and opted to re-sign there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

looks like yankees are talking to the angels for vernon wells...


VERNON FUCKING WELLS. fuck us, seriously. i hope the steinbrenners sell this team because the boss has to be turning in his grave right now


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GOD said:


> looks like yankees are talking to the angels for vernon wells...
> 
> 
> VERNON FUCKING WELLS. fuck us, seriously. i hope the steinbrenners sell this team because the boss has to be turning in his grave right now


Man I hope this is true, Wells is so shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GOD said:


> looks like yankees are talking to the angels for vernon wells...
> 
> 
> VERNON FUCKING WELLS. fuck us, seriously. i hope the steinbrenners sell this team because the boss has to be turning in his grave right now


:no: The Angels better be eating a huge chuck of what's left. Wells is straight basura.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels would have to take a big chunk of that horrible contract


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

any word on what the Yanks would send back or would it just be a straight dump with a ptbnl?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

PLEASE GET RID OF WELLS.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

JM said:


> I guess they're swapping Thole and Buck. I'd rather keep Buck and get a reliever instead. I'm not immensely sold on this deal anyway though. At least Gose isn't involved anymore though.


Thole is pretty much only comin to catch Dickey's knuckler. Think Mirrabelli in Boston w Wakefield all those years. Giving up a lot though, i really don't think Dickey is worth D'arnaud AND syndeguard. Maybe one or the other, but not both. I really wish Ike Davis was coming back, I think he'd look really good with this team.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

The Mets won the deal but AA is actually really serious about a deep post-season run within the next 2 or 3 seasons. I think it was a win/win. Either we kept D'arnaud and Syndergaard or we have an elite rotation, while still possessing a good but not great catcher in Arencibia.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think the Blue Jays gave up way too much for old man Dickey, but i'm just glad he didn't go to the Angels.

Any news on the possible Vernon Wells trade?


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

We did give up a lot for him but if it translates into a World Series within the next 2 years then it'll be worth it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

InYourFace w/Christmas Spirit said:


> Any news on the possible Vernon Wells trade?


Nothing yet, there is also rumors of trading Morales.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I wouldn't be opposed to that, id be willing to trade Bourjos/Richards/ Morales for Stanton and possibly Nolasco.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Stantons much more valuable than those guys. I know it's Miami, but some top prospects would have to be involved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lulz, IYF how can you be so glad that the Angels didn't get the guy who was the most dominant pitcher in baseball last year? Who cares how old he is. Will you be calling him old man Dickey when he shuts down the Angels next year?

Jays are the Vegas World Series favourite now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A pitching duel between Dickey and Weaver is going to be great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Miami has to get a ton for Stanton or a trade can't happen. This is why a trade probably isn't happening unfortunately for Giancarlo.

I'd give up Profar/Olt/whoever else for him. Stanton in Arlington is ~50 HR a year for a decade or so, especially if he can learn to go opposite field.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Morales for Vargas trade is so shitty.
Extremely pissed right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's a smart trade for both clubs. The Angels need pitching and they want to make room for Bourjos to play more in centre field...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

bi-polar angels fans >>>>>>


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I like this trade and like JM said, it benefits both clubs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Angels have Weaver, Wilson then a bunch of question marks or young guys. They lost Haran, Grienke and Santana. Who else they got to fill the 3 spots?

Meanwhile, they already added Hamilton, Have PB to play Centre, Trout will likely move to left field. They'll be rotating Hamilton and Trumbo between RF and DH. Where does Morales even fit in? He puts up average numbers for a DH. DH's are more or less a thing of the past now anyway. How many TRUE DH's are left? Most teams use a rotation.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The rotation looks to be Weaver, Wilson, Vargas, Hanson, and Blanton/Richards/Jerome.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They could always trade for Nolasco :kobe2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've read that's a possibility, but Miami wants Trumbo and the Angels don't want to deal him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would get pissed if they traded Trumbo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck, I'd have taken Morales, but they flipped him for Vargas. Seattle is getting a nice team going.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im not mad that Morales is gone, i just think they could have gotten better pitcher for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What's wrong with Vargas? He's a quality left. Morales is barely capable of playing the field, he's not worth much...

Morales doesn't walk much, strikes out a ton. Pretty useless against lefties. Not sure what more you can expect. 270ish 20ish HRs 70ish RBIs from a DH is average at best.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Vargas is pretty terrible on the road, though. One could wonder if he was mostly a product of SafeCo.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Angel Stadium is more of a pitchers park, though. He shouldn't be that affected by it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MLB 13 The Show is having a voting contest to see who gets to be on the cover, the candidates are:

Los Angeles Dodgers: Matt Kemp
Milwaukee Brewers: Ryan Braun
Pittsburgh Pirates: Andrew McCutchen
Washington Nationals: Bryce Harper
New York Yankees: C.C. Sabathia
San Francisco Giants: Buster Posey
Detroit Tigers: Miguel Cabrera

Im pissed that TROUT wasnt on the list, Sony said that he was too much of a rookie to be consider....WTF does that even mean? Yet Harper gets on?


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

Chewing tobacco in a huge field and eating hotdogs in a dugout during breaks isn't a sport


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The THUG Before Christmas said:


> MLB 13 The Show is having a voting contest to see who gets to be on the cover, the candidates are:
> 
> Los Angeles Dodgers: Matt Kemp
> Milwaukee Brewers: Ryan Braun
> ...


That indeed makes zero sense.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

How does it not go to Cabrera though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

BRYCE


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

BIG FUCK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

New baseball practice caps :mark:








Braves cap is getting some backlash.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's because it's fucking awful lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Some are feeling its racist.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I can see that and part of what I meant by calling it awful. Aesthetically it's the worst one by far though even taking out the racial aspect.

Brewers and Rays caps are great.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow. How does something so terrible get this far that people outside of the organization are actually looking at it? Inexplicable.

Giants cap is totally the best btw just my unbiased opinion. Orioles cap is decent but something is missing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I like all the ones with the cartoon dudes. And TEAM CANADA's hat.

SanFran is essentially their normal hat. Creative much.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

No need to mess with perfection, JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I guess, I'm not saying they don't have a nice hat cause I have always liked their black and orange colours but something different is nice too. Especially if you want them to be sold...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals hat looks too dark. Dark Blue, Dark Red? Meh, not really diggin it all that much.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

JM said:


> Well I guess, I'm not saying they don't have a nice hat cause I have always liked their black and orange colours but something different is nice too. Especially if you want them to be sold...


I actually like their brown hats, as they tend to match my outfits much better than black and orange.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tigers gray one looks like shit. Orioles though, I might actually wear (if I had it).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The awesome cartoon Oriole (not being facetious i love that logo) looks better on a black hat though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah too much orange together. And yeah the Rays * one is not half bad either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

40 years ago today, my favorite baseball player of all-time passed away in a plane crash bringing humanitarian relief to earthquake victims.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Clemente was fucking legit, so sad how he died.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Edwin Jackson said his number one reason for signing with the Cubs was the inordinate amount of day games they play, thus allowing him to have dinner with his family. He insisted this was the brightest aspect he could think of concerning signing with the Cubs over anyone else.

:hb


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:lmao You know your team sucks when that's the big free agent draw...


... at least the Cubs have one :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Justin Upton back on the trading block. Whatever stop playing with my baseball emotions!!!

Obviously can't give up Profar. I'll be pissed if they do, so that's probably what happens.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Justin Upton = *MEH*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Every odd year he's awesome though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

deadspin.com/5973026/internet-commenters-should-probably-stop-trying-to-trade-for-giancarlo-stanton

Deadspin tackles the best of the fake Stanton rumors on the internets, the best clearly are the Red Sox and Yankees fans who think they can get fernandez included as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah Rangers signed Lance Berkman. I'll love this if he can play semi-regularly, ie doesn't spend all season on the DL. Switch hitter at cleanup, or just hit him vs. RHP if need be. The guy can get on base; he has a career ~.400 OBP (15%+ walk rate). While his power isn't what it used to be, Arlington could offset that. 

Kinsler
Andrus
Beltre
Berkman

Not terrible. Add JUp to that, that has some nice potential. Pipe dream lineup...

Kinsler
Andrus
Beltre/Berkman (depends on if you want to got RRLR or not)
Berkman/Beltre
Upton
Cruz

With Berkman though it does looks like Profar starts in AAA and Olt definitely does. Olt probably needs some time in AAA really. Olt + other stuff could also be dealt for Upton, but I don't expect this to happen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Berkman always talked shit about the AL and now he ends up in it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Old man has to DH. It's the nature of the beast. Plus 10 million probably made him not care that he's kinda a hypocrite.

BIG PUMA :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He probably wants to be close to the Astros. DAT NOSTALGIC. In all seriousness, that is a pretty nice line up for Rangers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, GM Daniels confirmed Kinsler will indeed be at 2B and Moreland will be at 1B. Profar will undoubtedly start the season in AAA then. No need to rush him anyway, he's like 19 or 20. Fuck it let's get Bourn and Upton.

If they did get Bourn, Kinsler could hit lower in the order and I like his speed and power there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Plz get Upton so the line up becomes a little less potent. Yes, plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What about Ricky Romero (aka Brett Lawrie)? How many rallies will he kill this season? HOW MANY JM??!?!?!

2012 Upton would suck to have. 2011 Upton would be awesome to have.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rangers need Ricky Nolasco is what they need, workhorse with great peripherals.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rangers need Ricky Nolasco is what they need, workhorse with great peripherals.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers don't really need another starter, though if they wanna sign Lohse, I wouldn't be opposed. 

Since LaRoche signed with the Nats, it looks like Morse will be traded. He should draw some interest since it wouldn't take that much to acquire him I wouldn't think.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No one was inducted into the Hall of Fame. No Bonds. No Clemens. Biggio got the most votes bet fell short.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

BRYCE to the middle of the order plz.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

No one getting voted into the Hall this year is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like McCutchen is going to be on the cover of MLB 13 The Show. Damn, no love for POSEY.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Justin Upton blocked a trade to Seattle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers aren't gonna trade for him either. Seattle was going to give up one of their stud prospect pitchers and other stuff. Too rich. I'd rather keep what pitching prospects Texas has since FA pitchers rarely come to Arlington. Unless we're talking Stanton. Things change fast when we're talking Stanton...which isn't happening either I know.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Team USA looking juicy, despite notable players turning down invites to the WBC. Braun, McCutchen, D. Wright, Tulo.... not bad. It'll be fun to watch some semi meaningful baseball this spring, instead of the MLB running through the motions with their cactus league and spring training schedules.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If I was a HoF voter, I'd hold a conference and get a consensus vote for the next year ahead of time. We're forcing these 15 through to the HoF, and that'll open it up more for future years.

Or maybe it'll just make HoF voters congress, "Yeah, we can get you the votes for Raines, but you guys have to vote for Morris", I'm loving this idea already!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Rangers aren't gonna trade for him either. Seattle was going to give up one of their stud prospect pitchers and other stuff. Too rich. I'd rather keep what pitching prospects Texas has since FA pitchers rarely come to Arlington. Unless we're talking Stanton. Things change fast when we're talking Stanton...which isn't happening either I know.


I'd disagree with you. Prospects are overrated by many (including even myself at times). While Profar/Olt are highly regarded (ik they aren't pitching prospects but I'm assuming are among Rangers top 2-4 prspects). If you have the chance to get a potential MVP guy for some prospects, you make the deal. That's what kinda brought the Tigers back to relevance. Sure, they had that stud prospect that panned out (VERLANDER) but Cabrera was traded for 6 prospects, including 2 top 10 guys that never lived up to potential (although Maybin's an alright player now). Scherzer and Jackson? Trades, although Jackson didn't have MLB experience at the time. Fister? Prospects. Sanchez? Top pitching prospect and a solid hitting prospect. Unless you have a Bryce Harper (which I think you'd agree Texas doesn't have) why wouldn't you trade for JUp? He's young, and while he's had some hot and cold years, we've seen him hit like an MVP candidate at his best and without Hamilton that could be a nice big bat in the lineup. I'd personally make the deal even if it meant Profar and Olt, since more often than not prospects don't pan out or are heavily overrated.

tl;dr Trade for a potential MVP candidate if a top prospect is all it takes. I'll take the young proven guy over the younger unproven guy every day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Upton an MVP at this point? He's had a few MEH seasons, looks like he could have weight issues too. 

You did see how I'd trade for Stanton with just about anything right? So we actually agree, but disagree on what Upton is worth.

Profar is a SHORTSTOP, and possibly a great one. Those are rare. So yeah you have to get something more proven than Justin Upton.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Stanton will have to move to the American League eventually altogether. No way with his sheer size that he'll be able to continue playing the OF on an everyday basis. As for Upton, I don't think he's a stud. A package around Olt should be obvious, but I'd hang onto Profar.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> Team USA looking juicy, despite notable players turning down invites to the WBC. Braun, McCutchen, D. Wright, Tulo.... not bad. It'll be fun to watch some semi meaningful baseball this spring, instead of the MLB running through the motions with their cactus league and spring training schedules.


Add Adam Jones to this list. Too bad Stanton said no. Needs some Trout and Harper too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Trout is above that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Have any of you seen this GIF before?











Can't make out who the pitcher is but I'm assuming it's Dickey.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

It's RA.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Catcher is legit scared of that incoming ball


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gonna miss Dickey.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol no one knows where that ball is going.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Gonna miss Dickey.


He didn't die! He's on the early favourites to win it all now!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stanton WILL play for the USA. Jones, Wright, Mauer, Stanton, BP, and Braun. Not bad. I haven't seen Cutch or Tulo confirm, but Wright, Tulo, and BP is a nice IF. Stanton, Braun, and Jones/Cutch would be a nice OF.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I just notice Rangers home opener is against Angels, Hamilton comes home!.........








































































































and hopefully destroys them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers open in Houston. Berkman homecoming. Back to back homecomings!

Rangers got Cubs in April. All this interleague will be odd.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Tulowitzki needs to take a physical before the WBC committee in order to compete. Otherwise, he has declared.

Milton Bradley is facing 13 years in prison for assault with a deadly weapon against his girlfriend. Facing multiple charges.

The NY Mets are said to be favorites to land former SF Giants closer, Brian Wilson. Wilson is drawing interest from 9 teams. NY is the favorites to land him right now.

Diamondbacks are coveting Olt. They're in talks with the Rangers for an Upton/Olt package. Holding up the deal is the other prospect(s) Texas would have to include with Olt in a package.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well that'll be an awesome infield.

D'backs are probably finding that Olt/stuff is the best they can get without Upton vetoing. I mean I have to think Texas offered Olt/stuff in past months. Not sure how I'd feel about giving up Olt and Perez. We'll see how it plays out. Daniels almost always refuses to overpay.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Rangers aren't on Upton's no-trade list, so he couldn't veto it if he wanted to.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Who's on his veto list?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seattle, Boston (oddly), Toronto, Cubs


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mariners/Cubs/Red Sox/Blue Jays

*Edit: *Yeah, lel.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Upton doesn't want to play a bench role on the Jays? Ah well!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jays are going to be the Marlins JIM. They're not doing much this season. Ricky Romero will kill too many rallies.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Blue Jays wont even make the playoffs. I'll call it here first.

EDIT: Nvm, JIM. I'm the second to call it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not even going to dignify either of you with a response. Such nonsense.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Well that'll be an awesome infield.
> 
> D'backs are probably finding that Olt/stuff is the best they can get without Upton vetoing. I mean I have to think Texas offered Olt/stuff in past months. Not sure how I'd feel about giving up Olt and Perez. We'll see how it plays out. Daniels almost always refuses to overpay.


I was bored, so I felt like doing a comparison of Upton and Miggy (pre-Tigers trade; Miggy was about the same age when his trade was made) and try to estimate if that would be an overpay for the Rangers. First off, let's look at what Cabrera did from his age 21-24 seasons (2nd through 5th years; first full season) compared to Uptons 21-24 (first 4 years where he didn't begin in minors).

Cabrera: 633 games, 20.8 WAR, .318/.405/.566, defense (while he flipped between COF and 3B) = not good
Upton: 580 games, 16.7 WAR, .285/.363/.485 defense = average with a UZR/150 at 2.0 and 16 DRS

Clearly Cabrera was the better hitter and Upton the superior defender, not that I needed to take all that time to figure it out. However I did to draw the comparison between the two. Cabrera was able to bring in two top 10 prospects from the year before they debuted (according to Baseball America). Upton wouldn't be worth _that_ much, but Profar is the only Rangers prospect in the top 10 and, from all accounts, isn't going anywhere. A deal for a combination of Olt (who's currently blocked by Beltre although could play first) and Perez + organizational depth for Upton I would claim is fair. Olt is a top 25 prospect from what I've seen and Perez has been around 40-50 range despite his struggles. Let's not forget that pitching prospects are very unpredictable and if I were the Rangers and that was all it took I would be taking that deal today. Sure, Upton has health issues, but he's shown enough where having him for the next 3 years at what he's getting would be extremely valuable. Hamilton had his own problems as well and that's who Upton would be replacing.

Also it should be noted, Cabrera only had (I believe) one year left of arbitration before he would've become a FA when he was traded, while Upton still has 38.5 million over 3 years left on his deal. That averages out to a little less than 13 million a year. Considering a WAR win is about 5 to 6 million, he'd only need 3 WAR a season to make his deal profitable (which he has done 3 of the 4 years, with the other being worth 2.5 wins). Upton's clearly shown the potential to have big years (2011 gave him a top 5 MVP finish, 2009 was another huge year) and have the talent where he could potentially gain possibly 4 or even 5 wins a year. Say he gains 4.5 wins each of the next 3 years (on average). That'd be 13.5 wins, multiply that by 5.5 million (one WAR win) and Upton would realistically be worth almost 75 million. With simple math, 75-39 = 36 million dollars profit Upton would draw.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was actually able to follow most of that. Fantasy baseball ftw.

The only thing that makes me think twice is Beltre is 34 and could fall off the cliff soon. Having Olt to replace him at 3B would be nice. Or if Beltre doesn't fall off, you let Olt mature in AAA and if he does well promote him to 1B. Beltre, Profar, Andrus, Olt would be a nice IF, if Olt's batting comes along.

But there's also Upton's potential to consider. He's got decent power and decent speed. His power would be supplemented nicely in Texas. Not that Zona isn't a hitter's park, but Arlington is most offensive ballpark I'm pretty sure. There or Coors. I mean I don't think Kinsler is actually a 30/30 guy, yet he's got two 30/30 seasons. Upton should benefit in a similar fashion, and could develop into a monster.

So yeah, I'm mixed on acquiring him at the expense of Olt.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking forward to the #RedeemTeam aka the Washington Nationals bringing home the World Series in October.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kemp and Tulo won't play due to healing injuries.

Dickey, Petitte, and VOGELSONG will all pitch though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Come on guys, if everything falls right, the Jays could finish second.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

40 days until CWS Spring Training. :avit:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nationals signed Rafael Soriano to a two year deal. Their pitching is kinda off the charts if Soriano can repeat last season's success.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow. I didn't see that one coming. Clippard, Soriano, Storen... that's deep.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Adam LaRoche
Ian Desmond
Ryan Zimmerman
Danny Espinosa
Bryce Harper
Denard Span
Jayson Werth
Michael Morse
Steve Lombardozzi
Tyler Moore
Stephen Strasburg
Jordan Zimmermann
ROSS Detwiler
Gio Gonzalez
Dan Haren
Rafael Soriano
Drew Storen
Tyler Clippard
Craig Stammen

Look at all of this talent. Just look at it. The rest of baseball might not have enough talent to box with (the baseball) God.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They could very well be good enough to lose to the Jays in the World Series.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Trout will take them all out.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So... the WS will be Giants vs Tigers again, right?

Angels, Dodgers, Blue Jays, Nats all spending too much to win a WS.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Nah, Nationals will win the National League at the very least barring a complete meltdown (like Game 5 against the Cardinals but that won't happen hopefully now that SORIANO is the closer). Too much talent.

Also, Tigers spent a ton of money last off-season so idk what you're getting at, SNOW!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jon Snow said:


> So... the WS will be Giants vs Tigers again, right?
> 
> Angels, Dodgers, Blue Jays, Nats all spending too much to win a WS.


No, you're wrong.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

GOON The Legend said:


> Nah, Nationals will win the National League at the very least barring a complete meltdown (like Game 5 against the Cardinals but that won't happen hopefully now that SORIANO is the closer). Too much talent.
> 
> Also, Tigers spent a ton of money last off-season so idk what you're getting at, SNOW!


Well, the Angels and Rangers will falter, the Yankess and Jays will falter, someone has to win it, and usually it'd the central representative, they play some good sound ball in that division.

Should I have just said the Royals and gotten GA's hopes up? :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jon Snow said:


> Well, the Angels and Rangers will falter, the Yankess and *Jays will falter*, someone has to win it, and usually it'd the central representative, they play some good sound ball in that division.
> 
> Should I have just said the Royals and gotten GA's hopes up? :side:


Don't be absurd.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

If the 2009 Yankees could win the World Series, then the Jays can this year or next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mike Morse is a Mariner. Jaso was sent to the A's, and AJ Cole, Blake Treinen, and a player TBD to the Nats. No clue who Cole and Treinen are.

There's a bit of pop in the M's lineup now. I kinda like Morse so it'll be cool to see more of him. He just needs to be cold when facing the Rangers. Go ahead and crush the Angels and A's. Too bad A's, M's, and Angels all play in pitcher's parks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn the Mariners are not plying around anymore, but those poor Astros though haha.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fun Fact: Morse got injured against the Angels. Looks like he is returning for some more.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dub when are we getting Lohse?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of nice pieces on the Mariners, though none of them blow you away. Montero, Ackley, Seager, Morales, and Morse. Decent cast of players. We'll see what Montero becomes.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Cole was the top prospect the Nationals gave away for GIO last offseason so it's good to get him back. IIRC he's ranked p. high as a pitching prospect as well so this trade worked out pretty well for the Nationals.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

GOAT ZOBRIST is on TEAM USA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

InYourFace said:


> Dub when are we getting Lohse?


I dont know man, anything can happen. Angels said they are not interested but then again they have said they weren't interested in Pujols and Hamilton. They have the money, they can easily get him.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

They drastically need him also, id feel a'lot more comfortable with Vargas the 4th and Hanson the 5th.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Sigh... Lohse. Gonna miss him in a Cardinal uniform.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Don't worry he will make a nice edition to the Angels rotation.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

RIP Earl Weaver. :sad:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RIP weaver and Musial


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

R.I.P. Stan Musial.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Terrible news, huge lost for baseball.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

TKOK said:


> RIP weaver and Musial


One of the greatest managers of our time and one of the greatest baseball players ever.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It was gonna happen sooner or later, be lets be grateful that lived most of their lives.
RIP Earl Weaver & Stan "The Man" Musial


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

TKOK said:


> RIP Musial





Notorious said:


> R.I.P. Stan Musial.





Ring General Daniels said:


> RIP Stan "The Man" Musial


Helluva run, man. RIP.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It really does come in 3's. Ron Fraser passed away yesterday as well. "The Wizard of College Baseball".


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll start worrying about the Dodgers in 46 weeks when they spend a quarter of a billion dollars or whatever they feel like on that particular day to lure Robinson Cano to switch from the East Coast Yankees to the West Coast Yankees.

Go, San Francisco!

I need to get my hands on that Buster Posey Bobblehead, haha.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh fuck off Braves.

At least we signed Slowey and Tabot to invites.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Braves traded for Upton? :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Prado is a big loss fpr the Braves. Great teammate. Can play a variety of positions. Chris Johnson to replace him it seems, not a bad guy coming along with DAT UNDERACHIEVER. Has connections to Chipper Jones as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Upton boys in Atlanta. Is Atlanta a hitter's or pitcher's park, or is is neutral? 

I'm actually glad Texas moved on. I'd rather go for GIANCARLO obviously, and Texas would have to have Olt to get a deal done.

Plus I'd rather have the infield of Olt, Profar, Andrus over Upton in the OF. BELTRE won't last forever.


Also I've only ever heard of Prado and Deldgado from the Braves, so I have no clue if the Dbacks got a good deal here.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Turner Field plays close to neutral but provides a slight advantage to pitchers over hitters.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it looked pretty neutral to me when I checked it out. Last season it produced better than Wrigley and Rogers, but that had to be an anomaly for Rogers and Wrigley (probably just the Cubs in Wrigley lol). Not a bad outfield in Atlanta is it. Upton, Upton, Heyward. 

Who else is good on the Dbacks? Goldschmidt to be traded by mid-season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Arizona has a fairly good pitching staff. Prado/Hill/Kubel/Ross/Montero are all solid hitters, along with the aforementioned Goldschmidt. They're solid top-to-bottom, but have no obvious All Stars.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Hill. He had a crazy good season last year. If he and Kubel can repeat or improve, that can still be a dangerous lineup. Prado has solid BA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So Upton goes to the Braves for a bunch of players I don't know. Hmmmmmmm Good deal for the Braves for sure.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Prado is in the last year of his contract so Atlanta is group high-fiving right now for sure.

LC are the Reds going to lead the NL in runs scored this season?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yes they are, MrMister. Great American Smallpark :mark:*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

notsureifsrs @ JM...

I'm not high on J. Up myself, but this is king's ransom for ATL. Upton and Chris Johnson, who is every bit as serviceable as Prado would be at 3B, for a high end prospect pitcher and an equal level 3B. Teheran and Delgado were supposed to be great prospects, so we'll see what happens with each of them in their respective places. Tremendous trade for ATL. Gave up peanuts for dollars.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Atlanta is already producing "Up, Up, and a Hey" shirts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

El Conquistador said:


> notsureifsrs @ JM...
> 
> I'm not high on J. Up myself, but this is king's ransom for ATL. Upton and Chris Johnson, who is every bit as serviceable as Prado would be at 3B, for a high end prospect pitcher and an equal level 3B. Teheran and Delgado were supposed to be great prospects, so we'll see what happens with each of them in their respective places. Tremendous trade for ATL. Gave up peanuts for dollars.


Am I serious that Prado is a big loss? Yes. There's entangeables to consider well beyond whatever face value assessment that you just did. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm still picking Nats for the division.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Prado being in the last year of his contract benefits Arizona as well so I'm not sure why that contributes further to Atlanta winning this trade. Acquiring expiring contracts is never a bad thing. Especially when you have good young players or players in their prime.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It benefits Atlanta because they don't have to re-sign him, or get outbid and lose him, getting nothing in return. 

Deal seems even for this season (unless Jup explodes for an MVP season). If the Dbacks can't re-sign Prado, and Upton achieves his potential, then the Braves raped. No way to know this right now though.

edit: I keep forgetting about Chris Johnson. It's advantage Braves when factoring him in methinks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im very surprised the D-Backs didn't try to get Simmons or Pastronicky also.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Great trade, means the Reno Aces(D-Backs) are winning another AAA title :hb


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

A-Rod may miss the entire season :hb


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

THE ART OF STEALING BASES, AS TOLD BY A GOD


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck watched too many Tigers videos today now I gotta realize the disappointment in waiting almost 70 days for Opening Day.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Im personally really excited to see how the Stl Cardinals do this year.

Edit: Double post, oops


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its all about HAMILTON & TROUT.
There gonna be neck and neck in the MVP voting :hb


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And they'll still come third place in the division trolololol


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Says the guy who has nobody in his division.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm sorry I can't hear you over our TWO TIME TWO TIME MVP Candidates and Best pitcher in the MLB (despite what CY voters say). Can you speak up?

And you guys get Houston, they're as inept as inept goes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Astros disrespect will not be tolerated.

Astros disrespect will not be tolerated.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Eh, the White Sox are usually competitive, KC is loaded somehow, Cleveland is coming around, and Minnesota is fading away, not the worst division (sup NL Central)

Oh wait, the Astros aren't there anymore :troll


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'm sorry I can't hear you over our TWO TIME TWO TIME MVP Candidates and Best pitcher in the MLB (despite what CY voters say). Can you speak up?
> 
> And you guys get Houston, they're as inept as inept goes.


You enjoy your awards, too bad they didn't help you win the World Series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> Eh, the White Sox are usually competitive, KC is loaded somehow, Cleveland is coming around, and Minnesota is fading away, not the worst division (sup NL Central)
> 
> Oh wait, the Astros aren't there anymore :troll


White Sox are hot and cold every other year. They'll win 85 then lose 85. Plus they didn't do anything to get better this offseason. KC better hope Shields pitches like the stud they're trying to make him out as and that others like Santana, Guthrie and Davis either positively regress or just overachieve. Cleveland has been crazy overachievers and I'd say has the least upside of the 4. Minny is trying to rebuild their pitching on the fly but their ceiling is probably 75 at most.



Ring General Daniels said:


> You enjoy your awards, too bad they didn't help you win the World Series.


You're right. It was great to see the Angels big money spending pay off in October when it needed to.

Oh wait :troll.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Guys, just chill, the Blue Jays are winning the World Series this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao Gotta make the playoffs first.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> White Sox are hot and cold every other year. They'll win 85 then lose 85. Plus they didn't do anything to get better this offseason. KC better hope Shields pitches like the stud they're trying to make him out as and that others like Santana, Guthrie and Davis either positively regress or just overachieve. Cleveland has been crazy overachievers and I'd say has the least upside of the 4. Minny is trying to rebuild their pitching on the fly but their ceiling is probably 75 at most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT? Blasphemy! We added Jeff KEPPINGER.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Catalanotto said:


> Guys, just chill, the Blue Jays are winning the World Series this year.


Listen to DA WOMAN.

JAYS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seattle Mariners will a World Series before the Jays win another one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That's just loony crazy right there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wait until they pull a blockbuster for Stanton at the deadline.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tears will flow if Seattle acquires GIANCARLO.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Tears will flow if Seattle acquires GIANCARLO.


They were after JUp before he blocked them. Wouldn't be surprised to see them go hard for him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd happily sell all of you to Thai sex traffickers for the rest of your miserable lives if it meant getting Giant-carlo Stanton in a San Francisco Giants uniform. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nellie NOOOOOOOO.

Cruz, Gio, and A-Rod have been linked to a clinic that distributed PEDs. Texas cannot even lose Nelson Cruz's bat or they're DONE. Shit, they still might done _with_ him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lolrangers


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao A-Rod*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fucking A-Rod, its just getting sad now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I just want them to ban the cunt already. A Roid is a cancer to the game

at least theyre looking to void his contract:

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...oid-alex-rodriguez-contract-according-sources

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

A part of me is a little disappointed. Looking way back I remember how exciting those Seattle teams were with a really young A-Rod at SS and JUNIOR in centre. Among the other good players they had as well (Edgar, Buhner, Johnson etc). To see where he is now and how much I've grown to detest him.

Its not even the roids completely either, lots of people do that, also a complete schmuck of a human being.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He began his douchebag descent in Texas. That's probably where he started juicing, and that contract probably got a bit to his head as well. Going to the Bronx just put him up in the stratosphere of supreme douchebaggery.

Wait if he descended into doucebagedness, how is he up in the stratosphere...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That just shows how big his head is MrMr. Descended but his head still in the stratosphere :side:

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao A-Rod*




If he wasn't still owed $114 million, I wouldn't care. I would just say ship him out & be done with it. This sucks though.

Not that he's produced in the last three seasons either but this on top of the talent the Jays got & having the Yanks hire Youkilis, my least favorite player of all-time. It's going to be an ugly season. 

As if it wasn't bad enough having to hear about his outside-the-game exploits with Madonna, Kate Hudson & Torrie Wilson.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

A-Rod might be the most unpopular person in sports, even yankee's fan don't like him.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

TKOK said:


> A-Rod might be the most unpopular person in sports, even yankee's fan don't like him.


Mark Sanchez says hi.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

JM said:


> A part of me is a little disappointed. Looking way back I remember how exciting those Seattle teams were with a really young A-Rod at SS and JUNIOR in centre. Among the other good players they had as well (Edgar, Buhner, Johnson etc). To see where he is now and how much I've grown to detest him.
> 
> Its not even the roids completely either, lots of people do that, also a complete schmuck of a human being.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


Speaking of those Mariners teams, how sad is it that Edgar isn't in the HoF just because he was career DH?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's in the juicer era man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No one in the juicer era will get in, lol smh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it's bullshit. If go under the assumption everyone juiced, then look at that era and see who is the best. Induct them and IF YOU REALLY HAVE TO, make note that players were on serious drugs.

They're just mad Hank Aaron and Willie Mays were better than Babe Ruth...actually I think those racists are dead. They're just mad that Barry Bonds ruined the HR record, which was at one time the most hallowed record in American sports.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Epididymis said:


> Mark Sanchez says hi.


Mark Sanchez? he isn't hated.....

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sanchez isn't really hated, he's a comedy act.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Yeah it's bullshit. If go under the assumption everyone juiced, then look at that era and see who is the best. Induct them and IF YOU REALLY HAVE TO, make note that players were on serious drugs.
> 
> They're just mad Hank Aaron and Willie Mays were better than Babe Ruth...actually I think those racists are dead. They're just mad that Barry Bonds ruined the HR record, which was at one time the most hallowed record in American sports.


Things would be a lot better for baseball right now if Griffey didn't get hurt and he held the HR record.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JM said:


> Things would be a lot better for baseball right now if Griffey didn't get hurt and he held the HR record.


Maybe...but the way the writers are, they would've undoubtedly accused him of juicing.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Prado and D-Backs agree on 4 year deal. Definiely think Arizona did ok in this trade now.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Idk what you guys are talking about. A-Rod helping the Yankees suck make me a fan of him :


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

His douchbaggery outweighs that I'm afraid. If I saw him I would have a hard time not punching him in the face.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm rather indifferent on him, actually. Sure he lied out of his ass about roiding up but he's no Armstrong (as far as I know).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's also a pompous prick though...

I don't care that much about roids. If I cared that much there'd be hardly any players to like.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think he's a sociopath like Armstrong either. He's just so fucking unlikeable though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Meh there's a lot of people you could complain about being douches. I don't pay much attention to the tabloids so I am quite ignorant on his personal life.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You've seen him though and heard him talk right? Whatever, it doesn't even matter if you don't dislike the guy.

Back to the Upton/Prado deal. It's good Zona signed him to 4 years. That makes the trade much more even now. Braves still win if Upton reaches his potential. That's obviously a question mark at this point however.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I've heard an interview here and there, just sounds like your typical former star that doesn't wanna think his skills are dwindling as much as they are. There's a lot worse out there. Like PIERZYNSKI. And OZZIE GUILLEN. And HAWK HARRELSON. Especially HAWK.

Wait, nvm. Just fuck the whole White Sox franchise on the whole and anyone once associated with them. Twins too. I'd say Kansas City as well but that's just been a mess. And the Indians play in Clolevland, they can't have nice things anyways.

EDIT: Nelson Cruz too. Still angry over that ALCS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not a Pierzynski fan either and I'm not a fan of Texas signing him. If he hits 30 HR (he won't) then I'll be ok with him this season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah chances of him doing that for another fluke season are slim to none. He will be in a hitters park though and he is quite tough to strike out as far as I remember. If you get half of his HR totals I'd say that is a solid deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He is a lefty and that park loves lefties, so there is that. 

His K rate was up last season, but that's expected when your HR's go up. But yeah, he doesn't K much, but he also doesn't walk much either. You can do worse at catcher for sure. Texas got nothing from C last year at all. Rangers catchers couldn't even throw anyone out either. It's a definite weakness.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Not a Pierzynski fan either and I'm not a fan of Texas signing him. If he hits 30 HR (he won't) then I'll be ok with him this season.


How can you not be a fan of Pierzynki? He challenged Cena to a cage match once.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Was not aware of this. That does change things a bit doesn't it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pierzynki had a belt and Cena asked him if he got that from the gumball machine :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Greatest White Sox of the 2000's so far. AJ PIERZYNSKI.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

TNA Alumni AJ Peirynzynkzkizkizkzi... fuck


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pablo Sandoval's heroics extend to South America...

From USA Today: 

_Three months after winning his second World Series in three years with the San Francisco Giants, the burly third baseman earned a title in front of his home fans Wednesday by powering the Navegantes del Magallanes to an 11-9 win over the Cardenales de Lara in the decisive Game 7 of the Venezuelan winter league final._

Full article here: http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...orld-series-venezuelan-winter-league/1880847/

Sandoval speaks of his personal "triple crown" being able to compete in and win the World Baseball Classic this March.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Braun is on the list


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't like Texas having Lance Berkman, AJ Pierzynski and Ron Washington on the same team. Some weird things are going to happen this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Braun is on the list


*After the fiasco last year this doesn't surprise me in the slightest. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys, Braun just paid him a consulting fee.:side:

Jesus Montero is on the list too. LOL if he's on PED you certainly can't tell. Or perhaps he's so bad, he needs them to be a mediocre hitter. You'd think if a guy could walk on water or turn water to wine that he could hit a curveball.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why do you get involved with something like that, you know something that's gonna leave a paper trail, and give your real name? Fuck just sign it as BO DALLAS or something *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RON MEXICO

BO DALOLOLOLAS

Yeah I don't get it either, but then I'm not a professional athlete.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Todd Helton was arrested for DUI.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao RON MEXICO! :lmao

I'd draft him. :side:*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Guys, Braun just paid him a consulting fee.:side:
> 
> Jesus Montero is on the list too. LOL if he's on PED you certainly can't tell. Or perhaps he's so bad, he needs them to be a mediocre hitter. You'd think if a guy could walk on water or turn water to wine that he could hit a curveball.


Why so harsh? He just played his first full season in the majors and is only 23 years old. Give it time, dude.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I think Montero will be a pretty serviceable ball player. I don't think he'll live up to the top prospect hype, but nonetheless, still a perennial 20-25 HR's a year, .260 AVG guy. He'll have a role for somebody in this league, unless he is implicated (haven't read the story).


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've heard Jesus Montero has a brother also named Jesus Montero in the Cardinals farm system. So maybe its the other Montero.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Why so harsh? He just played his first full season in the majors and is only 23 years old. Give it time, dude.


lol it was a just a Jesus Christ joke more than a Montero joke. At any rate it was all just in JEST.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

just jestin jesus

goat baseball player name


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I marked for the Ron Mexico reference btw.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ESPN's Keith Law has the list of the 100 Top Prospects out now...

GIANTS have two right-handed starting pitching prospects in that Top 100: Kyle Crick at #76 and Clayton Blackburn at #79.

Oh hell yeah.

Chris Stratton is pretty damned good down on the farm, too.

Joe Panik and Gary Brown are our two best position player prospects, and Heath Hembree has the velocity if he can fully develop the control to be a quality Major League set-up man or possibly future closer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PROFAR DAT #1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah who cares about anyone after PROFAR. Ok, OLT, but seriously everyone else is pretty much garbage.

Mariners extend mighty King Felix with a 7 year $175 million contract. Guy is getting PAID.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck. Goodbye, David Price. NO WAY the Rays can afford to pay him around $200 Million.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*175 million dollar contract? Wow.... this is getting out of hand.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baseball contracts have been out of hand for awhile now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

175 mil wow. There is speculation that clayton kershaw will get a 200mil contract too. Fucking hell that is a shitload of money


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think Baseball deserves the money, since it is the hardest sport out there, but DAMN did Felix get payed & Holy shit if Kershaw gets that deal.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Preposterous. This is why Seattle can't have nice things.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Dodgers potentially spending even more money...it will all work out right? Right?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

As an Angels fan I'm praying it won't work out, last thing i need is a Dodgers World Series title.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ring General Daniels said:


> As an Angels fan I'm praying it won't work out, last thing i need is a Dodgers World Series title.


Amen


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

El Conquistador said:


> Preposterous. This is why Seattle can't have nice things.


Why you say that? It has him signed through his age 33 season which isn't too bad. He'll be top 3 for at least another 3-4 years (barring injury) at worst.

I guess that sets the bar for Verlander now. Not for a total contract, but $/year basis.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

My thoughts on the King Felix deal?

Grant Brisbee over at McCovey Chronicles speaks for me:

"Mariners, Felix Hernandez reach reported deal that blows Matt Cain's extension away...

I blame the Dodgers. You should too. 

Last year at this time, this was Matt Cain Chronicles. Matt Cain this, Matt Cain that. Will Matt Cain be a Dodger? Matt Cain will probably be a Dodger. We're going to lose 85 games because we didn't re-sign Carlos Beltran, and then Matt Cain is going to leave for the Dodgers after the season. Oh, no. No no no no no no.

At least, that's what I was secretly thinking. The Giants hadn't come that close to a popular player leaving through free agency since Barry Bonds, and even then, everyone knew he was coming back. But Matt Cain signed a deal for a lot of money. Enough money to make a fan nervous in the middle of all the elation and relief.

Lookie here, though:

_Seattle Mariners ace Felix Hernandez has agreed to a seven-year, $175 million contract that should be finalized before spring training, making him the highest-paid pitcher in baseball history, a person familiar with the contract details told USA TODAY Sports._

There are differences between Felix Hernandez and Matt Cain. The first is that Cain was 27 when he signed his extension, Felix will be … a few days short of 27 when this season starts. Hernandez has been worth 31.5 wins over his eight seasons, with a 127 ERA+, 1,620 innings pitched, a perfect game, and an impeccable record of health, whereas Cain has been worth 29.2 wins over his eight seasons, with a 124 ERA+, a perfect game, and an impeccable record of health over his 1,536 innings pitched.

Okay, they're pretty freaking similar.

Last year, Cain agreed to a five year, $112.5 million extension that started after the 2012 season, with a team option for the sixth year. This is what I wrote at the time:

_So now with the fears banished, we can step back and look at the contract somewhat objectively. It's six years. That's not too bad, considering. It's certainly not a hometown discount. I think the seven-year deal for pitchers is mostly dead. Sort of think that Barry Zito killed it. He just keeps proving his value over and over and over._ 

And from just this offseason:

_I could see Cain having signed for six years, $160 million on the open market. Heck, I can see him signing for seven years, $190 million. Not because he's so much better than Greinke, but because the Dodgers would have been willing to pay whatever it took. They would have been like a seven-year-old saying "Infinity plus one! Infinity plus a million!" The chance to weaken a blood rival, both on the field and in the public-relations arena, would have been a once-in-a-decade chance, and it would have happened to come up when the new Dodgers owners were willing and eager to make a point._

When I wrote that, I wondered if I was being too hyperbolic, if the Dodgers really would have spent that much. After all, no right-hander had ever come close to those numbers. And now, with the billion-dollar Dodgers scaring the lemons off every single team when it comes to their young franchise players, a team like the Mariners is willing to blow past what Matt Cain got just a year ago.

Which is all to say, the Giants locked up their young pitchers at exactly the right time. A couple of weeks after the Giants locked up Cain, they really locked up Madison Bumgarner. And the the Dodgers sale went through. Then they literally flew Zack Greinke to the moon in a space shuttle for contract talks, just to show they could. Literally. Everything went kind of goofy after that.

The result is a Felix Hernandez contract that's two years longer and $63 million more than a Matt Cain contract. That's kind of a big deal.

We'll see what these contracts look like in 2015, so it's not time to suggest the Giants have the greatest contract in the history of professional contracts. But it's almost certain the Giants saved tens of millions of dollars by not letting Cain get to free agency this offseason, and considering what Hernandez got, they could have saved scores of millions.

Also, Matt Cain."


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

JON RAUCH and CHONE FIGGINS? :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> JON RAUCH and CHONE FIGGINS? :mark:


-2.4 WAR over the past two seasons, and a speed guy who’ll be 35! Awesome, Marlins!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL PADRES


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think the Giants will repeat. I'm thinking Nationals win it or Dodgers.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I really like how the Diamondbacks rounded out their roster. Good depth top to bottom, pitching and field. Kennedy, Miley, McCarthy, Skaggs, Cahill, Corbin, D. Hudson, Randall Delgado... fuark.

Still would have loved to see Eaton up on the big league roster. Maybe that will happen someday, though it doesn't look imminent anymore with the signing of Ross.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Trading Bauer just seems like a bad misstep, though. We'll see in due time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

lil_dro said:


> I don't think the Giants will repeat. I'm thinking Nationals win it or *Dodgers*.


Eww. Fuck that. 

The odds of repeating, in truth, are always fairly remote. But not impossible.

One thing's for sure, if we aren't going to make it, I hope one of our fallback priorities is to, if nothing else, block the Dodgers from making it. They can't be allowed to even sniff a World Championship. And it's only good for baseball. Don't want people thinking you can buy the World Series. 



El Conquistador said:


> I really like how the Diamondbacks rounded out their roster. Good depth top to bottom, pitching and field. Kennedy, Miley, McCarthy, Skaggs, Cahill, Corbin, D. Hudson, Randall Delgado... fuark.
> 
> Still would have loved to see Eaton up on the big league roster. Maybe that will happen someday, though it doesn't look imminent anymore with the signing of Ross.





WWF said:


> Trading Bauer just seems like a bad misstep, though. We'll see in due time.


I'm actually in mild disagreement with both of you. I think many of the Diamondbacks' moves this offseason were almost downright inexplicable. I'll never know why Towers hates Justin Upton, but at least they did get Prado out of the deal. Apparently, Towers and his cadre want all of the "gritty infielders" there are, most of whom (Cliff Pennington from Oakland, Didi Gregorious from Cleveland, for starters) have very weak bats. 

Having said that, I don't think Bauer is going to end up as anything significant. He's a Tim Lincecum wannabe who puts together a very complex motion but has next to no velocity. He'll never, ever, be the pitcher Lincecum was from 2008-2011 if he can't establish a fastball that dominates and makes everything else work. My big beef with the trade for the D-Bags is that they got very, very little in return. And even with Justin Upton, Towers and co. fucked up the market by always waving him around and belittling him (if you read between any lines at all) to anyone who would listen. They could have theoretically made out like bandits, and instead they made very modest-at-best improvements.

That _is_ a thoroughly decent, solid starting rotation, though. Giants have had loads of trouble with several of those guys in the past. 

Anyway... Off to GIANTS FanFest! Whoohoo!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mets are building up a nice minor league system...if this was 1999. Let's go LATROY HAWKINS, MARLON BYRD, BRANDON LYON & COREY PATTERSON~!

Dunno how I feel about the Red Sox this year. I can't stand Victorino, Napoli seems really banged up, god knows how Dempster does, etc.

As for the D-Backs who I mildly follow, I kinda like the changes they made. Big fan of Prado and I like them wrapping up Hill. I like Goldy and Montero quite a bit too and Brandon McCarthy is one of my favorite personalities in baseball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Eaton could play this year Flex. They don't really have much in the OF beyond Kubel and Ross. They may use Para's versatility as the 4th OFer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I think Hill's contract extension was a terrible decision, personally.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> I think Hill's contract extension was a terrible decision, personally.


Think he'll drop off again like he did before or something else?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They gave $35 Million to a 2nd baseman who had a career year at age 30. He'll almost assuredly become a below average defender by the time this extension is over (he'll be 34), and he's just been a wildly inconsistent hitter throughout his entire career. Maybe he can continue his success in Arizona, but it's just not something I'd bet on, and surely not worth a $35 Million bet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He had a 30 and 100 year on the Jays...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

WWF said:


> Trading Bauer just seems like a bad misstep, though. We'll see in due time.


Bauer is overhyped. He'll get a shot in Cleveland, so you're right - we'll see if he flourishes or not. He had absolutely no command of any of his pitches in the MLB. That's not a good sign. 



DesolationRow said:


> Eww. Fuck that.
> 
> The odds of repeating, in truth, are always fairly remote. But not impossible.
> 
> ...


I'm in disagreement with you. They did well. You're not getting the Justin Upton MVP, you're getting a guy who is widely regarded as overweight and not fully committed. Anytime you can get rid of a guy who has become cancerous to a ball club, you do it. Still need a SS, but Prado is an upgrade to Johnson. Montero, Goldschmidt, Kubel, Prado, Hill, Para... not a bad nucleus.

Skaggs and Delgado are the two guys that they're building their rotation around. Not like they need them this year, either. Lots of depth, despite Kennedy having a down year and Cahill being injury plagued.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> He had a 30 and 100 year on the Jays...


...And then he fell off of a cliff.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Indeed, just saying it's not really a career year when he's had a year much better than the one he just had. I'm not expecting he'll get quite as good of numbers as last year but 285 w/ 20-25 and 75-85 is realistic I'd say.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TIMMEH

I haven't been keeping up on baseball but now since the football season is over i geuss i probably will pay closer attention, glad that the giants could get Romo under contract. Have they even tried to get a deal done with Wilson.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

51 days until Opening Day. 

NATIONALS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FanFest was *aaaaawwwwsssssooooommmmmmeeeeee*!!!!!!!!

As soon as I neared AT&T Park, I felt this impulse to buy things like I never do. Outside, some guy hawking a team photo from San Francisco City Hall at the end of the civic event in 2012. "Buy your own photo, right here--" Me: "Shut up and take my money!" Buster Posey bobblehead for charity? Sure. Buy ridiculously priced tickets for the entire early May weekend series vs. the Dodgers? Oh hell yeah. Gimme those tickets to the pair of A's games at the end of May. I'll see the Phillies. I'll see the Dodgers in July again. Yadda, yadda. So much fun.

Nice to see guys like Ryan Vogelsong and Pablo Sandoval, Javier Lopez and Jeremy Affeldt, Tim Lincecum and Buster Posey. Great time. Very cool to walk around on AT&T Park, too.



El Conquistador said:


> I'm in disagreement with you. They did well. You're not getting the Justin Upton MVP, you're getting a guy who is widely regarded as overweight and not fully committed. Anytime you can get rid of a guy who has become cancerous to a ball club, you do it.


I don't know if I buy that he's at all cancerous to the ball club at all, really. But let's say that he is. Obviously some word is going to spread in every sport about how teams view their players. But Towers really muffed it with Upton. Upton's been worth 16.7 WAR in 580 games. He had a down year in 2012, but he's 25 years old and, so long as he shows any interest in self-improvement and conditioning, is set to hit his prime _right now_ in these next four or five seasons. You ask for a king's ransom for that from another team, and I think Towers failed to do that. By dangling Upton on so many occasions and telegraphing just how poorly he and the club apparently thought of him, he continuously damaged his trading market and murdered a sizable chunk of his value. Duplicity and discretion are important characteristics in this game. Look at how Jon Daniels worked it in Texas back when he was wheeling and dealing to create a contender about five years ago, for but one example. The much-lauded "DVD trio" member Edinson Volquez was a pitcher whose worth and value was hyped by Texas, and they made it clear just how much they thought of him. Then here comes poor old Wayne Krivsky in Cincinnati and he trades Josh Hamilton to Texas for him. Daniels completely punked Atlanta with the Teixeira trade the year before at the deadline, too; between the 2007 draft, Latin American international signings and key trades like that one, the Rangers jumped to the #4 system in Baseball America 2008 organization rankings, which was the biggest the jump ever since Baseball America started ranking Major League farm systems.

I'm not saying that Upton in the 2012-2013 offseason market could net quite such a remarkable haul, but it could have been significantly better than it was for Arizona. 



TKOK said:


> TIMMEH
> 
> I haven't been keeping up on baseball but now since the football season is over i geuss i probably will pay closer attention, glad that the giants could get Romo under contract. Have they even tried to get a deal done with Wilson.


Just saw him in the flesh at GIANTS FanFest! He looks sort of strange now. Of course, he actually looked that way with the short hair when he was first called up in 2006. Good news is that he's gained about 10-15 pounds according to most reports, and he kind of looks it, so that is good.

As for Wilson, it's a bit... complicated. The Giants wisely non-tendered him at the end of November, seeing as how they would otherwise have to give him another $8.5 million contract for 2013 when he's probably not going to pitch at all in any games until mid-July if he's lucky, and he may never be anything close to being the pitcher he was after TJ surgery multiplied by two. Ever since then, Wilson's precious feelings got hurt and he was quite chilly toward Sabean attempting to sign him to a very modest one-year deal with a load of incentives so he could reestablish his worth and remain a useful Giant (since he does mean a lot to the team in terms of marketing and publicity, and consequently the team's fans). At this point, Bochy says the door is still open, and maybe in the end Wilson will sign some deal for a year or two at a very modest price because of his post-second TJ surgery. But Wilson fielded a bunch of minor offers from several clubs, and pitched a bullpen session for the extremely curious New York Mets back about a month ago. Unfortunately for Wilson, though, the Mets scouts and officials were all "lol no" in reaction to the session, and Wilson's value has hit almost rock bottom in the last few weeks as a result. I doubt anyone is looking into him at this point. 

This story covers it well... And I love how Sabean, when asked about Theriot, says, "We've lost contact," like he's an alien being in outer space or some adventerur out on some odyssey in a South American jungle or something... http://www.mercurynews.com/giants/ci_22550573/san-francisco-giants-havent-ruled-out-reliever-brian


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

New York Yankees making an exception out of Robinson Cano... Already discussing an extension.

Good. Keep him off the open market. Keep him out of the Dodgers' hands.

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...nkees-already-talking-extension-robinson-cano


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ordering tickets for either Sox/D-Backs in August or Sox/Rockies in June, Sox/Angels in June or Sox/Jays in June. Possibly a combination. Also trying to get to at least 1 Mets game and best case scenario ASG/HR Derby. Might even try hitting a Nats game some weekend too.

Honestly going to the derby in '02 was the best baseball experience I've ever had.

CANT WAIT FOR BASEBALL


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm still pissed the D-backs traded Justin Upton to the Braves, but I'm genuinely curious in finding out how they do this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesoRow, I like your assessment of Bauer. He's puts WAY too much effort into his pitching. I'm not saying hard work is bad, I'm saying his pre-game warmup is insane and his wind up is ridiculous. To me, a pitcher needs to be as efficient as possible. His stuff was all over the place when I saw him pitch, and he got hammered quite a few times; I have to wonder is he gassed before he even throws his first pitch of the game as well. It was a disaster. I was surprised at his lack of velocity too. If he's a soft tossing control guy then lolol he has a ton of work to do. Fortunately, he's really young and it looks like he'd have some killer off speed stuff once he reigns it in.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

His fastball velocity (in only 16 MLB innings) was 92.2. That was near King Felix, Sabathia, Shields, and Greinke territory. That isn't bad. His FB usage was 52.3%, near Hellickson, Lincecum, and Greinke. Good/great K pitchers such as Darvish, Cain, Volquez, and Hamels used their fastball less. Bauer is known to have a great repitoire of pitches. Basing most of your judgment off of 16 innings would be falling victim to small sample size. Verlander looked pedestrian at best in his almost 12 innings during his cup of coffee in 05 and went on to be ROY the next season. Lincecum has had great success with his windup and was mainly cursed by an astonishing increase in HR rate (which I would attest to as being a statistical oddity). Bauer doesn't need to blow you by with a 98 mph fastball when he's got a wide variety of pitches he can use to get you out. I'll wait more than 16 innings before I cast my judgment on him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, I wouldn't use the sixteen innings in MLB against him, either. It would be wrong to do that. And I'm also sure that part of the reason his velocity sometimes appears underwhelming is because he's employing a very-decent two-seamer fastball rather than the four-seamer, which he seems to have a bit less control over. And it's almost certain he'll be a perfectly all right No. 3 pitcher in MLB when it's all said and done; he definitely has a high floor. 

The key problem for him in my view is that while his fastballs do feature late movement, they're nothing most Major League hitters aren't accustomed to. He'll probably end up looking splendid over the course of his first trip or two around the League once he comes back up in Cleveland, but experienced hitters will begin to sit on the two-seamer and ignore just about everything else if he doesn't vary it up more. 

Again, he has a very high floor, but I don't believe in the ceiling proposed by many. Moreover, Bauer's college pitching was so lauded at UCLA by his coaches, he was allowed to throw more than 125 pitches ten times by the time he turned 20. (Lincecum threw just about as many innings as Bauer did five years earlier, but his pitch count within games was monitored closely.) It's obvious that he's strong and his unorthodox workout routine, pre-game rituals and windup all work for him now, but I personally wouldn't want him to be a centerpiece of my struggling team's future considering his smallish frame of 6'1" and 180-185 lbs. coupled to all of the aforementioned matters. 

But, it's always possible he'll become a new Lincecum or Verlander; I just don't think so, but again projecting prospects is generally an inexact science.

Changing the subject a bit, it looks like King Felix's contract isn't going through because of some elbow trouble the Mariners have discovered... Sad to hear about this.

Ruh-roh:

Hardball Talk ‏@HardballTalk
Elbow issue could derail that Felix Hernandez extension http://dlvr.it/2wnBGn #mlb #hbt


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well you can clearly see that he can make the ball move a lot, he just can't miss bats right now when he does get it in the zone. Pretty sure his failures were mostly due to walks. Walking the bases loaded or any other jam due to walks obviously is bad. I did say he's really young, so he's not a lost cause by any stretch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From Buster Olney:

_As the Seattle Mariners have been in discussions with Felix Hernandez about a record-setting extension, concern has developed over the condition of his pitching elbow, a source says.

The elbow issue is perceived by at least one of the parties in the deal as being a possible impediment to the completion of the new contract.

"It's an issue," said one source._

Bob Nightengale:

Felix Hernandez knows elbow became "issue'' after his physical, but both sides say still hoping to complete $175 million deal #mariners


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Greg Johns‏@GregJohnsMLB

Zduriencik says Felix Hernandez has been throwing on schedule and will have new physical with #Mariners tomorrow. http://gregjohns.mlblogs.com


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Please no.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PITCHERS AND CATCHERS REPORT TO TRAINING CAMPS TODAY :mark: #gloriousbaseballisback


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HIGH FIVES ALL AROUND.

LOLA'S. LOLASTROS. LOLMARINERS. LOLANGELS.

PROFAR:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Nats vs. Tigers. I'll save you guys suspense.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad to see you've already conceded the division Flex. It'll save me some breath.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah Rays v Pirates obviously.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it'll be the Cubbies time to shine. It's been 105 years in the making. Amirit? :lelbron


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BLUE JAYS.

#Realtalk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DODGERS :mark:

RED SOX might win 70 games. Maybe.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GIANTS!

(Fuck the Dodgers.)

Instead of predicting the World Series, I'll predict the LCS match-ups:

Toronto Blue Jays vs. New York Yankees

Washington Nationals vs. San Francisco Giants

Ah, hell, it'll be the GIANTS in the WS, we all know it. Buster Posey is going to win _allll_ the World Series. :mark:

Haha.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*RAYS*
Think I'm alone on this one


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm amazed that Bourn, one of the best CFs in baseball, remains unsigned.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WWF said:


> I'm amazed that Bourn, one of the best CFs in baseball, remains unsigned.


His game is almost 100% speed, though, and he's now 30 years old with eight seasons of MLB service time under his belt. Every team in baseball is afraid of signing him to a long-term deal, which is what he and his ruthless agent Scott Boras have been demanding all offseason. Every team with CF issues went elsewhere, some for different reasons, but others plainly because Bourn was asking for too much money and too many years.

He's an astonishing base-stealer and can be a real pest when he's on base or because of his excellent defense in the outfield, but he strikes out a lot and many fairly reliable projections indicate that he's probably ready to begin declining almost any minute now.

It's interesting that the New York Mets are at least looking at him closely and reportedly recently offered three years, but even there they're concerned about losing a draft pick (another strike against him in all of these negotiations).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's the draft pick that is keeping him from signing. That and Scott Boras.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Just to torture *WWF*... From almost five years ago, a few weeks before the MLB 2008 Draft, and it was an extremely common prognostication among MLB analysts and observers:



"Crystal ball: Projecting the first 10 picks

By Jonathan Mayo / MLB.com | 05/14/08 10:00 AM ET

The conversation usually goes something like this:

Me: I'm working on my first projection of the first 10 picks.
Scout X: (Laughter). Good luck with that.

Yet here we are, once again in mid-May trying, somewhat foolishly, to piece together our first projection of the spring. It's only the top 10 picks and it will be updated several times before the First-Year Player Draft commences on June 5, yet there is this strong desire to nail it down right now. And that, of course, is nearly impossible.

In reality, the biggest hope is to get most of the names right. The order will come later. It's like that game Mastermind. First, you make sure you have the right colors, then you put them in the correct sequence. If people can look back at this first crack at projecting the top of the first round and see that most of the names actually did go in the top 10 of the actual draft, I'll pat myself on the back. Without further ado, here goes nothing.

1. Tampa Bay Rays: Buster Posey, C, Florida State

It appears the Rays have narrowed it to five names for the top pick (there's no David Price this year): Posey, the FSU backstop who's had a tremendous year with the bat to move himself into consideration; Georgia high school shortstop Tim Beckham, who's got tools galore and can stay at short; Pedro Alvarez, the Vanderbilt third baseman who's among the most polished hitters in the Draft; Brian Matusz, the lefty ace for the University of San Diego; and Southern California high school catcher Kyle Skipworth.

I believe Skipworth is on the outside looking in and I keep coming back to thinking (based on no real inside information) that it'll be between Posey and Beckham. This week, I'll go with what's been the hottest rumor as the Rays get a good hitter who can catch."

Further on down:

"5. San Francisco Giants: Tim Beckham, SS, Griffin HS, Griffin, Ga.

_The Giants would probably love for Posey to be around, but that seems highly unlikely at this point_." [emphasis added by me]

Bwahahahahahaha....

But, at least you probably just raped Kansas City's GM Dayton Moore this offseason. You guys excel at ripping off other teams via trades.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How's Tim Beckham doing these days? Since he was a high shcooler he's gotta still be really young, like 22-23 young.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

FUCK OFF

Jose Fucking Molina...

Man, what could've been.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Longoria, Posey, Jennings, Zobrist, Myers. OH AND LONEY.

NOT BAD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I really wish St. Pete would just FUCK OFF and let the Rays actually move to TAMPA.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Francona is pushing for Shapiro to sign Lohse and Bourn to go along with Swisher. Doubt that happens due to attendance issues in Cleveland, but we'll see how that transpires.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WWF said:


> FUCK OFF
> 
> Jose Fucking Molina...
> 
> Man, what could've been.


:troll


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see Up, Up, and a Hey in action this season. I'll have to make my way to Turner Field some time this summer.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Michael Bourn finally signs, and indeed, it's with the Cleveland Indians:

Jeff Sullivan ‏@LookoutLanding
RT @JonHeymanCBS: Bourn gets $48M for 4 yrs plus vesting option that could make it $60M for 5. #tribe


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like the Cubs and Mets were the other two teams bidding against the Indians to lure Bourn in.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep. Sounds like the deal with the Cubs almost happened, but in the end the Indians offered the best deal for Bourn and Boras.

And, thus, Scott Boras wins again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yessir. I think it's a lofty overpay from the Cleveland organization (don't think Bourn is worth remotely close to that deal), but I suppose it sets a good tone for future free agents, as well as sending an encouraging message to what is left of their fan base. Swisher, Bourn, Bauer, Stubbs and Mark Reynolds is a rather notable offseason for Cleveland, even though none of those guys are regarded as top graded talent.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What do you know, the one day I mentioned him still being unsigned, he signs!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF mention something about Giancarlo being traded to Texas tomorrow, in one month or sometime in the near future please.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck no, man. That's the last thing I want.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

El Conquistador said:


> Yessir. I think it's a lofty overpay from the Cleveland organization (don't think Bourn is worth remotely close to that deal), but I suppose it sets a good tone for future free agents, as well as sending an encouraging message to what is left of their fan base. Swisher, Bourn, Bauer, Stubbs and Mark Reynolds is a rather notable offseason for Cleveland, even though none of those guys are regarded as top graded talent.


Agreed on all fronts.

I guess Cleveland's going to try to give the Tigers a run for their money right now. Francona already gives the organization a managerial facelift if nothing else (and he is a solid manager). The AL Central _is_ the weakest division in baseball, and the Indians were a few games over .500 at the All-Star break; it was in the second half where they really fell apart.

Eh, we'll see. That whole division seems so warty, though, so perhaps now is the time to at least attempt a strike.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mets were offering Bourn the same amount, but refused to sign him for the 11th overall draft pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Reyes
Cabrera
Bautista
Encarnacion
Lawrie
Lind
Arencebia
Rasmus
Bonifacio

*Thole
*Izturis
*Davis
*DeRosa

Dickey
Johnson
Morrow
Buehrle
Romero

*Crawford/Jenkins/Delibar/Jeffress/Rogers/Lincoln/Loup/Jenkins
*Perez
*Cecil
*Happ
*Oliver
*Janssen
*Santos

OMG GET'S ME EVERYTIME :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Might be missing Melky for a bit. We shall see.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He already served a suspension for whatever offense that report makes reference to.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Comcast Sportsnet is showing GIANTS highlights from 2012, including four different episodes of "Inside the Clubhouse": "Inside the Clubhouse--'Orange October': NLDS"; "Inside the Clubhouse--'Orange October': NLCS"; "Inside the Clubhouse--'Orange October': World Series"; and finally, "Inside the Clubhouse--'The Giants' Best of 2012" which covers highlights from the entire year (the "NLDS" episode covers a lot of Spring Training, too). 

Watching some of it, can't help but just say I love this moment and it really makes me like Justin Verlander quite a bit...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL TOWERS, LOL D-BACKS*

"@nickpiecoro: Towers said the #Dbacks didn’t do a physical exam of Gregorius before finalizing the deal to acquire him."

"Nick Piecoro ‏@nickpiecoro
#Dbacks GM Kevin Towers said shortstop Didi Gregorius has a slight strain of UCL in his right elbow in an area that doesn’t require surgery."

UCL strain, no way he'll be ready for Opening Day.

God, Towers is such an abysmal General Manager. I don't even rate Bauer that highly, but my God, he was just _sooooo_ anxious to get rid of him.

I'm genuinely sorry this kid has an injury; you don't want to see anyone hurt.

But, my goodness, to not even do due diligence with your newly-acquired player...

This fits right in line with the decisions Towers has made in the last year or so now. Sheer incompetence.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

"Geoff Baker ‏@gbakermariners
Felix Hernandez deal is done. Press conference in Seattle tomorrow at 2 p.m. PT"


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a lot of money for a pitcher. I'll be right back, gotta go work on my pitching skills so I can get just a quarter of that money.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nats seem to be contemplating signing Lohse. I reckon if Gio gets suspended, they could use him. Even if he doesn't, it's just another arm to add to that crazy pitching staff.

Detwiler back to the bullpen? Who knows. Nats might not even sign him. They have to give up another pick to do it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Should've joined MLB Networks reality show where they try to teach former QBs how to throw a knuckleball and try to help get them a ST invite.

I know FLUTIE was on there and he's older than Wakefield (the instructor) but I'm pretty sure they were all former QBs.

And idk wtf Clevelands doing. Their pitching is still piss poor and they better hope Bourn doesn't start trending downward right away even though he's on the wrong side of 30. Swisher is meh. He'll be a slight improvement over Choo but not enough to make them a playoff contender I'd say. KC honestly sill might be a better pick than them.

EDIT: Stras/Zimm/Gio/Lohse/Haren? Woah.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hamilton showed up leaner to training camp today, says he is feeling great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He knows his power is gonna sapped in Angels Stadium, so we'll probably see high BA Hamilton this season. I mean he'll still hit around 30 HR most likely, but if he also hits around .300, give me that over him trying to go yard with every swing.

Oh my god, I'm talking as if he's still a Ranger. This might be baseball blasphemy, but I actually will be pulling for Hamilton if the Rangers tank. I just can't hate the guy even if he is a Jesus freak.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> Mets were offering Bourn the same amount, but refused to sign him for the 11th overall draft pick.


And the 5th year vesting option that CLE gave him.

Still don't know why they were pursuing him so hard. He's not a game changer and they aren't gonna do anything this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'm kinda with PP that the Royals are more likely to attempt a run at the Tigers before the Indians will. Just don't think Cleveland did much at all to improve. I mean they made moves, but those moves are kinda meh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kansas City got ELLIOT JOHNSON, so now they're WS favorites.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cardinals didn't improve through FA but I don't think they needed too. They got a load of prospects who might be ready sometime this year. Taveras, Wong, Martinez.. all good prospects. Plus we got young pitchers in Kelly, Miller and Rosenthal who could become something this year as well. Cardinals have a bright future and this year just might be a transitional year and that still may result in 80 wins.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's the key problem for the Indians, which makes all of these splashy moves look more like superficial window-dressing than actual arduous organizational rebuilding:

2012 ERAs of Ubaldo, Masterson and Bauer*: 5.40, 4.93, and 6.06.

And that's the _good_ part of their rotation.

They have no starting pitching, like at all. Even if Bauer were to develop into an above-average MLB starter, that is still only one guy who's remotely _good_ in your rotation.

*Granted, as was discussed in this thread in the last few days, Bauer's ERA is based on only 16 or so innings in the Majors. But it's still not comforting in relation to the general discussion of Cleveland's pitching situation.

Then there's the point that Michael Bourn is probably going to begin declining in the next two or three seasons quite significantly (the K-rate is sort of a foreshadowing in terms of the hitting side of his game), and the move probably shuffles their outfield to the point that it forces Nick Swisher to 1B, where his value is lowered a bit, and this whole offseason seems kind of like smoke and mirrors with the silver lining that they're in a weak division.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals didn't improve through FA but I don't think they needed too. They got a load of prospects who might be ready sometime this year. Taveras, Wong, Martinez.. all good prospects. Plus we got young pitchers in Kelly, Miller and Rosenthal who could become something this year as well. Cardinals have a bright future and this year just might be a transitional year and that still may result in 80 wins.


What is up with Carpenter? Last I heard is he might not even play.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

DubC said:


> What is up with Carpenter? Last I heard is he might not even play.


Yeah, he re-injured himself and Mozeliak said that he wasn't gonna play this year and most likely retire... but Carp said he isn't ruling out a comeback. He shouldn't have come back last year. He didn't pitch all that well and he just put himself at risk.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WORLD SERIES CHAMPION SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS SPRING TRAINING :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
















(Just imagine that being, um, Buster Posey standing in the Arizona desert or something)

***

Andrew Baggarly ‏@CSNBaggs

With no Wilson and Romo down to chin fuzz, Chad Gaudin is the most impressively hirsute Giant. Beard reminiscent of Jim “The Anvil” Neidhart

Alex Pavlovic ‏@AlexPavlovic

Lincecum’s catcher for first spring bullpen: Buster Posey.

Henry Schulman ‏@hankschulman

Lincecum throwing to Posey in first bullpen. He said one goal this spring was connecting more with Posey #sfgiants.

*** 

They went to couples therapy this offseason! 

Whoohoo...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL DODGERS

"Ryu is way behind his teammates on the jog. Huffing and puffing. #bestshapeofmylife

http://twitter.com/#!/dylanohernandez/status/301737825232121857"

Stupid fat toad!

So sick and tired of ESPN covering the Dodgers like they're the defending World Champions because they spent gazillions in the last six months. YOU'RE EVERYTHING WRONG WITH SPORTS, ESPN!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Do they even cover baseball? I rarely see it. And I'm not counting Ulney, Kurkjian, Kruk, etc, ie Baseball Tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ESPN shouldn't be taken seriously. Thought this was fact.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sportscenter and First Take shouldn't be. Some of the sports specific shows are pretty good. NFL Live and Baseball Tonight. Mike and Mike is really good.

But yeah 20 of the 24 hours is garbage.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Only good thing about ESPN is E60 and Outside The Lines.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I fucking LOVE BBTN and Mike & Mike. Outside the Lines & E: 60 are very good, as well. Not a fan of NFL Live or NBA Tonight. PTI and Around The Horn are solid, forgot about them at first.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

ESPN Radio is a lot better than their TV programs imo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sarcasm1 said:


> ESPN Radio is a lot better than their TV programs imo.


This is true. I was listening to ESPN LA and they were praising the GIANTS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ESPN Houston's radio hosts annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The best guy on sports radio right now is JAY MOHR. Not really, but he is pretty good. This surprised me since I'm not a fan of the guy's comedy/acting at all. Except his Walken impersonation. That's pretty good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:mark: BEST FRIENDS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn Hamilton does looked slimmed down. Not that he was fat, but yeah you can tell he's lost around 20 pounds there.

Best 3,4 in the league, or is it Miggy/Prince?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh kinda earlier to claim anything at this point since the season hasnt started.





























































































































































yes they are the best :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Baseball Tonight is the bomb. Too bad Steve Berthume took the Diamondbacks gig.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HE DID?

NOOO, I fucking love him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I can confirm he did. He's the play by play, Brenly left Chicago to go do color for AZ. 

Funny thing is that Berthume and Cindy Brunson are an item. When Steve got the offer, Brunson left with him for AZ as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Who's taking his place? Schambi?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, I'll live. He's cool, too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought it was common knowledge if you want to actually watch guys talk about baseball MLB Network was the way to go. MLB Tonight = GOAT. Like the Red Zone channel except, well, it doesn't cost extra.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DubC said:


> This is true. I was listening to ESPN LA and they were praising the GIANTS.


Sweet! :mark:



Perfect Poster said:


> I thought it was common knowledge if you want to actually watch guys talk about baseball MLB Network was the way to go. MLB Tonight = GOAT. Like the Red Zone channel except, well, it doesn't cost extra.


That is absolutely, 100% true.

I also enjoy Clubhouse Confidential.

As a Tigers fan, you might find this interesting: 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mlb/news/20130213/brandon-inge-pirates.ap/

I saw Inge hit a walkoff Grand Slam for the A's last season in Oakland against the Blue Jays shortly after Oakland acquired him for 3B.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't get the MLB Network. Poverty cable service provider and broke college student checking in.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Inge was quite the polarizing figure in Detroit. People either loved him dearly or hated his guts. While he was really only an 8 or 9 hitter, it's amazing he got as much press as he did. When he struggled the year+ before the Tigers waived him, people got on him hard. Still a decent MLB player that could get a starting spot on bottom 10 teams in the league or as a quality bench player.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

We just started getting MLB network on campus this year. (Y) Watched Hot Stove this morning. Good talk about the Royals.

As for dem Mets, I'm pleased that they're putting Bobby Parnell in as the closer.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Inge was quite the polarizing figure in Detroit. People either loved him dearly or hated his guts. While he was really only an 8 or 9 hitter, it's amazing he got as much press as he did. When he struggled the year+ before the Tigers waived him, people got on him hard. Still a decent MLB player that could get a starting spot on bottom 10 teams in the league or as a quality bench player.


Yes, I remember that time period well, watching the occasional Tigers game on national TV or whenever, and all of the talk of Inge failing to produce. You're right, though, and he seemed to add a lot to the A's in 2012, maybe a bit more with the intangibles in the clubhouse than anything else, really. (That and 3B has been a gaping hole for the A's since Eric Chavez wasn't continually on the Disabled List, so he was really needed.)

***

John Shea on Chronicle Live, discussing Tim Lincecum:
“His upper body is supposedly much stronger with some weight training and some trainers, who helped him out for the first time in the off-season--the Giants insisted that.”

Andrew Baggarly ‏@CSNBaggs
"Lincecum upbeat after 1st ‘pen. Said it’s evident after first time off a mound that strength training will help him get over his front leg."

Alex Pavlovic @AlexPavlovic 
"Lincecum's catcher for first spring bullpen: Buster Posey."

Janie McCauley @JanieMcCAP 
"Lincecum pats Posey on lower back after quick chat and handshake following first spring bullpen session together for #SFGiants."

As someone who always looks for who's getting the "Best Shape of His Life!" stories, it's grand to see Lincecum be given that honorary annual spotlight. I'll take it, Baseball Gods, I'll take it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Dub* thinks he's posted something truly terrifying above. Well, I've got it beat:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So... odds Lincecum gets another DUI(is that just alcohol, or any drug?) this season?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Trout looks fat there lol.

DUI is anything, but most of the time alcohol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Trout's not a small speed guy like Bourn, he's buff as shit and reportedly added 15 pounds this offseason.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes I'm aware of Trout's game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm just saying that he never was small...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah he could've played football. He has that type of build and speed.

Braun further implicated in the Biogenesis stuff. NOT GOOD (for my fantasy team:side


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Trout came in 10 pounds heavier but said he lose it during spring training.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DubC said:


> Trout came in 10 pounds heavier but said he lose it *during spring training*.


Sounds like Pablo Sandoval's game plan. :side: 

Melky Cabrera getting his ring from the Giants. As he should.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

First Bryce Harper interview of spring training: http://www.washingtontimes.com/blog...harper-has-lofty-goals-his-sophomore-season-/



> VIERA, Fla. — By now, Bryce Harper seems like he’s used to it. He arrived at spring training on Thursday and was greeted by a room full of television cameras and reporters. He sat in front of the bright lights and answered the questions like a seasoned veteran.
> 
> His physique wouldn’t have you believe anything else, tipping the scales at what he said was roughly 230-pounds on his 6-foot-3 frame and cutting the type of muscled figure more likely found in a football locker room than a baseball field. As he threw on a t-shirt and shorts and ambled around the clubhouse chatting with his teammates he could’ve easily been mistaken for a guy with far more than 139 games in the major leagues to his name.
> 
> ...


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm so looking forward to HARPER (and the rest of the NATIONALS) hoisting up the World Series trophy in about eight months.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So Carl Pavano almost kills himself with a shovel.... yes, a shovel.
*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From GIANTS beat writer Andrew Baggarly: "Pagan looks forward to crazy times with Torres, Giants"...



> SCOTTSDALE, Ariz. – Giants clubhouse manager Mike Murphy doesn’t assign lockers at random, and there was no mistaking the designed decision to cluster Andres Torres, Ramon Ramirez and Angel Pagan.
> 
> How often do three guys traded for each other become teammates?
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I think this is one of the most intriguing stories in all of MLB this year. I'm sure *LadyCroft* agrees.

By The Associated Press: "Aroldis Chapman ready to start"... http://espn.go.com/mlb/spring2013/s...n-starting-vs-bullpen-do-cincinnati-reds-want



> GOODYEAR, Ariz. -- Aroldis Chapman was getting ready to start for the Cincinnati Reds last spring when the bullpen got wiped out by injuries, forcing a different approach. The hard-throwing Cuban became one of baseball's best closers in his first try at it.
> 
> He's on the same course this spring, trying to win a spot in the rotation -- and his manager is keeping an open mind about where he'll end up eventually.
> 
> ...


Only real sore point (no pun intended) is those last few lines from Chapman himself. I'd love to know _how_ he said it. Makes you wonder just a little bit. 

That whole wacky delivery and the stunning velocity from a left-hander, might be something to watch as he attempts to shift from dominant closer to starter. 

What do you think, *LadyCroft*?

Also Reds-related, from Jerry Crasnick: "Reds moving on without Rolen"... http://espn.go.com/blog/spring-training/post/_/id/414/reds-moving-on-without-scott-rolen



> GOODYEAR, Ariz. -- The Cincinnati Reds expect to compete for a National League pennant this year despite a roster that's young in several places. It got even younger this week when veteran third baseman Scott Rolen declined an invitation to come to spring training camp.
> 
> "He brought our average age down," said general manager Walt Jocketty. "I thanked him for that."
> 
> ...


Okay, one more Reds-related story, because this is noteworthy...

"Reds, Homer Bailey avoid arbitration" from The Associated Press... http://espn.go.com/mlb/spring2013/s...innati-reds-agree-535-million-1-year-contract



> GOODYEAR, Ariz. -- Homer Bailey and the Cincinnati Reds agreed Saturday to a $5.35 million, one-year contract, *ensuring baseball will set a record low for salary arbitration hearings.
> 
> No cases have been argued before three-person panels this year among the 133 players who filed for arbitration last month and just one remains scheduled for a hearing next week: Baltimore reliever Darren O'Day.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#REDS! :mark:


Okay first of all, if Chapman develops a slider MLB should seriously think about banning it. :side: How crazy would that be as a hitter? Wow

Rolan, what a great career. He really helped the Reds' in the last couple years. Frazier is a solid replacement for him though... not nearly as good with the glove, however, but not many are.

Bailey... hmmmm. If he performs this year he'll get fucking paid come next year. He shows signs of brilliance and then he'll make you wonder what the fuck he's thinking. He usually shows up more towards the end of the year and I wonder why that is.
*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, LadyCroft. Very good point about an Aroldis Chapman slider. Yeesh!

Are we truly certain that Triple H played no role in the Carl Pavano/shovel situation?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pavano lost 35 pounds, he's in the best shape of his life :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chapman does throw a slider. If he can develop an effective changeup, then he's gonna be tough to hit unless he mindfucks himself.

Not saying Chapman is Randy Johnson, but BIG UNIT made a Hall of Fame career of throwing lefty fastball/slider. Of course his fastball and slider were among the best pitches ever, but yeah.


In other news, what kind of ******* outlaw a dog?

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/8921726/outlawed-pit-bull-keep-mark-buehrle-away-family

Oh Canada we stand on guard for thee!

They're outlawed in Miami too :lmao

It's a dog guys.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol yeah I meant "changeup" :lmao *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I knew you did. We've talked about Chapman's vicious slider. And yeah, if he can develop a change...lol @ MLB hitters.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMister that dog story is OLD NEWS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Matt Garza pulled his lat in his second throwing session of Spring Training. It happened on the 20th of his 40 scheduled pitches. MRI and examination scheduled within the next couple of days.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sucks for him and the Cubs, hopefully he's alright. Chicago needs him as trade bait.

Looking back at the Rays/Cubs trade, I just realized how great it was for Tampa. Top prospects like Chris Archer and Hak-Ju Lee and guys who've contributed in the bigs like Robinson Chorinos and Sam 'GOAT' Fuld? Good shit. I do like Garza (brought the team its first no-hitter), but Tampa certainly doesn't miss him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Upton brothers interview: http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=8944323


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I might be the only Angels fan on here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

No you aint.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There are at least three Angels fans that I can think of here. DubC, IYF, and WallofShame.

I am the only Rangers fan here.:side: Actually there was another one, but he doesn't post anymore.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm an Angels fan..even got the old California logo tattooed on my arm..

I also cheer for the giants as well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RAYS


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

It may be a true statement to say I'm the only YANKEES fan around these parts. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> It may be a true statement to say I'm the only YANKEES fan around these parts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


...



DubC said:


> No you aint.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see the Dodgers piss away their playoffs hopes again.


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Is Derek Jeter the John Cena of baseball????*

I mean other than yankee fanboys, most people hate him. 

He always plays the un-charismatic babyface.

He is pushed as the top guy, even if he is not the top guy in the team (this has happened plenty of times).

Is he the John Cena of baseball???


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I know I can say I'm the only one who'll admit to being a Marlins fan :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, that comes from staying up late too many nights. Of course Chapman has a very effective slider. Curse you, *LadyCroft*. 

Dear *Jon Snow*,

I want the GIANTS to have the man in your sig. What do you need, my man, aside from a whole team?

*Dub*, the Angels are going to have to face the fierce and fiery VOGELSONG Saturday in the Cactus League opener. :mark:

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/giants...tchers/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> — Bochy said Ryan Vogelsong will start Saturday’s Cactus League opener against the Los Angeles Angels. The Giants will hold their annual intrasquad game on Friday at Scottsdale Stadium.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is Derek Jeter the John Cena of baseball????*

Um. I guess.

Buster Posey is, of course, the true super babyface of baseball. His meteoric rise to the top outdoes anything we've seen in wrestling in quite a few years now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kevin Towers continues to build up those Diamondbacks:



> The Cubs announced that they have traded outfielder Tony Campana to the Diamondbacks in exchange for minor league right-handed pitchers Erick Leal and Jesus Castillo.


LOL



> keithlaw ‏@keithlaw
> 
> Tony Campana is gritty, hard-nosed, and totally inept at the plate, so of course the Diamondbacks traded two minor leaguers to get him


Hahaha.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Gwen Knapp clearly has a major crush on one Buster Posey:

http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/41627386



> Every now and then, Buster Posey manages to seem like one of the boys, just a ballplayer doing his job, doing it better than most, but not set apart or special, not a template of impeccability. Just as often, though, the Giants' catcher calls to mind the character of John Glenn in "The Right Stuff," the sublime screen rendering of Tom Wolfe's book on the Mercury Seven, the test pilots who became America's original astronauts.
> 
> Glenn's smooth perfection and aptitude with a microphone arouse suspicion among the others, who nickname him "the squeaky clean Marine." He wins them over with his response to an order to persuade his reluctant wife, who has a stutter, to allow Vice President Lyndon Johnson and the media into their home. Glenn phones his wife from the astronauts' training site and tells her, in a near-replica of a football pep talk, not to let any of them set a toe inside their house.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Theo is doing terrific work on the Northside. Farm system went from abysmal to top 10 in one year. Talent is improving.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> LOL, that comes from staying up late too many nights. Of course Chapman has a very effective slider. Curse you, *LadyCroft*.
> 
> Dear *Jon Snow*,
> 
> ...


Im confused, I thought Cubs were the first opponents, not GIANTS. Should be a great game regardless.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Theo will make the Cubs contenders. It's gonna be awesome. Too bad they're cursed though and won't win a WS.

lol Campana can only run really well. He can't hit for shit, like at all.

It'll be interesting to see what the Cubs get for Garza, assuming Garza's lat pull doesn't linger all season, which is totally possible


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That was massive thievery to get two 17 year old prospects for Campana. LOL. THEO THE MASTER.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I know Mrmr jokes about getting Stanton but they have the tools to dish out to get him. Profar, Perez, + other lower prospects could do it. I'd think something like what the Tigers gave up for Cabrera would be a fair haul. Cabrera had accomplished more than Stanton at the time and was a year older, but more or less the Tigers gave up 2 top 10 prospects for him and others. While those guys didn't work out, you would think that's who Miami is gunning for.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh I seriously want GIANCARLO in Arlington like mad. Profar + stuff is enough for sure. But giving up what could be a great SS...I can see why Texas might not do it. Stanton can easily jack 40+ yearly, and maybe toss in a few 50+ in his prime in Texas. But Profar should be a pretty damn good hitter too, and having that defense at SS is invaluable.

Profar, Andrus, and Olt in the infield looks like it could be some good times for years to come.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Crazy thing is Andrus is only 25 himself and a very good defender. His offense likely will only be league average/slightly above league average (a la Michael Bourn) but he brings great value with his defense. He's a solid leadoff man but with Kinsler getting up there in age I could see them moving him to 2B to accomodate Profar.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Andrus at the plate just has to put up a decent average and draw walks. Speed is the main key to his game.

Kinsler has stated he'll play anywhere. He'll move to the OF or 1B when Profar finally gets the call.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Crazy thing is Andrus is only 25 himself and a very good defender. His offense likely will only be league average/slightly above league average (a la Michael Bourn) but he brings great value with his defense. He's a solid leadoff man but with Kinsler getting up there in age I could see them moving him to 2B to accomodate Profar.


I'm going to need to see some WAR and zIP statistics for proof. No advanced metrics, no care.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Flex don't lie you barely understand OPS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't (srs).


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

peep4life said:


> I'm an Angels fan..even got the old California logo tattooed on my arm..
> 
> I also cheer for the giants as well
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


This year is make or break for the Angels (make the playoffs that is)


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

El Conquistador said:


> Upton brothers interview: http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=8944323


Can't wait. I am really hoping this team can actually make a splash in the playoffs this time around.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Flex and I were talking about the Braves' potential but I've already forgotten the rotation lol.

Medlen, Minor, prospect Teheran, OMG who else?!??!

Obviously Kimbrel will slam the door so they don't have to have the Nats rotation.

Atlanta will finish with a better record than the Dodgers. 

Ok, looked it up...Tim Hudson (OLD), Maholm (don't know much about him), Teheran (want to see this kid pitch), Medlen (ownage), Minor (good K rate, but kinda inconsistent)

Beachy returns at some point this season, but who knows what he'll be able to do after TJ.

Seems like the Braves are primed for next season to me.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah. I believe they will do better than last season, but I still get that feeling that we will have another quick exit in the post season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You think they'll use Beachy out of the pen to start him out, or just throw him back in the rotation? I guess he'll go wherever they need him. Chances are one of these starters gets injured or just flat out sucks. Medlen will not be that guy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Why would Giancarlo go to Texas? Its not a baseball town.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He should come to Toronto. We could use a better 4th Outfielder for the upcoming season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We all know that MYERS is going to be the biggest story of the season when he's called up. 

Still can't fucking believe that TB is satisfied w/ Loney @ 1B.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol at JM thinking Toronto's a big deal. MADDON will manage circles around them and take the division.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lol at JM thinking Toronto's a big deal. MADDON will manage circles around them and take the division.












:kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Who's Tampa's best player? DLongoria?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't wait to see Billy Hamilton get called up :mark:*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM said:


> Who's Tampa's best player? DLongoria?


CARL CRAWFORD


(RIP)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It took me two seconds longer than it should have to get DLongoria.

Wonder if Crawford goes on the DL by June. Ethier will have cooled off by then, and then it's the Matt Kemp show as usual, but he might be one armed this season. Oh yeah they got AGon and Hanley too. That lineup should own, but it just seems like it's gonna be one of those classic disappointments.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LA always disappoints. Think nothing of them. They'll find a way to fuck it up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Disappointment seems to be the recurring theme of the Dodgers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kind of like the Red Sox...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Good thing is, they don't have high enough expectations to disappoint anyone this year :kobe3

DAT 60 WIN CLUB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They'll find a way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The only way they'll be a disappointment this year is if they finish with less wins than the good ole 'Stros.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Houston is looking rather juicy this upcoming season, dude. I wouldn't rule it out. Those new/old unis will carry them to the promised land.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That might happen. Their rotation is terrible. 1-5 hitters could be good though. Their pitching makes them .500 or worse pretty much.

Astros in the AL will be odd. And we get interleague all the time now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pretty sure the Red Sox have the worst pitching rotation in the MLB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Houston sucks against the NL Central. I can only imagine how bad they'll do in the AL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Astros have two players that will make over 1 million dollars this upcoming season.

Their OF is Martinez - Maxwell - Martinez

This has to be up there with the worst teams ever assembled.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

J.D. Martinez is actually pretty decent if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Astros be gunnin for the Tigers AL record of 119 losses. I'd like to see them try. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Notorious said:


> J.D. Martinez is actually pretty decent if I'm not mistaken.


He's one of their best hitters and he hit 241 last year with 11 HRs and 55 RBIs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah JD Martinez is average at best. He'd be a decent 8-9 slot guy, but I think he hits high in the order.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

God help the Astros.

I thought Jose Altuve was supposed to be their best hitter, but his numbers leave a lot to be desired as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's a speed guy. His job is to get on base so the guys after him can strike out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah, he's not fast. He's pretty awkward too.

Still :lmao @ so guys after him can strike out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope A's burn to the ground.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm struggling to find a positive for the Astros.

I guess WWF was right. The new jerseys will lead to success for them :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Is Carlos Pena going to be their relied upon run producer this year? With no protection? Oh good lord.  He may strike out 300 times.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Super Starlin says that he will win a Gold Glove this year.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Marlins are still worse. I wonder if Polanco is still slated as their #3 hitter..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stanton is better than all the Astros combined...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The Cardinals AAA team is better than the Marlins or Astros. Usually I would be joking when I said that but in this case, It's most likely true.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not much of a compliment considering the Astros roster is essentially a AA roster.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

There been any news on Kyle Lohse? Figured Angels or Rangers would have signed him by now. I guess with Carpenter's injury, Cards could always pick him back up but I think Miller is ready. He was decent in the games he did pitch last year but I wonder if he is completely ready yet. Kelly could always step in. I'd prefer Lohse over either of them but that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Angels said they wont pursuit him


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Buster Posey batted .451/.650 against left-handed pitching in 2012. 

That is all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Psh. .451. 

So you're saying 55% of the time he didn't get a hit. He sucks. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This motherfucker comes in here like 10 times a day, gives Buster Posey a virtual blowjob, and leave. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Rather annoying, isn't it?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://sanfrancisco.giants.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?topic_id=40925458&content_id=25556509&c_id=sf

Check out Episode #11, and especially at the 5:00 mark. Miguel Cabrera told Romo he'd be looking for the slider. Hahaha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GIO did NOT buy PEDs. Looks more and more like he will not be suspended.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...nt-receive-banned-substances-from-biogenesis/

Nats probably don't sign Lohse now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I was _just_ going to post that, MrMister!

*GOON* told me the good news in the catbox a few moments ago.

Good for Gio.

Wish Melky had been cleared.  

Oh well...

:lmao at the above comments. My Buster Posey bobblehead tells me what to do, I can't help it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So which pitcher will be the first to forget that the fake-to-third, throw-to-first move has been banned beginning this year?

I'm going to guess Tim Lincecum, which is equally sad and humorous since he's notoriously awful at holding runners.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jeffrey Loria's revenge on Giancarlo for those November remarks? I wouldn't be shocked at this point...

http://espn.go.com/mlb/spring2013/s...iami-marlins-hit-helmet-pitch-intrasquad-game



> Giancarlo Stanton hit in helmet
> 
> JUPITER, Fla. -- An intrasquad matchup between two precocious talents Wednesday left Giancarlo Stanton dazed and Jose Fernandez shaken.
> 
> ...


Yankees indeed are talking with Cano about an extension already, as well they should: http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...yankees-talked-significant-long-term-contract



> The New York Yankees have talked to Robinson Cano's agent about a "significant" long-term contract for the star second baseman, owner Hal Steinbrenner said.
> 
> The Yankees traditionally refuse to negotiate any extensions on existing contracts, but Steinbrenner repeatedly has indicated that he might make an exception for Cano, who is set to become a free agent following the 2013 season.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lmao @ you implying Loria told someone to hit Stanton in the head. If it wasn't Loria we're talking about I'd say that's ridiculous. But it's Loria so...

Berkman already hurt. He's gonna be on the DL pretty much all season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> lmao @ you implying Loria told someone to hit Stanton in the head. If it wasn't Loria we're talking about I'd say that's ridiculous. But it's Loria so...


Exactly!



MrMister said:


> Berkman already hurt. He's gonna be on the DL pretty much all season.


Hardly surprising. 

This feels like it might be a transitional year for the Rangers. I'm really looking forward to seeing Profar, that's for sure. 

Darvish will be an interesting story in his second MLB year, too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LolBerkman. As for Cano, he should get a nice extension, they would be fools to let him go.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Strong triple post is strong.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

> Giancarlo Stanton ‏@Giancarlo818
> Momma always said I was Hardheaded. Put that to good use 2day! Thank you for all the positive vibes. I'm doing just fine, Much love!!!


el oh el.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Reigning American League Cy Young winner, lefty David Price of the Tampa Bay Rays, is an honorable and distinguished man. And he likes his facial hair too much to ink a deal with the New York Yankees in the future: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseball/price-part-yankees-old-school-rules-article-1.1268913



> Tampa Bay Rays ace David Price wants no part of old-school Yankees and team’s no facial hair policy
> 
> Plenty of Yankee acquisitions through the years — such as Lou Piniella, Jason Giambi, Johnny Damon, Randy Johnson, Nick Swisher — have traded whiskers for winning
> Comments (62)
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How the hell is this even possible?

#lolMets





There is perhaps no better sign of the New York Mets' financial and personnel woes than this: Bobby Bonilla will make more money this year than any Mets outfielder.

That's right, Bonilla, who retired after the 2001 season, will get paid more by the organization than any current outfielder on the Mets roster. That's because when the Mets bought out the final year of Bonilla's contract in 2000, they agreed to defer his payment and add interest. So rather than give him $5.9 million back then, they will pay him $1,193,248.20 annually for 25 years (2011-2035).

That's more than any outfielder currently on the Mets roster will make in 2013. In fact, just nine players on the Mets are due to make more than Bonilla this year.

As if that wasn't bad enough, here's the gut punch: New York bought out the $21 million contract of Jason Bay in the fall, and the franchise will pay the bulk of that this year. In other words, the money being paid to two players not on the team, Bay and Bonilla, is nearly one third of the combined salaries of everyone else ($64.5 million).

Click to expand...

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201302/bobby-bonilla-makes-more-any-mets-outfielder
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

More than a decade later Bonilla still getting paid lmao.

Baseball is awful with contracts.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

> http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...37fd42-7ba5-11e2-9a75-dab0201670da_story.html
> 
> Washington Nationals have plenty in reserve on a deep bench
> By Adam Kilgore, Published: February 20
> ...


LolPhillies
LolPapelbon

NATIONALS :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> More than a decade later Bonilla still getting paid lmao.
> 
> Baseball is awful with contracts.


No cap = Soriano getting crazy 7 year deals when it was awful right away, Zito getting 126 million, Dodgers dishing money out like candy, etc.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Soriano is a hall of famer. 100% srs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> More than a decade later Bonilla still getting paid lmao.
> 
> Baseball is awful with contracts.


Could be worse, could be the NHL, SIGN EVERYONE TO 17 YEAR CONTRACTS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They got rid of that STACKS. 7 Year max now. 8 for resigns.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I guess Pujols signed like a 20 year contract with the Angels though? 10 years and 10 more as a "hall of famer" as WWE would say it?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

El Conquistador said:


> Soriano is a hall of famer. 100% srs.


Lol nah. Take off the Chicago colored glasses bro.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

375 HR's
3 30/30 seasons
1 40/40 season


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

His HOF indicators (via B-R) aren't even close to borderline HOF. His 5 most comperable players through age 36 are Matt Williams, Torii Hunter, Joe Carter, Ellis Burks, and Fred Lynn. Those are all good, not great, players. Considering he's only going to have a few years left to boost his counting stats (and likely not be much more than replacement worthy) Soriano will be thought of as a very good MLB player at his peak, but not good enough that he could sustain his success long enough to be a HOF.

Let's put it this way, if both retired today, I'd guarantee Miggy would get more HOF votes than Soriano, and that's with him being 7 years younger. While that may not be a fair comparison, most agree that Miggy is on track to the Hall and for Soriano to not even have career numbers that match up with him with 6-7 seasons on him tells you how Soriano should be regarded.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't think that is a fair comparison. For the first 8 years or so, Fonz was transcending the way we looked at second base play offensively. His knees evidently gave out on him, but I'd insist he's in the HOF, not the Hall of Very Good. To each their own. I don't even like the guy much (and I waver back and forth between liking the Sox and Cubs, which as you know is atypical around these parts), but last year was a bounce back season for him. Soriano put a lot of work in at the dish and in the outfield - and it showed.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nah. Can't just cherry pick stats like 30/30 seasons when Bobby Bonds 5 of those type of seasons and isn't in the HOF, Howard Johnson has 3 type of seasons, and Raul Mondesi has 2 himself. It's a cool stat, but not something that should make a guy in HOF discussion. Whether his injury problems derailed him of a HOF career is irrelevant, since we could do that with a lot of guys. If someone like Lou Whitaker can't make it into the HOF (although they played in different eras and at different spots for half of SOriano's career) then Soriano sure as hell doesn't.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

St. Louis Cardinals farm system is ridiculous. They really have high-ceiling position player and pitching prospects but with a system full of both depth and breadth. Outfielder Oscar Taveras, pitcher Shelby Miller, who's already been given a strong taste of The Show, blue-chipper second baseman Kelten Wong and shortstop Ryan Jackson are among their top prospects, and there's a ton of very solid depth below that tier. 

One of the more intriguing things about the Cardinals is that their relief pitchers coming up the ranks always seem to post higher velocity than was expected of them rather than the other way around. It's like the organization invites Bob Gibson over for a barbecue once a year and have some shady doctor stick him with a syringe-needle to extract some blood and reproduce some Bob Gibson DNA for their organization's young pitchers to consume a few hours before they hit the mound.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Soriano isn't a HoF unless he pulls a Joe Carter in a WS for the Cubs.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Soriano might have been a hall of famer if he had stayed at second his entire career..but his numbers don't stand out as an outfielder

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He just needs 125 more HR and he could make it in!

While I'm joking, it's not out of the realm of possibility for him to play into his 40s as a DH and crank out 125 more. He does that, he might be in. Seems pretty unlikely, but I'm also not sure many saw Thome jack 600+.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> St. Louis Cardinals farm system is ridiculous. They really have high-ceiling position player and pitching prospects but with a system full of both depth and breadth. Outfielder Oscar Taveras, pitcher Shelby Miller, who's already been given a strong taste of The Show, blue-chipper second baseman Kelten Wong and shortstop Ryan Jackson are among their top prospects, and there's a ton of very solid depth below that tier.
> 
> One of the more intriguing things about the Cardinals is that their relief pitchers coming up the ranks always seem to post higher velocity than was expected of them rather than the other way around. It's like the organization invites Bob Gibson over for a barbecue once a year and have some shady doctor stick him with a syringe-needle to extract some blood and reproduce some Bob Gibson DNA for their organization's young pitchers to consume a few hours before they hit the mound.


*Please warn me before you start praising those vile, villainous Cardinals. *


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

El Conquistador said:


> 375 HR's
> 3 30/30 seasons
> *1 40/40 season*


That was an amazing year. He's approaching 2,000 hits but I still don't think he makes the HoF






Does anyone see Paul Konerko getting into the HoF?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MLBN's top 100 is terrible thus far.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Konerko should, he'll be like a 600 HR guy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

...



Dave Schoenfield said:


> Here we go again. The Tigers will run away with the American League Central! This is the year the Royals finally break through! Look at the Indians, they signed Nick Swisher and Michael Bourn!
> 
> Meanwhile, lurking and lying low as always and getting little respect, are the Chicago White Sox. The other day, I listed the White Sox as one of the three best bets on the "under" of their projected win total (80.5 wins). This seems to happen nearly every year: We underestimate the White Sox and yet they're almost always in contention, last year pushing the Tigers late into September.
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

> 3. Gordon Beckham isn't terrible and may even have a good year.
> 
> After hitting .270/.347/.460 as a rookie in 2009, Beckham has a been big disappointment since, hitting just .238. One thing the White Sox have done through the years is show a lot of patience. For example, a lot of teams would have looked at what a guy like Pierzynski doesn't do (not a great arm, low OBPs) and let him walk at some point.
> 
> ...


:lmao

THAT is a reason why the White Sox could shock some people? Because he admits that they have a mediocre 2nd baseman, and uses factul evidence to back up that he's below average? What a joke of an article.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Agreed. Poorly written article. Frustrated me more than anything as a White Sox fan, which is why I posted it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, okay. Thought you posted it because you agreed w/ it all and supported his points. It really is terrible.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL, yeah. Talks about the top three of Sale, Peavy, Danks being one of the potentially strongest rotations in baseball. Then Schoenfield goes on to mention all the reasons to be skeptical. 

"Yes, Peavy has a long injury history, but he made 32 starts last year. Yes, Danks has to come back from shoulder surgery. Yes, people worry that Sale's skinny build and slingshot delivery will lead to arm injuries. In Herm we trust. (Here's a profile on Schneider from last July.) "

Article was written with an overtone of inciting optimism in our fan base. All that is completely discredited and contradicted by points like this. Made me laugh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Votto added to team Canada for WBC and will play if healthy enough? Should I be excited that this announcement must mean he and they are confident he will be well enough to play or wait for confirmation?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh Angels have a split squad games today and none of them are on tv


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pujols isn't even playing until March. Spring training games are such a tease. 

MARCH 31 is the date now. Astros v Rangers and GAME OF FUCKING THRONES!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I just want to see some BASEBALL :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Games aren't my TV either. I bet I can find a Dodgers stream though.:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Getting Extra Innings at my house this year. 

I remember my dad got it in '05 and I watched so many fucking games. Especially the west coast stuff that starts at 10:00 over here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love watching west coast games. Baseball past midnight ftw.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BLUE JAYS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB Spring Training has started ladies and gentlemen...let's talk baseball!*

I'm a White Sox fan so...go White Sox!

I hope Miami only gets like 10 wins this year, but hope Stanton hits 50+ bombs...and breaks the scoreboard with 40 of those homers so Miami's owner has to spend his money to fix it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB Spring Training has started ladies and gentlemen...let's talk baseball!*

We have a mlb thread already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He does bring up a good point though. BASEBALL IS ALMOST BACK!

New thread will appear at some point.

Oh yeah read that BELTRE has a strained calf. Same thing that Berkman does. KINSLER is next most likely, then YU.

Beltre's calf isn't that big of a deal though. Need his badass in that lineup and at 3rd though obviously.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

My fault. I was just reading for an MLB thread. Didn't really look for team names, haha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was called #GIANTS due to the overwhelming fanbase here on WF.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> It was called #GIANTS due to the overwhelming fanbase here on WF.





Fanbase...bandwagoners, I understand.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Fanbase...bandwagoners, I understand.


This guy knows what he's talking about. :durant


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Fanbase...bandwagoners, I understand.


Mmmmm... No.

*LadyCroft*, haha... Yes, sorry, but the Cards do have a hell of a farm system. But you have Billy Hamilton coming up, so for 2013 it's at worst a wash and maybe the paradigm favors you!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He can read between the lines too. 

Sidewinder what your thoughts on Gordon Beckham being just an ok 2B at best as a reason the Chisox may or may not surprise again?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> He can read between the lines too.
> 
> Sidewinder what your thoughts on Gordon Beckham being just an ok 2B at best as a reason the Chisox may or may not surprise again?





Are you saying OK, because you think he's just ok at defense, or are you adding in his offensive inability's into that equation?

1) He has a shortstop arm at 2B, he's a pretty damn good 2B, he has range too.
2) BUT, if you add in his crappy offense, then YES he does turn into an average/ok 2B.

I don't expect much from the White Sox this year, Ventura is bringing Morel back for 3B...yikes.

-edit- And the Sox got rid of AJ....WHY? Flowers is garbage!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations to Evan Longoria on the birth of his daughter Wednesday. About a month premature... Longoria's missing some ST because of it. Congrats!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Are you saying OK, because you think he's just ok at defense, or are you adding in his offensive inability's into that equation?
> 
> 1) He has a shortstop arm at 2B, he's a pretty damn good 2B, he has range too.
> 2) BUT, if you add in his crappy offense, then YES he does turn into an average/ok 2B.
> ...


It was a clown question in regards to this article El Conquistador posted a few posts back.



Dave Schoenfield said:


> Here we go again. The Tigers will run away with the American League Central! This is the year the Royals finally break through! Look at the Indians, they signed Nick Swisher and Michael Bourn!
> 
> Meanwhile, lurking and lying low as always and getting little respect, are the Chicago White Sox. The other day, I listed the White Sox as one of the three best bets on the "under" of their projected win total (80.5 wins). This seems to happen nearly every year: We underestimate the White Sox and yet they're almost always in contention, last year pushing the Tigers late into September.
> 
> ...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Disappointed in your lack it twitness in your thread titles MrMister .

Jays doing work on the Detroit Kittens. It's spring training, nbd.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Congratulations to Evan Longoria on the birth of his daughter Wednesday. About a month premature... Longoria's missing some ST because of it. Congrats!


Should note that LONGO's girl is a Playboy Playmate. Dude's got game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

New thread may or may not have it. This one isn't lasting too much longer.

#PEDs


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*facepalm*

Just read that article you posted or whatever it is....Danks is overrated. He's a #4 starter in most rotations. Sale is the real deal though, I don't think anyone can deny that. I lol'd at the stat comparison of AL 2B with Beckham...so basically it just said every AL 2B sucks.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Sidewinder400 said:


> I'm a White Sox fan so...go White Sox!
> 
> I hope Miami only gets like 10 wins this year, but hope Stanton hits 50+ bombs...and breaks the scoreboard with 40 of those homers so Miami's owner has to spend his money to fix it.





Sidewinder400 said:


> Fanbase...bandwagoners, I understand.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


>







I don't quite understand what you're trying to do here?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He's applauding you Sidewinder. You've earned the respect of FLEX.

Missed the post about Stanton, chucking now tho.

2nd base is pretty weak across the entire league. There maybe 3 guys I like a lot, 3 others are good. After that MEH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sidewinder400 said:


> I don't quite understand what you're trying to do here?


1. You're both White Sox fans
2. You're lready trying to rustle some jimmies, which both he and I approve of 

WELCOME TO THE THREAD :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

New thread title should have something to do with rustlin jimmies.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> He's applauding you Sidewinder. You've earned the respect of FLEX.
> 
> Missed the post about Stanton, chucking now tho.
> 
> 2nd base is pretty weak across the entire league. There maybe 3 guys I like a lot, 3 others are good. After that MEH.


Was the post about him getting traded to the Rangers?:side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WWF said:


> 1. You're both White Sox fans
> 2. You're lready trying to rustle some jimmies, which both he and I approve of
> 
> WELCOME TO THE THREAD :kobe3






Oh, he probably won't like what I said about Danks though. Also, thanks, this thread seems fun already.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nah the one about him hitting the scoreboard and costing the Marlins money. Funny stuff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Flex aka El Conquistador knows Danks is a spare.

Yeah, fuck that guy Loria. Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss any BREAKING NEWS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dunn starting off the year great. 0-2 1K 4 LOB.


-edit-


When the hell did the Cubs get Brent Lillibridge?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I've still got the frostbite scars from attending games at Candlestick Park as a kid.

Speaking of shitty stadiums in lousy neighborhoods, *WWF*, how much do you think Rays attendance would rise if you guys got a new ball park? I was speaking with a guy who was a huge Rays fan on a cruise from Miami last year after Wrestlemania and he said the area the current stadium is in is the pits.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> I've still got the frostbite scars from attending games at Candlestick Park as a kid.
> 
> Speaking of shitty stadiums in lousy neighborhoods, *WWF*, how much do you think Rays attendance would rise if you guys got a new ball park? I was speaking with a guy who was a huge Rays fan on a cruise from Miami last year after Wrestlemania and he said the area the current stadium is in is the pits.


I'm not sure, to be honest. Tampa in general just isn't a huge sports area, and while I'm sure moving into new stadium (preferably in Tampa, not St. Pete), I just don't know how much better attendence would be. I'm sure it would increase, but to what degree? 

Regardless, St. Pete won't help fund a new stadium, and the Rays are locked into an iron-clad lease with the city of St. Petersburg. A bill was actually brought that would release the Rays from their lease to St. Pete, but it was shot down, unfortunately.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, I read up on that bill and heard about it being shot down. Too bad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a damn shame when one of the best teams in Baseball has to sign JAMES LONEY as their starting 1st Baseman, due to budget restrictions.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah, James Loney. Loved making fun of him when he was on the Dodgers.

Yeah, that is crappy.

Hope Jennings works out as your center fielder.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You'll see me talking about James Loney quite a bit this season, I'm sure. I like the moves of getting guys like Escobar/Johnson/Hernandez, but COME THE FUCK ON with the Loney shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maddon will get it to work. If he doesn't, they can always trade for a 1B.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I know he'll make it work, he's the best manager in baseball. Still, JAMES LONEY.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, the JAMES LONEY factor may be quite difficult to overcome.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I propose a Brett Pill-for-Wil Myers trade, *WWF*. You know you want to.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah...

...

Well...

...Alright then. 1B _is_ a dire need.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

No Reyes, No EDWIN, No JoeyBATS, No Melky, No problem.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What about Ricky Romero? Was he at 3B diving over rails with a 20 foot drop while banging his leg on another rail?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Question for you baseball fans. What would you rather have? Blue Jays pitching staff or braves outfield?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rangers infield when Profar is called up.

Or Nats pitching.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Any word on when/if Billy Hamilton is gonna be called up during the year? I'm interested as hell in seeing how he does.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

@ Doomsayer: Braves' Outfield
@ MrMr: Close, but Nats' Pitching


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Braves outfield is just hot garbage. Just a lot of unproven hype. I do think Heyward will be 'aight though.

Ricky Romero ala the Jays 5th starter did not pitch in the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'd want Braves' OF too.

I was unclear in my post though. I meant I'd take the Rangers infield or Nats pitching over Braves OF or Jays pitching.

Nats pitching is like the greatest thing ever atm.

No clue on Hamilton. With Choo there, he's blocked in CF. Hamilton plays SS too though. Is it Zack Cozart there?


Ricky Romero is their 3B. Stop getting that WRONG.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I believe they still have Cozart. Looking at their depth chart, Reds have a pretty nice looking lineup.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Reds are gonna fuck some people up. I guess it all depends on what Cozart does and what Hamilton does in the minor leagues then?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah Cozart is at short and he had a good first year last year so who knows. Perhaps Hamilton will be brought up if the Reds have an injury to any of the outfielders or middle infield. Not sure if he has ever played second or third though. I'm looking forward to seeing him in the lineup though :mark:*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I would like the congratulate the Giants on their eighth win in a row, a somewhat unimportant victory against the Los Angeles AAAngels today. I would also like to congratulate the Chicago White Sox on their ultimately meaningless but nevertheless utterly satisfying ass-whooping of the LA Dodgers today. 9-0! Two RBI doubles off Kershaw in his two innings!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's also that super 2 bit where you get extra arbitration years if you wait to promote them. Not sure what Hamilton's super 2 clock is though or if he's worth it or what etc.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

My above commentary notwithstanding, it's insanity that "Strasburg gives up two runs in spring debut" is currently one of the headlines going around on MLB-related websites. Poor kid. 

Can't wait for some in the sports media to begin suggesting, "He should have been shut down earlier!"


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

JM said:


> Braves outfield is just hot garbage. Just a lot of unproven hype. I do think Heyward will be 'aight though.
> 
> Ricky Romero ala the Jays 5th starter did not pitch in the game.




potential is amazing though. That outfield is gonna cover so much ground


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Upton - Upton - Heyward have yet to prove themselves as a OMGZ outfield. Not impressed.

I'm going to be the last guy to hop on the Braves bandwagon so when they disappoint I can be here laughing.

Pretty much every year each one of them have done worse than people expected them to do apart from Heyward's rookie year. Ya that's going to change immediately.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

From all accounts Hamilton is gonna come up as a CF. From what I've read on him they said his D actually wasn't too bad for being new since his speed was able to make up some ground and will begin in AAA. While you would think Choo would be blocking him, he's not a CF. He's only played 70ish innings in 700 games as a MLB player. An injury would likely give him a call to the show, but if Choo struggles on offense I wouldn't be surprised if they took a chance on Hamilton and had Choo as a 4th OF to give Bruce/Ludwick days off or as trade bait (since he only has 1 year left on his deal). 

And the Blue Jays rotation isn't bad, but I'd contest it may not even be the first or second best in its own division. Lot of question marks around them.

JM what are you talking about Heyward was crazy good last year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

According to 1/2 of out fantasy league, Heyward is the best outfielder in the MLB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya and it's funny that I'm the one spewing all the propaganda yet I continually have to talk these guys down as people are spazzing over them. RIDIC.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, don't know what you're talking about. J Up has exceeded expectations before. Heyward did so last year. That outfield is dynamite. Top 3 MLB OF, offensively and defensively.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Guy has already had 2 5+ WAR seasons and is only 23. Yeah I'd say he's pretty good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Crazy good? What were all the players that were better than him? I think you're scale will top out early. 

He's good. Sure. Yes. He still hasn't answered the hype he created in his rookie year though. But regardless, I'm more skeptical of the other two anyway.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Heyward was a top 5 OF last year and arguably a top 10 batter in all MLB. His offense was above average (120 wRC+ and .351 wOBA) and his defense was phenominal. I'd say his 2011 was more of a sophomore slump and him just getting figured out for a bit. Most players will regress at least slightly after a great year like he had.

As for the other two, I'd trust Justin more than BJ if I were to take one for next year. Guy has shown the potential to MASH, even if it was in Arizona which is hitter friendly. BJ isn't really more than an average hitter, but he's like Bourn that his speed will make up for some of it. 

It'll be interesting to see how Upton x2 fares in hitting in a new park, but it will be tough for balls to drop in that OF with all of DAT SPEED.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JM said:


> Crazy good? What were all the players that were better than him? I think you're scale will top out early.
> 
> He's good. Sure. Yes. He still hasn't answered the hype he created in his rookie year though. But regardless, I'm more skeptical of the other two anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Compelling argument Flexypoo.



Perfect Poster said:


> Heyward was a top 5 OF last year and arguably a top 10 batter in all MLB. His offense was above average (120 wRC+ and .351 wOBA) and his defense was phenominal. I'd say his 2011 was more of a sophomore slump and him just getting figured out for a bit. Most players will regress at least slightly after a great year like he had.
> 
> As for the other two, I'd trust Justin more than BJ if I were to take one for next year. Guy has shown the potential to MASH, even if it was in Arizona which is hitter friendly. BJ isn't really more than an average hitter, but he's like Bourn that his speed will make up for some of it.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how Upton x2 fares in hitting in a new park, but it will be tough for balls to drop in that OF with all of DAT SPEED.


I assume he's top 5 based on some hocus metric?

In any case...

Trout
Hamilton
Braun
McCutchen
Jones
Rios
.
.
.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You would not take Rios over Heyward, would you? If so, you have lost credibility in my eyes.

And my argument is supported by PP's statistics (first time they're not used against me, yay!)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wut?

He said he was a top 5 OFer last year. I just listed 6 guys that beg to differ. Who I would take is irrelevant.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

My ATL OF predictions this year

Heyward: .278, 23 HR, 70 RBIS, 32 SB

J Upton: .297, 32 HR, 102 RBIS, 34 SB

BJ Uptime: .263, 14 HR, 55 RBI, 43 SB


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JM said:


> Wut?
> 
> He said he was a top 5 OFer last year. I just listed 6 guys that beg to differ. Who I would take is irrelevant.


I'd take Heyward over Rios, Pacman Jones and Hamilton in that list. 100% definitively. Though, Jones mires a lot of what Heyward does.

EDIT:

Those projections are way too modest for BJ and Heyward. 

Heyward's HR's, RBI's = ^
BJ's BA = V
BJ's HR's = ^
BJ's RBI's = ^
BJ's SB = V


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Id take plenty of outfielders instead of heyward still. 

Braun
Trout
Mccutchen
J Upton
Hamilton
Bautista
Kemp
Harper


Just off the top of my head. Heyward can still have a breakout year tho. Great potential, better protection, still young.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Trout, Cutch, Braun definitely a step above him. Hamilton and Jones play defense worse than what you might think. Jones can make a highlight play once in a while but probably would be better suited in a COF spot (and his offense wasn't much better than Heywards to boot - he was probably a handful of runs better and that's before acounting defense.) Rios was good, top 20, but again he's more or less average on D.

I know Heyward didn't put up crazy Trout like offensive stats but the guy more than knows how to play great defense and that's where a lot of his value comes from. While you can question defensive metrics all you want, Heyward was about as good on offense as both Jones and Rios while playing MUCH better defense (albiet in a different spot). Hamilton I'd give you, although him changing to a more hitter friendly ballpark (plus his health concerns) I wouldn't be surprised to see Heyward outperform him this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

El Conquistador said:


> I'd take Heyward over Rios, Pacman Jones and Hamilton in that list. 100% definitively. Though, Jones mires a lot of what Heyward does.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Those projections are way too modest for BJ and Heyward.


Ok? That has nothing to do with what PP or I said.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JM said:


> Ok? That has nothing to do with what PP or I said.


How not? Your argument is that Heyward is "good". PP said top 5, according to you. You listed 6 TOP OF'ers in your opinion. I think that's incorrect. Not really a big deal, we can go at this all day, but I want to know where I'm missing your point. How is my context irrelevant or out-of-bounds?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How are Heyward and J-Up suddenly going to become 30 steal guys?

Also, Upton's going to double his HRs from last year. I doubt it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He said he was a top 5 outfielder last year. I listed 6 with better statistical season. Will they be better this year? Who the hell knows. Last year those 6 were better. I don't know how you can disagree with numbers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahem, these numbers disagree with your assessment, JM.

http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.as...2&ind=0&team=0&rost=0&age=0&filter=&players=0


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

JM said:


> How are Heyward and J-Up suddenly going to become 30 steal guys?
> 
> Also, Upton's going to double his HRs from last year. I doubt it.




Ever see heyward and Upton run? Braves are gonna be extremely aggressive this year. J Upton is a 40/40 potential guy, he has a lot more power than people think. He just struggled last year that's all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So some silly metrics as I expected. Whatever. 

Only 26th in wRC+? WOW. WHAT'S UP THERE?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Like I said, defense is apart of the position too. These guys aren't DH's. A run saved is as much as a run scored. C'mon man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The fact that the stat is not even a functional stat is varies depending on what website you go to I'm not going to give it much consideration.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They have much more merit than fielding % and that's a fact. 

So you're just gonna rely on your standard fantasy baseball stats? You're starting to sound like Flex.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> They have much more merit than fielding % and that's a fact.
> 
> So you're just gonna rely on your standard fantasy baseball stats? You're starting to sound like Flex.


wtf mayne


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol Flex you know I'm busting your balls.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm just not using your hocus pocus numbers that websites create. You can use them if you wish though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

So basically you aren't gonna account for defense or baserunning then? Makes sense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, let's put words in people's mouths now. 

You're hiding behind some almighty WAR number that is calculated differently on every website it's calculated on resulting in a different top 5, 10, 20, 134 etc on every website. Yes, let's take this particular website that has Heyward in the top 5 as apposed to other sites and treat treat it like gospel.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'll take Bruce over Heyward. :side:*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I tend to always refer to fangraphs for my stats since I prefer how they compute their pitcher WAR (FIP over runs allowed) and that UZR > DRS. However, B-R has Heyward 6th in WAR among OFs and 2 of those guys above him you didn't even have listed yourself (Bourn, Alex Gordon). And I'm not just hiding behind the WAR shield either. Of the 3 guys you listed that I disagreed with, 2 were awfully similar offensively (Jones, Rios) while not even accounting for Heywards superior defense and baserunning. And Hamilton I'd be iffy on as well, but that wouldn't matter since Heyward would still be in the top 5.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You are hiding behind metrics because instead of using your own assessments to list your top 5 you consult some subjective statistic. Do what you want. It's cool. 

This could go all night. idrc lulz. 

MIGHT AS WELL REPLY AGAIN.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

member when you said Rios was horrible after I told you he was the White Sox 2012 MVP about mid-way through the year? "DUNN HAS A BETTER OPS. KONERKO IS MORE WELL ROUNDED. Heck, even AJ is better!"

plz go, PP.









oh yeh plz go, JM for thinking Heyward is only decent.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> Crazy good? What were all the players that were better than him? I think you're scale will top out early.
> 
> *He's good*. Sure. Yes. He still hasn't answered the hype he created in his rookie year though. But regardless, I'm more skeptical of the other two anyway.





El Conquistador said:


> How not? Your argument is that Heyward is *"good"*. PP said top 5, according to you. You listed 6 TOP OF'ers in your opinion. I think that's incorrect. Not really a big deal, we can go at this all day, but I want to know where I'm missing your point. How is my context irrelevant or out-of-bounds?





El Conquistador said:


> oh yeh plz go, JM for thinking Heyward is only *decent.*


Not even sure anything further needs to be said here.

Read better plz Flexypoo.

He's good, not god though, which is essentially the treatment he gets from several members here.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

My assessments of the 3 guys I disagreed with + heyward:

Jones: Had a hot two months where he looked like an MVP player then turned back into Adam Jones. Solid player, of course, even boarderline all star, but not someone who would've been one of my first 5 picks for OF. Defense was overrated where some highlight plays offset his poor route taking. Didn't deserve the GG for CF over Trout or Jackson. A definite lol when he won that award.

Rios: Really wouldn't have been in my top 10 for top OFs last year. Decent speed and had a good year on offense, but definitely benefited from his home park. Really surprised you didn't list someone like Jackson instead here. Not because I'm a Tigers homer, but he was as good (if not better) on offense and much better on D.

Hamilton: Best offensively of the 4, but worst defensively. It really all depends on what you value and how much offense you can trade off for better defense. I would put him slightly above Heyward, but it's definitely an argument.

Heyward: Hurt by his own home park, but still has a good swing and better eye than both Rios and Jones. Like I've been saying, a lot of his value comes from his baserunning and defense. He's pretty much Michael Bourn with a bit better bat (in terms of power). Due to some injuries to notable OFs (Kemp, Bautista) he creeps up to a top 5 OF for 2012.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heyward still has some getting better to do. He's early 20s and has had two good seasons out of three. He's a guy I'd want on my team for sure.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I would say that it speaks volumes about Heyward's defensive worth as a right fielder that even in his poor offensive "sophomore slump" year of 2011, he was still woth 2.4 WAR, primarily because of his outstanding defense. When he puts together strong offensive years, he's worth 6.3 WAR in 2010 and 5.5 WAR in 2012. 

It seems largely forgotten that Heyward missed some time in 2011--especially around May-June--because of a bad right shoulder. Watching some tape on him a few weeks back, it seemed evident to me that the pain he was experiencing in his right shoulder remained a problem throughout most of 2011, and even when he may have recovered from that problem, his swing was largely compromised because of it (wouldn't be the first or last case of a hitter getting himself into a bad habit because of an injury), not getting fully around on most of his swings like he ought to.

But as a 23-year-old right fielder with the kind of unreal potential he possesses, he'd be a guy I would keep an eye on in 2013. Also, it'll probably be refreshing for Justin Upton to be on a club that apparently wants him, so a fully motivated Upton helping to protect Heyward could be huge for him. B.J. is a bit more of a question mark to me, partly because he seems more prone to not really fulfilling his potential completely, but just as his brother may feel more motivated because of the change in scenery, he may feel more motivation because his little brother is standing next to him in the outfield. It'll be an interesting storyline this season, in any case.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Rios did a lot better last year, because the people around him were actually hitting. Konerko was getting on base consistently, Dunn was getting walked (and K'd), then Rios would be up to bat with 1 or 2 people on. You have to pitch to him, unless you want the bases to be loaded for the next batter or two.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> Not even sure anything further needs to be said here.
> 
> Read better plz Flexypoo.
> 
> He's good, not god though, which is essentially the treatment he gets from several members here.


I was posting/replying for the lawls, JIM. Trying to supply them for you, PP and MrMister when I can.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Is David Dombrowski being a bit too blase about the Detroit Tigers bullpen? I like Bruce Rondon as an in-house piece, but even if he pans out magnificently, I'd consider the Tigers' bullpen a bit thin, especially near the back end. 

Speaking of Rondon, however, he had his first outing in spring training yesterday against the Toronto Blue Jays... Here's the story: http://www.mlive.com/tigers/index.ssf/2013/02/detroit_tigers_bruce_rondon_2.html



> Detroit Tigers' Bruce Rondon displays 'electric stuff,' good dose of wildness in first outing of spring
> 
> By Chris Iott
> February 23, 2013
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

God, I need baseball back... I need baseball back... I need baseball back... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> This morning, Marlins owner Jeffrey Loria took out ad space in multiple South Florida newspapers to pen an open letter to fans of the club. In addition to defending the club's expensive new ballpark, Loria battled back against those who have been critical of the team's personnel decisions. "The controversial trade we made with the Toronto Blue Jays was approved by Commissioner Bud Selig and has been almost universally celebrated by baseball experts outside of Miami for its value," said the owner.


 His problem is giving a shit about the fans, when revenue sharing pays the entire payroll.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"The controversial trade we made with the Toronto Blue Jays was approved by Commissioner and my lover Bud Selig and has been almost universally celebrated by baseball experts outside of Miami for its value," said the owner.

For its value for Toronto :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He should have just said:

*FUCK OFF GUYS, I GOT THIS.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Curtis Granderson broke his arm

LEL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Out 10 weeks with a broken right forearm says MLB Network.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Not like I was expecting us to do anything this year but


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Out 10 weeks with a broken right forearm says MLB Network.


YES


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Man, why's the Yankees line up so shit? JUAN FUCKING RIVERA? YOUKALIS? GOD DAMN HAFNER?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

@ WWF - I wouldn't cheer too much. This is obviously how the Jays plan to win the division. They're coming for LONGO soon.



Jon Snow said:


> Man, why's the Yankees line up so shit? JUAN FUCKING RIVERA? YOUKALIS? GOD DAMN HAFNER?


Yankee fans would like to know too


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well, they're trying to get under the salary cap because there's stiffer penalties after this season, the team is just such shit though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

It's Hal running things now. Much more frugal than his father, George.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No wonder the Blue Jays are going all out, the Yanks and Sox will be shit, their only competition is Tampa (LOL BALTIMORE)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> Well, they're trying to get under the salary cap because there's stiffer penalties after this season, the team is just such shit though.


Yeah I know. I was being facetious. I know Hal is anal about the 189 mil luxury tax threshold. That's still no excuse for signing these warn out bums, especially Hafner :jay



El Conquistador said:


> It's Hal running things now. Much more frugal than his father, George.


Yeah. I never thought I'd see the day a number cruncher would rule the yanks. Even with The Boss gone, Hank tried to carry on his spend at will style, but just doesn't have the passion for baseball to care as much anymore


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

No doubt. Blue Jays ownership saw one of the luckiest teams in MLB history (based on the Pythagorean diagram) contend for the AL East to the last day or two of the season in the Baltimore Orioles (gotta give Buck Showalter a good deal of credit for how he handled their bullpen, too) last year. Red Sox are in rebuilding mode (by their standards, anyway), Yankees are old, fat and lazy (philosophically as a team) and severely banged up. AL East could definitely be more of a race between the Jays and the Rays than anyone else this season, at least if all of their respective pieces fit right (and of course there's always that "if"). 

What's the Yankee lineup probably going to be Opening Day? There's legitimate concern over whether or not Jeter can make it back, despite his comments to the contrary (knowing him, though, he'll probably just make it... maybe he can DH the first week or two of the season, heh). A-Rod's situation seems cloudy as hell. Now Granderson out until probably mid-May. 

If Ichiro has anything left to offer, Yankees might end up being happier about that re-signing than they thought when they went through with it.

Yankees are wise to escape the heightened luxury tax penalties. Ownership realizes that they have to tighten their belts at least a little bit _this year_ if they truly want to keep Robinson Cano wearing pinstripes beyond 2013, just for starters.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Good grief, this Spring Training game between the A's and Angels is going to break records for its length of time.

It took them _an hour _to play the first inning. Stupid feckless pitchers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Honestly, if Jeter is able to play from the beginning and Teixiera doesn't have his trademark opening-month(s) slump, I'm not sure how much the Yankees will really miss Granderson. He's certainly a loss, yes, but if they obtain a replacement that is able to get on base well enough, they'll be fine. The lineup will miss the pop that Curtis can bring, but if they can get a player with a solid OBP, they'll be alright.

With that said, their only _real_ internal options are Juan Rivera and Matt Diaz, so things don't look very good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe if Cano hits 450 with risp.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The AL East is not the almighty powerful anymore. I like it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure, it is. The Orioles have risen up, Toronto is expected to be extremely good, and the Rays are still a good team. The Yankees will inevitably be a good team, too. Maybe not as good as they have been, but certainly a competitive team.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

The Os will fall back down..they won so many one run games last year that the laws of averages will bring then down. But the rays and Jays will kill it this year.The angels, rangers and As will all fight for the two wild card spots cause of the extra wins they get from the astros

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WWF said:


> Sure, it is. The Orioles have risen up, Toronto is expected to be extremely good, and the Rays are still a good team. The Yankees will inevitably be a good team, too. Maybe not as good as they have been, but certainly a competitive team.






I'll take Texas, Angels, and Oakland over all them. Baltimore won't be as good this year...there's just no way. Yankees are on the decline for now (just because of injuries). Rays I just don't know anymore. Boston is done. Blue Jays should win the division.


----------



## NeedCoolerName (Feb 21, 2013)

*Who's Pumped For Baseball?*

I'm a huge basbeball fan. I have told my girlfriend multiple times I will never love another human being as much as I love the Mets. Anyone else really excited for the 2013 WBC and Regular season? Any predictions?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Who's Pumped For Baseball?*

i hope the tampa bay rays make it to the finals, dont see it happening tho as they never spend any real cash


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Who's Pumped For Baseball?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/610452-spring-training-rangers-astros-3-31-a-131.html



kendoo said:


> i hope the tampa bay rays make it to the finals, dont see it happening tho as they never spend any real cash


FUCK YEAH


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I definitely am. 

Predictions

AL EAST

1. Blue Jays
2. Rays (WC)
3. Yankees
4. Orioles
5. Red Sox

AL CENTAL

1. Tigers
2. Royals (WC)
3. Indians
4. White Sox
5. Twins

AL WEST

1. Angels
2. Rangers
3. Athletics
4. Mariners
5. Astros

NL EAST 

1. Nationals
2. Braves (WC)
3. Phillies
4. Mets
5. Marlins

NL CENTRAL

1. Reds
2. Brewers
3. Cardinals
4. Pirates
5. Cubs

NL WEST

1. Dodgers
2. Giants (WC)
3. Diamondbacks
4. Rockies
5. Padres



AL cy young: Jered weaver
AL MVP: Jose Bautista

NL CY YOUNG: Clayton kershaw
NL MVP: Justin Upton

WORLD SERIES: Nationals defeat the Tigers in 7 games.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

i expect evan longoria to have a shit hot season

injury free hopefully


----------



## NeedCoolerName (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Who's Pumped For Baseball?*

I love the rays, one of my best friends if from St. Pete, went there last year to watch my mets (Surprisingly) dominate the Rays. But lets be honest thats not an issue of not wanting to spend real cash, they have no cash. It's a small stadium that doesnt even sell out. The team is great at developing their young players and really focusing on their farm since they cannot afford to go after big name free agents. Extra 2% is one of the best sports books out there.
The Rays need to move to a new stadium which I don't really enjoy saying because St. Pete pretty much lives for the rays. Easily one of the most Underrated baseball towns I have ever seen. Signs all over saying "St Pete supports the rays" Everyone is wearing Rays geear. I wish I lived in a town like that! Unfortunalty NYC is dominated by people who wear baseball hats as a fashion choice, not because they support the team. Or they pretend to support the team and literally couldnt even tell you that Curtis Granderson got injured and is gonna be out for a little.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Who's Pumped For Baseball?*

Well shit, anyone who supports the Rays is cool with me. You should post in the MLB thread, btw. I linked it previously. Just a matter of time until this thread is closed.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Who's Pumped For Baseball?*



NeedCoolerName said:


> I love the rays, one of my best friends if from St. Pete, went there last year to watch my mets (Surprisingly) dominate the Rays. But lets be honest thats not an issue of not wanting to spend real cash, they have no cash. It's a small stadium that doesnt even sell out. The team is great at developing their young players and really focusing on their farm since they cannot afford to go after big name free agents. Extra 2% is one of the best sports books out there.
> The Rays need to move to a new stadium which I don't really enjoy saying because St. Pete pretty much lives for the rays. Easily one of the most Underrated baseball towns I have ever seen. Signs all over saying "St Pete supports the rays" Everyone is wearing Rays geear. I wish I lived in a town like that! Unfortunalty NYC is dominated by people who wear baseball hats as a fashion choice, not because they support the team. Or they pretend to support the team and literally couldnt even tell you that Curtis Granderson got injured and is gonna be out for a little.


true dude, they usualy trade pretty good aswell, i went to a few games when i was over there and the crowds pretty much sucked last i heard they were talking about moving stadiums to clearwater section but again i don't see that happening anytime soon, dont get why more fans dont go to games to help support them its not like the tickets are that expensive. I do think joe madden will have a good season this year and the rays will top the league


----------



## NeedCoolerName (Feb 21, 2013)

This is another year of the rebuilding process for the Mets. If we would have signed Bourne I really think we could have surrpsied some people, especially with the first half we had last year, but now I'm just excited to see some young talent come up. Marcum was a great sign, I hope they sign Wilson in the beginning of the season. 
With our bullpen and the atrocity its been since 2006 (and then caused our historic 2007 collapse) can use any sort of help it can get, and Wilsons a guy that puts fans in seats. Every Giants game I have been to at Citi where Wilsons not injured has been loaded with a shitload of fans there jsut to see B-Dubs. He would be a good guy to have with the young pitchers we have coming up and a good guy to help turn Bobby Parnell into the closer he could possibly be.
With Wheeler and Travis D likely coming up in May, this is going to be a fun year for Mets fans. Not in the WS Title expectations department, but in the sense that we are almost finally out of the cursed Omar era and becoming smarter. All of the moves being made are very reminiscent of how the infamous 1986 Mets came about.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Who's Pumped For Baseball?*

not really, maybe its because I'm a Mets fan


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll throw mine up, in terms of seeding heading into the playoffs:

NL:
1. Nationals
2. Reds
3. Dodgers
4. Braves
5. Diamondbacks

AL:
1. Angels
2. Tigers
3. Rays
4. Yankees
5. Red Sox


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Sox as a playoff team? With that pitching? lel.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> I'll throw mine up, in terms of seeding heading into the playoffs:
> 
> NL:
> 1. Nationals
> ...




Giants don't make the playoffs but the red Sox do? Yea that's not happening.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Flex left out GIANTS to piss off the fans in here.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Giants wont repeat that magical season. Sandoval will get hurt again. Scutaro wont play out of his mind. Pagan will be pedestrian. And they're locked into those contracts for years to come. Watch. Don't question. You have the Royals making the playoffs with one pitcher. Don't be critical. I'll save my picks, you guys save yours. We will see who came closest at the end of the year.

Pedroia, Ortiz, Napoli, Middlebrooks, Elsbury will get it done. It's still a line up that will wear you out. Bard will have a rebound year and command the zone. Hanrahan is an upgrade over nutcase Aceves. Dempster/Lester pitch around a 4.00 ERA. Doubront and Buchholz have the stuff to make people swing and miss.

They're really not as bad as everyone thinks. It's not outrageous to deduce this. The AL East is a crapshoot.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> The Giants wont repeat that magical season. Sandoval will get hurt again. Scutaro wont play out of his mind. Pagan will be pedestrian. And they're locked into those contracts for years to come. Watch. Don't question. You have the Royals making the playoffs with one pitcher. Don't be critical. I'll save my picks, you guys save yours. We will see who came closest at the end of the year.
> 
> Pedroia, Ortiz, Napoli, Middlebrooks, Elsbury will get it done. It's still a line up that will wear you out. Bard will have a rebound year and command the zone. Hanrahan is an upgrade over nutcase Aceves. Dempster/Lester pitch around a 4.00 ERA. Doubront and Buchholz have the stuff to make people swing and miss.
> 
> They're really not as bad as everyone thinks. It's not outrageous to deduce this. The AL East is a crapshoot.




Royals got what they needed, a true ace. Playing In the al central and more nl teams will definitely help them their upside is ridiculous


Red Sox are an absolute fucking mess. What do they got going for them? A returning John lackey? Lmao. Have fun with that. Also Ryan Dempster is gonna get fucking ROCKED like he did in Texas


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Red Sox as a playoff team? With that pitching? lel.


If they pitch like they did last year its going to be another miserable season. I hope Lester can find is command once again and return to the guy we saw in 2010-2011 he was one of the better left handed pitchers in the American league. The bullpen has been much improved. I'm excited for the Red Sox this year its the first time in two years they don't have crazy hype before the season even starts.. I don't see us making the playoffs but at least finishing 3rd in the East.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Lol, you're looney. I watch the same baseball every year that you do and I don't see much potential from that team, aside from Hosmer and Moustakas. Gordon capped out and is what he is. Butler's HR to flyball rate on balls batted went up 19%. Lorenzo Cain can't even make contact as a leadoff hitter. You guys want to talk about a suspect pitching staff... check out KC. Shields as an ace is somewhat plausible, but Ervin Santana? If I had to guess: 1. Shields; 2. Santana; 3. CY CHEN; 4. Hochevar; 5. Mendoza/Paulino/Injured Danny Duffy.

What is so appealing about this team?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess I'll make my predictions:
NL East - Nationals
NL Central - Reds
NL West - Dodgers
WC - Braves & Giants

AL East - Blue Jays
AL Central - Tigers
AL West - A's/Angels
WC - Angels/A's & Rays


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> Lol, you're looney. I watch the same baseball every year that you do and I don't see much potential from that team, aside from Hosmer and Moustakas. Gordon capped out and is what he is. Butler's HR to flyball rate on balls batted went up 19%. Lorenzo Cain can't even make contact as a leadoff hitter. You guys want to talk about a suspect pitching staff... check out KC. Shields as an ace is somewhat plausible, but Ervin Santana? If I had to guess: 1. Shields; 2. Santana; 3. CY CHEN; 4. Hochevar; 5. Mendoza/Paulino/Injured Danny Duffy.
> 
> What is so appealing about this team?




They wouldn't trade the best prospect in baseball if they knew they couldn't win. I'll agree that their back end of their rotation is iffy, but look at the red sox rotation? Definitely not any better. Gordon will definitely have a nice bounce back year. I also love the arms in their bullpen. 

And mike montgomery is gonna be a name to watch out for. His stuff is terrific and I expect him to get called up this year. Now he did struggle last year in triple A but he's way too talented to do it twice.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> WORLD SERIES: Nationals defeat the Tigers in 7 games.


Fantastic predictions, brother. (Y)

Just going to go with playoff predictions here.

*ALCS:* Angels over Tigers
*NLCS:* NATIONALS over GIANTS (Hopefully Brother CP, Brother Deso, and I finally get our seven game series between these two ELITE teams).

*World Series:* NATIONALS :mark: over Angels.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm a huge Angels fan but there is still questions about the pitching.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I just want a TROUT/HARPER World Series.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> Fantastic predictions, brother. (Y)
> 
> Just going to go with playoff predictions here.
> 
> ...




I'm currently OBSESSED with their pitching. Best rotation and bullpen in the majors. NOT EVEN CLOSE


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I think if everyone on that staff stays healthy, there is no way they don't at least win the National League. Hopefully Gio and ROSS don't regress.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> The Giants wont repeat that magical season. Sandoval will get hurt again. Scutaro wont play out of his mind. Pagan will be pedestrian. And they're locked into those contracts for years to come. Watch. Don't question. You have the Royals making the playoffs with one pitcher. Don't be critical. I'll save my picks, you guys save yours. We will see who came closest at the end of the year.
> 
> Pedroia, Ortiz, Napoli, Middlebrooks, Elsbury will get it done. It's still a line up that will wear you out. Bard will have a rebound year and command the zone. Hanrahan is an upgrade over nutcase Aceves. Dempster/Lester pitch around a 4.00 ERA. Doubront and Buchholz have the stuff to make people swing and miss.
> 
> They're really not as bad as everyone thinks. It's not outrageous to deduce this. The AL East is a crapshoot.


What if all those pitchers blow goats though? Really all of them don't have to suck at the same time for Boston to be a sub .500 team.

I like the lineup though. Victorino might be meh as a hitter now, but he's probably better in the OF than anything they had last season not named Jacoby Ellsbury.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm really liking the potential of the Red Sox and Diamondbacks. I could be extremely wrong, but I can see Pedroia and Goldschmidt both having MVP caliber seasons respectively for their ball clubs. As far as pitching for the Red Sox, I think Dempster and Lester will be steady, kind of like a Mark Buehrle type. I don't see the Orioles or Rays striking fear into any of the AL East pitching staffs. The Yankees still do if Tex stays injury free. The Blue Jays look good on paper, but I'm expecting Reyes, Joey Bats or Lawrie to get hurt at one point or another.

In a nutshell, the staff could entirely suck. I don't think it will. I don't see Dempster or Lester being "aces" anymore, but they should be the calming influences that give the Red Sox quality starts when guys like Doubront or Buchholz get wound up or fail to seize the moment, so to speak.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Doesn't Dumpster get hurt every year?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> I'm really liking the potential of the Red Sox and Diamondbacks. I could be extremely wrong, but I can see Pedroia and Goldschmidt both having MVP caliber seasons respectively for their ball clubs. As far as pitching for the Red Sox, I think Dempster and Lester will be steady, kind of like a Mark Buehrle type. I don't see the Orioles or Rays striking fear into any of the AL East pitching staffs. The Yankees still do if Tex stays injury free. The Blue Jays look good on paper, but I'm expecting Reyes, Joey Bats or Lawrie to get hurt at one point or another.
> 
> In a nutshell, the staff could entirely suck. I don't think it will. I don't see Dempster or Lester being "aces" anymore, but they should be the calming influences that give the Red Sox quality starts when guys like Doubront or Buchholz get wound up or fail to seize the moment, so to speak.


Well we do agree it's pretty much all down to Bosox pitching. They're gonna hit. I like Doubront and Buc too, but I just don't think Lester, Dempster and bullpen are gonna cut it. Not enough to make the playoffs. But I too could be WRONG.

I mean the A's and O's came out of nowhere to have success (A's pitching is obviously good but yeah). Boston is not any worse than those teams really.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That's a false misconception you have there, Stacks. Dempster:

2008 - 33 GS, 206.2 IP
2009 - 31 GS, 200 IP
2010 - 34 GS, 215 IP
2011 - 34 GS, 202 IP
2012 - 28 GS, 173 total IP between CHC & TEX

Also, I saw that James Shields' home numbers in the Tampa dome were light years better than his away numbers. Something like a 3.4 ERA at Tropicana, whereas he had a 4.48 ERA on the road.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> *I mean the A's and O's came out of nowhere to have success* (A's pitching is obviously good but yeah). Boston is not any worse than those teams really.


I dont know if that is the case with the A's, its more we were just ignorant. Once they added Josh Reddick, Yoenis Céspedes, Tommy Milone, Brad Peacock, Jarrod Parker, and Ryan Cook, they had potential to become a headache which they did create. The fact that they are basically keeping their line up intact is something to worry about this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Can a Red Sox fan tell me about LARS ANDERSON.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Also, Flex, the Jays will finish 4th or 5th in the Division? Must be trolling.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

srs. No troll.

JJ will get hurt. He moves from a pitcher's park to a hitter friendly park. There's a 100% chance one or two of Bautista/Reyes/Lawrie visit the disabled list this year. Yankees rotation > Blue Jays. And I already stated how high I am on Pedroia and his supporting cast this year.

Rays
Red Sox
Yankees
Blue Jays
Orioles

Bank on it. Reyes and Buehrle are pissed to even be part of the Toronto ball club. Still extremely bitter about the Miami deal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sabathia, Kurodo, Pettitte, Hughes, Nova > Dickey, Morrow, Buehrle, Johnson, Romero

lol










Reyes was especially pissed when he took this picture for twitter just after the trade.

If we're throwing out predictions Jeter, Granderson, A-Rod will all spend time on the DL. owait.

Pedroia's supporting cast is not good... 

This is a waste of time. 

lolwuttttttt.

Just unwilling to admit the Jays will actually be good this year. Oh well.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

John Mercer said:


> Sabathia, Kurodo, Pettitte, Hughes, Nova > Dickey, Morrow, Buehrle, Johnson, Romero
> 
> lol
> 
> ...




Agreed, I also think some people are forgetting about Lawrie. I think this year is going to be his breakout year. Last year he was too up and down


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Okay, homer. You heard it here first when it does happen. I don't expect you to have a clear, objective mind.

I'd rather have Sabathia/Kuroda/Pettitte than Dickey/Morrow/Buehrle. JJ & Romero are up in the air. Nobody knows what to expect from those two. Dickey's production will decline moving from the NL to AL East. JJ/Romero and Hughes/Nova/Phelps/Pineda both are equally unreliable back-ends of rotations. Nova/Hughes have been all-star level pitchers; same goes for JJ/Romero.

Boston's lineup is still a top 3-5 lineup in the MLB. Not good? WHAAAAT?

Reyes had no choice to take that picture to give off an aura of optimism, when in reality, he's been chirping with the media, saying he's upset that Loria told him to buy a home in Miami and then traded him two days after. As far as Lawrie, let's see him play a full season first. I reserve the right to hold judgement on him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It should be noted that Phil Hughes has a bulging disc in his back. I think it's upper back so maybe that's not as bad as lower back, but back problems are problems you never want.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> Okay, homer. You heard it here first when it does happen. I don't expect you to have a clear, objective mind.
> 
> I'd rather have Sabathia/Kuroda/Pettitte than Dickey/Morrow/Buehrle. JJ & Romero are up in the air. Nobody knows what to expect from those two. Dickey's production will decline moving from the NL to AL East. JJ/Romero and Hughes/Nova/Phelps/Pineda both are equally unreliable back-ends of rotations. Nova/Hughes have been all-star level pitchers; same goes for JJ/Romero.
> 
> ...




Do you even know what your talking about? Firstly, sabathia is on the downside of his career, karoda and pettite are nothing special anymore. 

You didn't even name josh Johnson who is miles better than sabathia when healthy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Johnson miles better than Sabathia? Can't even come close to agreeing with that.

JJ = Josh Johnson btw


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Do you even know what your talking about? Firstly, sabathia is on the downside of his career, karoda and pettite are nothing special anymore.
> 
> You didn't even name josh Johnson who is miles better than sabathia when healthy.


I'm not sure if I even want to keep debating with you. You're delusional if you think Sabathia isn't the best pitcher in either rotation. Not only does he have the pedigree, but the procedure Sabathia had this offseason was minor. He's only 31. What have you seen that makes you say he's on the "downside" of his career? His first DL stint was related to a strained groin - absolutely not related to a shoulder, elbow or lat injury. In the playoffs, CC pitched with inflammation and bone spurs in his elbow. Do you want to know his stats in the 2012 postseason? - 3 Games Started, 1 CG, 21 & 1/3 IP, 3.38 ERA... WITH PAIN.

EDIT:

Just checked... CC is 32 years old.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> I'm not sure if I even want to keep debating with you. You're delusional if you think Sabathia isn't the best pitcher in either rotation. Not only does he have the pedigree, but the procedure Sabathia had this offseason was minor. He's only 31. What have you seen that makes you say he's on the "downside" of his career? His first DL stint was related to a strained groin - absolutely not related to a shoulder, elbow or lat injury. In the playoffs, CC pitched with inflammation and bone spurs in his elbow. Do you want to know his stats in the 2012 postseason? - 3 Games Started, 1 CG, 21 & 1/3 IP, 3.38 ERA... WITH PAIN.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just checked... CC is 32 years old.




Like I said when JJ is healthy id take him any day over sabathia. Ccs innings have gone down over the past 3 seasons, his heath isn't good, his weight will eventually play a role as he's getting older. I just don't see a big deal in him anymore. I'm not saying he's bad, but I don't want him as my ace anymore.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That's completely inaccurate. CC threw 237 innings each year in 2010 and 2011. In a year when he landed on the DL once for a groin and was held back from two starts at the end of the year because of inflammation in his elbow (last year, 2012), CC still threw 200 innings. 

Do you want to present a counterargument, or do you want to keep presenting fallacies? His innings pitched have not really shown any trend of decline. 

2008 (Cleveland & Milwaukee) - 253 IP
2009 - 230 IP
2010 - 237 IP
2011 - 237 IP
2012 - 200 IP


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

So he's mad at Loria for misleading him. What exactly does that have to do with Toronto? He's been nothing but upbeat, optimistic and happy about the Jays since arriving. Dickey said he's the best teammate he's ever had and expects that to continue. 

How many rotations have question marks at 4 and 5? A LOT. How many have had seasons in the past at the level that JJ and Romero have? Not many. They don't need to be much better than average anyway. Certainly don't need to be elite. 

You can speculate that half the Jays team will end up injured. That can happen to any team really so why you'd say that will happen to the Jays and not the Red Sox or Yankees or Rays etc is beyond me. 

Not sure what homer has to do with anything. They're the projected division winner on every network, every website, every analyst. When you drastically improve your baseball club and the rest of the division makes lateral moves (at best) you expect to not finish in the same place as the year before.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you hear that? It's the jimmies...Rustling in the wind...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

El Conquistador said:


> The Giants wont repeat that magical season.


It's always the smart money to bet against a team repeating a World Series Championship. And while "magical" is an appropriate term to use for a team that does go all the way (and I will freely use the term because of the twisting road the season was for the team, marked by a Perfect Game I was fortunate enough to attend all the way through an All-Star Game that foreshadowed the first game of the World Series to an under-the-radar trade for an infielder, and a host of records and historic games the team was in, six elimination games survived in the postseason, etceteras) it's not like the Giants didn't face their fair share of adversity in 2012. Our closer pitched all of one inning last April before leaving the team to have his second Tommy John surgery performed. Which resulted in a "closer-by-committee" management of the bullpen. Casilla worked out for a while, then after sustaining a bad blister problem on his hand, began to become a liability in that role by late June/early July. That stretch alone probably cost the Giants at least three wins with six blown saves. 

The trade for Hunter Pence didn't work out the way Sabean had hoped; Pence was horrible as a Giant with a .219/.287/.384 line, all way below his career norm. Sandoval suffered his second (and thankfully last) hamate bone injury, sending him to the DL for six weeks. And perhaps most critically our much-celebrated two-time Cy Young Award-winning ace pitcher became a shell of himself, posting an ERA that was by far the worst among all qualified starters in the game. Bumgarner went through a terribe, nearly two-month-long (counting postseason starts) run with severe mechanical problems. Because of the aforementioned bullpen uncertainty, Matt Cain was used more liberally, resulting in him becoming almost completely exhausted by the time the postseason run started. Brandon Crawford, rookie SS, made a boatload of errors in the first half before becoming a very solid defensive shortstop in the second half; Brandon Belt, rookie 1B, underperformed expectations in terms of power, running very hot and very cold at different points in the season before becoming consistent from early August onward. This team had _Ryan Theriot_ as its starting second baseman for the first two-thirds of the season before Marco Scutaro showed up. 



El Conquistador said:


> Sandoval will get hurt again


Possible. But if he does, it'll have to be something different from hamate bones, as he's out of hamate bones to injure.



El Conquistador said:


> Scutaro wont play out of his mind.


Almost a given. I certainly don't expect him to hit .362 as a Giant forever. However, his career averages will do just nicely. As previously hinted at, it's not difficult to upgrade from Ryan Theriot. And if there is one place where the Giants' farm system is notoriously weak, it's with middle infielders, so keeping Scutaro was something of a necessity. At the same time, though, Joe Panik could very easily be ready to join the San Francisco club by late 2014/early 2015.



El Conquistador said:


> Pagan will be pedestrian.


What is the evidence for this? Yes, he had a bad 2011. But that bad 2011 was notable for a reason. Anything below 2 WAR is very much below average for Pagan. Moreover, he is just about as well-suited to AT&T Park as any hitter in the game. I'm willing to think he won't give us 5 WAR again, but at the same time, I could see him replicating much of his offensive success at home, since he was built to hit triples and AT&T Park is about as triples-friendly a ball park as any that has ever been created. He broke the San Francisco Giants' record for triples in a season, and I could see him going after that record again. 



El Conquistador said:


> And they're locked into those contracts for years to come.


Sandoval, unless he is extended, is a free agent after 2014. Everyone pretty much takes it for granted that it would be a blessing to get two whole years of quality starting second baseman work from Scutaro at his age, so the third year, while definitely an overpay, is something of a "thank you" to Scutaro for the work he put in to help the team make it all the way. Pagan's contract is definitely the most questionable, at four years, $40 million (thanks, Phillies), but a bit like Scutaro, he's sort of a late-bloomer (still only 31, though) and unlike some center fielders at his age, unlikely to begin declining for another couple of years or so. It should be noted that in 2012 he had on and off very minor hand injuries, and one of them contributed to one of his slumps.

Ultimately, if Pence can even begin to get back to his career averages for production, if Belt can potentially put together a strong year (hate to use the term "breakout" but it would be welcomed) and if Lincecum can be even halfway between the awfulness that he was for the most part in 2012 and what he was before, I think even if Pagan and Scutaro don't even begin to duplicate their 2012 performances in 2013, a lot of these troubles will be offset. It would be nice if we could get something close to a full year of Sandoval, though; the odds of which are, again, decent, since he's out of hamate bones.

Anything can or might happen over the course of a baseball season. I'm not completely certain that the NL West will be had again by the Giants, but I'm also rather sure that San Francisco's baseball team is among the elite teams of the National League, warts and all, along with the Nationals, Reds, Braves, Cardinals and Dodgers. Unless the team is beset by a 2011-like storm of cataclysmic injuries to key starting stars all the way through the roster, with Scutaro becoming the new broken-down Aubrey Huff, I honestly have difficulty seeing that not being the case for at least another year.

Having said all of that, I could see the Diamondbacks make a run this year, too. Their pythag left them with an 86-76 record last year, so they underperformed by five games. The division will be a kerfuffle, I'm sure.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

xdoomsayerx said:


> WORLD SERIES: Nationals defeat the Tigers in 7 games.





GOON The Legend said:


> Fantastic predictions, brother. (Y)
> 
> Just going to go with playoff predictions here.
> 
> ...


Yes, Brother *GOON*, it would be awesome to finally see a seven-game NLCS series between the Nationals and Giants.

Pfft, but a real elite team would _sweep_ the Tigers in the World Series.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF said:


> Do you hear that? It's the jimmies...Rustling in the wind...


Just discussion bro. And me thinking Flex is OUT OF HIS MIND.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with Flex's assessment that Yankees rotation will be > than Toronto, even with the addition of Dickey, Johnson, and Buehrle. Tampa's rotation still tops in division, though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you. Good to see I'm not losing it and have some sense of reality.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Because one guy agrees with you and all analysts don't? Well ok lol.

We'll see I guess. To me it just comes off as extreme denial and diswant for the Jays to actually be good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Were analysts high on the Marlins though? I don't remember and didn't care then. There have been plenty of paper champions that have fallen on their faces. 

Not even saying the Jays will do that, but I ask how is their bullpen? Sure the starters have some question marks, but how is relief pitching for that team? Legit question, and not a lame way to take a shot at the Jays.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Most of the hype for the Marlins was fan generated and it decreased a lot when Pujols went to the Angels. Analysts were intrigued but not sold, from what I read. All analysts are really sold on is the Jays winning the division, we're not talking World Series here but they give them around the 2nd or third best shot at winning the AL. 4th in the division is just ridiculous pending half the team getting hurt.

Jays bullpen is something close to:

Santos
Janssen
Delibar
Oliver
Lincoln
Cecil
Loup

Or something similar.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So we all agree the Red Sox will win 110 games and face the Dodgers in an epic World Series matchup? That's great we got that out of the way.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

29 guys of 50 picked the Marlins to make the playoffs for ESPN, 9 of 10 on CBS sports, and so did SI. There were many teams on the Marlins bandwagon. Even more were on the Angels bandwagon and look how they panned out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the Angels are probably a better example from last season. I'd think that bandwagon is even bigger this season and rightfully so.

JM, is that Oliver, Darren Oliver? Only other guy I know is Janssen, so that didn't really answer my question.:side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Sergio Santos was a pretty good reliever for the White Sox before getting hurt last year early on. Got closer material.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Darren Oliver ya.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And ya I'm not about to discount good teams because some good teams have fallen short recently. That really doesn't provide any basis at all for substantial grounds.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's just an example of how things can go to shit. Just because a team is overwhelmingly a favorite of analysts doesn't mean they'll be successful. Of course each team is different and has different circumstances, talent, morale, leadership, luck, and all the stuff it takes to be successful.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How good is the Yankee's rotation outside of CC? I would take the Blue Jays over the yankees anyway.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Yeah the Angels are probably a better example from last season. I'd think that bandwagon is even bigger this season and rightfully so.
> 
> JM, is that Oliver, Darren Oliver? Only other guy I know is Janssen, so that didn't really answer my question.:side:


Angels would have been fine if it wasnt for the God awful bullpen.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Kuroda was surprisingly very effective in his move from the NL West to AL East. Pettitte was good when he was healthy, although he came late and suffered an injury during the year. Nova was effected with gopherballitis more than anything, which I think will regress to his first two year totals of under 9% HR rate. Hughes I'm not a big fan of, but as a #5, he's > Romero, should his injury issues not be too serious. The Jays may have bigger names, but Buehrle is pitching a spot too high (more of a 4 than 3), Johnson and Dickey are moving into much tougher hitting divisions, Romero was a mess last year and Morrow was hurt.

If Dickey keeps up his massive K rate that will be a good sign for them, Johnson should be a good number 2, but I'll take the Yankees back end over the Jays, especially when the Yankees have Pineda, Baunellos, and Campos sitting in rehab/minors.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really understand why Hughes is better than Romero. Romero has 2 years as a starter better than any year Hughes has as a starter and has only had 1 bad year period. A year in which he finished it off with off-season surgery on his throwing elbow plus has had work on his knees. The guy has banged up most of the second half of the season. He's the 5th starter with something to prove. He should be fine. 

What really do the Yankees have to be excited about this year beyond Cano being in a contract year. Everyone is old/injured or both.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You're a homer, JM. I'm not discussing this any further. I don't despise the Blue Jays. If you're going to resort to name calling, then argue with someone else. Though, I must say, you'll have a hard time finding somebody who will have the gall to speak up and point out the flaws in the Blue Jays. Whenever there is a sexy team, we all become captivated to pick them to make a deep run. I wont make that mistake again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The only team I'm convinced is in the post season is the Washington Nationals. Pitching is just insanely good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really understand what I've said to make me a homer or where I've done any name calling. If defending what pretty much everyone else is saying makes me a homer then so be it. It's not like I'm saying the TWINS ARE GOING ALL THE WAY TO THE WORLD SERIES WOOO YA BABY BAM.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't get the whole Reyes is the best teammate anyone could ask for notion either. Did Dickey forget when Reyes got on base in his last at bat of the season two years ago, he pulled himself out of the game to secure the NL batting crown? LOL. Selfless teammate. Please...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

> Said Jays teammate R.A. Dickey, who played with Reyes on the Mets: "If you put four or five names in a hat and asked me to draw, I would hope ever time to pick out Jose's name to have on (my) team.
> 
> "He's a bundle of energy. If he's on the field, he's going to be playing incredibly hard, all the time -- consistently. He's just a pro's pro. And his smile lights up the clubhouse. It's a fun component to any team, is to have a guy who can bring that excitement every day. And he certainly does."


...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The only team I'm convinced is in the post season is the Washington Nationals. Pitching is just insanely good.


I'm gonna convince myself that you were just talking about teams from the NL.

And JM I didn't say the Yankees were better than the Jays, just their pitching staff was slightly better. Jays offense has more firepower than the depleted Yankees team. And I'd take Hughes over Romero because he's always been able to possess more control and, until we see otherwise, I can't rely on Romero getting back to what he was. Which, when you look at it, was somewhat masked by luck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Were analysts high on the Marlins though? I don't remember and didn't care then. There have been plenty of paper champions that have fallen on their faces.
> 
> Not even saying the Jays will do that, but I ask how is their bullpen? Sure the starters have some question marks, but how is relief pitching for that team? Legit question, and not a lame way to take a shot at the Jays.


The NL East was project to be the toughest division top to bottom with the AL East last year, and it was.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Sergio Santos was a pretty good reliever for the White Sox before getting hurt last year early on. Got closer material.





LOL. Yea if he's in to close when his team is up by 3 runs. Even then he'd probably screw it up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not really sure what that's based on as a White Sox fan lulz. He was pretty effective in 2011.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

John Mercer said:


> Not really sure what that's based on as a White Sox fan lulz. He was pretty effective in 2011.






He started really great, then later in the season every time he'd come in he'd give up like 3 hits then some how get out of it, then eventually he started blowing leads.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Once pretty damn good Carl Crawford has had a setback with that elbow already.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

COULD THE SPRING TRAINING WOES THAT THE ANGELS ARE FACING BE A SIGN OF THINGS TO COME DURING THE REGULAR SEASON?!??!?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GOON The Legend said:


> COULD THE SPRING TRAINING WOES THAT THE ANGELS ARE FACING BE A SIGN OF THINGS TO COME DURING THE REGULAR SEASON?!??!?!


No because all of our pitchers have been scrubs.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> COULD THE SPRING TRAINING WOES THAT THE ANGELS ARE FACING BE A SIGN OF THINGS TO COME DURING THE REGULAR SEASON?!??!?!




No, I think rangers will fall this year and the athletics won't be as good as last year. No one else to worry about in the AL WEST. Now the playoffs will be a different story I don't see the angels getting by teams like Detroit or Tampa.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The good ole 'Stros are a legit threat to win the AL West.

All that talent on their team, 90+ wins IMO.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

xdoomsayerx said:


> No, I think rangers will fall this year and the athletics won't be as good as last year. No one else to worry about in the AL WEST. Now the playoffs will be a different story I don't see the angels getting by teams like Detroit or Tampa.


Angels completely owned Detroit in their series of meetings through out the last season, Tampa on the other hand RAPED Angels.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Joe said that he expects Wil to be ready early on in the season. :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

DubC said:


> Angels completely owned Detroit in their series of meetings through out the last season, Tampa on the other hand RAPED Angels.




So? That's the regular season. In a playoff tigers have the sp advantage.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

^This guy. Listen to him. VERLANDER. CABRERA. FIELDER. HUNTER. JACKSON. MARTINEZ. FISTER. SCHERZER. SANCHEZ. COKE. WORLD SERIES. HERE WE COME.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lolverlander, the guy was a joke in the playoffs


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea unfortunately I know Detroit too well being a die hard Whitesox fan


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

@ PP:









Gotta' get past the Go Go White Sox first. Not so fast, YOUNG MAN.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Yea unfortunately I know Detroit too well being a die hard Whitesox fan


I'm ashamed that you are a part of the same fan base as myself. You know next to nothing.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> I'm ashamed that you are a part of the same fan base as myself. You know next to nothing.




Yeah, this coming from the guy who thinks Boston is making the post season. LMAO.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You should be talking. You picked KC.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You BOTH are IDIOTS. :allen


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

inb4 the Tigers start sluggish again and PP is all about DOOM.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't want to upset *Dub* but I'm just very skeptical of the Angels' pitching in general (Weaver is a real ace but every other guy in the rotation at least has a sizable question mark, though one would hope that C.J. Wilson will be significantly better coming off his elbow surgery and Vargas should be consistent), but especially their bullpen. Like he keeps saying, it was their bullpen that was the real story of woes last year. 

Not sure how many of those babe-like youthful A's pitchers will regress or actually improve, but based on what they did, coupled to the strength of their 'pen vs. the Angels, it makes things very interesting in spite of that freakish-on-paper lineup the Angels boast.

Tigers should have a significantly deeper, scarier lineup with Torii Hunter batting second and Victor Martinez back in the #5 hole behind Cabrera and Fielder. Right field was a massive hole for Detroit pretty much all last year, and if the admittedly old Hunter can offer anything close to what he was delivering for the Angels, they should be in much better shape. However, I'm a little bit unconvinced that Scherzer can deliver a 2012-like 2013 for them, particularly with his right shoulder history. And their bullpen still seems thin to me. Nevertheless, they're probably going to be an all-around better team this year. At least that is what you would think with the Hunter acquisition and Martinez making his return.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Yea unfortunately I know Detroit too well being a die hard Whitesox fan


I distinctly remember watching the White Sox blow three games against the Kansas City Royals in September last year, on MLB Network. White Sox lost four games that month in all to the Royals, but three of them were very much winnable. Those three games alone, had they gone Chicago's way, would have made the AL Central a tied affair with the Tigers by season's end.

But it gets worse.

To put it in perspective, the White Sox went 6-12 against the Kansas City Royals in 2012. (6-12 was also their record against the Tigers, fittingly enough.) Tigers, meanwhile, went 13-5 against the lowly Royals.

White Sox really needed to take care of internal AL Central business and righteously squash that KC tomato can. 

Things could have been very different. 

And, indeed, the White Sox had a pythagorean in 2012 of 88-74, the exact same record their rival division-winner boasted.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Angels own the Tigers? :lmao Let's see the Angels actually make the playoffs first, talk about laughing stock.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> I distinctly remember watching the White Sox blow three games against the Kansas City Royals in September last year, on MLB Network. White Sox lost four games that month in all to the Royals, but three of them were very much winnable. Those three games alone, had they gone Chicago's way, would have made the AL Central a tied affair with the Tigers by season's end.
> 
> But it gets worse.
> 
> ...




that's been the Whitesox problem, could never beat KC and Minnesota if our lives depended on it. Especially when Minnesota was still playing at the metrodome. THE WORST.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> Angels own the Tigers? :lmao Let's see the Angels actually make the playoffs first, talk about laughing stock.


Tigers are the laughing stock, Lol at getting sweep in the WS. Scums.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

World Baseball Classic

Does anyone care? Don't know much about Japan, but I'm assuming they're gonna bring it again. Obviously the Dominicans are REALLY good at baseball, but they won't have Pujols, Bautista, or PAPI. They still boast EE, Cano, Hanley, and Reyes in the infield though. The Venezuelans are damn good too. Anrdus, Prado, MIGGY, Cargo, and Panda. DR and Venezuela are in the same grouping though. I'm not sure if only one team comes out of each group, but it'd be good for the US if that was the case.

The US will have some problems with these teams assuming they even advance.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Top two teams from each group advance. I expect USA to finish 3rd.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DubC said:


> Lolverlander, the guy was a joke in the playoffs


Lolwut? He allowed 2 runs in 24 1/3 IP during the ALDS/CS. 15 total baserunners. He had a bad outing against SF but Panda pretty much beat him himself with the HR's.

And let me know when Weaver gets on Verlanders level. That'll take a while. Or when the Angels make it to the playoffs. Spend millions of dollars on over 30 superstars. When they're all broken down in two years lol.



MrMister said:


> inb4 the Tigers start sluggish again and PP is all about DOOM.


They just like to make the regular season worth watching. Can't bore everyone too quickly.



MrMister said:


> World Baseball Classic
> 
> Does anyone care? Don't know much about Japan, but I'm assuming they're gonna bring it again. Obviously the Dominicans are REALLY good at baseball, but they won't have Pujols, Bautista, or PAPI. They still boast EE, Cano, Hanley, and Reyes in the infield though. The Venezuelans are damn good too. Anrdus, Prado, MIGGY, Cargo, and Panda. DR and Venezuela are in the same grouping though. I'm not sure if only one team comes out of each group, but it'd be good for the US if that was the case.
> 
> The US will have some problems with these teams assuming they even advance.


I'm actually going to try to watch as many games as possible. Better than Spring Training games where guys are out by the 5th inning.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i heard the Amgels Reupped Trout's contract for 510k. lol that's almost like when Lincecum was winning cy youngs while making the league minimum.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That's twice they've disappointed TROUT this winter. Not a good sign.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont see what all the fuss is about, is mainly his agent who saying this and according Alden Gonzalez, Trout isnt disappointed. Trout will get his big payday down the line. And yes I know, Angels might/will get outbid.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Trout to the Cubs, plz. Trout + Super Starlin :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It does kind of look... strange, though. Especially after you see the Rays give Jeremy Hellickson a $77,000 raise after he won the 2011 AL ROY and now the Angels give Trout $27,500 after he won the 2012 award and finished 2nd in MVP balloting? Especially considering the status of the Rays financially (the poor fans are already counting the days until David Price is gone, which is sad: http://espn.go.com/blog/spring-training/post/_/id/702/david-prices-days-with-rays-numbered) compared with the Angels. Ah well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They just shelled out quite a bit for Hamilton. Trout is gonna get paid at some point. A lot too. He's only 20-21. I thought this was pretty standard for young players. Of course Trout isn't just some random up and comer.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> *They just shelled out quite a bit for Hamilton. Trout is gonna get paid at some point. A lot too. * He's only 20-21. I thought this was pretty standard for young players. Of course Trout isn't just some random up and comer.


I was just thinking about this, too. You almost have to wonder if Dipoto or Moreno have talked with Trout about this, even if only for a few moments. They might even be seeing this as something of the final test of Trout and his loyalty to the team--i.e., "Take peanuts now while we try to assemble a team that can win it all, and you'll be taken care of even more liberally than you are going to be anyway." 

Also, Trout's getting some rather big endorsement deals and the like. 

It's going to be fun speculating about what happens depending on what he does in the 2013 season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is more about the story and how Angels's system is used:


> PHOENIX, Ariz. -- The Angels gave superstar outfielder Mike Trout a $510,000 salary for next season, representing a $20,000 jump from the Major League minimum, and his agent is not happy.
> 
> Trout's representative, Craig Landis, made it clear in an email that Trout's contract is "not the result of a negotiated compromise," adding that the salary "falls well short of a 'fair' contract and I have voiced this to the Angels throughout the process."
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GIANTS need to sign Jen-Ho Tseng in the international draft this year. :mark:

You could tell he was amped up for his appearance in the WBC, but the kid has _stuff_. The curveball and splitfinger in particular are stupid nasty.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Trout's making the same as Stanton I believe, so that pay seems about right.

Also :


> One AL executive cautions not to rule out the Tigers as a major player for the Marlins' Giancarlo Stanton when the time comes. Tigers GM Dave Dombrowski has strong ties to the Marlins from his time with them and may have the chips to get a deal done. Detroit could use third baseman/outfielder Nick Castellanos, outfielder Avisail Garcia, righty Rick Porcello, and others to entice Miami.


Not again...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> Also :
> 
> Not again...


:mark::mark::mark: Dombrowski DO IT.

Very pissed that these first two groups of WBC games are on during the middle of the night. As much as I'd like to watch the games I'm not staying up till 4 to watch it or wake up at 5:30 to watch it. C'mon MLB. You wanna make this thing big you gotta put all of the teams have games in the US and let them play during the day. If you place them right (Asian teams in Pacific NW; Central American teams in Texas/Arizona) people will still come. Just smh at how they've handled the start of this televising it. 12 games where your audience will be greatly cut down because the games will be played when people are sleeping.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Blanton starts today, really eager to see how he does.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Everytime Veron Wells plays I'm like "oh yeah he still has a job" :lmao
I keep thinking Kole Kalhoun is gonna get the 4th OF spot, but i keep forgetting it's already taken.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ring General Daniels said:


> Everytime Veron Wells plays I'm like "oh yeah he still has a job" :lmao
> I keep thinking Kole Kalhoun is gonna get the 4th OF spot, but i keep forgetting it's already taken.


$21 million dollars to be the fourth outfielder.

Not bad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2013/03/hunter-pence-wants-long-term-deal-with-giants.html



> Giants outfielder Hunter Pence says that his preference is to sign a long term contract with the club rather than test free agency, according to Jim Bowden of ESPN.com (on Twitter). Pence will be able to test the open market after the 2013 season.
> 
> The Beverly Hills Sports Council client avoided arbitration with San Francisco this winter and is earning $13.8MM in his walk year. As MLBTR's Extension Tracker shows, GM Brian Sabean has already worked out a pair of extensions this winter by agreeing to deals with Sergio Romo and Santiago Casilla.
> 
> Pence is No. 10 on Tim Dierkes' list of 2014 free agents, making him the third-highest ranked outfielder in the group behind Shin-Soo Choo and Jacoby Ellsbury.


You want a three-year deal or something, Hunter? Produce this year (and not just clubhouse speeches and dugout rallies, though they're nice).

Also, be cool with playing in LF, at least when we're at home.

Probably the better option is giving him a qualifying offer (assuming he doesn't stink again); either you get the pick (hurray!), he takes it (one more year of commitment, not bad) or you possibly kill a great deal of his market value and re-sign him at a very considerable discount (also good).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd like to see the Yankees go after Soriano. He would be a suitable stop-gap type of player for this year for the pin stripes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Aside from giving up a homer, Blanton is solid so far.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

But wasn't he mostly facing Cubs scrubs, *Dub*?

Nevertheless, two whole innings of work with 19 pitches is still rather good work on his end.

Haha, about half an hour ago you could see why Trumbo is now almost always a DH rather than an outfielder.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

To me, all Cubs players are scrubs :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Watchout your comments, brahs. Us Chicagoans don't appreciate that.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> $21 million dollars to be the fourth outfielder.
> 
> Not bad.


Hey it is what it is man, I'd rather have him suck and play once a week then have him suck on a daily basis.
The amount he is getting hasn't hindered the Angels yet, so it's whatever at the moment.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

El Conquistador said:


> Watchout your comments, brahs. Us Chicagoans don't appreciate that.


Aren't you a white soxs fan?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, I am.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 2012 GIANTS...TROUT >*



John Mercer said:


> Watch the replay again, it does matter. The first bounce of the ball was in fair territory before reaching first base and then it went over the bag. It was a fair ball.


Nope! 

Baseball is a game of inches; a game of millimeters. 

These gifs demonstrate just how close it truly was. It was, indeed, awfully, awfully close. 

But the line drive ball hooks all the way foul. Not by the width of a barn, mind you, but enough to make it plain to the eye that it is indeed a foul ball. It actually does most of its hooking right at the tail end of its trajectory off Jordan Schafer's bat. It goes over the bag, but being a line drive, it matters not. If it had fallen to the ground before reaching the bag, or if it had hit the bag anyway, it would be a fair ball. But, fortunately for Matt Cain and Giants fans everywhere, who wish to live with a clean conscience, it was foul. Extraordinarily narrowly foul--foul by, it appears, probably an inch or two inches to the right of the first base bag--but foul nonetheless. _Phew_! 

I remember looking at the replay at the ball park that night, too, and they even froze it on the scoreboard, which was probably better proof than these, but I can't find that shot any where yet.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> I'd like to see the Yankees go after Soriano. He would be a suitable stop-gap type of player for this year for the pin stripes.


Don't see it happening since his deal runs through next season. That 189 has the brass reluctant about any deal that runs past this season, not to mention what do you do with him when Grandy comes back?

They'll most likely go with one of the retreads Rivera or Diaz, but I'd like to see them go with one Zolio Almonte. He's hitting .308 so far this spring with a .846 OPS and he went .277/21/70 in AA last year and he's actually young at only 23. If it's one thing that frustrates me with the Yanks, it's their reluctance to call up their prospects. So many older prospects in the system. They need to give some of these guys a chance already or boot them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I see... I'm relatively sure Theo said the organization would eat 30 of the 36 million due to Alfonso. Still shocked nobody has taken him up on that offer, which dates back to last May.

In other news, looks like Brian Cashman broke his ankle training with the United States Army.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

HOLY SHIT.

A shitstorm is about to hit the world of baseball.... maaaaybe...

http://daps.tv/source-robinson-cano-alex-rodriguez-ryan-braun-and-curtis-granderson-to-be-suspended/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:bron


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Curtis was on the list? What a blow to the Yankees.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

DubC said:


> Curtis was on the list? What a blow to the Yankees.


And Cano as well. Wow, I'm shocked. We're fucked if this is true. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Cano is a way bigger blow than Granderson. Both though? GOOD NIGHT SWEET PRINCE

None of this shocks me though if true.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck he better not. I was expecting Cano to help carry my fantasy team.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wait what happened with cano?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank the lord I didn't ask PP for Cano today. I was planning on approaching him sometime soon.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I may have to try and trade him for someone that doesn't keep track of news posted in this thread now. Great.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

is daps.tv a legit source?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Wait what happened with cano?


Some guy says Cano, Granderson, A-Rod, and Braun have failed a drug test.

http://daps.tv/source-robinson-cano-alex-rodriguez-ryan-braun-and-curtis-granderson-to-be-suspended/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> is daps.tv a legit source?


Not sure about them in particular on a case-by-case basis, but the guy whose story this is turned out to be dead on the money with the Melky Cabrera situation last summer. So, he's got that in his favor.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I really hope that's true. IF THERE IS A GOD, GIVE ME THIS.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

How reliable is this source?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

xdoomsayerx said:


> How reliable is this source?


Same source that pointed the finger at Melky Cabrera last July, approximately a month before he was officially suspended from MLB.

Doesn't mean this is true. But it gives him some sort of ostensible credibility, at least.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Same source that pointed the finger at Melky Cabrera last July, approximately a month before he was officially suspended from MLB.
> 
> Doesn't mean this is true. But it gives him some sort of ostensible credibility, at least.




certainly does. I wouldn't be surprised if all these guys did indeed fail a drug test


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG AT NEWS


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Just paid $108 for the MLB.tv package again. :mark:

Are you doing that again this year too, MrMister?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fuck yes I am. Almost every game (no Rangers bah) and it's high quality?. It was money well spent. Lots of entertainment out of it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can't really say I'm shocked about Cano, but Granderson!? WOW.

Only positive is both of these guys prices should come down



WWF said:


> I really hope that's true. IF THERE IS A GOD, GIVE ME THIS.


This news/rumor shouldn't effect you imo. I didn't think we'd be better than the Rays anyway.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I just don't like the Yankees, and seeing them lose their best player would be fantastic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MLB.com's Power Rankings 


> 1
> The team with the best regular-season record in 2012 looks just as strong this year. Ace Stephen Strasburg will not have any innings limits and Bryce Harper has shown early this spring that he might be more of a force than he was in his Rookie of the Year season. The Nationals' formidable pitching staff is healthy and ready to go.
> 
> -
> ...


Goon, Me, and GIANTS slupers> loldodgers


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

loldodgers are a disgrace to BASEBALL!

N.A.G. :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> loldodgers are a disgrace to BASEBALL!
> 
> N.A.G. :mark:




Except for kershaw.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I bet Harper has a better year than Trout offensively.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I wouldn't doubt that at all. 

Harper: .290 35 HR, 110 RBI, 30 SB

Trout: .310 25 HR, 90 RBI, 45 SB


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Harper hitting 3rd yet?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Clean-up, I heard.

1. Span
2. Werth
3. Desmond
4. Harper

But Zpack hasn't done much and I can see Davey switching that to righty/lefty, righty/lefty so bullpen changes would be much more difficult.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No he's in the 2 spot as of now, but I expect that to change during the season


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

If I were the nats id go with this:

Span
Desmond
Harper
Zimmerman
Werth
Laroche
Suzuki
Espisito


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Harper is guaranteed to hit 3 or 4 this year. Werth is actually really good. Hefty investment in him, but he's good at getting on base and handling the bat. I'd do Span, Werth, Harper, Zimmerman, Desmond in that order, but I can see Harper being flopped with Zimmerman in the 3/4 slot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Harper should hit 2nd with that speed. They don't have an immense run producing tandem to hit after him though so he kinda has to play that role.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And...



> .290 35 HR, 110 RBI, 30 SB


is too generous. GIVE IT TIME.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

John Mercer said:


> And...
> 
> 
> 
> is too generous. GIVE IT TIME.




Really? Idk I'm just very high on Harper this year. I know he's only 20, but I think he'll have a great year. Just my opinion


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I just think he's at a point where he's going to have too many short periods of time where he struggles to put up those kind of numbers.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Another young player I'm high on this year is brett lawrie. Only 22. Last year: 273, 11 HR, 13 SB

He didn't really live up to his potential last year. Was hurt and missed all of august, I think he'll bounce back this year (especially his power numbers). He'll have a lot more protection with Reyes, melky, and a healthy bautista hitting around him. (idk about encarnasion) 

I think he can put up something like this: .280, 25 HR, 90 RBIS, 13 SB. The guy is too good to repeat last year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You forgot EDWIN.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Too bad Melky will be suspended and Reyes will pull a hammy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Flex!! Shhhhh!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn and now Teixeira might be injured. Apparently he heard/felt his wrist pop. Not good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh man, they just keep falling.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Cano is suspended then they got nothing. lol Brett Gardner finally returns to the lineup and no one is there to knock him home.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I wouldn't doubt that at all.
> 
> Harper: .290 35 HR, 110 RBI, 30 SB
> 
> Trout: .310 25 HR, 90 RBI, 45 SB


BIG FUCK: .280 48 HR, 95 RBI, 15 SB


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Even with cano, I don't think Yankees will go far this year. Jays and rays have a better ball club ATM.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

And... The Yankees are fucked.

Mark Teixeira now out 8-10 weeks with his injured wrist: http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...eira-new-york-yankees-8-10-weeks-wrist-injury



> New York Yankees first baseman Mark Teixeira will miss eight to 10 weeks due to his injured wrist, manager Joe Girardi said Wednesday.
> 
> Teixeira strained his wrist Tuesday while taking batting practice with the United States' World Baseball Classic team.
> 
> The Yankees initially estimated Teixeira would miss just two weeks. But Wednesday's update indicates that Teixeira will miss the entire month of April and could possibly be sidelined into mid-May.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yay, Kershaw is broken!

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/mlb/...frustrated-lack-success-early-spring-training



> PEORIA, Ariz. -- Spring training results don't matter.
> 
> Just don't tell that to Los Angeles Dodgers ace Clayton Kershaw, who expressed frustration at his lack of early success this spring. Kershaw got hit around by the San Diego Padres Tuesday, giving up seven hits, including a Nick Hundley home run, in three innings.
> 
> ...


LOL DODGERS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Andy McCullough on Twitter:



> Cashman said he was told Teixeira's injury is similar to the one Jose Bautista suffered last year. Which is, um, concerning.


This team is falling apart. Even their GM is down and out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not surprised it's similar to what happened to Bautista. Popping sensations are never good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao 

It would be hilarious if Aubrey Huff becomes the New York Yankees' first baseman for the first however many weeks of the season.

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/



> •Jon Heyman of CBSSports.com (on Twitter) suggests Michael Cuddyer, Justin Morneau, Carlos Pena, Greg Dobbs, Casey Kotchman, Carlos Lee, and Aubrey Huff as potential first base options for the Yankees.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like Cody Ross wont be ready for the DBacks by opening day. Cody is dealing with a slew of lower body injuries.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Based on Cody's history on the Giants, I could have told the Diamondbacks about it... Signed for three years, I'll be stunned if he ever comes close to playing a complete season for them now that he's right around the point in his career where his prime is in the rear-view mirror. 

Meanwhile, Keith Law:



> The Los Angeles Dodgers signed Korean lefty Hyun-Jin Ryu to a six-year, $36 million deal this offseason that indicated that they saw him as a potential mid-rotation starter, a reasonable assumption given his success as a starter in Korea’s major baseball league, the KBO.
> 
> Ryu faced Cleveland on Wednesday at Goodyear Stadium and was disappionting, showing a below-average fastball, a bad body, and a peculiar delivery that were all only salvaged by his above-average changeup and ability to throw four pitches for strikes...
> 
> Ryu is a husky guy, less than an ideal physique, although he does have strong thighs to help handle some of the stress of throwing.


Hahahaha, LOL DODGERS.

Duck the Fodgers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Spring Training is almost meaningless in reality, of course, but it's still welcome to see Giants first baseman Brandon Belt having such a robust run thus far.

Currently boasting a .480/.480/.960/1.440 with one double, one triple and three home runs out of twelve hits in twenty-five at-bats. 

Would be splendid to see him grow into what many of us have been hoping/thinking he would this year. Even last year, though, he featured a sweet OBP of .360. It's your time, Brandon!

***

In more global news, I'm looking forward to Dominican Republic vs. Venezuela, and Mexico vs. USA Friday night followed by Italy vs. USA Saturday night.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris Sale with a 5 year deal! :hb

Two club option years that could extend it to 7 years, meaning the contract would expire when he is 29.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's my I'll only reference this again if I get shit right predictions.

NL

East
Nationals

Central
Reds

West
Dodgers

WC
Braves
Dbacks

Brewers will be good too, but still not sure if Braun will miss at least 50 games or not.

AL

East
Rays

Central
Tigers

West
Mariners

WC
Angels
Blue Jays

My Rangers are in the midst of transition. Still think the offense can be really good. Still think the pitching can be solid(it also might shit the bed). Just don't think it works out for Texas this season. Not well enough to get into the post season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mariners over Angels/A's/Rangers? LOL

-----

Aaron Hicks was GOD today - 4-for-5 with three homers, six RBIs, and a stolen base. :drake1


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like this will be Mo's last season, he is going to make an announcement on Saturday.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> It would be hilarious if Aubrey Huff becomes the New York Yankees' first baseman for the first however many weeks of the season.
> 
> http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/


I thought Youkalis was going to take over for Teixara for the time he was out? or is that for A-Rod.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Here's my I'll only reference this again if I get shit right predictions.
> 
> NL
> 
> ...


I like it. Almost mirrors my predictions, with the exception of the Blue Jays and Mariners making the playoffs. I have heard great things about Seattle's pitching farm system. They're supposed to have 2-3 guys that are expected to be called up this year, supposedly.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

And in other news my beloved Pirates are still shit. unk3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

NL:
E: Marlins
C: Pirates
W: Dodgers
WC: D-backs, Cardinals

AL:
E: Rays
C: Tigers
W: A's
WC: Rangers, White Sox


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> I like it. Almost mirrors my predictions, with the exception of the Blue Jays and Mariners making the playoffs. I have heard great things about Seattle's pitching farm system. They're supposed to have 2-3 guys that are expected to be called up this year, supposedly.


Yeah they do. I'm not actually serious about the M's winning the West (it was my one joke pick), but I think they're going to be a good team relatively soon, perhaps starting this season. 

Really it'll be the Angels most likely, though I'm not sold on their pitching at all. Tons of question marks throughout that staff. A's have good pitching but question marks with their hitting. Rangers have Ron Washington...(joking I like Wash though he does do some dumb shit sometimes, but then all managers make mistakes that look dumb with hindsight)

I went ahead and put the two paper champs in the playoffs. I think the Jays are more likely to get in than the Dodgers though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Canada losing to Italy. For shame. 

Jays are making the playoffs Flex. It's time to give in and stop the whole against the grain thing you got going on.

EDIT: CANADA


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Nah. They're not getting in. I'm not trying to go against the grain for the sake of being "unique". I'm trying to be a realist. I can't see Toronto being anything over a .500 ball club. Bad bullpen, run of the mill SP, and a lot of injury prone position players. Even Lawrie is hurt again. He needs to shed that label.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They don't have a bad bullpen. Guys you may not have heard of maybe but none of them are bad. 

Run of the mill starters, lol. GOTCHA FLEX. They have the 3rd best rotation in the AL.

I think you're trying to convince yourself.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

No, I'm serious. Quit being so dismissive. It is annoying the hell out of me. 

The only starter with good stuff on that staff is Morrow, but he's constantly hurt. I've had the fortune of watching Buehrle win the CWS a World Series. Good, reliable pitcher, but not a top of the line guy anymore. I don't think Dickey will translate well to the AL East, probably around a 3.75 ERA instead of a mid 2's. JJ didn't throw as hard last year as he did in previous years. Romero looked like a steaming pile of shit last season and continues to not impress anyone this Spring Training.

Again, I've seen Santos extensively in Chicago before we traded him to you guys. My knowledge on him is probably a little deeper than yours runs in his injury riddled season last year. Good stuff, but that xDoomsayer guy summed him up perfectly in his tenure here in Chicago.

I don't see what sticks out on the pitching side of things for Toronto. Morrow has the possibility of being a Cy Young pitcher, if healthy. What else is there? Why should I not be skeptical? Are the Blue Jays planning to outscore or what?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Spring? lol. Romero before his first start said on camera that I will be throwing 90% sinkers today. And then went and threw 90% sinkers. It means nothing. They work on location and particular pitches more times than not are 100% predictable. Halladay, one of the best of this generation used to get rocked all spring long every year because he'd go out and throw pretty much one pitch her outing all spring. Not comparing the two but merely pointing out that spring means nothing. I'm not sure why everyone wants to fixate on the Jays number 5 starter like he's the make or break ace of this team. How many teams in this league have a 5th starter that is someone to be that excited about? Not many. He can only be better this year really. There's no way to be worse and this year he'll be healthy with a repaired elbow and knee. 

Santos is one reliever out of 7 and he's solid. He's not even the best reliever they got. Probably 3rd or 4th best. He's not even the closer. There number 4 reliever is only solid? I'll take it. 

One pitcher with good stuff? Not sure what to say here.

The AL game is completely different than the NL game. Dickey does not need an ERA in the low 2s to win. Especially on the Jays. 

They've taken a team that was already a .500 team with a completely decimated rotation last year, no Bautista for 40% of the year, no production from LF or SS and improved pretty much across the field where ever they had a weakness. Mean while Boston is no better and probably worse, Yankees are decimated. Pedroia will CARRY the Red Sox though. By himself. And Yankees will be lead to the playoffs by whoever is left. Tampa is probably about the same.

There is not 6 ball clubs better than them...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You'll find out what I'm talking about when the year elapses. Don't want any complaining when your opinion changes.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Dickey will be the biggest bust in 2013. Mark my words.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL, typical condescending Flexypoo. Teach me Flex, teach me. Tell me about Baseball.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

El Conquistador said:


> Nah. They're not getting in. I'm not trying to go against the grain for the sake of being "unique". I'm trying to be a realist. I can't see Toronto being anything over a .500 ball club. Bad bullpen, run of the mill SP, and a lot of injury prone position players. Even Lawrie is hurt again. He needs to shed that label.


Sounds a lot like the White Sox, except they have worse players.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Age is a big concern, he's only had one stand out year. Facing.more al hitters won't help is cause. The guy is 38 I expect his innings to go down. Now he may get some nice run support that'll lead to some wins, but that's more luck. 


Also, in a lot of rankings this year he's the 8th best pitcher? Absolutely not. Id take at least 15 pitchers instead of him. 

Verlander
Kershaw
Strasburg
Price
Cain
Hammels
Gio Gonzalez
King felix
Jered weaver
Bumgardaner
Grienke
Chris sale
Scherzer
Cliff lee
James Shields


Hell, I could probably name more. My point is Dickey will be nothing like he was in 2012 . I could see this: 

12-13, 4.75 era, 190 ip, 180 k


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> LOL, typical condescending Flexypoo. Teach me Flex, teach me. Tell me about Baseball.


There's nothing condescending about it. If you truly are brainwashed enough to think that your bullpen runs four-seven deep, then we just don't agree and I'd rather not touch on that. It is almost irreconcilable views. You keep saying "LOL FLEX" or my favorite, "flexypoo give it up". Are we trying to have a discussion here or are you going to continue being an abrasive prick? If you want to discuss things, we can. Otherwise, I don't particularly appreciate your arrogant tone, sarcastic responses, and belittling comments. I would rather disengage from discussion with you then.

Janssen doesn't have closer stuff or any "A" pitches. Darren Oliver - can he even do the job of matching up against lefties proficiently anymore? Honest to God, there is no reason to believe that an assortment of Janssen, Santos, and Oliver can lead a bullpen to being a playoff caliber bullpen.

You can't assume a guy will be better because he reached an all-time low. That is illogical. I don't care what your excuse is to cover up for Romero, but Romero does not look good. It was bone spurs last year, now it is he's working on a sinker. What will it be in May? When can we accept that Romero isn't the ace that the organization thought he would be? All in all, the pitching is average, unless Morrow and Johnson go Cy Young on us all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

2 of Dickey's best starters last year were against the AL East. Dickey against TB last year, CG 1 hitter, against Baltamore, CG SO. 

2011 didn't lose any of his 4 starts against the AL (2 against Yankees, 1 against Detroit, 1 against Oakland).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

El Conquistador said:


> There's nothing condescending about it. If you truly are brainwashed enough to think that your bullpen runs four-seven deep, then we just don't agree and I'd rather not touch on that. It is almost irreconcilable views. You keep saying "LOL FLEX" or my favorite, "flexypoo give it up". Are we trying to have a discussion here or are you going to continue being an abrasive prick? If you want to discuss things, we can. Otherwise, I don't particularly appreciate your arrogant tone, sarcastic responses, and belittling comments. I would rather disengage from discussion with you then.


Our bullpen is average, mid teens probably. Oliver is reliable, Janssen was was lights out most of the year. Whip under 1. Great K rate. How often do you watch him? He was fantastic. Santos and Delibar will play the set up rolls. They have a few guys that can eat innings.



> You can't assume a guy will be better because he reached an all-time low. That is illogical. I don't care what your excuse is to cover up for Romero, but Romero does not look good. It was bone spurs last year, now it is he's working on a sinker. What will it be in May? When can we accept that Romero isn't the ace that the organization thought he would be? All in all, the pitching is average, unless Morrow and Johnson go Cy Young on us all.


Everyone knows pitchers do this in Spring Training. It's not an excuse it's simple reason why spring should not be considered. They already accepted that he's not an ace. He's a number 5 starter. He should stop being discussed as otherwise.

And Flex you are probably the most belittling poster here. "nosurifsrs blah blah blah". Typical Flex intro. I thought this was your thing? I don't really dislike it. Everyone brings something to the table...

Telling your fellow fans you wish they weren't a fan of the same team. More Flex.

I more or less find it amusing but ya, you're pretty belittling a lot of the time and more or less assumed you were trying to be.

We don't really need to discuss the Jays further. We shouldn't even be exclusively be chewing on the Jays, there's 6 teams that need to be better than them for them not to make it and I'd welcome you to find 6 that have less problems.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Morrow is never gonna go Cy Young, he's a high K, moderate ERA kind of guy


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

6 teams? What kind of math are you doing, JM?

Only five teams make the playoffs. 5 teams. And in actuality, not even 5 teams. 3 teams. 1 from the AL East; 2 Wild Cards. I think it is distinctly possible for 3 teams from the AL to be better than Toronto.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I meant 5 but ya they got 3 spots. Even if I concede the division to Tampa they are probably in the hunt against Oakland/LA, Chisox and Texas for 2 spots and they should have a very good shot there.

To get in Toronto will need to be in 1st or second in the division. Which is extremely possible. You picked two teams in complete disarray to finish ahead of them in their own division. I just don't see that as likely. You're kinda the only one that does too.

And Flex if you want to put so much emphasis on spring training then lets consider Josh Johnson retiring all 11 batters he faced today.

And if you want to consider Dickey moving to the AL consider that he hasn't lost a start against an AL opponent in 12 or 13 starts, dating back to 2008.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not putting an emphasis on spring training, I'm accentuating the year and three to six months track record that Ricky Romero has, up to and including this spring. Not necessarily an emphasis, per say. 

Boston was in disarray last year and only someone who was blind would say they weren't. I'm not about to do that. I will say that I think there has been an infusion of new talent and a possible culture change that can turn their fortunes around. Farrell, Gomes and Dempster are all good clubhouse guys. Bobby V wont be criticizing Pedroia's teammates, there wont be a rift between players and coaches, etc,. I have reasons to be optimistic. They were in disarray last year. I'll admit that. The Yankees aren't in disarray. The great equalizer is a great pitching staff, which they have (including the pen).

We will see how it plays out. I respect your opinion and you have every right to think that. My expectations are a little tempered for the Jays.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yankees are sweating nothing but bad vibe right now. Compounding injuries, looming suspensions, the A-Rod saga. There's really nothing good going on there right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dickey kinda got roughed up by the Mexicans. 

I just tuned in here in the 4th and Gallardo is gone after 50 pitches with two men on. I assume Gallardo brought the good stuff tonight. He's supposed to suck this time of year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Masahiro Tanaka is probably on track to a huge payday in MLB very, very soon. See you in a Dodgers or Angels uniform before too long, Masahiro.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This thread has a lot of posts. What we talking 'bout? 

Super Starlin?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Team USA needs KEMP.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sure they can find someone else to run into walls.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dickey was definitely not especially sharp. 

Don't worry, Team USA. Vogelsong's got this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stanton with two deep drives, but not enough. Mexican pitching getting it done through 8.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Poor Ryan Vogelsong's hands are tied because of the WBC rules. The fate of the US rests on Team Canada beating Mexico tomorrow. The starter for Canada? Shawn Hill, who had a 3.68 ERA last year… in A+ ball.

It’s over.

The only way in for the US is to blow Italy out with about 20+ runs or something.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*TKOK*: Yes, the Yankees signed Kevin Youkilis in order to give them a third baseman while A-Rod is out. 

Just posting this because I have to laugh at Bobby Valentine: 

“I thought I did a hell of a job in Boston,” Valentine said. “I thought what had to be done there was done except for winning a pennant. But Connie Mack wasn't going to win with that team.”

:lmao

This fucking guy is sick and needs help.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> *TKOK*: Yes, the Yankees signed Kevin Youkilis in order to give them a third baseman while A-Rod is out.
> 
> Just posting this because I have to laugh at Bobby Valentine:
> 
> ...




So he basically said the team sucks...which is kind of true now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sure, but his self-delusion regarding his own managing is the point here.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Everyone knows he sucks as a manager, no one takes him seriously anymore.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

> Giancarlo Stanton shatters windshield with BP home run, then autographs it


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...ndshield-bp-home-run-then-190657402--mlb.html


So my prediction/ hoping starts. Stanton breaking windows/ scoreboards already and costing the Marlins money.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Things getting seriously chippy between Canada and Mexico.

And people get on America about violence. 

Mexicans upset with Canada trying to score more runs in a blowout.

But, uh, guys, the WBC factors in run differential. It's kind of different from your typical baseball game.

Meh, this whole WBC thing is kind of lame, isn't it?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Aceves took on my 15 Canadian guys.

That fight was kinda crazy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CANADA BRING THE FIGHT


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John Mercer said:


> CANADA BRING THE FIGHT


One dude on your team had some mean ground and pound. Thought GSP was out there for a second.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

My twitter is blowing up right now:

Some quotes, and please note this is not my stance although I couldn't help laughing...



> Hey @BarackObama time to ramp up the deportations after that circus #WBC





> Can only imagine what @blawrie13 would have done to these dirty dirty Mexicans @basebrawl


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ANGEL PAGAN stealing the show for Puerto Rico. :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> ANGEL PAGAN stealing the show for Puerto Rico. :mark:


Goddamn I miss him on the Mets.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pierre McDunk said:


> Goddamn I miss him on the Mets.


One of Sabean's best trades ever. 

We got Andres Torres and Ramon Ramirez back from you guys one short year later, hahaha. :lol

Um, sorry. :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The fight between Mexico and Canada was fun to watch. Baseball needs more fights. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> One of Sabean's best trades ever.
> 
> We got Andres Torres and Ramon Ramirez back from you guys one short year later, hahaha. :lol
> 
> Um, sorry. :$


Don't worry, it's nothing new when the Met's front office does something questionable. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

In all fairness, Sandy is doing a brilliant job considering the circumstances surrounding the Wilpons. Turned Dickey into d'Arnoud and Syndergaard, drafted a promising Matt Harvey, and Zack Wheeler should follow in Harvey's foot steeps here fairly soon. Good contingent of young prospects in NY. Their financial situation should turn around for the better when all these guys can make an impact in the bigs'.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL WBC fight commenter calling himself "CanucksRule":



> Here’s the deal… You brush me back twice and then trow at me.. I’m going to chrge the mound. Perhaps next time, your catcher will get the fuck out of the way so you can stand up to me… DICK


Do the Canadian players nod, say, “Wanna go?” and drop their batting gloves as they begin charging the mound?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

El Conquistador said:


> In all fairness, Sandy is doing a brilliant job considering the circumstances surrounding the Wilpons. Turned Dickey into d'Arnoud and Syndergaard, drafted a promising Matt Harvey, and Zack Wheeler should follow in Harvey's foot steeps here fairly soon. Good contingent of young prospects in NY. Their financial situation should turn around for the better when all these guys can make an impact in the bigs'.


Very true. Most of my anger was directed towards Omar Minaya. Couldn't stand that guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I try to get excited for the WBC, but it just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Same here. I've watched a game or two but it just doesn't seem like it means anything. If it were an Olympic sport again I'd probably be interested though. Only problem with that is no pros but I'd still probably be more excited because of the implications.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

WBC doesn't do anything for me, but don't fuck with Canada!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, you've got David Wright, *Brye*.

Awesome at-bat and fine uppercut extension swing for the Grand Slam.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.champssports.com/product.../light-blue/?cm=GLOBAL SEARCH: KEYWORD SEARCH

Somebody help me understand that T-shirt. I feel like I'm severely missing something.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

25 players on the roster? 25 MVPs?

edit: Yeah that's gotta be it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah, that may be it. That's stupid as fuck, though. The other one they have, cowbell one, is fucking hideous. Oh well, there's a couple other Rays shirts that are cool too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want the ARLINGTON one.

And US has looked pretty good tonight. Vogelsong and Detwiler were effective.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.champssports.com/product.../dark-green/?cm=GLOBAL SEARCH: KEYWORD SEARCH

DEFINITELY buying that one. The Rays one looks really good, imo. There are some for other teams that look terrible, though (Red Sox, Reds, Indians, Royals...). Coincidentally, the Rays/Rangers/Blue Jays all look really nice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Well, you've got David Wright, *Brye*.
> 
> Awesome at-bat and fine uppercut extension swing for the Grand Slam.


Saw the highlight of that a few minutes ago. (Y)

Also watched Stanton fight off about 8 foul balls and draw a walk on an at bat that was about 10 minutes. Only for Hosmer to fly out in foul ground. :/

And those shirts are badass, WWF.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wright is on fire with the bat. If only other guys were hitting so well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

haha romo during the fight. dude looked like he wanted to kick some ass.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Gotta beat those pesky Americans today. Gonna rock it like its 2006. If all else fails, we will just start throwing bombs.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

So proud of our boys! Mexicans got their asses kicked. I love how people think we're so meek & mild and then whammo! lamo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck you Matt Stairs :side: NEVER FORGET '06


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

How many games do you guys usually go to a year?


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pierre McDunk said:


> How many games do you guys usually go to a year?


6ish usually. I try to head to TO for a couple weekend series (go to the Fri, Sat, Sun games). Will probably try to go to a few more this year though. When/if I move to Toronto I'll probably get season tickets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

When the Astros were good I would go to like 8-10 a year. Over the past couple years I go to like 2 or 3.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Canada just dropped the ball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ffs HOSMER you ground ball wizard.

US is 4-29 with RISP. I think Wright has two of those hits.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Taylor Green making up for his BLUNDER snagging Hosmer's laser.

In other news, Hosmer still sucks. 

MORNEAU.

COME ON CANADA. #FistsToFaces


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hindsight having Adam Jones bunt was dumb.

ahhhhhh Saunders goes yard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lolusa.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holland in meltdown mode.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

USA can't even get Loewen out. Isn't he a pitcher? Owait.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

THE DUTCH OVEN 45


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HOSMER

Bats woke up this game. I guess tweaking that lineup was a good call.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It was nice of them to tease us like that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pierre McDunk said:


> How many games do you guys usually go to a year?


Portland doesn't have a minor league team :mcgee1 The AAA team was kicked out to convert their stadium to MLS, the same stadium used in the natural :no: Fuck hipsters, fuck them.

A half dozen when I was in Reno.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pierre McDunk said:


> How many games do you guys usually go to a year?


20-25. 

Also, I tend to go see about 5-8 or so Oakland A's games a year for the hell of it. I bought tickets to the April 13th game in Oakland because, barring injury or something, it should be Verlander pitching for the Tigers. This year I'll be seeing the Giants at the A's on Memorial Day and the A's at the Giants three days later.

Three favorite games attended last year would have to be Cain's Perfecto against the Astros on June 13th; Giants vs. Dodgers at Dodger Stadium with Bumgarner vs. Kershaw in an epic pitching duel; and Game 2 of the World Series.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm I think I attended 18 or so games last year, couple of them were at Dodgers stadium when ANGELS OR GIANTS were there. Will try to go more this year.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Welp, we're at the point of asking players to come out of retirement. Yanks going after Derek Lee

Yankees Are Said to Pursue Derrek Lee as Replacement for Mark Teixeira

CHAMPIONSHIP!!11!1!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hell-season for the Yankees.

Greinke having injury issues already. loldodgers


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> Welp, we're at the point of asking players to come out of retirement. Yank going after Derek Lee
> 
> Yankees Are Said to Pursue Derrek Lee as Replacement for Mark Teixeira
> 
> CHAMPIONSHIP!!!11!




Lmao. Can't wait to see the Yankees NOT make the playoffs.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Add Chipper Jones to the list of retired guys the Yanks are talking to/interested in



> Jack Curry @JackCurryYES
> Cashman said Chipper would be "perfect" for the Yankees.
> about 2 hours ago


So that's 1st and now 3rd. We need help in the OF too. I wonder what Jermaine Dye is up to :StephenA


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL Yankees, LOL Dodgers.

If the Yankees front office doesn't start putting a mighty emphasis on getting younger as a team in the next couple of years, I don't know.

And this last week's moral is that Luis Cruz is a douchebag. Also a Dodger. But then I repeat myself.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Lance Lynn is still struggling with lefties. Adam Eaton ruffling some feathers in Spring Training. First he had an encounter with "Mikey Moo" Moustakas and now Eaton collided with Brett Anderson. Loving it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brett Anderson is made out of candy glass. That guy will never stay healthy for an extended period of time for the A's.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Brett Anderson is made out of candy glass. That guy will never stay healthy for an extended period of time for the A's.




Tell me about it, great talent that'll never stay healthy. Same with josh Johnson


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the Yankees will be fine. Their rotation and bullpen is a great neutralizer. Still probably the second best group of SP's in the AL East, behind Tampa, and I think that is arguable. I don't think their lineup will be as dreadful as people think. Jeter, Gardner, and Ichiro can all handle the bat at the top of the order. They're still pretty good. Cano will drive a lot of runs in. Nunez is a good hitter.

Don't sleep on them. Granderson and Tex will be back by the end of April - middle May. Plenty of time for them to make an impact.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not really worried about Granderson, but Tex's injury could be a problem. We don't know how the wrist will heal, but God forbid we get a Bautista situation. 

Not to mention the bench is straight garbage (Hafner raking with his .167 :shaq). This is what worries me the most. Last year we had guys like Chavez and Ibanez, and a versatile guy like Swisher (Swish :jose). This year...

I'm glad at least one of us is optimistic Flex but bottom line, Cashman really FUBAR'd this offseason.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah Yankees aren't gonna do much with a bunch of slap hitters. Cano is their only big run producer right now, unless you're insanely high on Youkilis (but he'll be hurt by the end of April, don't worry).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree that they lack depth and the bottom of their order is rather unappealing. I think that the top portion of the order can play enough small ball to carry them through treacherous time. Ichiro returned to good form last year. He, Jeter, Gardner, and Youk just do what it takes to win. Everyone else, besides Cano, will probably struggle. I think Nunez has proven to be capable, but shifting his role constantly has messed with his head it seems. 

Like I said, get through the first few COLD months, when pitching dominates anyways, you set yourselves up for a chance with the remaining 3/4's - 2/3's of the season remaining when your mashers return. CC, Kuroda, and Pettitte will carry them. Rivera and Robertson is as shut down as it gets. If they can stay afloat and go .500, they'll be in okay position moving forward.

Just my take.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

From your lips, Flex...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Scott Kazmir is back, ****** - Allowed 0 R, 3 H, 1 BB & 4 K over 4 innings vs. the Angels.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Is he in Tampa again?

I remember him being pretty good for a few years in around '06-'09 or something.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

he's on CLE


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pierre McDunk said:


> Is he in Tampa again?
> 
> I remember him being pretty good for a few years in around '06-'09 or something.


Nah

He was great in Tampa, then the Rays raped Anaheim in a deal for him, and he fell off of the map.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From MLBTradeRumors.com: 

_The Yankees have signed outfielder Ben Francisco, Joel Sherman of the New York Post reports (on Twitter). _


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

PHOENIX — Zack Greinke has been diagnosed with inflammation in his right elbow and will not throw for several days, the Dodgers said Monday afternoon.

Greinke received an injection of platelet-rich plasma and anti-inflammatory medication. 

While the Dodgers are cautiously optimistic about Greinke's situation, they are not taking it lightly, either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And so it begins...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

They need to be careful. This doesn't sound good. Perhaps it could lead to tommy john.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Some Red Sox/David Ortiz news; St. Louis Cardinals/Elvis Andrus speculation; and Giants/MVPosey extension talks, all from MLBTradeRumors.com

***

•Tim Britton of the Providence Journal outlines some of the ways the Red Sox could get by without David Ortiz should the designated hitter's heel injury force him to the disabled list for the beginning of the season. The Red Sox could rely on internal options such as Daniel Nava, Ryan Sweeney, Mike Carp, Lyle Overbay and Ryan Lavarnway. Alternatively, they could start Jackie Bradley Jr.'s service clock and add him to the 25-man roster. In Britton’s view it would be “foolish” to rush Bradley to the MLB level.

•Dan Szymborski of ESPN Insider explains why the Cardinals are a perfect fit for Elvis Andrus of the Rangers. St. Louis needs a shortstop after losing Rafael Furcal to injury and the Rangers could part with Andrus to create space for Jurickson Profar. The Rangers could look to acquire a pitching prospect such as Trevor Rosenthal, Shelby Miller or Carlos Martinez from the Cardinals' top-ranked farm system.

•Buster Posey and the Giants are not close on an extension as of now, but if it happens, the best comparable for a deal would be Joey Votto's 12-year pact and not something like a three-year one, tweets Buster Olney of ESPN.com.

:mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why has no one signed EL CABALLO this year? Would grab him as my DH if he didn't want much money. Dude owns.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I really like Jackie Bradley Jr. Looks to be a pretty good prospect, I don't know how to feel about them bringing him to the majors now though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That's foolish to even consider trading Shelby or Rosenthal for Andrus. Elvis is a top 10 SS, but you don't give up arms like those two for Andrus. An even more ideal trade scenario would be the Rockies shipping Tulowitzki to STL for Miller or Rosenthal. That's the caliber of player I'd require if I was STL - not Elvis Andrus.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Yeah I really like Jackie Bradley Jr. Looks to be a pretty good prospect, I don't know how to feel about them bringing him to the majors now though.


He looks pretty awesome, no question.

I'm not positive about his possible status, but anyway, it might make sense to not bring him up until at least late June partly due to altruistic and wise motives (let him keep improving before making it to the show) and partly due to greedy motives (would likely avoid having him hit "Super 2" status). 

Anyway, yeah, between him, Allen Webster and Rubby De La Rosa, among several others, the Red Sox have what appears to be a solid nucleus of soon-to-be-MLB-level talent. 

I still don't get the Shane Victorino deal, for the life of me, but whatever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm really hoping to see De La Rosa pitch a bit this year. Heard good things.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

See, *Brye*--Red Sox could have just kept Josh Reddick and not signed Shane "Rectum-Face" Victorino to that ugly contract this past winter. 

And De La Rosa looks like a gem. I'm very happy the Giants won't be having to face him for the next half a decade or more in the NL West.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wish I had some prospects to look forward to this season :sadpanda


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wish I had a team to look forward to this year, all we got is prospects. Could be worse, we could be the LOLSTROS.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

El Conquistador said:


> That's foolish to even consider trading Shelby or Rosenthal for Andrus. Elvis is a top 10 SS, but you don't give up arms like those two for Andrus. An even more ideal trade scenario would be the Rockies shipping Tulowitzki to STL for Miller or Rosenthal. That's the caliber of player I'd require if I was STL - not Elvis Andrus.


Disagree completely. While Andrus still hasn't put together a breakout offensive season, he's much more fit for NL style play and Kozma shouldn't be relied on as a potential fill in when his minor league numbers were well below average on offense. While both Rosenthal and Miller are highly thought of prospects, pitching prospects are very suspect to fail. While the Cardinals may need a pitcher or two with all of the problems they may have (Carpenter out, Lohse gone) having Andrus fill in as the full time SS would cure Stl. of any SS problems in the forseeable future. Almost always take the sure thing potential all-star over the minor league pitching prospects.

Especially Rosenthal. Andrus for Rosenthal would be highway robbery for St. Louis.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jon Snow said:


> Wish I had a team to look forward to this year, all we got is prospects. Could be worse, we could be the LOLSTROS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Those two (Rosenthal and Miller) are locks to be dynamite, baring a catastrophic injury. Both made an impact in September last year. Rosenthal pitched the eighth innings and was nearly untouchable coming out of the pen. Andrus is a good player, but not good enough to warrant one of the two best pitching prospects (along with Bundy). It doesn't make sense to me and I can't see them biting on that when Westbrook and Garcia are question marks moving forward.

I wouldn't even fathom giving either of those two away. There are just some players that are untouchable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Disrespect of the GOOD OLE 'STROS will not be tolerated. They have a plan. I'm sure of it :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Rosenthal I'd completely disagree with. He's been ranked anywhere from the 40-60 range of top 100 prospects and Stl. is gonna use him in the bullpen for now. And I still think you're undervaluing Andrus. Guy plays great d, already has made 2 AS games, 14 fWAR before reaching the age of 25, and would be a substantial upgrade over Kozma while still being very cheap for them for the next two years. A top 50 prospect for a guy that can potentially enter top 5 SS territory soon (with all of the previously good SSs getting up in age) would be an absolute steal and I'd have to believe Jon Daniels would laugh at that offer.

Miller is debatable, especially since nowhere I've looked he's been a bonifide top 20 prospect or top 5 SP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't trade Andrus for pitching that will just wilt in the Texas heat please.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

No big deal, PP. I disagree with your view. Rosenthal, at the very worst, will continue to be a 8th or 9th inning shut down reliever. Not all pitchers who throw at a high velocity transition well to starting, but his upside is impressive. Same goes for Miller. Shelby could be the guy to replace Carpenter for the next ten years. As far as I know, that organization (STL) is extremely high on Taveras, Shelby, and Rosenthal. I can't see them even considering moving any of the three.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If Rosenthal truly isn't more than a 1 IP bullpen guy Texas would be foolish to trade Andrus for him. He's way more valuable than that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I think we can all agree that WIL MYERS is the cream of the crop. He'll be Trout, just without as much speed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Disrespect of the GOOD OLE 'STROS will not be tolerated. They have a plan. I'm sure of it :side:


They do.

It's called Jeff Luhnow. Armed with Vince Coleman. And Eduardo Perez. And a ton of ex-Cardinals staff members of one sort or another. 

They will not waste the top pick from the first round this year. No way.

I fully expect the Astros to contend for the AL West in about four-six years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cashman is now calling up Scott Rolen.

LOL, the hits just keep on coming.

Mock report:



> Brian Cashman has now decided to turn to science-fiction in a desperate attempt to plug a major hole in the Yankees' lineup. Cashman will journey to Kensico Cemetary in Valhalla, New York first thing Tuesday to wrest away the ashes of legendary Bronx Bombers first baseman Lou Gehrig. After having taken the ashes to Superman villain Lex Luthor, Cashman hopes that Luthor and a group of evil scientists can use Gehrig's ashes to bring him back to life to play for the Yankees this year at first base while Mark Teixeira is out. There are rumors that Gehrig could become the favored option as designated hitter for the Yankees once Teixeira reclaims his position on the field. After all, Gehrig will be 110 years old during the 2013 season, and could almost surely use some well-timed opportunities to rest.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey, at least we're talking to players that are active now

ositivity


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rolen is considering retirement so he's not exactly active, just like chipper.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking forward to the Yankees finishing in last place in the AL East this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hear the Yankees are trying to sign Cal Ripken Jr. as well.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

too young


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

GOON The Legend said:


> Looking forward to the Yankees finishing in last place in the AL East this season.


This x1000


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So Volqueze gives up 4 runs on 1 hit in the first inning in the Dom v Italy game... I can't count the number of times that happened in Cincy.*


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *So Volqueze gives up 4 runs on 1 hit in the first inning in the Dom v Italy game... I can't count the number of times that happened in Cincy.*


He hasn't been good since 2008


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gio was fantastic tonight. US will not lose this game because of him.

Wright and Mauer continue to be really hard to get out.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

David Wright is crushing the ball.. hopefully this is a good sign of things to come this year.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Captain America strikes again


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Skill said:


> Captain America strikes again


I love that nickname. They looked dominate tonight Gio pitched a stellar game.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Wish Captain America could have played tonight...maybe the US would have scored more than 1 run. 

Oh well, the DR is a very good team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was a great game. Wright may or may not have made a difference. I mean the Dominicans scored two runs against Kimbrel. It was their night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GOAT AYBAR ANGELS>USA


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was inspired by CRUZ though obviously.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Angel Hernandez is truly horrendous at his job.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

There were so many awful calls the entire game, so hilarious.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

I seriously have never seen an ump have a worse strike zone than Angel Hernandez did last night


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Pierre McDunk said:


>


:lol Aybar spazzing


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't wait for tonight's game. When Angel Pagan is in the batter's box against Ryan Vogelsong... Those two guys will glare at each other until their skin begins to ripple and veins start popping out all over their heads as the flesh boils. It's going to be like an early David Cronenberg film.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao

Should be a real good game tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

America finally undone by the hideous idiocy of Joe Torre.

Takes Vogelsong out, puts Pestano--a right-hander--in and he proceeds to lose the game (presumably), and after the horses are out in the countryside, _then_ he brings in Affeldt, who wraps the inning up with one pitch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

US was undone by not being able to hit against average at best pitchers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> US was undone by not being able to hit against average at best pitchers.


Well... That certainly didn't do them any favors.

But if Torre manages that sixth inning decently, it's probably all tied up 1-1 right now. 

Run prevention counts, breh!

By the way, did you see any of the Rangers-Giants ST game today? Was fun.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Man Howie Kendrick has been on fire, hopefully its a sign of things to come.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Well... That certainly didn't do them any favors.
> 
> But if Torre manages that sixth inning decently, it's probably all tied up 1-1 right now.
> 
> ...


What was Vogelsong's pitch count? I wasn't paying attention when he got pulled. He can only go 80.

I haven't watched any spring games so far.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A PED-fueled comeback for USA! Nice hit down the line by Braun.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> What was Vogelsong's pitch count? I wasn't paying attention when he got pulled. He can only go 80.
> 
> I haven't watched any spring games so far.


I'm really not sure exactly where Vogelsong was, and yes, I know he can only go 80 pitches. I'm not really criticizing the move to take him out, necessarily, just the move to not have Affeldt come in to replace him for the vastly better matchup. If he was going to take the right-handed starting pitcher out, he ought to have put in the left-handed reliever for that spot.

You haven't seen any spring training games? Aw.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Giancarlo Stanton up with the bases loaded.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

What a tease.

Considering how ice cold Stanton's been, that was a very fine at-bat, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GAH HOSMER

Shaved it to 4-3 at least. But that could've been a big inning.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

It's alright, Hosmer. Save it for fantasy baseball season. Atta' boy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

On my Giants blog of choice, all of the guys are saying, "Man, Pagan is _hot_," and all of the girls and women are saying, "Yes, he is!" Hahaha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Meh, US wasn't going to beat the Dominicans anyway.:side:

Opening Day pls respond.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Good grief, these balls and strikes calls by these umpires suck. I don't even like Adam Jones but he was simply screwed over by that ump. Ball was clearly outside and a bit low... but definitely, clearly outside. Ugh.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Good grief, these balls and strikes calls by these umpires suck. I don't even like Adam Jones but he was simply screwed over by that ump. Ball was clearly outside and a bit low... but definitely, clearly outside. Ugh.


Agreed. The umps were terrible for most of the WBC


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Those Cards and Adam Wainwright, bringng back that heat. Hope he signs that extension.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Chapman Wants to Always Be Closing

http://espn.go.com/mlb/spring2013/story/_/id/9062111/aroldis-chapman-cincinnati-reds-wants-close



> SCOTTSDALE, Ariz. -- Aroldis Chapman doesn't like the uncertainty that has come with being taken out of the closer role and thrust into the mix for a job in the Reds' rotation.
> 
> So he decided to make his preference known Saturday: He wants to close.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mark Teixeira may end up missing the entire 2013 season altogether due to worse-than-reported injury

http://espn.go.com/new-york/mlb/sto...-new-york-yankees-says-wrist-injury-do-tendon



> TAMPA, Fla. — The injury that will keep New York Yankees first baseman Mark Teixeira out of the lineup until May at the earliest is not a wrist strain, as originally reported, but a partially torn tendon sheath that could potentially require season-ending surgery.
> 
> As of now, the Yankees are still expecting Teixeira to heal without needing an operation and to rejoin the club after about 8-10 weeks of healing time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh wow, that sucks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Neither news surprises me. We've heard from Chapman before about he's less than pleased to be a starter. Whether he's a starter or the closer, he'll probably be good to awesome. If he's the closer, that just makes their bullpen that much better. I do wonder if Chapman is aware that relievers, closers in particular, break down faster than starters.

As for Tex, your wrist popping can never be good. It's either bad or catastrophic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jason Cohen at New York Yankees SB Nation blog "Pinstriped Bible" speculates about what the Yankees may do about this, if Teixiera is indeed going to be missing more time than six or so weeks of the season... Pay attention, *MrMister*...

http://www.pinstripedbible.com/2013/3/17/4115658/what-if-mark-teixeira-needs-surgery



> The Yankees' best bet is to try and trade for the Rangers' Mike Olt. He can play third base and Youkilis can move over to first. The Rangers have been interested in Joba Chamberlain and Olt has really no place to play with Adrian Beltre entrenched at third base. The Rangers have traded away good prospects for a reliever before (Mike Adams), so if they want Chamberlain (and probably a good-to-decent prospect or two) it could be more possible than people would believe. Olt would not only help in 2013, but could be a longterm solution at third base, even though Alex Rodriguez is on the team. A-Rod will need more and more time at DH, so there will be minimal conflict of playing time. Olt is still only 24, so he has plenty of time to play.


If I'm Jon Daniels, I want a lot more than Joba Chamberlain for Mike Olt. Tyler Austin and Ty Hensley would be who I'd want in a deal for Olt if I'm Daniels/Rangers. Make the Yankees pay premium prices for what they need right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

PLEASE NO

Beltre isn't lasting much longer and Andrus will be gone soon if we can believe some rumors out there. DON'T TRADE OLT UNLESS YOU CAN GET GIANCARLO.

Oh god Olt for a Joba and garbage (actually don't know about the two guys you mentioned there). lololno

Plus Olt might see playing time this season at 1B if Moreland is awful.


Oh yeah @ Notorious: Jon Lester has looked really sharp so far by all reports. It's Spring Training though so take it with a grain of salt. Still, that's good news. Bosox will have to have a bounce back from him if they hope to do anything this season.

On the other hand Papi isn't feeling so good. He's most likely starting the season on the DL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> PLEASE NO
> 
> Beltre isn't lasting much longer and Andrus will be gone soon if we can believe some rumors out there. DON'T TRADE OLT UNLESS YOU CAN GET GIANCARLO.
> 
> ...


I was thinking along these lines, too... 1B isn't exactly a mortal lock for the Rangers, the way I see it... Although the way Ron Washington manages, Moreland is probably the everyday 1B no matter what, not to mention Kinsler will be leading off every day even if his OBP. hovers at .300 or drops beneath that mark.

But Beltre is signed on through 2015 and there's a vesting option for 2016. And he's such a magnificent third baseman, any club would be insane if they tried to move him to some other spot on the field. That's either three or four more seasons of him in your hot corner. 

There's been a lot of talk of playing Olt in the outfield. Nelson Cruz is a dog, defensively, in RF... Maybe you try to have Olt play there...? He's a free agent at the end of this season, and if I'm Texas he's a guy I definitely let walk considering his age/trends/red flags he carries with him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh there's no question if Belte keeps up this level of play at 3B he stays there. He's the best defensive 3B in the league. He makes really hard plays look so easy and effortless, but that's what the great ones do. I just don't know if he can since he's over 30 now (34 in April). It's been done before though so I hope he can play out the contract. I'm a huge Beltre fan.

If Olt can hit, they'll find a place for him. Cruz is actually pretty good when the ball is in front of him, but he struggles with balls hit over his head.

On a somewhat related note, I want to see Leonys Martin in CF this season. Might have a Victorino type player in him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, I think even if Beltre begins to decline defensively at 3B, you just have to leave him there, at least until he starts to physically fall apart. He makes that position into an artform, like Teixeira has in the past at 1B.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Physically falling apart is my concern. If you have Olt waiting to step in though, it's not catastrophic, assuming Olt develops with the bat like he's supposed to.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't see what is so great about Olt. Overhyped, in my opinion. And yeah, Lester is not the only one looking sharp out of the Boston camp. Remember Daniel Bard from two years ago? He's back and shutting people down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's a power bat at 3B that would be in one of the best hitter's parks. That's it. He won't be able to replace Beltre by a long shot.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Is that what everyone is enamored with (Olt's power)? From what I saw last year, Olt struggled to make contact. Small sample size as well as sporadic playing time probably contributed to it, but I wasn't too impressed. Olt's getting up there in age, too, so Texas better decide on what to do with him. 24, 25, 26 is too old of an age to just continue dicking one of your "elite" prospects around.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well yeah he's not Trout or Harper. 

He's probably always going to have a high K rate and won't hit for a very good average. But he's got good power and needs to work on plate discipline. He did have a high OBP in the minors, so he will work the count. He's still never played AAA. We'll see what he can do there and go from there. 

He's 24. He's still got time.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It's not really a big deal that he's never been in AAA. That's where all the retreads are. AA is where you *mostly* see the stars of tomorrow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah but AAA pitching is better than AA. He'll get more quality at bats in AAA than AA. In other words, we'll get a better idea of what he'll be by seeing what he does in AAA. If he can maintain the OBP and power in AAA, he's probably going to be pretty good when he's 27-30.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Yeah but AAA pitching is better than AA. He'll get more quality at bats in AAA than AA. In other words, we'll get a better idea of what he'll be by seeing what he does in AAA. If he can maintain the OBP and power in AAA, he's probably going to be pretty good when he's 27-30.


Really? 

I see that the Rangers apparently don't have a minor league affiliate in the EAS league... For the Giants prospects, AA is actually the truest test for hitters because the pitching is roughest in the EAS league for our AA affiliate in Richmond. Many Giants fans freaked out when Gary Brown and Joe Panik saw their numbers drop substantially in AA due to first-half slumps in Richmond after their excellent year in San Jose in the CAL league, but both guys had much-improved second halfs in AA, showing that they had fought through the harshness of that level which sees a lot of better pitching.

The Rangers' Round Rock AAA team is in the PCL, like the Giants AAA team the Fresno Grizzlies... But that is a league that is notoriously hitter-friendly, with many inflated numbers for hitters, and a whole way of pitching that is very different from MLB-level pitching. For instance, guys who pitch at that level, in the PCL, practically never, ever throw inside. Makes hitting a lot easier, and it's one reason why Giants pitchers have largely remained at AAA for barely a few months at most, doing most of their minor league work at low-A, A and then AA. 

I don't think Olt is missing that much by not playing in AAA yet. The PCL league will almost surely just give him a bunch of great-looking numbers, which can always be useful for hitters who are on their way to MLB, but is not necessary beyond a couple of months, really. But you have affiliates in the SAL league (like we do) and one in the CAR league... 

But, yeah, *Perfect Poster* is right. AAA is pretty much the coronation for a budding star--you aren't going to be spending very much time there, by and large... and, otherwise, it's where retreads and never-will-bes quietly stagnate.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't really matter if it's full of guys that will never make it in MLB. The fact is it does have pretty good baseball players in it. It's just another level to refine the craft. It's a no pressure league (compared to the Majors) where you can work on stuff. Point stands, if he can maintain power and his OBP in AAA, he'll probably be a pretty good hitter.

If you don't think it matters what he does there...ok. I disagree.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ya I don't see what all the fuss is about Olt either. Trade him. Don't trade him. I don't think it has any huge long term franchise effect.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys that play good defense at 3B while also jacking 20-30 HRs with good OBP is pretty good guys. Maybe he never reaches this potential in the Major Leagues, but that's why he's thought of highly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

To me he's going to be an average 3B. Profar should be their untouchable and biggest commodity to keep. There's a lot more trades they could make with Olt than just for Stanton.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL @ MrMr acting like Olt is an elite prospect that should only be traded for someone the likes of Giancarlo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He'd be a guy that would be involved in a trade is what I'm saying. It'd obviously take more than Olt. Olt wasn't enough for Upton and Stanton is better than Upton.

Stacks and I have the trade setup. It's going down in June.

And yeah Profar is obviously more valuable and important than Olt.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> It doesn't really matter if it's full of guys that will never make it in MLB. The fact is it does have pretty good baseball players in it. It's just another level to refine the craft. It's a no pressure league (compared to the Majors) where you can work on stuff. Point stands, if he can maintain power and his OBP in AAA, he'll probably be a pretty good hitter.
> 
> If you don't think it matters what he does there...ok. I disagree.


It matters what he does but if he's as good as advertised, he'll be fine in AAA. I agree that it's a level where you learn a little bit more overall, but he shouldn't need to linger there. He should be out of AAA within 2-4 months.

I'm not sure where he's going to start this season, maybe it will be AAA...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WIL is going to RAPE AAA until June, when he'll begin to RAPE Major League pitching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah he and Profar look to be starting in AAA as of right now. Both will get the call in a few months if they're mashing the ball I'd think. Wash will have to figure out where to play them since Daniels has said they won't be bench players. Berkman will be on the DL in a few months/tomorrow and I don't know what Moreland can do full time, plus Andrus could be traded. Perhaps it plays itself out.

Then there's that Super 2 stuff that I barely understand. No clue what their status is with that or even if the Rangers care.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If they get called up before late June, they probably qualify for Super 2. But that's probably not going to happen, unless the offense tanks and Daniels gets desperate in May to call one or both of them up.

It took about seven weeks of torture by the Giants' patchwork offense in 2010 to bring up Buster Posey.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I heard on ESPN that the WBC tickets are going for 5 bucks :lol Just get rid of the event.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I can confirm that that is true. AT&T Park has emailed me a few times today telling me that there are $5 tickets available. :lol


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Chase Headley's thumb and hand is all jacked up - he will be out for a month.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DubC said:


> I heard on ESPN that the WBC tickets are going for 5 bucks :lol Just get rid of the event.


Don't know why you'd say that. Just because it's not catching on in the US (even though the US/DR game was MLB Networks highest rated non-playoff game ever) doesn't mean other countries don't care about it. More Japanese people were watching the WBC than the Olympics and PR had like 74% of all households watching the end of their game last night. It's gaining traction around the world, and that's all the MLB really wants.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Meh, I would be in favor of having baseball in the olympics more than continuing the WBC.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Players aren't gonna leave for 2 weeks during the middle of the season and the MLB wouldn't want that. Plus IOC wouldn't want to bring back girls softball as the equivalent since it'd just be USA winning it each time. This is as close as you'll get.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The WBC isn't even the WBC....I mean it's called the WORLD baseball classic, yet it involves like...8 teams? (Haven't really payed attention, cause I hate it). 8 teams out of a shit ton of countries IN THE WORLD. I would watch it if it was all amateurs, no one that has ever been in the majors. If you were in the majors in your career at one point, or currently are then you can't play in it. Then that would make it exciting, amateurs actually playing their hearts out for the WBC, maybe then the USA would win since they obviously don't get 2 shits currently.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's 16 teams, dude.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy shit John Danks has a 16+ ERA and a WHIP of almost 3. That is scary bad.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

16 teams plus all the teams that try and qualify..


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Holy shit John Danks has a 16+ ERA and a WHIP of almost 3. That is scary bad.


plz respond to shoulder surgery, John Danks. 

He looks worse than Halladay. is such a thing even possible?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

MLB video that Jim Ross liked on twitter:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn now Hanley could miss weeks. Third basemen dropping like flies here: Wright, Headley, and Hanley. For those not aware, Hanley jammed his thumb. He could miss 2-10 weeks. 

DODGERS


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Damn now Hanley could miss weeks. Third basemen dropping like flies here: Wright, Headley, and Hanley. For those not aware, Hanley jammed his thumb. He could miss 2-10 weeks.
> 
> DODGERS


ESPN says 2-10 days, Rotoworld say 2-10 weeks. SOMEONE TYPO'D. I hope ESPN is right! (Not a lot of hope on that one.)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

2-10 weeks seems extremely vague; 2-10 days not so much.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Other places are saying weeks too. 2-10 days would just be day to day. It's his thumb. You need that thumb to hit.

But yeah 2-10 weeks is a pretty wide range so it is odd.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like Jeter may start on the DL as well.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

El Conquistador said:


> Looks like Jeter may start on the DL as well.


The Yankees keep dropping like flies. I can't wait to see what kind of lineup they put out there day one.. They better hope C.C. stays healthy all year or its over.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@JonHeymanCBS: #SFGiants have begun serious talks about potential mega-deal w/ Buster Posey.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Meanwhile, Jim Bowden is saying that Kyle Lohse is almost surely going to have to wait until at least June to sign with anybody. 

Waiting for the June MLB Draft to happen...

http://insider.espn.go.com/blog/the-gms-office/post?id=6171


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh I hate articles that can only be access if you're a insider.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

By the way, the situation for the Dodgers with the shortstop position might be transforming into a major headache. (I find all of this ironic since Ramirez should really be at third base these days but whatever.) Not only is Hanley Ramirez now likely out for at least the first week or so of the season, in all likelihood (and it could be much, much worse), but Dee Gordon, who would be their backup SS, is out with a slight ankle sprain, and is probably going to miss the first couple of weeks of the season...

I guess they could play Juan Uribe, who's collecting quite the handsome salary for doing pretty much nothing.

Thank God Sabean actually chose to not bite on any kind of deal like that for Uribe, his 2010 exploits nevertheless still appreciated, lol.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Meanwhile, Jim Bowden is saying that Kyle Lohse is almost surely going to have to wait until at least June to sign with anybody.
> 
> Waiting for the June MLB Draft to happen...
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/blog/the-gms-office/post?id=6171


I'm sure he's kicking himself for not accepting that $13.3 Million from the Cardinals :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

THErealLEGACY said:


> I'm sure he's kicking himself for not accepting that $13.3 Million from the Cardinals :lmao


Well, he's probably regretting it now, but he could definitely score a major pay day in June, as there will doubtless be one desperate club wanting another starting pitcher by then. We'll see.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ken Rosenthal ‏@Ken_Rosenthal 1m

Sources: Hanley needs surgery on his right thumb. #Dodgers.

Ken Rosenthal ‏@Ken_Rosenthal 1m

#Dodgers: Torn ligament in Ramirez’s right thumb. Surgery tomorrow in LA. Thumb immobilized for three weeks. Expected back in about 8 weeks.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

The Indians optioned Trevor Bauer to Triple-A, reinforcing the idea that the resurgence of Scott Kazmir has culminated to Kazmir winning the 5th starter role this spring. Francona is yet to announce that, but this was one of the more "out-of-left-field" stories of the preseason this year to me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Also, the Cincinnati Enquirer has reported that Aroldis Chapman will be moved back into the closer's role.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the Chapman news first thing this morning... After all that talk for months about him becoming a starter. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a lot to wind up paying a set up guy in meh Broxton...

Really though, Chapman as closer is vastly better than Broxton. So the Reds just hope they can outscore teams every fifth start. I mean you don't want a disgruntled Chapman starting. If his head isn't right, he can't perform to the best of his ability.

The Hanley news isn't surprising. When they said 2-10 weeks I was expecting this news. If Dee Gordon could just get on base, they could be ok, but he can't so...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From Ben Nicholson-Smith at MLBTradeRumors.com... Padres and Rangers looking quite a bit at Tigers pitcher Rick Porcello:



> 12:07pm: The Padres have turned down two offers from the Tigers, Jim Bowden of ESPN.com and MLB Network Radio reports (on Twitter). The Padres declined to take Porcello for Huston Street or Luke Gregerson, a Tigers source told Bowden.
> 
> THURSDAY, 8:33am: The Cardinals are checking out Porcello, Joe Strauss of the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reports (on Twitter).
> 
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like Chapman in the closer role. I've never really seen him as a starter but I'm afraid he might burn out or lose his rhythm as a starter.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Porcello should be kept. An injury to any one of the starters and the Tigers lack of depth in the minors will show (aside from Smyly). I really couldn't trust Crosby, Wilk, or Below for more than a spot start or two.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Please get rid of Jerome Williams.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DubC said:


> Please get rid of Jerome Williams.


Oh, man... All the lovely memories of Jerome Williams pitching for the Giants a decade ago. Oh, man... :cussin:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm glad Chapman is closing. Should really give him the opportunity to let loose with his velocity and pound it like we know he can, instead of having a more conservative approach that starters have to adapt into.

The dude has potential to be the closer of this generation if he holds the spot, I doubt he will long term for years to come but you never know I guess. It's kind of a shame that there's no place for long term closers anymore, seems they just rather convert them if they are that good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BASEBALL :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Please, in the sacred name of Willie Mays, let this year's monster spring training run of Brandon Belt's be a legitimate harbinger of what is to come this season. Good grief, this kid seems to be dialed in right now.

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/giants...-boxes/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

_Manager Bruce Bochy often stops Brandon Belt before games and playfully asks, “What are you going to do today?” Belt has a go-to response.

“I joke that I’ll hit for the cycle,” he said, smiling._


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brian MacPherson @brianmacp 

Stephen Drew still dealing with "slight fogginess. ... There's times it goes away, and then it shows back up again."

More discussion here: http://www.overthemonster.com/2013/3/22/4136300/stephen-drew-concussion-opening-day-jose-iglesias


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Deso, what kind of deal will posey get?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It will be a deal that signifies his complete coronation as the cornerstone and face of the Giants franchise, that much is certain. I'd say he gets seven years at the minimum, the Joey Votto-esque 12 years at the most, but I would not be surprised if they fall on 10 years. 

The cloesest, most recent case study for comparison would have to be Derek Jeter. That, however, _was_ different, in that he only had one more year until he would hit free agency when that contract was put together. (It was for 10 years, $189 million. Which seemed absolutely insane back then and is still huge today.) 

The thing about signing Posey long-term now, though, is that what looks expensive today tends to look like a borderline bargain in a few years. We've seen the continual trend with baseball contracts, and it's only going to expand in that direction as more and more clubs get new TV deals--which are partly what have influenced deals as varied as the aforementioned Votto signing to all of the big-spending by the Dodgers. 

The Giants' front office is about to come into some very good times, financially: 2013 is the last year of Zito's astonishing contract (thank goodness, lol at the $7 million buyout); there is an extremely good chance Tim Lincecum is on another team in nine or ten months, the odds of which only rise exponentially should he not return to at least approximate 2011-level Lincecum standards or if he simply stinks up the joint again ala 2012... his betting on himself before the 2012 season by negotiating for a short-term two-year deal may have been the biggest gift to the Giants front office, since not signing that ~$100 million deal offered for five or six years will look like a mammoth savings, and right now it looks like the Giants may have dodged a terrible bullet from a baseball-sense level, too, and if Lincecum has something like a so-so or even solid year, I would hardly be surprised if Sabean simply offers him a mere one-year qualifying offer that sees Lincecum return for only one more year or the Giants end up with another draft pick from the Red Sox or Mariners or whoever; Matt Cain's deal from a year ago already looks like a bargain based on what King Felix just signed on for, and the deals the likes of Kershaw and Verlander are doubtless going to be receiving; Madison Bumgarner's deal is, along with the Pirates' deal with McCutchen, one of the most team-friendly I've seen in a good while now, ensuring the team has a strong 1-2 for years to come in Cain and Bum at very decent prices; this team's core is very young, and several members of it won't be eligible for arbitration for at least a couple of more years--even with the 37-year-old Scutaro, the infield's average age is 26.5 years old; AT&T Park will be fully paid off by 2017 with no sweat.

If you're a Giants fan, you've heard the term "rainy day fund" from the front office for years. With the Cain and Bumgarner signings a year ago, and with the likely mega-extension of Posey coming very soon, the rain is coming down right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From Mark Polishuk at MLBTradeRumors.com:



> The Rangers have spoken to the Red Sox about acquiring relief pitching and right-hander Andrew Bailey may be a trade target, MLB.com's T.R. Sullivan reports. General manager Jon Daniels said he was looking to add depth to both the bullpen and starting rotation during an interview with Jim Bowden and Casey Stern on MLB Network Radio today (Twitter link) and Bailey would join Jason Frasor as right-handed setup options behind closer Joe Nathan.
> 
> We heard last week that the Rangers were scouting Red Sox relievers, though Boston may be hesitant to part with any bullpen arms given injuries to Franklin Morales and Craig Breslow. The Red Sox were open to dealing Bailey early in the offseason but it seems teams weren't willing to bite on a reliever who threw just 15 1/3 innings during an injury-plagued 2012 season. Bailey is slated to be a setup man behind newly-acquired Red Sox closer Joel Hanrahan.


Reading some comments from people near the Red Sox, they want some big pieces... If I'm Jon Daniels, I laugh. Bailey is an Oakland A's product, and we all know what that means. Guy is an injury waiting to happen. And he's struggled for a while now. Arlington Park isn't where a pitcher like that should be going to rebound.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*DubC*, I usually strongly dislike the Bleacher Report, but this article on the Giants/Posey situation from there is actually rather good, summing everything up rather well: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...pass-joey-votto-as-mlbs-longest-contract-ever

Only bit that should be quibbled with from my first fast read-through of it is that the author's mentioning of Posey's rookie year netting the Giants 4.2 wins needs to have an asterisk next to it, seeing as Posey effectively missed the first third of what turned out to be his Rookie of the Year season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I will read that article when I get the chance, on ESPN LA they said that Giants should low ball him so that Dodgers can sign him :lol, of course they were joking since they followed up by saying Giants need to make him their franchise player.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Every time a Giants fan hems and haws about what Buster should get, another Giants fan shows them a picture of Buster in a Dodgers uniform. Works every time. Even on me.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> From Mark Polishuk at MLBTradeRumors.com:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading some comments from people near the Red Sox, they want some big pieces... If I'm Jon Daniels, I laugh. Bailey is an Oakland A's product, and we all know what that means. Guy is an injury waiting to happen. And he's struggled for a while now. Arlington Park isn't where a pitcher like that should be going to rebound.


I agree with you, I'm a Red Sox fan and I personally hope we hold on to Bailey for the time being. But you have to remember the Sox gave up Reddick to get Bailey and Reddick had a solid season (minus average) last year. So I doubt the Red Sox just give him away for nothing because a lot of fans bitched and moaned about the original trade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh great, Jacoby Ellsbury injured his ankle today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They called him Mr. Glass. 

How bad?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not really sure. Don't think the details are known yet.

He injured it trying to dive back onto 1st base during a pickoff.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

How do you injure your ankle going back?

and 7 days :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yanks might be trading for Vernon Wells. Man, are they desperate.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wells has approved the trade


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I approve of Wells being traded.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL YANKEES.

Things are not going Wells for the Yankees, guys. Oh, ho, ho, ho.

The reactions over here are just too funny to pass up on: http://www.pinstripedbible.com/2013/3/24/4142508/vernon-wells-angels-yankees-trade-mlb


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm going to revise my picks a little bit, seeing as some teams wont be able to come out of spring training unscathed. A couple of my favorite teams have been hit hard with injuries or poor performances. Here's my updated playoff predictions:

AL
1. Angels
2. Tigers
3. Rays
4. Orioles
5. Red Sox
- Changed the Yankees with Baltimore. My outlook has changed a little bit with NY. Still think they'll contend and be around 81-85 wins, however. Everything else looks the same as before. Still have faith in the Red Sox. Lester, Dempster and Bard have looked good this spring (though Bard will start off in Triple A).

NL
1. Nationals
2. Cardinals
3. Dodgers
4. Braves
5. Reds
- I'm giving STL the NL Central, thus making Cinci a wild card. One omission from my previous list is AZ. I think Eaton and Ross both heading down with pretty extensive injuries, coupled with Skaggs and Delgado not seizing the opportunity Kevin Towers afforded them makes me a little bit more skeptical. Still think Goldschmidt will have a monster year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why STL over CIN now?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I like their pitching more - bullpen and rotation.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you know that Motte has an elbow injury and is starting on the DL?

STL = Wainwright, Westbrook, Garcia, Lynn, Miller (i'm assuming he'll be the 5th)

CIN = Cueto, Latos, Bailey, Arroyo, Leake

Both have good and garbage. I don't know enough about their bullpens save Rosenthal, Chapman, and Motte.


And I'm not really disputing STL can take the division. They just seem like a year or so away from returning to prominence. Their farm system is so damn good. I'm still not counting them out even so, but think this will be a kinda down year for them.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I think Boggs, Rosenthal, Motte > Marshall, Broxton, Chapman. We've seen some wild times with Broxton before. Marshall isn't exactly a power arm, whereas all three of the aforementioned relief pitchers from STL can throw 98+ MPH with good B pitches.

I agree on the good/garbage. I'd rather have STL's rotation. I'm not too high on Leake or Arroyo. I think Cueto is in line for a regression, probably 3.5 ERA ish. Latos and Bailey are steady. Wainwright, Garcia, and Lynn is a little bit more appealing to me than Cueto, Latos, Bailey. If Miller can blossom into what that organization thinks he can become, then that may be the trump card.

All personal preference really. I think Yadier is the most valuable player on either of the two teams, too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cincy's bullpen is FILTHY this year. Three legit closers in the bullpen :mark:*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Adam Eaton will be on the DL for approximately six to eight weeks for the Diamondbacks with a badly strained elbow. Cody Ross will apparently be on the 15-day DL to start the year for the Diamondbacks as well. Their first baseman Paul Goldschmidt is complaining of back stiffness.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah Broxton. Gross. Not a fan. If Motte is healthy I like the STL three more as well. But as it is, Motte is hurt. Elbow injuries for pitchers scare me. I prefer the Reds rotation unless, like you said, Miller is ownage. Wainwright is really the only one I like.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That was weird--my computer wasn't loading this page of comments until now.

My one observation about the leading contenders in either league right now is that Atlanta's starting rotation is extremely suspect. Their outfield is the talk of the town now, but a rotation of Hudson-Maholm-Medlen-Minor-Teheran is, at best, quite questionable. Tim Hudson is likely to be steady and solid as the ace (I'd like to see the Giants sign him to a two-year deal this next winter--while watching Lincecum and Zito both walk--as a bridge to the great, promising arms we have in the low minors right now), but the rest of it is pure blah to a lot of "quietly pray for the best that day."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eh, Medlen, Minor, and Teheran have more positive going for them than negative. Yeah they're questions because they are unproven, but all three have pretty good stuff (haven't actually seen Teheran, just going off HYPE). Medlen was incredible once he got the starter gig, and Minor was stellar in the 2nd half last season. Medlen probably can't replicate his amazing run, but even with some regression, he's still pretty damn good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Medlen was very good last year, but he also had a lot of good luck with BABIP. I'll concede him, though... I'm not bullish on Maholm or Minor, the latter especially. And Teheran has yet to prove he can pitch at the Major League level, with a host of velocity concerns. The good news for the Braves is that should Teheran falter, they have a couple of potentially strong candidates for the 5th spot in the rotation in Sean Gilmartin and/or J.R. Graham. Still not a rotation that bodes well in my view, especially in an NL East featuring a scary Washington Nationals club spearheaded by the best rotation in the National League. (The Detroit Tigers have the best in the American League.)


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Teheran has been the best pitcher in the winter league and spring training. Looks like he has figured it out. His velocity on his fastball tops out at 93-95 MPH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You may be right Deso. Time will tell. I like their starters save Maholm, but I don't know much about him. Of the ones I know about, Minor and Teheran are the biggest question marks, but I think they'll both be pretty good. Let's also not forget they get Brandon Beachy back at some point as well, but yeah he's coming off of TJ, so he might not be the same this season. Braves have a pretty good bullpen too. Overall, they're good for a WC spot. I'm going on the odd year theory with JUp though. I actually like Jason Heyward more than him at this point.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone should make an Adam Dunn strikeout-o-meter with runners in scoring position. This is coming from a White Sox fan.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Milwaukee Brewers and Kyle Lohse are very close on a deal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

And... there we go:



> @jcrasnick: Kyle Lohse gets three years and $33M, plus an additional $1M in performance bonuses, pending physical. #brewers


Not exactly what Boras was probably envisioning, but not shabby, either.


----------

